#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-10-15
<tgm4883> How do you know it gets stuck at 36%?
<localgod11> it tells me
<localgod11> i get to the loading screen adn the system locks up
<tgm4883> can you ctrl-alt-F1 or is it a hard lock?
<localgod11> hard
<tgm4883> system specs?
<localgod11> p4 1.6gh
<localgod11> 512 ram
<tgm4883> and this happens every time?
<localgod11> yep
<tgm4883> vid card?
<localgod11> nvidia mx 400
<tgm4883> prop driver installed?
<localgod11> installed legacy nvidia
<localgod11> geforce
<localgod11> not geforce 2
<tgm4883> has it ever started correctly?
<localgod11> nope
<tgm4883> and this is a standard mythbuntu install?
<localgod11> yep
<localgod11> i installed but didnt use fiesty and it worked fine
<tgm4883> hmm
<localgod11> ideas
<tgm4883> huh?
<localgod11> i have about 20 hrs into this
<tgm4883> what does this mean "i installed but didnt use fiesty and it worked fine"
<localgod11> i installed fiesty and it went it looked ok
<localgod11> but then i trashed it and installed myth
<tgm4883> ok sec
<localgod11> k
<tgm4883> very odd
<tgm4883> did you md5sum the iso and verify the cd after burning?
<localgod11> yep
<localgod11> i think
<tgm4883> what cd did you install with?
<localgod11> i downloaded the current iso
<tgm4883> k
<therethinker> has he tried verifing the CD?
<localgod11> and now
<tgm4883> also, what did you do to get it up to 36%?
<localgod11> it was loading themes i think
<localgod11> prescaling theme images
<localgod11> stopped at 36%
<tgm4883> right, but what has changed so that it now loads up to 36%
<localgod11> nothing
<localgod11> that as far as i ever get
<tgm4883> right, but before it was only loading to 16%, now it's up to 36%.
<localgod11> h
<localgod11> yah
<localgod11>  i changed the ram from 256  sorry i got alot going on here
<therethinker> $test
<mythbot> Although I didn't know, ubotu says: Failed.
<therethinker> $poke MitoTranin
<mythbot> /me stabs mitotranin violently with a rusty spoon
<tgm4883> so how much do you have now
<localgod11> 512
<localgod11> cd integrity is OK
<tgm4883> and memtest checks out fine?
<therethinker> $42
<mythbot> Sorry, I neither I or ubotu knew, but Wikipedia says: "Year 42 was a common year starting on Monday (link will display the full calendar) of the Julian calendar." - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/42
<localgod11> i thought 42 was the answer
<localgod11> yes
<tgm4883> what tuners?
<localgod11> none
<localgod11> only using for playback
<tgm4883> playback of recording?  is this a frontend only?
<MitoTranin> localgod11: if you haven't ever used this system yet, I would definitely reinstall now that you have upgraded the ram
<localgod11> no its a full install but i am only using for playback not a full dvr
<MitoTranin> when you do install, make sure to choose the restricted drivers for nvidia legacy
<tgm4883> did you do any custom partitioning?
<localgod11> really why would a ram upgrade require a reinstall
<MitoTranin> localgod11: because 256 isn't enough to properly run the livecd
<localgod11> MitoTranin: i did than when i installed
<localgod11> but would a ram upgrade really require a reinstall?
<MitoTranin> localgod11: my point is that 256mb wasn't enough for your installation environment to function properly
<MitoTranin> something might have not happened properly during the installation, which could be a cause to this type of problem
<MitoTranin> I realize that reinstalling normally shouldn't be a first-step solution
<MitoTranin> BUT
<MitoTranin> I'm taking your word that you've already spent 20 hours working on this
<MitoTranin> that, coupled with the fact that it's only a frontend, and the fact that you've never used it, means that you will loose nothing during the process of reformatting it
<MitoTranin> So... just to start with a clean slate, and to make sure that everything is as we expect it (we have no idea what you did in that 20 hours, but we do know what to expect from a clean install)
<MitoTranin> we can help you a lot more when we know what state you are in... and right now, you have 20 hours of "messing with things" trying to get it to work, that we don't know about...
<localgod11> lol
<localgod11> 20 hours was spent installing 3 diff opertaing systems
<localgod11> i am indiscive
<localgod11> brb
<MitoTranin> localgod11: anyways, what I was going to suggest was this:  reinstall clean, with installing the restricted drivers, even though you said you just did it... this time though with the bumped up ram
<MitoTranin> if that still has the same problem, then without even troubleshooting I would again reinstall, this time with the standard non-restricted drivers
<localgod11> 
<localgod11> we are re-installing...
<localgod11> fug it
<localgod11> !!!
<propagandhi> does anybody know of a PCIe 1x tuner card that works?
<MythbuntuGuest39> Hello?
<therethinker> $hello!
<mythbot> Sorry, I neither I or ubotu knew, but Wikipedia says: "Hello! is a weekly magazine specialising in celebrity news and gossip, published in Britain." - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hello!
<therethinker> $hello
<mythbot> Welcome to #Ubuntu-mythtv.  Please state your question or comment.
<tgm4883> nice
<MythbuntuGuest39> I'm having a problem with the latest Mythbuntu not changing channels properly
<MythbuntuGuest39> I've done some testing and running ivtv-tune to change channels works fine
<therethinker> $slap tgm4883
<mythbot> /me slaps tgm4883
<MythbuntuGuest39> but Mythbuntu will only seem to change channels once
<gib> After I logged on my mybuntu main front/back end machine hooked to my tv from a remote front end client it changed my themes to the ones used on the remote front end, and also my "Play DVD" setting went away?  Why did that happen, and what do I need to do to get the "Play DVD" option back on the "Optical Disk" menu?
<MythbuntuGuest39> I'd suggest reseting your theme on the box connected to your TV as a start.
<gib> Any idea why the theme on the remote machine would reset the one on the main box?
<gib> Do you have to use a different user name from each machine?
<MythbuntuGuest39> I'm not sure. I'd set the themes on both boxes to be the same as a workaround, though.
<localgod11> ok have reinstalled
<localgod11> now i have to setup the back end
<MythbuntuGuest39> Anyone else here having channel changing problems with a PVR-150?
<tgm4883> no
<tgm4883> is this a standard mythbuntu install?
<gib> What kind of problems are you having?  I just ordered one of those because it seems to be the best supported, and can't get mpeg2 hardware encoding to work on the card I have.
<MythbuntuGuest39> Yes, standard install.
<MythbuntuGuest39> Well, there was a new RC released this weekend that I've upgraded to, but otherwise standard Mythbuntu
<MythbuntuGuest39> I like to do things the easy way!
<MythbuntuGuest39> Anyway, strangely if I exit the frontend and go to a command prompt, I can change channels with ivtv-tune
<MythbuntuGuest39> I've tested recording and everything works as expected.
<MythbuntuGuest39> Channels change back and forth properly.
<gib> Did you set your frequency table to the one used by your cable company, or just leave it on default?
<MythbuntuGuest39> As soone as I try to change a channel through the Myth frontend, I get one change then it won't change any more.
<MythbuntuGuest39> I set it to my cable company's
<MythbuntuGuest39> The ivtv module says I've got firmware version0x02050032 but recommends 0x02060039. Could this be a problem?
<gib> What about if you type in the channel # instead of doing +-?
<MythbuntuGuest39> Well, I'm not too concerned about LiveTV. The problem happens on scheduled recordings
<MythbuntuGuest39> The first program I schedule records the correct channel, after that, no channel changes.
<MythbuntuGuest39> So, I'm guessing the problem exists whether typing in the number directly or doing +-
<localgod11> ok so i reinstalled and thing look good but i have no pic on the tv
<localgod11> i can load the front and back end on the monitor but nothin on the tv
<localgod11> help
<tgm4883> localgod11, how is the computer hooked up to the tv?
<gib> I have a similar problem with my card, but it has lots of problems and is not well supported.  It changes channels like it is supposed on on Live TV, but never actually  changes channels like it is supposed to for scheduled recordings.  I just get garbage because it does tune.
<gib> It's pretty weird.  I'm not sure what is different between tuning to record as you watch and scheduling a recording.
<gib> I hope I don't still have that problem after shelling out for the new card.  That would really suck.
<localgod11> svid
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest39, the cable is coming straight from the wall?  Not though a cable box?
<localgod11> i installed the propritary nvid drivers
<tgm4883> localgod11, did you setup the tv screen in Xorg Config?
<localgod11> i am about to
<localgod11> and ideas for the setup the tv is an old rear projection
<tgm4883> localgod11, well the setup should be somewhat explanitory.  What kind of idea are you looking for?
<localgod11> res and hrtz
<gib> Well, I figured out why my theme changes.  It's gone, so it reverted to the default.  I used to have about 7 themes to chose from, now I have only 3.
<localgod11> i should set it up like screen 2 right?
<tgm4883> gib, is mythtv themes installed?
<tgm4883> localgod11, i believe so
<localgod11> ok
<tgm4883> gib, err mythtv-themes
<MythbuntuGuest39> Straight from the wall.
<localgod11> plug and play?
<gib> I think it was, but it it must have been auto uninstalled by some other package.  Strange.
<tgm4883> localgod11, is this a standalone machine or are you planning on using the desktop on it?
<localgod11> if i am using nvidia legacy drivers should the nvida config utility be an option
<localgod11> standalone
<tgm4883> ok, then i think you need to set it as your primary screen, with 640x480 resolution
<localgod11> i can launch the restriced driver manager but not the nvidia config utiluty
<localgod11> so set screen 2 as primary?
<tgm4883> what about the xorg config utility?
<localgod11> thats works
<tgm4883> ok so setup the screen
<localgod11> ok
<localgod11> should i leave the model as unkown or change it to plug and play or something else
<gib> Hmm.  I reinstalled the themes, and it came back to what it was without even choosing it.  I just wasn't using it because it was looking for it, but it was gone.  I wonder what uninstalled it?
<tgm4883> not sure about that
<tgm4883> gib, tough to tell
<localgod11> when i use "test" it resets the setting to what they were
<gib> I suppose there is an apt log or something somewhere where you can trace down what package triggered an unistall.
<gib> Maybe you need to have extra logging options turned on to track that kind of detail though.
<MythbuntuGuest39> Does anyone know if there is a simple file that MythTV uses as a channel change script by default?
<MythbuntuGuest39> Or does it do channel changes programatically in the code somewhere?
<localgod11> ok now it only displays the backround image
<localgod11> but i can ctrl-alt-f1
<tgm4883> localgod11, which background image?
<MythbuntuGuest39> If you've gotten that far localgod11, sounds like it's working.
<localgod11> the one from the front end
<localgod11> but its not on the tv yet only the monitor
<MythbuntuGuest39> Ah
<localgod11> ctrl-alt-bckspace?
<therethinker> that resets X
<localgod11> yah i know would that help here?
<localgod11> know i am gettung the low graphics mode warning
<localgod11> fug
<gib> Where do you tell mythtv that you have a DVD drive?  It must thing I don't have one anymore because "play DVD" doesn't show up on the optical disk menu anymore.
<tgm4883> gib, is mythdvd still installed?
<gib> Oh, I get that got unintalled too.  I wonder what the hell happended.  Thanks, that must be it.
<MythbuntuGuest39> Any thoughts on being able to intercept channel changes?
<MythbuntuGuest39> I'm thinking that since ivtv-tune works for me, if I write a channel change script
<MythbuntuGuest39> and I can get Mythbuntu to not attempt to change a channel itself, I may be good to go.
<MythbuntuGuest39> Anyone with any thoughts to share?
<gib> Does anyone else with the 150 have this same problem?  I sure hope I don't have that problem with it when I get it.  I read it was the best supported card.
<MitoTranin> I had a 350 for a while until the sound on it died, and never had any problems with it
<MitoTranin> (other than the sound dieing of course)
<MitoTranin> * note: the 350 and the 150 are the same, except the 350 also has an output
<tazgodx_> i have the 350, and its gread
<tazgodx_> also have a 500, but do'nt have it plugged in yet
<MythbuntuGuest39> I was running an earlier version of Knoppmyth with it no problem
<MitoTranin> * note for gib: the 500 is simply two 150's on the same card
<gib> I'm very limited in what I can use.  I need a low profile hardware MPEG2 card.  The only one's I've seen are the Hauppauge 150-lp, and the ADS pvt-350 that isn't working for me right now.
<MythbuntuGuest39> Up until Zap2It labs disappeared
<tazgodx_> yeah, thanks for pointing that out MitoTranin
<localgod11> i keeo setting the grahics card to nvida and the system keeps changing it to vesa
<localgod11> why?
<gib> A 500-lp or 350-lp would be cool, but I'm not holding my breath.
<MitoTranin> dunno localgod11... are you doing anything afterwards, like changing settings in the nvidia config?  a lot of times changing the nvidia config will simply overwrite the xorg.conf file instead of editing it
<MitoTranin> sorry all, I really can't talk right now though... I am on a timeline right now and need to get things done
<localgod11> no i am not touching the nvidia config
<MitoTranin> gonna leave so I don't get tempted...
<localgod11> damn
<tazgodx_> i would try to help, but im jsuta  user like you guys. can only help with problems ive come accross and fixed
<MitoTranin> tgm4883, tgm4883_laptop superm1 therethinker etc < ping - maybe they can help...
<MitoTranin> Daviey ^^^ maybe he can help too
<tazgodx_> im gonna try to finish pluggin in my mythbox
<MythbuntuGuest39> Doesn't look like I'll find my answer here. Thanks all.
<localgod11> ferrari
<localgod11> anyone running an nvidia mx400 card?
<localgod11> or can you tell me how to enable the proprietary divers?
<localgod11> or both
<MythbuntuGuest24> hello
<superNoob71> hello
<superNoob71> why did my monitor settings change when is set my graphics card drivers?
<superNoob71> anyone here?
<localgod11> what means: requested entity already in use
<superNoob71> hellO
<superNoob71> $hello
<localgod11> anyone giving help today?
<localgod11> fug
<tazgodx> i don't know much
<tazgodx> hmm, i bought a spliter/amplifier, and now my signal SUCKS! a normal splitter was WAY better
<tgm4883_laptop> tazgodx, one of 2 things.  either a crappy amplifier, or your signal is too strong
<tgm4883_laptop> or your signal is too crappy
<tazgodx> signal can be "too strong"?
<tgm4883_laptop> yes
<tgm4883_laptop> funny as it sounds, it can be too strong
<tazgodx> hmm, maybe ill just but a normal 4-way splitter
<localgod11> i cant get picture on the tv i am using an Nvidia gefore mx400
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mythtv.log
(gib/#ubuntu-mythtv) I got down to just gnucsh with nothing depending on it and it still wouldn't let me nuke it--how stupid is that?
(gib/#ubuntu-mythtv) Good luck;  It's a hard language.  My brother speaks it 'cause his wife in from Toyko.  My niece speaks both English and Japanese.
<tazgodx> i have the rosetta stone software for japanese, supposed to be the best way to learn a new language. but i switched to linux shortly after getting it, and as far as i know, it doesn't work in linux :(
<Dr_willis> tazgodx,  try wine, or cedega, or perhaps use windows in a virtual machine.
<gib> Maybe that's what happened, and I didn't notice it.  A lot of my myth packages got mysteriously uninstalled.
<gib> Yeah, I heard that's good.  Why not install virtualbox and run it that way?
<gib> The new VB 1.5 will even let you launch indivual win apps to the linux desktop with out making it be contained within the win desktop.
<gib> Pretty cool.
<gib> http://www.nomachine.com/
<gib> oops
<gib> www.virtualbox.org
<rhpot1991> hmmmm I'm thinking of downgrading to feisty now
<gib> That last one was in my paste buffer :)
<rhpot1991> I wonder how bad of an idea that is
<gib> gutsy is working well for me.  That dep issue was a function of the update process, not a flaw in gutsy.
<rhpot1991> well I have a problem with vnc too
<rhpot1991> and I don't have time to wait for the dependencies to get fixed
<gib> Have you ever tried nx?
<solarbaby> either I have this new version configured wrong or its just buggy
<rhpot1991> nope
<solarbaby> I can't seem to record anything with it
<rhpot1991> I'd rather just get vnc working again
<gib> You should give it a shot.  It's an order of magnitude faster than anything else.
<rhpot1991> I got it to the point where I can login again, but I think its taking complete control over the system so that wont work when mythtv is running
<gib> It's hard to believe until you try it.
<solarbaby> maybe the database is screwed up
<solarbaby> Hmmm..
<tazgodx> with virtual box do i need a valid copy of windows to install?
<rhpot1991> I don't like the fact that nx needs to piggyback off of ssh
<rhpot1991> as I already use 22 to ssh into my router
<gib> Well, you need a copy of Windows.  I'm not sure if it needs to be valid or not.  I've only tried a valid copy.
<rhpot1991> why do you need windows?
<tazgodx> for those crappy windows programs that only run on windows
<gib> You can use nx and shh at the same time.  I do it all the time.
<rhpot1991> does the nx viewer only work in windows?
<rhpot1991> ya but in order for me to use 22 to my router, I would need to change the port ssh uses on my mythbox
<solarbaby> how do you run the mc.sql script?
<solarbaby> Im gunna destroy my database and see if starting from the begining resolves my recording problems
<gib> I've only used nx with linux.  You can install the whole thing in like two minutes.  Just click on client and let chose install with gdebi, than repeat with node, then server.
<solarbaby> the deleting the mysql database instructions should be updated not only to notify you that you need to run the mc.sql script but also tell how how to run it
<rhpot1991> is it faster than vnc?
<Wy|laptop> Hrm, any opinions on this?
<gib> Yes, it's ungodly fast.  It's like black magic. :)
<solarbaby> forget it I think i figured it out
<rhpot1991> hmmmm
<Wy|laptop> playback of video occasionally goes all green-staticy, as if mplayer took a crap or something
<gib> Like I said you won't believe it 'til you try.  I didn't think that would be possible.
<Wy|laptop> and the only way to fix it is to reboot the xserver (ctrl-alt-backspace) after which everything works again
<Wy|laptop> hardware, crappy nvidia dirvers, or crappy mplayer?
<rhpot1991> I'll give it a try I guess
<rhpot1991> anyone have any idea when gutsy repos will be fixed?
<gib> I have a bunch of non-tech relatives on Kubuntu, and I maintain their machines for them over nx and it's just like I'm sitting at their machines.
<gib> Well, it'd better be soon 'cause release day is Thurs.
<rhpot1991> gib: do you have gutsy sources for nx?
<rhpot1991> I only see fiesty ones
<gib> Just click and install directly from Nomachine.  Their deb versions work fine on all Debian-based distros.
<gib> Including gutsy
<gib> Even though it's not listed.
<gib> It's pretty much self contained so it doesn't matter much what you have installed.
<gib> It doesn't break because of deps and versioning because it keep it's own version of the things it needs in it's own directories.
<gib> Don't confuse it with freenx which is VERY version dep, and breaks easily.
<gib> It's confusing because the "free version of MX" and freeNX are not the same.
<gib> NX
<gib> The Free version of NX works much better than freeNX.  The only advantage of freeNX is that that it is open sourced.  They are both free as in no cost.
<solarbaby> I really want to Love MythTV but right now I just dont know
<solarbaby> it seems a little buggy
<gib> You'll love it when you get it all tweaked out just right, but by then you'll be too tired to use it ;)
<solarbaby> I hear ya Mate!
<solarbaby> Im already tired.. and its giving me issues
<solarbaby> it doesn't like to actually record anything, but TV watching is fine
<rhpot1991> I think I'll worry about all this tomorrow
<rhpot1991> might work from home so I can try and get it back up and running
<solarbaby> it sez its going to record, then it doesn't.. then it tells me it has conflicts and with stuff that it also isn't recording hehe
<rhpot1991> sounds like a db problem
<solarbaby> si I just deleted the database, hopefully that'll help
<gib> What card do you have?  I have a similar issue, but my card is poorly supported because it is relatively rare.  I broke down and ordered a different one.
<solarbaby> Hauppauge 350
<solarbaby> They seem to support my card rather well
<rhpot1991> 350 is a good card, I have one
<rhpot1991> works perfectly fine
<solarbaby> thats great, I look forward to getting Myth working the way it was intended.. so far it's just really been a rough time
<solarbaby> so far I've spent a week on it
<solarbaby> sigh
<rhpot1991> it takes a lot of messing with
<gib> Mine records live and also records scheduled,  but doesn't seen to tune the channel before starting scheduled recordings.
<rhpot1991> in general
<solarbaby> now that im running the most current version the install was real nice
<tazgodx> ive been messing with it for like 4 months, and still tweaking it here and there
<solarbaby> doesn't tune the channels?  do you have a IR device that turns your channels?
<solarbaby> the whole reason I installed Myth.. was because theres a python script for xbox that allows me to access Mythbackend
<solarbaby> hehe
<gib> It tunes when I choose watch TV and type in a channel, but it just seems to record without setting the channel for scheduled recordings.
<solarbaby> Im coming from the GBPVR family.. finally decided to give them up for something better..  and I was surprised that Myth isn't really much further along then GBPVR
<solarbaby> gib:thats really not good
<gib> Well, like I said, the card is not well supported.
<gib> I've yet to talk to anyone who has one.
<solarbaby> gib: does the card suck?
<gib> ADS PTV-305.
<gib> I think it would be ok if the firmware was 100% right for it.
<solarbaby> gib: nod
<gib> I got it because the MythTV wiki said someone somewhere got it to work at one point in time :))
<solarbaby> gib: that makes me laugh
<gib> Not sure who this person was though, and with what kernel
<gib> :)
<solarbaby> gib: I bought my Hauppage 350 because SageTV recommended it
<solarbaby> gib: I was very lucky that other platforms also supported this card
<solarbaby> gib: I didn't wanna stick with SageTV after my version expired
<solarbaby> gib: they are expensive and they are not the best
<gib> I guess the lesson is, don't buy something that isn't owned by many other users 'cause it won't get much attention and when bugs get injected in new kernels and such nobody will notice or care.
<solarbaby> gib: there you go.. thats perfect logic
<gib> So I ordered a 150-lp.  The only other hardware MPEG2 card that will fit in a slimline case.
<solarbaby> I run a Small Form Factor box myself
<solarbaby> most cards fit thankfully
<gib> It doesn't have a remote, but I got the remote part of the ADS-305 to work so I got something out of it anyway.
<gib> Mine is not just small form factor, but low, as in needing low profile cards.
<gib> Which really limits your options severely.
<solarbaby> yeah it does
<solarbaby> the remote control that comes with the 350 works really nicely with Myth
<tazgodx> http://www.ambientweather.com/ptjasav23290.html
<gib> As far as I know, I'll own ALL of the low profile MPEG2 cards :))
<solarbaby> now if I could only get my USBUIRT to broadcast channel changes to my Satalite Box I'd be in good shape
<gib> all two of them
<solarbaby> hahah
<tazgodx> is that a good 4-way splitter/amplifier?
<solarbaby> shrug
<gib> I have a 4-way amp I put in like 7 years ago.  It cost like $150 though.  That seems really cheap.
<tazgodx> $150?!?1
<tazgodx> i don't have that kind of money
<tazgodx> $15 i do have tho
<gib> Maybe the costs have come way down since then, I don't know, or many they just don't do anything to control noise.
<gib> maybe
<tazgodx> thats actually the one i have, and if its actually working, it SUX
<gib> I think mine is a channelmaster, and I'm searching for some and seeing $40 for 4-way, so maybe the prices have some way down.
<gib> oh, wait
<gib> mine is a ChannelVision
<tazgodx> http://www.altex.com/product_info.php?products_id=5057
<tazgodx> ?
<gib> Here is one on amazon with a couple of five star reviews.
<gib> http://www.amazon.com/Channel-Vision-CVT-2-4PIA-Amplified/dp/B000KPS3GS
<gib> Price seems good.
<tazgodx> have to buy from other customers tho, amazon doesn't have any
<gib> Not just another user.  It's an associated seller you can purchase from through the regular Amazon shopping cart.
<gib> It just isn't shipped from them and you won't get their free shipping.
<tazgodx> don't amplifiers need a power cord?
<gib> Yes
<gib> The power adapter has a regular coax cable with coupler on the end that screws into the power in terminal just like any other cable device
<tazgodx> this one i have is retarded, i unplug it, and it gives me the same crappy video quality, i plug it in, no change. what the hell
<gib> It's either broken, or it signal strength is offset by the noise it introduces.
<tazgodx> crappy frys equiptment
<gib> You could also try calling your cable company and compaining that you don't have a powerful enough signal coming in and tell them to up the power from the street.
<gib> Then you could get buy with a normal splitter.
<tazgodx> i actually probably could get away with a normal splitter
<tazgodx> it was perfect with just a 2-way splitter
<gib> If you have a cable modem you should be able to tell how strong of a signal you are receiving by checking the modems status page.
<tazgodx> i have a cable modem, but im on DSL now.
<gib> Did you ever check the signal strength
<gib> ?
<tazgodx> but i know my dad had to increase the signal when he had the extension put in
<gib> You can get a status page from most modems by typing in 192.168.100.1 on most cable modems.
<gib> My Dad is right next to the cable box (It's in his yard), and I had to have him put a splitter on just too loose signal strength on purpose for his modem to work because his level was so high.
<gib> That's rare though.
<gib> The opposite problem is much more common.
<tazgodx> im thinking taht a amplifier isn't needed in my room, i think they were just here and installed a smplifier just outside my room to the cable running just to my room
<tazgodx> maybe ill just try a normal splitter
<gib> Well, if you get a strong picture without one, there is no reason to use one.
<tazgodx> well i had a 2-way splitter, but i wanted to split it 4 ways, and thought i would get an amplifier
<gib> You haven't tried a regular 4-way splitter yet?
<tazgodx> nope
<gib> the regular 4 way I have reduces signal strength by -7
<gib> What is your 2-way marked as?
<gib> -4?
<tazgodx> doesn't say
<tazgodx> http://www.compusa.com/products/product_info.asp?product_code=319492
<tazgodx> thats a link to it
<tazgodx> i don't see specs on it anywhere
<gib> I can't rotate it, but they are usually marked in tiny raised letters right next to the output terminals.
<gib> like 4dB
<gib> meaning 4dB signal loss
<tazgodx> nope, doesn't say anything
<gib> That's strange.  I've never seen one with no markings before.
<tazgodx> think ill run to radio shack tomorrow, and pick up a splitter and try it out.
<gib> Radio shack ones may be crap though.
<gib> Some splitters are very low quality.
<gib> The ones the cable companies use tend to be the best.
<gib> They've left several behind over the years so I use theirs.
<tazgodx> what is an acceptable loss for a 4-way splitter?
<gib> I've bought a few and they've replaced them with theirs for no charge because they say they don't trust the quality of most of the ones you find in the stores.
<gib> That all depends on how must signal strength you have to begin with.
<gib> They don't all meet their own specs though, so you can't really tell which ones are quality unless you talk to someone you uses a lot of them and has experience them.
<gib> Some devices need a strong signal too, while others work fine with a weak signal.
<gib> Well, I'd better get to bed.  Goodnight.
<tazgodx> night
<tazgodx> hmmm, am i getting disconnected again?
<hugol1> hi mythtv stoped working
<hugol1> I had a crash on one of the front-ends
<hugol1> I had to stop it using alt+f4
<hugol1> since then mythtv was slower
<hugol1> and after the second crash, non of the frontends work
<hugol1> when I click on watch tv it just goes back to the menu after a few seconds of a black screen
<tazgodx> what did you do to make it stop working? change anything?
<solarbaby> Ok I reinstalled only to find out that even with a fresh install I still can't record tv shows
<solarbaby> I think something is seriously wrong with the new version of Mythbuntu
<solarbaby> Bah..
<solarbaby> least the remote works
<solarbaby> heh
<solarbaby> Mythbuntu works so well besides the fact that it doesn't perform any pvr duties
<tazgodx> haha
<tazgodx> whast the problem?
<solarbaby> I can watch live tv just fine..  but when I want to record something it sez its recording and it doesn't record..  so I thought maybe it was a database issue.. so I reinstalled..  naw..  every time its the same thing
<solarbaby> sometimes it tells me that the recording was aborted..  I'll go fetch the log right now and paste it up for you if you care to take a look
<tazgodx> i take it you just have the 1 tuner?
<solarbaby> yup
<tazgodx> hmmmm
<solarbaby> http://paste-it.net/3947
<solarbaby> Im actually getting pretty good with Myth, but I need it to be usable ;)
<tazgodx> and if you watch normal TV and hit record what does it say?
<solarbaby> It either gives me an error or it doesn't..  in either case..  no recording..  the only way I can get myself an mpg file is to watch live tv
<tazgodx> so it does record if you watch live tv...thats weird
<solarbaby> since this install is virgin I know I didn't currupt anything
<solarbaby> well.. i wouldn't say it records, it just leaves an mpg
<solarbaby> it leaves a live tv mpg
<tazgodx> yeah
<tazgodx> going through a STB?
<solarbaby> whats that?
<tazgodx> set top box
<solarbaby> yup
<solarbaby> Im with Dish Network
<tazgodx> TVRec(1) Error: Failed to set channel to 356. Reverting to kState_None
<tazgodx> guess its ahving a problem changing channels?
<solarbaby> yeah, I can't figure why
<tazgodx> and you do have a IR Blaster set up? on top of the STB?
<solarbaby> I dont.. I do have a USBUIRT though
<solarbaby> haven't gotten it to work yet..
<tazgodx> well wish i could help ya, your gonna probably have to wait for one of the devs
<solarbaby> Yeah.. I figured this is going to be completely crippling.. I appreciate you taking a peck at it
<tazgodx> i just stayed at a holiday in express last night, but it didn't help me as much as the commercials tell you it will
<solarbaby> hehe
<tazgodx> funny part is i seriously did :)
<solarbaby> Im gunna try out MythDora now..  maybe their install doesn't have the same issues this one does
<solarbaby> I just can't seem to make this one work out, shame too cause Im really fond of it
<directhex|work> if you need to use an IR blaster, things get complicated
<hugol1> whooohooo!
<hugol1> XD
<therethinker> What?
<hugol1> this wasnt for here :-P
<therethinker> ooookkkaaayy...
<solarbaby> I've just verified the lack of ability to record in both the new version and the previous version
<solarbaby> Maybe by the time Mythbuntu makes its final release it'll be usable
<arcticblue> anyone here?
<solarbaby> Im eating termites
<solarbaby> but im listening
<arcticblue> lol
<arcticblue> i have a suggestion to give to the mythbuntu team.  is this a good place to do it?
<solarbaby> the forum is the best place
<arcticblue> k, thanks
<solarbaby> most of the team are sleeping or at work
<arcticblue> ah, gotcha.
<solarbaby> I hang out and eat termites
<arcticblue> lol
<arcticblue> Im getting ready to eat dinner myself
<stevetv> sigh...hi guys.. thinking about a dd
<solarbaby> Heya Steve
<stevetv> hey solarbaby :-) .. mythbubtu isn't partitioned correctly
<solarbaby> stevetv: sadly enough I'll be leaving mythbuntu until a new version comes out..  not being able to record anything really puts a damper on my pvr
<stevetv> lol.. that wasnt meant to be an insult
<stevetv> record?  works for me?
<stevetv> i think...
<solarbaby> hahaha really? and really?
<arcticblue> I'll be finding out if it works for me here soon.  I had a little bit of trouble with the universe/multiverse repositories a little bit ago
<directhex|work> not everyone needs to resort to using a set-top box, generally life is good with dvb-t
<solarbaby> tv watching works fine..  even leaves a mpg in the directory.. but if i ask it to record anything it might say it is, or it might even say it can'tl...  in any case.. it never records
<stevetv> yeah.. my name is erl seemed to stop a bit early .. but it worked.
<directhex|work> solarbaby, how is it changing channel?
<solarbaby> I have a Hauppauge 350 Tv Tuner with a SVIDEO Input..  I just run a svideo cord from my Satalite Dish Network Tuner and plug it into TV Card
<solarbaby> I dont have any device like a IR blaster to change channels..
<directhex|work> solarbaby, then myth won't work
<stevetv> 350's appear troublesome
<directhex|work> solarbaby, if myth can't change to a channel which is showing the show you want, how is it meant to record it?
<solarbaby> myth has no idea it can't change the channel
<solarbaby> or does it?
<directhex|work> yes it does. hence the error
<solarbaby> how silly is that!
<directhex|work> the exact error quoted, saying it was unable to change the channel
<solarbaby> yeah I did see that error
<solarbaby> so in order to use mythtv do I have to purchase a usb device?
<solarbaby> I own a USBUIRT if I can make it work somehow
<directhex|work> in order to use a PVR, the PVR needs to be able to change to the channel a show is on
<solarbaby> kinda..  I used other PVR software that didn't realise it couldn't change the channel, and I set my Satalite box to automaticly tune to the channel at the specified times
<directhex|work> if you really want to schedule all your shows twice, which completely defeats the object, then i can think of a dirty hack
<directhex|work> a very dirty hack.
<solarbaby> I just want it to be useful..  I would love to use my USBUIRT or buy a device that will tune the channel
<stevetv> solarbaby.. you can make an ir blaster
<directhex|work> you need to tell myth to use a script to change channel. there's a field somewhere you can set the script.
<solarbaby> Im downloading Mythdora right now in hopes that that one will work.. but if what you tell me is corrrect..  that one shouldn't work either
<directhex|work> if you set the script to /bin/true, i think that should be enough (i.e. myth will run /bin/true somechannelnumber, get back a "no error" response code, and assume the change was successful)
<directhex|work> solarbaby, it is absolutely impossible for your setup to work with mythtv (not $some_mythtv_distro) as is
<solarbaby> yeah im getting that impression myself
<solarbaby> I took a look at an add for an IR Blaster, I dunno where i'd plug that thing in
<solarbaby> do they have a USB one?
<stevetv> solarbaby... im not entirely sure.  i live in australia, so i only watch dvt-b.  youre fancy cable box is beyond me.. im certain you could buy a usb blaster though
<solarbaby> directhex: i'd love to get my hands on that script and a howto
<solarbaby> stevetv: ah I see..  glad your not having to deal with this problem
<stevetv> lol.. you have a pvr350 right?
<solarbaby> yup
<solarbaby> be back in a moment
<stevetv> you can use the ir blaster that came with that to speak to your cable box
<solarbaby> are you certain of that?
<stevetv> of course you'd need two.. one for the remote, and one for the cable box.
<stevetv> lol.. no
<stevetv> http://knoppmythwiki.org/index.php?page=PVR150withSetTopBox
<stevetv> is this vaguely related to what you want to do?  ... sorry i might be completely off the mark
<solarbaby> my remote for the 350 works fine for controlling mythfrontend :)
<solarbaby> I already have a USBUIRT that was ment to be used with the cable box..  but I just dont know how to configure it with myth.. worked great in GBPVR
<stevetv> oooooohhhh.. right. well .. that should be easy
<stevetv> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/USB-UIRT
<stevetv> you need to be confortable with recompiling lirc... but
<stevetv> and this... http://www.usbuirt.com/phpBB2/ ... just search for mythtv
<propagandhi> has anybody successfully configured the dvico fusion dvb-t nano or the DNTV Live! Tiny Twin USB
<solarbaby> Thanks Steve
<stevetv> well.. that myth wiki post will need some tweaks.. as its not specifically for ubuntu..
<solarbaby> yeah..  I can't believe this is so hard at this stage of mythtv
<stevetv> :-) .. post ur solution on the forum, maybe superm1 et al will include ur fix in a later release so its just works at some point
<directhex|work> solarbaby, as soon as lirc appears, you take a step back into the dark ages
<solarbaby> that'd be great.. I'll make sure to take notes..
<stevetv> mondoarchive -OVi -d /myth/backup/mondo -gF -s 4200m -E "/var/lib/mythtv /myth/backup"
<stevetv> :-) ... hi.  the above would backup everything right?
<stevetv> well.. ill give it a crack and hope it doesn't try to backup my stupidly large video's directory.  im just hopefull that it gets everything except the video's, recordings, etc..
<MitoTranin|Work> greetings all...
<MitoTranin|Work> everyone have a good weekend?
<Wy|laptop> *yawn*
<Wy|laptop> I'm not ready to go to work yet
<MitoTranin|Work> yeah, I hear ya
<bendailey> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<MitoTranin|Work> $pastebin | bendailey
<MitoTranin|Work> $infect bendailey
<mythbot> /me takes control of bendailey's computer, formats the hard drive, and installs Windows ME on it.
<bendailey> $infect | MitoTranin|Work
<mythbot> /me takes control of |'s computer, formats the hard drive, and installs Windows ME on it.
<bendailey> sweet a mythbot bug
<bendailey> MitoTranin|Work: it doesn't like your name :)
<MitoTranin|Work> lol
<MitoTranin|Work> I'm immune to your pesky virus!
<DaveMorris> $anything
<mythbot> Although I didn't know, ubotu says: So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<MitoTranin|Work> $poke bendailey
<mythbot> /me stabs bendailey violently with a rusty spoon
<bendailey> $poke MitoTranin|Work
<bendailey> mythbot: you home?
<bendailey> ping frink_
<rhpot1991> hmmmm repo still broken
<MitoTranin|Work> rhpot1991: ?
<MitoTranin|Work> rhpot1991: which repos are broken, and from when?  I haven't had any problems with them for weeks...
<rhpot1991> gutsy repos
<MitoTranin|Work> when did they break?
<rhpot1991> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<rhpot1991>   mythtv-backend-master: Depends: mythtv-database (= 0.20.2-0ubuntu10) but it is not going to be installed
<rhpot1991>                          Depends: mythtv-backend (= 0.20.2-0ubuntu10) but it is not going to be installed
<rhpot1991> I upgraded last night
<rhpot1991> been broken ever since
<MitoTranin|Work> I haven't had the proper gutsy installed yet, but I have mythbuntu installed, and the repos were working fine last night...
<MitoTranin|Work> that's not broken
<MitoTranin|Work> that means you have to do a dist-upgrade
<MitoTranin|Work> apt-get dist-upgrade
<rhpot1991> let me try that in a second
<rhpot1991> normally dist upgrade holds back an update
<rhpot1991> this is a broken dependency
<MitoTranin|Work> no
<rhpot1991> I'll try it as soon as this update is done
<MitoTranin|Work> this means the dependancy is being held back because it's from a newer dist
<MitoTranin|Work> which, if you do a dist-upgrade, it will then install it
<rhpot1991> mythtv isn't installed currently though
<rhpot1991> upgrade removed it and I was stupid and let it
<rhpot1991> yep, nothing to dist-upgrade
<MitoTranin|Work> rhpot1991: is this a backend-only system?
<tgm4883> upgrade will only install upgraded packages, not any packages that you don't currently have installed.  dist-upgrade will upgrade you packages and if one of the upgrades has a new dependency that you do not have installed, then it will install that too.
<superm1> rhpot1991, gutsy?
<superm1> or feisty
<superm1> that sounds like gutsy
<superm1> and like a mirror hasn't finished syncing for you
<tgm4883> if you get held back packages with dist-upgrade, then it is being held back because something it depends on isn't available in the mirror yet
<MitoTranin|Work> superm1: he said he upgraded to gutsy, and since then it's broken
<superm1> MitoTranin|Work, yeah there was a mythtv update that should be hitting the mirrors today
<MitoTranin|Work> my thought was the dist-upgrade should have worked
<MitoTranin|Work> but that was before I didn't know it wasn't installed anymore
<superm1> MitoTranin|Work, well not until all the packages are available on the mirror
<tgm4883> thats why i specifically look at what it is going to uninstall before i upgrade :)
<tgm4883> im not really sure why is uninstalled it though
<superm1> rhpot1991, did you just make this post in the forums?
<superm1> or is that someone else?
<bendailey> /
<bendailey> sorry wrong screen
<pdragon>  this might be a good link to add to mythbot about what bug statuses mean  http://news.launchpad.net/general/of-bugs-and-statuses
<tafkaz> updating to 14681
<tafkaz> lets hope gl is possible again
<tafkaz> why do i have re-put the ip-adress of my backend every time i update..
<tgm4883> dhcp?
<tafkaz> nope...
<tafkaz> static
<rhpot1991> sorry guys I disapeared
<rhpot1991> its gutsy, master backend + frontend system
<rhpot1991> I made posts in the forum in someone else's thread:
<rhpot1991> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3536956#post3536956
<rhpot1991> I wish I didn't let it uninstall it :(
<rhpot1991> is there any easy way to make my 2nd backend record without the master backend being here?
<solarbaby> Im killing myself with Lirc
<solarbaby> this *IS* too difficult
<DaveMorris> rhpot1991: no the backend controls it all (Seems kinda like Tron)
<DaveMorris> solarbaby: whats the problem, someone here might be able to help you out
<DaveMorris> even if they aren't here now, they can read it when they come back to here
<solarbaby> The problem is..  Im not experienced enough to figure out whats missing and why its not working :)
<DaveMorris> are you following a guide?
<solarbaby> about 4
<solarbaby> none of them are quite right
<solarbaby> I didn't compile it myself though.. so maybe thats where I went wrong.. as I understand it theres no need to compile but I could be wrong
<solarbaby> I am running the newest version
<DaveMorris> you tried following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV/Install/Gutsy/Whats_next#head-4f90f24d45db6914dab6c83d3a5fa0286f7407a6 ?
<DaveMorris> rhpot1991: how did you upgrade?  apt-get dist-upgrade or apt-get upgrade?
<rhpot1991> ran the distribution upgrade
<rhpot1991> update-manager -d
<rhpot1991> I seem to have the feisty weekly builds in my apt archives
<rhpot1991> I'm trying to install them now
<solarbaby> Im gunna have to punch my brother in the head for not learning linux and helping me like a big brother should
<rhpot1991> whew
<rhpot1991> got the backend back up
<DaveMorris> rhpot1991: can you pastebin your /etc/apt/source.list file please
<DaveMorris> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<rhpot1991> sure
<MitoTranin|Work> DaveMorris: Just to note: he's not using mythbuntu, he is using standard feisty + mythtv upgraded to standard gutsy + mythtv
<DaveMorris> solarbaby: I suggest you hang around for laga, superm1 since they know alot more about lirc than myself
<rhpot1991> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40712/
<solarbaby> DaveMorris: will do..  I dont think I'll suceed with out them
<DaveMorris> MitoTranin|Work: thanks, I kinda knew since he had done a sit upgrade :)
<DaveMorris> rhpot1991: I just tried a update-manager -d on my machine and it only wanted to upgrade 28 packages, can you see what a normal upgrade wants to upgrade?  Since when I upgraded my laptop it went fine
<rhpot1991> says it is up to date
<DaveMorris> weired
<rhpot1991> it went fine on my laptop a few days ago as awell
<rhpot1991> I have been running apt and updating from time to time to see if its worked out
<rhpot1991> I just dpkg'd in my old debs so my backend is at least running for now
<DaveMorris> I'll install feisty on a machine tomorrow then upgrade and see what happens, what mythtv packages have you got installed?
<rhpot1991> its just a dependency issue it seems
<rhpot1991> if you were to remove the packages then go to reinstall it would break, unless apt grabbed them from cache (not sure if it does that)
<rhpot1991> currently 0.20.2+fixes14650-0ubuntu0~mythbuntu1_all.deb
<rhpot1991> from the mythbuntu weekly builds
<rhpot1991> last working packages before the upgrade
<MitoTranin|Work> rhpot1991: did you do an apt-get update before you tried to upgrade?
<rhpot1991> yep
<rhpot1991> made sure it was up to date
<MitoTranin|Work> the only way it would use an old cache is if you didn't do that...
<rhpot1991> on an unrelated problem Xvnc doesn't seem to work anymore either :(
<MitoTranin|Work> my vnc works fine
<MitoTranin|Work> have you considered using mythbuntu instead of standard gutsy?
<rhpot1991> I had a heck of a time getting it to work yesterday and I suspect it is taking over x when I vnc in now, as Xvnc isn't being spawned
<MitoTranin|Work> you can try to install it if you want to without a reinstall via apt-get install mythbuntu-desktop
<rhpot1991> I like to be able to vnc in and let the frontend still run on the tv
<rhpot1991> I have the control centre installed now
<MitoTranin|Work> then you're wanting it to run the vnc as a separate console
<rhpot1991> I used Xvnc and gdm to do that before, worked fine
<rhpot1991> still works on another backend, but the exact same setup here doesn't spawn any Xvnc processes
<rhpot1991> I saw people complaining about it not working in the forums, maybe it will get worked out
<MitoTranin|Work> check the log, maybe something's broken itself during the update
<rhpot1991> I didn't see anything that lead me to any problems
<rhpot1991> aldo hard to test without having my frontend running
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mythtv.log
(superm1_/#ubuntu-mythtv) oh so you setup vnc as in on display :1
(superm1_/#ubuntu-mythtv) and such
(rhpot1991/#ubuntu-mythtv) ya
(rhpot1991/#ubuntu-mythtv) I have seen a few different ways to do it, I might have to try another as my current way isn't spawning any Xvnc processes, just jumping to the current display
<rob-e> im baack
(rhpot1991/#ubuntu-mythtv) btw mytbuntu control centre is nice
<rhpot1991> too bad it wasn't around when I first set up my boxes
<rob-e> what do i have to do to watch youtube on mythtv?
<tazgodx> haha, rob-e ive been working on that myself
<rob-e> o rly?
<rhpot1991> someone was using fx to do that in here not too long ago
<tazgodx> fx?
<rhpot1991> and set up alt+F4 to be a remote button to exit
<rhpot1991> firefox
<tazgodx> oh, yeah. that was probably me
<superm1_> you can spawn FF via mythbrowser actually
<tazgodx> i set up mythtv to use firefox for my browser, and working on setting up the remote next
<superm1_> perhaps then mapping the power button to send a SIGTERM to any firefox processes is a clean way to have it exit
<rob-e> dang, so mythtv sucks for youtube?
<rhpot1991> superm1_ checkbox for daily database repairs, is that just a crontab?
<tazgodx> rob-e: basically
<rob-e> damnit, that was half the reason i installed it
<superm1_> rob-e, well i think that trunk is introducing better support for mythbrowser though
<superm1_> so for now, yeah it's not the ideal way to go
<superm1_> personally i just keep all my tv internet browsing to the wii
<rob-e> ...rich
<rhpot1991> they just updated wii internet, you can use a usb keyboard now
<rob-e> well now what?
<rob-e> isnt there a way to use xbox media center for that?
<superm1_> rhpot1991, yeah its so much nicer with usb keyboard support now.
<rhpot1991> I heard there were python scripts to let xbmc connect to mythtv
<rob-e> yeah i saw somewhere hot to use the xbox as the frontend
<rhpot1991> I'd be tempted to try it if I didn't have 2 backends and no where to put another frontend
<superm1_> rob-e, rhpot1991: yeah there are some xbmc scripts for connecting to mythtv, but there are some workarounds you need to use for them i think with the current version
<superm1_> someone was in here the other day
<superm1_> trying to get them going and having some trouble
<rhpot1991> I think they were having problems with mythtv in general
<rhpot1991> not just that part of it
<superm1_> rob-e: really using FF isn't that bad when its spawned out of mythbrowser though.  You just set it to go full screen using the fullscreen extension, and then if you have an easy way to quit with remote, it's usable
<superm1_> rhpot1991: they were only having issues from their xbox
<rhpot1991> ah ok
<superm1_> i got them to boot a mythbuntu disk on another machine
<superm1_> and connect remotely in live frontend mode
<superm1_> with no issues
<rob-e> but still, i was expecting something like appletv
<rhpot1991> I should try softmoding my xbox at some point, it hasn't been used in about a year now
<rob-e> where u located <rhpot1991>?
<rhpot1991> us.archive.ubuntu.com is nice and slow
<rhpot1991> PA
<rob-e> o, otherwise i would do it for ya
<rhpot1991> is it hard?
<rob-e> no
<rhpot1991> I've seen (old) directions that required you to have certain games to do it
<rob-e> just buy splinter cell, and action replay
<rhpot1991> where you exploited a buffer overlow then ftp'd in
<rob-e> yeah
<rhpot1991> is it worth it?
<rob-e> yeah, totally, you can run emulators, it gives you access to the 4.something gig hard drive
<rob-e> play backuped games
<rhpot1991> I messed with making my wiimote work with my mythbox for emulators a while back
<rhpot1991> had it working but then I got bored and never went any further
<rob-e> yeah, my plan was to have a wiimote as my mouse
<rhpot1991> the c version of the driver actually let your use the classic controller dongle
<rhpot1991> perl(or was it pyton) one didn't
<rhpot1991> python that is
<rhpot1991> this was as of a few months ago though, may have changed since then
<rob-e> well i gotta get some lunch thanks for the help
<therethinker> $hello
<mythbot> Welcome to #Ubuntu-mythtv.  Please state your question or comment.
<MitoTranin> $poke therethinker
<mythbot> /me stabs therethinker violently with a rusty spoon
<therethinker> :D
<MitoTranin> therethinker: pipes kill it
<MitoTranin> $infect directhex|work
<therethinker> it doesn't KILL it
<MitoTranin> #poke directhex|work
<therethinker> $mcc
<mythbot> Mythbuntu Control Centre - a admin panel for MythTV - Created and maintained by the mythbuntu team. http://www.mythbuntu.org/about
<MitoTranin> $poke directhex|work
<therethinker> the reason why it doesn't work
<therethinker> STOP
<MitoTranin> when it happened earlier, it said |'s eye
<MitoTranin> etc
<therethinker> the reason why it won't work is because there's a halfworking feature
<therethinker> like you know how ubotu can do
<therethinker> !test | MitoTranin
<ubotu> MitoTranin: Failed.
<MitoTranin> I'm a failure!?!  :(
<therethinker> Yeah
<therethinker> Ah ha! Mythbot reigns supreme to ubotu!
<therethinker> $poke ubotu
<therethinker> Oh wait, He's not there!
<pdragon> therethinker: did you say there was a way to add stuff to mythbot?
<therethinker> yeah
<therethinker> But it's a privilege ;-)
<pdragon> ahh ok :)
<pdragon> http://news.launchpad.net/general/of-bugs-and-statuses    thought that might be a useful link to add
<therethinker> $poke ubotu
<therethinker> .seen laga
<therethinker> $hello
<therethinker> .seen laga
<mythbot> Sorry, I haven't seen laga around.
<therethinker> .seen therethinker
<mythbot> therethinker: I last saw therethinker at 2007-10-15 21:19:01 UTC on #ubuntu-mythtv
<directhex> .seen the light
<mythbot> Sorry, I haven't seen the around.
<directhex> aw, nearly :(
<superm1_> .seen superm1_
<mythbot> Sorry, I haven't seen superm1_ around.
<superm1_> i'm right here!
<superm1_> silly bot
<superm1_> .seen superm1
<mythbot> Sorry, I haven't seen superm1 around.
<foxbuntu> .seen foxbuntu
<mythbot> Sorry, I haven't seen foxbuntu around.
<superm1_> he's here too....
<foxbuntu> hi mythbot
<mythbot> Hey foxbuntu.
<superm1_> okay well therethinker i think your bot needs glasses
<foxbuntu> .seen foxbuntu
<mythbot> foxbuntu: I last saw foxbuntu at 2007-10-15 21:32:50 UTC on #ubuntu-mythtv
<foxbuntu> superm1_, you have to ack the bot
<therethinker> superm1_; what?
<superm1_> i asked him if he saw me, and he said he didn't
<therethinker> Oh
<superm1_> .seen superm1_
<mythbot> superm1_: I last saw superm1_ at 2007-10-15 21:33:31 UTC on #ubuntu-mythtv
<superm1_> oh of course. now he does.
<superm1_> i see how it is
<therethinker> I gave him contacts
<therethinker> .seen superm1
<mythbot> Sorry, I haven't seen superm1 around.
<therethinker> .seen superm1_
<mythbot> therethinker: I last saw superm1_ at 2007-10-15 21:33:48 UTC on #ubuntu-mythtv
<therethinker> hmm
<superm1_> okay well i'm going.  cya guys.
<foxbuntu> later
<tazgodx> if i have multiple inputs how do i pick which input i want to watch?
<Tari_> it's based on priority
<Tari_> I'm not sure if you can manually select an input
* MitoTranin shouts out to the crowd
<MitoTranin> anyone here use a network storage location to store your mythtv recordings?
<MitoTranin> Tari_: you have to be able to, so that you can watch the different inputs via LiveTV
<MitoTranin> tazgodx: I've never used multiple inputs before, but does it work like a standard tv/vcr where the inputs show up as a channel perhaps?
<MitoTranin> either that, or there is probably a button/command to toggle through them...
<MitoTranin> try the tv/vcr button on your remote to see if that will toggle through them
<tazgodx> i think mythbuntu needs a better LIRCRC for the Hauppauge_350
<superm1> yeah someone should have reported that a lot sooner!
<superm1> its too bad now :(
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-10-16
<tazgodx> i can send you my lircrc, i have modified it a little
<superm1> tazgodx, no use sending it to me.  file a bug against mythbuntu lirc generator
* directhex has lost all his recordings, suggests completely removing JFS support from mythbuntu to save other poor unfortunates
<superm1> i will lose these kidns of things otherwise
<superm1> ruh oh?
<superm1> directhex, what happened?
<Daviey> directhex: JFS or XFS are the recommended types..
<directhex> Daviey, well, unrecommend JFS!
<Daviey> What happend?
<directhex> superm1, random glitch caused my /data/MythTV folder to become eaten by a grue
<superm1> yikes.
<superm1> freaking grue's.  :(
<tazgodx> where do i file bug reports again?
<superm1> either launchpad.net/mythbuntu or launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythbuntu-lirc-generator
<directhex> unfortunately, retard that i am, i forgot to check /lost+found before doing some database spring cleaning
<directhex> so i have 210 files without proper filenames, about 50% of those have "target" filenames i'm trying to determine from file creation/modify dates. the rest i need to rebuild DB entries
<directhex> it's only 210 things to do by hand \o/
<superm1> so lesson of the day is that we stay away from jfs and reiserfs then eh?
<Daviey> reiserfs is just bad, period
<Daviey> XFS is what i recommend
<directhex> hi ho, hi ho, renamin' rcn's we go
<directhex> doode doode dooo doode doodeedee
<directhex> hi ho, hi ho hi ho hi ho!
<directhex> i'll stick with XFS from now on. format speed be damned
<directhex> should've trusted sgi before ibm
<directhex> Oct 15 07:36:04 localhost kernel: [1059800.146483]  ERROR: (device sda3): DT_GETPAGE: dtree page corrupt
<directhex> that was if. after that, all downhill
<tazgodx> anyone know how i can change which input i am watching? i have 3 inputs now, and just curious how i can switch from my analog to my digital cable input
<tgm4883> tazgodx, that would be the Y key.  You can also select which channel your watching (and depending on the setup, the tuner) from the guide
<tazgodx> from the guide you say huh?
<tgm4883> yep
<tgm4883> depending on the setup
<tazgodx> hmmmm, how to map that to a key on my remote...just which one...
<superNoob> hello
<tazgodx> *now
<superNoob> ok someone showed me how to edit a file but when i rebooted it came back. it was sudu nano x11/xconfig?? or something i edited the file and and it works..how do imake it prermanant
<superNoob> hellO?
<tgm4883> superNoob, you need to remember were not paid to be in this channel
<tgm4883> so we don't sit here eagerly waiting for a question
<superNoob> oho
<superNoob> ohh sorry.
<tgm4883> it would have been
<tgm4883> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tgm4883> and you should have used sudo to edit it right
<superNoob> right.
<superNoob> Do you know why the line came back? after rebooting?
<tgm4883> so what exactly do you mean it came back?
<tgm4883> what line?
<superNoob> i deleted line virual 1400 .. because my monitor screen moves with mouse
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> well it came back because something else put it back there
<tgm4883> or because you didn't sudo
<superNoob> it started when i changed my video driver.
<superNoob> do you think it is set wrong?
<tgm4883> well i dont' know what virual 1400 does
<superNoob> me either
<directhex> okay, 97 recordings fully recovered
<directhex> 111 recordings partially recovered
<directhex> dealing with the partials is a job for another day
<rhpot1991> anyone have any bright ideas for how to find out why a box is randomly locking up lately?
<tgm4883> check syslog maybe
<tgm4883> what has changed
<rhpot1991> well it was doing it randomly before I upgraded to gutsy
<rhpot1991> I thought it was from installing kismet, so I removed that and thought it was ok
<rhpot1991> but I came home just now to find it locked up and not recording how I met your mother
<rhpot1991> :(
<rhpot1991> I am currently upgrading the slave backend to gutsy, not that I would think that would do it
<rhpot1991> I suspect it might be a hard drive issue, the one drive makes noise sometimes
<tgm4883> could very well be
<rhpot1991> its the drive that the OS is on too none the less
<tgm4883> well just make sure your database is ok
<tgm4883> and backed up
<rhpot1991> ya
<rhpot1991> I have a backup (on the same drive), I should move it somewhere else
<rhpot1991> any ideas how you would go about checking a drive for errors?
<tgm4883> yes if the drive fails your screwed
<tgm4883> SMART?
<rhpot1991> I'll have to reboot and see if it is enabled
<tgm4883> that or maybe a filesystem check
<tgm4883> but i dont know how deep that check would go
<rhpot1991> hmmm, gonna have to boot with a live cd to check it
<rhpot1991> that is gonna be a pain in the ass with it only hooked up to a tv
<tgm4883> why do you need live cd?
<rhpot1991> WARNING!!!  Running e2fsck on a mounted filesystem may cause
<rhpot1991> SEVERE filesystem damage.
<rhpot1991> that
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> that is true
<rhpot1991> damn, db backup is almost 60 megs
<tgm4883> That is one thing that usually doesn't get checked often on mythtv systems
<tgm4883> since it's set to do it like every 30 times
<rhpot1991> ya
<rhpot1991> and it only reboots when something gets busted
<rhpot1991> or there is a kernel update
<rhpot1991> I wonder if it might have to do with deleting not happening soon enough for recordings to save
<solarbaby> Im trying to folow some directions written for Fedora..  what is Sysconfig called on Ubuntu?
<tgm4883> what does sysconfig do on fedora
<tgm4883> if it opens the terminal in gnome, then the command is gnome-terminal
<solarbaby> here's the refrence
<solarbaby> In /etc/init.d/irblaster, replace every instance of "lircd" by "irblaster". Then put this into /etc/sysconfig/irblaster:
* tgm4883 shrugs
<MitoTranin> tgm4883: I have an annoyance for you that you just might know the answer too
<tgm4883> k
<tgm4883> 42
<MitoTranin> nopoe
<MitoTranin> *nope
<MitoTranin> wrong answer
<MitoTranin> can we try again?
<tgm4883> 42 is never wrong
<MitoTranin> this time with me asking first?
<MitoTranin> :)
<therethinker> 28
<tgm4883> it's the i ching
<tgm4883> ok shoot
<MitoTranin> I have my mythtv keeping it's recordings on a network storage
<MitoTranin> it's done it before without problems
<MitoTranin> this time though, and every time with mythbuntu that is, the lockfile is never removed
<MitoTranin> I manually make sure that there is no lockfile, startup myth-backend, and everything works
* rhpot1991 runs memtest to be sure
<MitoTranin> I close/stop mythbacked and the lockfile doesn't get deleted
<MitoTranin> this makes it so that the next time mythbackend is started, it crashes out because there is already a lockfile, thus it thinks it's already running.
<MitoTranin> I've already checked and made sure that the network storage is being mounted read/write, and it is, because from the backend server I can remove the file without problems
<tgm4883> when you stop it, do you verify that it actually stopped?
<MitoTranin> so I thought maybe that user couldn't delete it...
<MitoTranin> well... when I tell it to stop a 2nd time it says that no pid found
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> how about a restart when running, does that work?
<MitoTranin> ok, so my next thought
<MitoTranin> was that the mythtv user couldn't delete the file
<MitoTranin> so I su'd to the mythtv user and removed the file without problems
<MitoTranin> so now I'm lost :)
<MitoTranin> restart does the same thing
<tgm4883> same thing as in doesn't work?
<MitoTranin> it stops it, doesn't delete the lockfile, and then it says it starts, but it doesn't
<tgm4883> ok
<MitoTranin> (it starts, but then crashes due to lockfile)
<tgm4883> what are the permissions on that lock file?
<tgm4883> and what kind of share is this?
<MitoTranin> -rw-r--r-- 1 1003 nogroup        0 2007-10-15 18:20 nfslockfile.lock
<MitoTranin> samba share
<MitoTranin> mounted via fstab
<MitoTranin> using the cifs protocol
<MitoTranin> here's the mount line for that mount:   //192.168.200.15/risk /data/nas-mounts/risk cifs username=tvmyth,password=mythtv 0 0
<tgm4883> is tvmyth the default user on the main system
<MitoTranin> tvmyth is a user I made up for the share
<MitoTranin> it's not used anywhere else except for this share
<MitoTranin> nas is debian
<MitoTranin> backend is mythbuntu rc
<tgm4883> k
<tgm4883> so on the backend, you have it mounted at /data/nas-mounts/risk
<tgm4883> right
<tgm4883> and you are able to (on the backend) go into /data/nas-mounts/risk and remove the file?
<tgm4883> and it worked, but then you reinstalled and now it doesn't?
<tgm4883> is all this correct?
<MitoTranin> sorry, was registering a blueprint
<MitoTranin> yes and no
<MitoTranin> yes it's mounted there
<MitoTranin> yes, by going there, I can remove the file
<MitoTranin> but I never reinstalled...
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> what changed?
<MitoTranin> it's always been like this
<MitoTranin> mythbuntu has always been like this
<MitoTranin> previously I was running fedora as my backend, and it worked then
<MitoTranin> between the two I ran feisty as a backend, but I never really got that functional, so I don't know
<MitoTranin> (wasn't functional due to my tuner problems, nothing to do with this)
<tgm4883> but this has worked on before on the current installations on both the backend and NAS?
<MitoTranin> same installation of the NAS
<MitoTranin> it has never worked with this installation of the backend
<MitoTranin> thus the problem
<tgm4883> but
<tgm4883> but I never reinstalled...
<tgm4883> ^^ your quote
<MitoTranin> yes
<MitoTranin> exactly
<MitoTranin> I was working when fedora was my backend
<MitoTranin> now that machine has been molested, and is now mythbuntu
<MitoTranin> and while mythbuntu, it has never worked
<tgm4883> how do you go from fedora to mythbuntu without reinstalling?
<MitoTranin> ugh
<tgm4883> im so confused
<MitoTranin> by formatting :)
<MitoTranin> lol
<MitoTranin> I've never reinstalled..
<MitoTranin> reinstall means that I install the same as before
<MitoTranin> I didn't...
<tgm4883> ohhh
<MitoTranin> I formatted and installed mythbuntu
<tgm4883> I get it now
<tgm4883> ok
<MitoTranin> now, mythbuntu works great when setup to use a local dir as the recording source
<MitoTranin> but when it's using the nas, I have this problem
<tgm4883> ok
<MitoTranin> oh, one other thing
<MitoTranin> the recording dir is actually in /data/nas-mounts/risk/mythtv/recordings
<tgm4883> ok i figured as much
<MitoTranin> but that's long... and only the recordings are there, the videos are somewhere else on the nas, the music is somewhere else, etc
<tgm4883> did it work with the feisty backend?
<MitoTranin> so I have each symlinked
<MitoTranin> /data/mythtv/recordings
<MitoTranin> that's where I actually have my recordings set to
<MitoTranin> with a symlink for music, videos, pictures, etc all in that mythtv dir too
<MitoTranin> just to have them all together
<MitoTranin> shouldn't matter, but just wanted to say it
<tgm4883> ok makes sense
<tgm4883> did the feisty backend work or did you even try?
<MitoTranin> I never got my tuner working in feisty, so the backend wouldn't start because of that
<tgm4883> ok
<MitoTranin> so I'm quite confused...
<tgm4883> is the backend running as the same user as you are logged in?
<MitoTranin> the path for the backend lockfile is /data/mythtv/recordings/nfslockfile.lock
<MitoTranin> I can delete that no problems manually, but the backend closing can't......   that just doesn't make sense to me...
<MitoTranin> I start it via the init.d script
<tgm4883> im not sure
<MitoTranin> see my problem?  :)
<tgm4883> the first thing that jumped out at me was user-id's
<tgm4883> making sure those matched up properly, but you can delete the file manually so i dont know
<MitoTranin> yeah, well, the user-id gets screwed up because it's a samba share...
<MitoTranin> it automatically gets changed to being owned by nobody
<solarbaby> Im going to have to give up on making Lirc work correctly with UbuntuMyth unless I can get some good help with it..
<solarbaby> which means I need to give up on UbuntuMyth since I can't record anything correctly with out Lirc
<tgm4883> are you blasting or receiving?
<solarbaby> I am trying to send a single with the USB Uirt to the Dish Satalite
<tgm4883> ah
<solarbaby> I've probably changed my configs so much around I'd need to reinstall Lirc at this point
<solarbaby> because im desperate after so many days of dicking with it.. I even tried a Fedora howto..  but it doesn't work either
<solarbaby> next step is move to fedora and try it
<solarbaby> the last thing I wanted to do was abandone UbuntuMyth cause I really dig it
<solarbaby> Im just thinking after a week if it dont work.. drop it type thing..
<tgm4883> perhaps superm1 could shed a little light on sysconf
<solarbaby> Im hoping in future versions things like this will be supported either in documents or even better
<MitoTranin> solarbaby: have you tried totally removing the lirc config and starting over with a Uirt howto?
<MitoTranin> wait
<MitoTranin> is that from home-electro ?
<solarbaby> MitoTranin: is what?
<MitoTranin> nm
<solarbaby> MitoTranin: I followed this manual http://guillaume.filion.org/blog/archives/howto/
<MitoTranin> I thought you were talking about a device I had
<solarbaby> didn't help me at all
<MitoTranin> but it's a different device
<solarbaby> ah
<MitoTranin> solarbaby: does your uirt get detected properly even?
<MitoTranin> is it listed in lsusb ?
<solarbaby> I think it does
<MitoTranin> think?
<solarbaby> whats the command?
<MitoTranin> if it doesn't get listed there, you have no hope of it working until it does
<MitoTranin> .....   lsusb
<solarbaby> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0403:f850 Future Technology Devices International, Ltd
<MitoTranin> that lists (thus ls) all the usb devices detected on the system (thus usb)
<solarbaby> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<solarbaby> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 046d:c508 Logitech, Inc.
<solarbaby> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<solarbaby> I dont see it
<solarbaby> but I have seen it before
<MitoTranin> yeah, it's the first one
<MitoTranin> 0403:f850: [FTDI]  [USB-UIRT] 
<MitoTranin> same ID
<MitoTranin> different description
<solarbaby> mine might be an older device
<solarbaby> its not the USB UIRT 2 I think its just the USB UIRT
<MitoTranin> that might be your problem
<MitoTranin> are the drivers you're using for your version?
<solarbaby> it does fine with sending when using GBPVR but I want myth
<solarbaby> Yeah..  they are
<MitoTranin> gbpvr is windows though, so totally different
<MitoTranin> that just proves that the device itself works :)
<solarbaby> true..  and like I said i want myth
<solarbaby> yup
<MitoTranin> though this is always a good thing to know :0
<solarbaby> I've been wanting to run myth forever.. and I thought I and Myth were both ready for eachother
<solarbaby> hehe
<MitoTranin> did you check this out: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lirc_USB-UIRT
<MitoTranin> solarbaby: gotta run for a bit... good luck, and I'll be back in a while!
<solarbaby> thanks
<solarbaby> superm1: I am failing
<superm1> with what?
<solarbaby> superm1: lirc
<superm1> what's wrong with lirc?
<solarbaby> superm1: I've tried for days now to make it work..  cause with out it mythtv doesn'tt function
<superm1> solarbaby, what lirc device?
<solarbaby> superm1: usb uirt..
<superm1> have you seen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lirc_USB-UIRT
<solarbaby> yup.. it doesn't give enough info
<superm1> well is lircd not running when your done?
<superm1> or what's happeneing
<superm1> are you seeing the ttyUSB0 made?
<solarbaby> it starts
<solarbaby> yup
<solarbaby> now what?
<superm1> okay and so you have the right lircd.conf in /etc/lirc?
<solarbaby> I found one for dish network and I put it in
<solarbaby> it loads with out error
<superm1> okay
<superm1> so you are trying to do ir transmitting right?
<solarbaby> yup!
<superm1> okay so the syntax to send a button should just be like this
<superm1> irsend -d /dev/ttyUSB0 SEND_ONCE BUTTON
<superm1> does that work for you?
<superm1> er
<superm1> no that's wrong
<solarbaby> irsend: Connection refused
<superm1> i just checkjed the man page
<superm1> it should be
<superm1> irsend -d /dev/lircd SEND_ONCE BUTTON
<superm1> where BUTTON is the button you're trying to send
<superm1> my mistake
<solarbaby> ok so I'll replace button with power
<solarbaby> superm1: root@mythpvr:/usr/local/bin# irsend -d /dev/lircd SEND_ONCE power_on
<solarbaby> irsend: not enough arguments
<superm1> solarbaby, oh it appears irsend wants the remote name too
<superm1> try it like this
<superm1> irsend -d /dev/lircd SEND_ONCE REMOTE BUTTON
<solarbaby> superm1: root@mythpvr:/usr/local/bin# irsend -d /dev/lircd SEND_ONCE dish info
<solarbaby> irsend: command failed: SEND_ONCE dish info
<solarbaby> irsend: transmission failed
<superm1> hm.
<superm1> have you tried to siwtch it over between uirt2_raw and uirt_raw?
<superm1> *usb_uirt_raw
<solarbaby> superm1: nope
<superm1> solarbaby, you might consider modifying your lircd.conf for that to see
<superm1> *hardware.conf
<superm1> man i cant type today
<solarbaby> superm1: ok
<solarbaby> I changed it but I still get connection refused
<superm1> well if you get a connection refused, it sounds like the other driver was the right one
<superm1> can you test receiving buttons with this receiver too?
<solarbaby> with IRW? I'll try
<solarbaby> irw loads and takes control of the screen, but it does not report any button presses from any of my 4 remotes sitting next to me
<solarbaby> and the dish network remote doesn't even make the usb uirt led glow like most of the other remotes do
<superm1> do you have the other remote's lircd.conf's listed?
<solarbaby> no.. just the dish network
<superm1> well if the red led doesnt light up, i'd say you need to make sure that your dish remote is even working in the first place
<solarbaby> in all interest of fairness..  in another life time I installed UbuntuMyth with Lirc Hauppauge 350 Remote turned on, and it worked..  but this time I left it off at install because I am only interested in being able to access dish network and turn channels
<solarbaby> it works
<solarbaby> my xbox remote also doesn't make the led flash
<superm1> i see
<superm1> so its only sensitive to certain frequencies
<superm1> what you want to do is make sure that you have the uirt working
<superm1> with any remote then
<solarbaby> yeah..  but the device is totally capable of doing this freq, its just the software isn't doing it
<superm1> add a lircd.conf for another one in
<superm1> and get it to receive
<superm1> then worry about transmitting
<superm1> i say
<solarbaby> sounds most logical
<solarbaby> I've made it work with the Hauppage before, well default install of Myth made it work before
<solarbaby> course that was never going through the usb uirt, that was going through the hauppage tuner card
<superm1> yeah
<solarbaby> Hmm
<superm1> this usbuirt is a different beast
<superm1> i haven't used one myself
<solarbaby> it was nearly $60
<superm1> well for that much $ you'd hope it'd work :)
<solarbaby> and it worked great when I was using SageTV and GBPVR, but like I said before I want myth
<MitoTranin> solarbaby: did you try uninstalling lirc and following that ubuntu guide for it?
<solarbaby> yeah..  I think I followed it right
<superm1> wait a minute
<superm1> you aren't using a compiled lirc package??
<solarbaby> apt-get install lirc
<superm1> okay good
<solarbaby> ;)
<solarbaby> yeah there wasn't hardly anything to that guide..
<MitoTranin> yeah... which is why it sounds pretty simple to me...
<solarbaby> superm1: good news..  Hauppage remote works great using IRW when connected through the UIRT
<superm1> solarbaby, okay that's a good sign then
<superm1> solarbaby, try sending a hauppauge key through irsend
<superm1> to rule out troubles in your dish lircd.conf
<solarbaby> sorry.. I dont know how?
<superm1> grab a digital camera
<superm1> and point it at your ir transmitter
<superm1> and then issue a similar command as before
<superm1> that you used to send a dish info key
<superm1> but send a hauppauge key instead
<solarbaby> Oh
<superm1> i've gotta run
<superm1> i'll be back later on
<solarbaby> superm1: thanks buddy
<solarbaby> superm1: it sends with hauppage
<superm1> solarbaby, okay back from my meeting
<superm1> solarbaby, so that means something is wrong with that lircd.conf you have for dish
<solarbaby> superm1: it sends now with dish too but it doesn't control my box
<superm1> what was wrong with the sending before?
<solarbaby> superm1: and when i use irw it doesn't respond to my dish remote..
<superm1> solarbaby, you need to try a different (but similar) dish remote lircd.conf it sounds like then
<solarbaby> superm1: maybe it was the script I was use lircd.conf
<solarbaby> superm1: i agree..  I've used every single one I could find
<superm1> solarbaby, have you come across anyone who claims this to work (dish) with usb uirt on linux in your searches?
<solarbaby> superm1: no actual people.. jsut some forums
<solarbaby> superm1: i'll restart the search
<superm1> well the forums are authored by people
<superm1> so i mean you've come across evidence that it should work at least
<MythbuntuGuest35> hello
<superm1> $hello
<MythbuntuGuest35> when i rip a dvd where do i go to see it
<superm1> in your videos directory
<superm1> for mythvideo
<MythbuntuGuest35> the size of the file?
<superm1> what do you mean the size?
<MythbuntuGuest35> the size of the ripped dvd
<superm1> oh that depends on the options you chose
<MythbuntuGuest35> hmm
<MythbuntuGuest35> why?
<superm1> because the "perfect" option does a direct rip
<superm1> the others compress ti
<MythbuntuGuest35> how i do the perfect one?
<MythbuntuGuest35> why did it make seperate selections to watch the video?
<superm1> that is the default option
<superm1> perfect
<superm1> when you rip
<MythbuntuGuest35> oh darn
<MythbuntuGuest35> what is excellent do?
<MythbuntuGuest35> is that better?
<superm1> perfect is a perfect rip
<superm1> excellent is good compression
<superm1> in all honesty though i dont rip dvds in mythdvd myself.  you'll find more detailed info on the mythtv.org wiki
<MythbuntuGuest35> aww is there an easy way to delete it
<superm1> go into the filesystem and browse to where it was made
<superm1> and hit delete
<MythbuntuGuest35> ok
<superm1> Thunar is installed on mythbuntu installs for a graphical file browser
<superm1> or via terminal
<superm1> it ends up in /var/lib/ somewhere
<superm1> you can probably also delete via samba
<superm1> remotely
<solarbaby> superm1: even though this isn't actually changing my channels, I'd like to make Myth believe that it is, so im not getting these damn errors that prevent me from recording my TV shows
<solarbaby> superm1: I found a script called channel_change.sh and I told myth to use it.. but it doesn't seem to be working cause I still get those errors in the log
<superm1> what errors?
<superm1> and did you remember to mark the script as executable
<solarbaby> superm1: http://paste-it.net/3959
<solarbaby> superm1: yeah its 777
<superm1> solarbaby, so in your lircd.conf do you not have a '0' key defined?
<solarbaby>  0                        0x0000000000004400
<superm1> can you irsend one by hand?
<superm1> and see if it does the same thing?
<solarbaby> it does irsend by hand :)
<solarbaby> I'll show you the script I used
<solarbaby> superm1: http://paste-it.net/3960
<solarbaby> superm1: maybe this is the prob irsend --device=/dev/lircd SEND_ONCE $REMOTE_NAME O
<solarbaby> the 0 at the end maybe?
<superm1> why is there that extra command at the end?
<solarbaby> thats an O not a 0
<solarbaby> I dunno..  in that script it also said lircd1 and i edited that out
<solarbaby> i'll edit the script
<superm1> try issuing that script by hand
<superm1> and seeing if you can fix it there
<solarbaby> superm1: congradulations.. it thinks its tuning the channel now ;)
<superm1> really???
<superm1> haha
<superm1> wow
<solarbaby> superm1: just editing that O out helped
<superm1> easy nough i guess :)
<solarbaby> superm1: now I still have 2 problems.. #1 it doesn't actually change the channel cause the conf needs to be edited with working perameters and #2 my install of myth handles scheduling conflicts very badly
<solarbaby> like for instance it thinks its recording the show right now but it isn't
<superm1> the conflicts issue you'll have to poke with the -users channel or mailing list i think, because i've never had to deal with poorly handled conflicting schedules myself
<solarbaby> superm1: fair enough
<solarbaby> superm1: i gotta admit this sure has been a tough time ;)
<solarbaby> superm1: I like projects with a little kick to them.. but this is more like falling off a building
<superm1> solarbaby, i suspect that to be related to your tuning issues though
<solarbaby> superm1: yeah pretty much
<superm1> a fresh reboot will likely fix the scheduling problem i bet
<solarbaby> superm1: the install cd you guys made is excellent stuff
<solarbaby> superm1: i'll give that a shot.. brb
<solarbaby> superm1: didn't help the conflicts.. just handles them really badly
<troy_s> foxbuntu: PING
<superm1> solarbaby, that's interesting.
<solarbaby> superm1: and even though it thinks its recording its still not recording
<foxbuntu> troy_s, evening
<troy_s> foxbuntu: I have a um...
<troy_s> foxbuntu: Delivery
<foxbuntu> oh?
<troy_s> foxbuntu: Sorry -- not much progress this week and tonic won't be able to code it until his skool temps down in two weeks.
<troy_s> foxbuntu: But you can see ye thing that shall not be spoken.  At least a v1 of it.
<foxbuntu> k
<foxbuntu> email it
<troy_s> uh... let me check the size
<troy_s> foxbuntu: rendering... five mins.
<foxbuntu> k
<solarbaby> superm1: the external tuning is exiting with an error thats why its not recording
<solarbaby> superm1: but it still makes it blink
<troy_s> foxbuntu: Check your mail.
<foxbuntu> troy_s, I love you!
<foxbuntu> :)
<foxbuntu> ...
<troy_s> foxbuntu: Did you see it?
<foxbuntu> yes
<troy_s> foxbuntu: Kinda neat eh?
<foxbuntu> not kind of.
<troy_s> foxbuntu: Oh crap... the clip will be black and white to keep our era feel
<troy_s> foxbuntu: Like the clip images?  lol.
<foxbuntu> yea
<troy_s> foxbuntu: Very funny if you look close.
<foxbuntu> what was it
<foxbuntu> let me look at it slower
<troy_s> there are four clips -- one is padding plus three different people.
<foxbuntu> ah
<troy_s> foxbuntu: Let me add a black and white node into my compositor...
<foxbuntu> k
<troy_s> foxbuntu: Ok... black and white version now rendering.
<foxbuntu> troy_s, great...you have great timing
<foxbuntu> terrible day and this is a great pick up
<troy_s> foxbuntu: Yeah, I only wish I had some of that nasty theming started.
<troy_s> foxbuntu: Its a scary mountain that one.
<troy_s> foxbuntu: I think that will turn out well though
<troy_s> foxbuntu: It is a leap and a bound above what the others have thus far.
<troy_s> foxbuntu: And I strongly suspect it will remain that way for at least a release or two.
<foxbuntu> troy_s, yup
<foxbuntu> troy_s, you have done great work for us and we seriously appriciate all your hard work
<troy_s> foxbuntu: Dammit... ok the new revision has the hue and the scanlines back in it... For some reason it was off in the previous render.
<troy_s> foxbuntu: Blah... all we can do is try to make all the things we are involved with as good as possible.
<troy_s> foxbuntu: Ping.  Mail check.  That's better!
<foxbuntu> troy_s, k
<foxbuntu> troy_s, oh I see what you meant
<troy_s> foxbuntu: Not much to show in that, but it was a helluva lot of work.
<foxbuntu> thats better
<troy_s> foxbuntu: Simply because of the learning and such.
<troy_s> yeah
<troy_s> foxbuntu: That was the original goal.  lol
<foxbuntu> troy_s, thats awesome
<foxbuntu> great work once again!
<foxbuntu> troy_s, shuttleworth?
<troy_s> foxbuntu: That's one
<troy_s> foxbuntu: Two more to go :)
<foxbuntu> lol
<troy_s> foxbuntu: Off to watch tv with wifey... back in a few.
<foxbuntu> troy_s, later
<superm1> http://www.mythbuntu.org/image/tid/5
<solarbaby> I can't find channel.pl anywhere on my system
<solarbaby> I thought that was supposed to come with myth?
<rhpot1991> hmmm strange, this wifi card runs too slow to be usable under gutsy
<rhpot1991> ran ok under fiesty though (other than the random packet collisions it was having)
<rhpot1991> isn't channels.pl in trunk?
<solarbaby> what is trunk? the cd?
<rhpot1991> or svn, one of them
<rhpot1991> its a work in progress
<rhpot1991> thats where the new changes are
<solarbaby> shrug..  wish I could find it.. they say its on contrib but I can't find a directory named that either
<rhpot1991> let me check mine
<superm1> solarbaby, its part of the mythtv-backend package
<superm1> in /usr/share/doc/mythtv-backend/contrib
<superm1> i believe
<solarbaby> Awesome
<solarbaby> Thanks
<rhpot1991> its not
<solarbaby> root@mythpvr:/usr/share/doc/mythtv-backend/contrib/channel_changers# ls
<solarbaby> 6200ch.c.gz             d10control.pl.gz      red_eye.c.gz
<solarbaby> 6200ch-README           d10control-README     red_eye-README.gz
<solarbaby> change-channel-lirc.pl  dct2000serial.tar.gz  sa3250ch.c.gz
<solarbaby> change-channel-lirc.sh  dct-channel.tar.bz2   sa3250ch-README
<solarbaby> Yay
<rhpot1991> ah I thought you were looking for the channel icons script
<solarbaby> the documents on adding support for an external tuner really need to be updated
<rhpot1991> btw superm1 upgrade broke my remote on this one box
<solarbaby> they say only this Look in the contrib/channel_changers directory for a number of programs and scripts which may be used to change channels. Once you find one which works, copy it to /usr/local/bin/changechannel.
<rhpot1991> I use the hauppauge IR to recieve from an all-4-one universal remote
<gib> Where is the keys.txt file supposed to be located?  The file for maping key lirc keys to keyboard keys.
<solarbaby> my hauppage recieves just fine, but i use a usb uirt to transmit remote codes to the satalite box
<solarbaby> and i gotta tell you i've spent days trying to make this work
<solarbaby> like entire days
<superm1> rhpot1991, well it will overwrite custom configs
<superm1> so that's no surprise
<gib> I looked at the file contents the other  day but can't find it for the life of me today.  I've search and grepped.
<tgm4883_laptop> .lircrc?
<tgm4883_laptop> gib^^
<gib> Oh yeah, that's right, it's in each users home directory.
<tgm4883_laptop> yep
<tazgodx> its also in the .mythtv dir
<tgm4883_laptop> yes, one should be a sym link
<tazgodx> if your changing mythtv remote functions, you need to change that one
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, those screenshots in http://www.mythbuntu.org/image/tid/4
<superm1> are those with 0.10-0ubuntu1 of mcc?
<superm1> or earlier
<gib> Some of my keys aren't mapped for certain functions or are setup weird, so I need to make changes, esp fo xine.
<tazgodx> xine use the one in your hom dir
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, looks like 0.10-0ubuntu1 to me
<tgm4883_laptop> it's got w64codecs
<tazgodx> but you can make them both the same if you want
<tgm4883_laptop> and I took them today
<tgm4883_laptop> so, probably .10-0
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, ah okay
<tgm4883_laptop> the gallery needs renamed
<superm1> i was going to say they might be better suited for here: http://www.mythbuntu.org/image/tid/5
<tgm4883_laptop> as that probably release
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, i renamed all the galleries
<superm1> take a look
<superm1> and put up snapshots with the new mythtv theme in action
<tgm4883_laptop> looks good, i added weight to the old ones yesterday
<tazgodx> haha i see chuck and heroes in the recorded programs list, looks like my list
<gib> That looks nice!  What is that a custom mythbuntu theme?
<solarbaby> superm1: Oh My GOD IT WORKS!!  the first thing it recorded was CHESTER STILES CAUGHT!!
<solarbaby> HAHAHA FUCK YEA!!
<tgm4883_laptop> gib, yes
<superm1> solarbaby, it started to work?
<superm1> the transmitter and all?
<solarbaby> Wooooooooo
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, yeah i saw that
<gib> You just added that?
<superm1> good call on the weighting
<tgm4883_laptop> gib, yes today
<superm1> gib, yeah that will be in the final
<gib> Cool.
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, i figured we didn't need old stuff floating to the top
<superm1> gib, do you want to install it on rc?
<solarbaby> Yeah! Transmiter had no errors (dont know if it actually changes channels thoug, probably not) but it records now since theres no errror
<superm1> i can link you to it if you want
<superm1> gib, http://ppa.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mythtv-theme-mythbuntu/mythtv-theme-ubuntu_0.20071015~ppa1_all.deb
<tgm4883_laptop> gib, keep in mind it's 4:3 only, but doesn't look terrible in 16:9
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, yeah makes sense
<solarbaby> superm1: now I can use mythtv for the first time.. Thanks so much buddy!
<gib> I'm at 4:3, so it's OK for me
<superm1> solarbaby, glad you finally got it going :)
<solarbaby> superm1: me too.. I was feeling pretty bad..  you caught me in the worst mood
<solarbaby> superm1: im feeling pretty good now
<tazgodx> someone gave me a link once for why my OSD text are overlapping, anyone know it off the top of their heads?
<tgm4883_laptop> its in launchpad
<rhpot1991> will it overwrite them in all home dir's or just mythtv's?
<superm1> rhpot1991, which?
<rhpot1991>  .lircrc
<superm1> it overwrites them just in the user you launch as
<tazgodx> found the link, but all these say they only apply to non 4:3 screens, and im 4:3 with this problem....
<tazgodx> guess ill do more searching
<rhpot1991> hmmm seems my lircrc's are there, might be the lirc.conf
<tazgodx> so, i have like 3 jobs jsut sititng in the job queue, why aren't they going? and how can i make them go?
<rhpot1991> hmmm does it no longer use ~/.mythtv/lircrc ?
<superm1> it does
<superm1> tazgodx, dunno
<gib> Wow, great work!  That theme is really, really nice.  The best I've seen.
<superm1> thank juski if you ever see him.  he donated his efforts to make it for us
<gib> OK, Will do.
<gib> Visuals mean everything for catching peoples interest on Distrowatch :)
<superm1> yeah that's the big reason i wanted to get this in last minute
<superm1> it won't be on the ubuntu archive unfortunately
<superm1> but it will be on the disk and installable from the website
<superm1> and its also the last item from that only review that we got that we failed under
<superm1> everything else has been addressed
<superm1> (and then some)
<gib> What review was that?
<superm1> google for 'mythbuntu review'
<gib> k
<superm1> they did a review on us when we were back at like alpha2
<MitoTranin> superm1: it can be added to the updates soon though, right? just not right away?
<superm1> comparing us to mythdora and knoppmyth
<superm1> MitoTranin, well i dont think so.
<superm1> MitoTranin, the best we can get is backports
<superm1> gib, and we have come a LONG way since alpha 2
<MitoTranin> why can't it be considered an update?
<superm1> that's back before mcc, if you can remember such a time :)
<MitoTranin> because it's not actually updating something?
<superm1> MitoTranin, ubuntu politics
<superm1> we can leave it at that
<MitoTranin> that's just silly
<superm1> MitoTranin, as long as someone installs off of the final disk they'll get the theme though
<superm1> and if they want it from an earlier disk or a ubuntu->mythbuntu conversion, they can just install the deb
<rhpot1991> hmmm just needed to reboot apparenlty
<foxbuntu> superm1, what might cause my machine to skip like 10 secs early and land about 10 sec late on comm skips?
<rhpot1991> it didn't touch my lircrc, just my lirc.conf
<MitoTranin> today's woot is pretty nice... very tempting too
<rhpot1991> eh
<rhpot1991> now if it was a roomba
<MitoTranin> lol, those were on there about 2 weeks ago I think
<superm1> rhpot1991, mlg touches only ~/.lircrc and ~/.mythtv/lircrc
<rhpot1991> they have them every wootoff
<superm1> that's it
<superm1> foxbuntu, i dont know
<gib> I tried Mythdora, and liked Mythbuntu a lot better.  I didn't try KnoppMyth because the 2.6.18 kernel doesn't support the card I was trying to use.   Mythbuntu is, by far, the most up to date.
<rhpot1991> I have 2 now thanks to them
<tazgodx> i tried all, and i liked the alpha of mythbuntu over all others
<gib> And Doesn't install a lot of extra gnome garbage that's not needed for a mythtv machine.
<MitoTranin> I tried to buy something last wootoff
<MitoTranin> first time I tried to buy something
<MitoTranin> by the time I signed up, it was sold out
<gib> I think xfce is a good choice too.
<MitoTranin> the whole lot was sold in 46 seconds
<rhpot1991> hmmm I wonder if I have my perms screwed up then, cause it didn't modify my .lircrc in either my home dir or mythtv's
<superm1> rhpot1991, sounds like you would
<superm1> if that's what's happening
<rhpot1991> -rw-r--r-- 1 mythtv mythtv 6316 2007-08-20 11:32 .lircrc
<rhpot1991> I would be running it as john not mythtv
<superm1> yeah that's why it can't be overwritten
<superm1> the mythtv group doesn't have write access
<gib> That  thin font in the new theme allows for more info to be jammed into the tv guide boxes while still remaining readable.  It will allow me to set the grid back to 4x4 or 5x5.  I had to set it to 3x3 with the chunky bold fonts in the other themes to make it most readable.
<superm1> it should be john:john
<rhpot1991> I recall I made it that way cause mythtv wasn't reading it right
<rhpot1991> I have a single file in /home/john and symlinks to it everywhere else
<rhpot1991> I'll mess around with it on my box that actually uses that hauppauge remote, so I don't lose my custom config
<tazgodx> does mythbuntu have their own OSD theme too?
<superm1> tazgodx, no we don't have our own OSD
<superm1> this new theme was just introduced
<superm1> possibly for hardy we might
<tazgodx> i like this theme, still hoping to find a nice OSD tho
<superm1> tazgodx, see mythtvthemes.co.uk
<superm1> blootube-osd
<superm1> that is what this theme is based off of
<superm1> juski customized his blootube theme for us
<superm1> (the free variant that is, before he release blootube as CC noncommerical)
<tazgodx> blootube-osd does look nice
<tazgodx> ill have to try that out
<tazgodx> thanks
<tazgodx> what is mythbuntus default theme directory?
<superm1> /usr/share/mythtv/themes
<superm1> is the systemwide one
<superm1> you can also do user specific ones
<rhpot1991> is there any color XvMC hack for nvidia 6 cards yet?
<superm1> but dont know that off hand
<superm1> not afaik
<superm1> they don't support it
<gib> Does anyone know why the the selected menu item on a DVD is offset/goofed up so it doesn't land in exactly the right place when using the MythTV internal DVD viewer?  It works perfectly fine if I use Xine instead.
<superm1> gib, probably a bug in mythtv 0.20.2
<superm1> i know the trunk dvd viewer has a ton of bug fixes
<gib> Guess I'll stick with Xine then.  What do most people use?  Internal, xine, or vlc?
<gib> Xine has always worked well for me in other applications.
<superm1> i use xine
<superm1> but i know a bunch of ppl like internal
<superm1> meh
<Wy|laptop> What's the default powerd (or whatever) daemon in ubuntu?
<Wy|laptop> Internal, here
<superm1> powernowd
<superm1> i believe
<DiggThis> hello everyone
<DiggThis> superm1: any idea about the current state of the ati driver for gutsy?
<superm1> DiggThis, couldn't comment there no.
<DiggThis> k
<Wy|laptop> okay, it's not working properly in conjunction with FAH right now.
<Wy|laptop> Digg: not functional with the x2xxx series yet
<DiggThis> they should get the driver right already!
<rhpot1991> is xv still 2x too high?
<Wy|laptop> You can manually install the 8.41 driver yourself, but afaik they're waiting for the ATI 8.42 to merge it in
* rhpot1991 abandoned his ati card long ago
<DiggThis> superm1: any possibility of adding the ipod plugin for mythtv like knoppmyth has?
<Wy|laptop> rhpot: i picked up the x2400hd for the HTPC
<superm1> Wy|laptop, 8.42 isn't gonig to be merged in either
<tazgodx__> anyone look at those new ATI cards coming out soon?
<Wy|laptop> superm1: geh, no? :(
<superm1> Wy|laptop, 8.42 still has broken workstation card support
<superm1> 8.43 will be fixing it.
<Wy|laptop> :|
<rhpot1991> what does knoppmyth do with ipods?
<troy_s> night superm1 and fox
<troy_s> fox be gones
<superm1> night troy_s
<troy_s> hrm.
<Wy|laptop> I guess all the firegl users (all 3 of them) will be whining if default ubuntu doesn't work?
<Wy|laptop> vs the many more with the x2xxx cards
<superm1> Wy|laptop, i'm a firegl user actually
<superm1> Wy|laptop, and lots of thinkpad users are
<Wy|laptop> superm1: *grin* Yeah, I have one on my T43p, but it doesn't run linux
<rhpot1991> my 9600pro always displayed half of a mythtv video, got fed up with an 18 month old bug not letting me watch tv correctly
<DiggThis> knoppmyth has a plugin that is called myth2ipod that converts and sends the show to the ipod format
<superm1> DiggThis, if there isn't a spec already made, file one and we can target it for hardy
<superm1> it's not going to happen in time for gutsy though
<superm1> maybe backported
<rhpot1991> isn't that an unofficial plugin?
<superm1> but not any time in the immediate future.  there are a lot of other items that are being settled last moment
<rhpot1991> there is this too: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Ipod_export
<Wy|laptop> Superm1: btw... http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1279/1394118666_36ad3119f8.jpg
<Wy|laptop> =)
<rhpot1991> I will be working on getting that running tomorrow (maybe)
<tazgodx> isn't that just a job, useing nuvexport?
<superm1> Wy|laptop, :)
<superm1> i love having a port replicator myself
<superm1> you need to get yourself a usb hub though
<superm1> so you dont have to use that left port
<rhpot1991> myth2ipod: http://www.myth2ipod.com/myth2ipod.html
<rhpot1991> kinda old though
<DiggThis> it is unofficial
<rhpot1991> 1.0b2 updated 3/5/06
<superm1> well if anyone happens to get it working, please make a tutorial on the wiki or forums
<DiggThis> but it makes everything so much easier for us commuters that can't watch tv properly
<Wy|laptop> superm1: that was temporary
<Wy|laptop> but *grin* shiiiiny
<superm1> yeah why is that so shiny....
<superm1> i just realized that
<rhpot1991> I am going to use the ipod export, and make a bash script to scp the files to a server
<Wy|laptop> superm1: case mod. :P
<rhpot1991> or try to at least
<superm1> haha
<superm1> i see
<superm1> very shiny indeed
<DiggThis> superm1: just a thought if you could add it to the apps to get list that would be awesome feature for myth to have
<Wy|laptop> btw, any chance of merging in the imon pad pad2keys patch optionally?
<superm1> DiggThis, yeah please add some comments to this spec: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+spec/mythbuntu-ipod
<superm1> with urls and such
<DiggThis> im not good transcoding and that program could be awesome
<superm1> and then subscribe to it
<Wy|laptop> also the lcdproc imon lcd patch (the lcd is a bit more than just plain ole' vft)
<DiggThis> ok i will
<superm1> Wy|laptop, same as DiggThis, specs specs specs :)
<Wy|laptop> btw, as far as vfts go, looks like lcdproc does everything you really need
<superm1> okay folks i'm headed to bed
<superm1> it's been a long day today.
<Wy|laptop> 'k, nite dude
<superm1> cya
<DiggThis> cya superm1
<DiggThis> exit
<rhpot1991> hmmm anyone have any idea how long it will take to fsck ~80gb of data?
<Wy|laptop> depends.
<DiggThis> does anyone know if i can use a knoppmyth script with mythbuntu??
<solarbaby> Anyone using a Lirc with Dish Network and a Platinum remote?
<tazgodx> im gonna work tomorrow to get my serial ir blaster to work with my STB
<solarbaby> awesome
<tazgodx> but i don't have dish
<solarbaby> its been real tuff for me
<tazgodx> i have comcast digital cable
<solarbaby> My dish remote doesn't even make my IR device flash like others do
<solarbaby> I wish I had comcast they are probably well supported
<solarbaby> I found dish network config files but none of them work with mine
<solarbaby> so im kinda like.. Uhhg.. all this work and I cant even turn a channel
<rhpot1991> except comcast rapes you constantly
<rhpot1991> unless you like being locked into a single company paying over inflated prices and getting shitty service
<tazgodx> i hope to move to the AT&T service when its available, but thats only cause my mom works for the company, so ill make her give me a hook up :)
<MitoTranin> solarbaby: why do you insist on using your dish remote?
<rhpot1991> I have contemplated calling up verizon and asking about fios
<Wy|laptop> fios isn't deployed on my side of town yet .. or else I'd be switching
<rhpot1991> I hear only some of the channels are available without the STB though
<Wy|laptop> anyways, I'm done playing with HD. There'll be like 4 channels I can tune, and the rest.. well, suck.
<Wy|laptop> Yeah. there are lots of channels available via the analog cable that aren't there via digital cable.
<Wy|laptop> meh.
* rhpot1991 doesn't have HD yet
<Wy|laptop> rhpot: I just picked up a HDHomerun. Highly recommeneded.
<MitoTranin> solarbaby: my understanding is this:  you have a dish and you need myth to be able to change the channels on the dish receiver... right?
<rhpot1991> ya I hear everyone likes them
<rhpot1991> I'm not convinced paying comcast for HD is worth it though
<tazgodx> i need a HDTV
<rhpot1991> also the tv I have to buy too
* Wy|laptop doesn't have one yet, and won't be getting one for a while
<Wy|laptop> but that's the whole point behind incremental upgrades
<Wy|laptop> :P
<MitoTranin> well, why do you need to use the dish remote to do that?  use any remote that works with the receiver to control myth via the receiver...
<rhpot1991> why get an hd homerun then?
<tazgodx> i didn't want to buy a homerunner without the TV, no point is there?
<Wy|laptop> rhpot: digital channels come in clearer than analog channels.
<MitoTranin> then, you program the transmitter to transmit signals that work with the dish...
<Wy|laptop> a lot crisper, I mean
<MitoTranin> there is no reason that I see for your receiver to need to receive the signals from your dish remote...
<Wy|laptop> well, a future purchases (when my projector dies) will be a 1080p projector
<rhpot1991> how does hdhomerun hook up?
<Wy|laptop> rhpot: to your ethernet hub
<rhpot1991> what goes into it though (tv wise)
<tazgodx> http://www.engadgethd.com/2007/10/15/amd-unveils-trio-of-new-ati-tv-wonders/
<Wy|laptop> it's got 4 inputs. 2x coax, 1s power, 1x 100baseT
<Wy|laptop> it tunes both unencrypted QAM and ATSC
<tazgodx> HDhomerunner plugs into a OTA antenna for HD programming
<Wy|laptop> tazo: also can work on unencyrpted cable
<rhpot1991> ya but he doesn't have HD, so I am wondering what the setup is
<tazgodx> oh, it can work for normal analog cable?
<rhpot1991> ah so you just go cable in and skip the STB?
<Wy|laptop> no digital cable
<Wy|laptop> er, I mean, NO, it works for DIGITAL cable only
<Wy|laptop> and digital OTA
<rhpot1991> aren't most digital channels encrypted though?
<Wy|laptop> only problem is 'what channels are available to you unencrypted'
<Wy|laptop> rhpot: most digital channels that are available OTA will be available unencyrpted on your cable
<Wy|laptop> yeah, no STB here
<Wy|laptop> if you have a STB, your best bet is an IR blaster and firewire
<rhpot1991> thats only like the big 5 though
<tazgodx> i can't get most my digital cable channels without a STB
<rhpot1991> only if firewire is enabled on it though
<tazgodx> i only get up to chanel like 70-somthing
<rhpot1991> tazgodx sounds like the analog channels
<tazgodx> yeah
<rhpot1991> the hdhomerun can't read analog though?
<Wy|laptop> rhpot: nope
<rhpot1991> $140 for 2 tunners would be worth it
<rhpot1991> do you pay for digital cable?
<rhpot1991> or did you just plug this in and it worked?
<Wy|laptop> :inno:
<Wy|laptop> plugged it in and it worked :P
<rhpot1991> interesting
<Wy|laptop> =)
<rhpot1991> if only there was a way around the encryption though
<Wy|laptop> Just ... no encrypted channels.
<Wy|laptop> Well, my next step is to wait for blu-ray and hd-dvd drives to a) get cheap, and b) be supported in myth
<Wy|laptop> and b) get a 1080p projector
<Wy|laptop> but that can wait
<rhpot1991> what video card are you using?
<tazgodx> i want a 1080i LCD, i don't eve know the difference between i and p
<rhpot1991> I went with fx6200's for both of my boxes (mainly cause I wanted the component output on one) and am sad about the black and white osd when using XvMC
<Wy|laptop> rhpot: ati x2400hd. Not quite well supported, but works well enough
<Wy|laptop> i = interlaced. p = progressive scan
<Wy|laptop> interlaced updates 1/2 of the screen (every other line) every 1/60th of a second
<rhpot1991> see I started with a 9600pro, but it wasn't supported at all
<Wy|laptop> progressive updates the entire screen every 1/30th or 1/60th of a second
<hugolp> tazgodx:  You dont want i, I prefer 720p than 1080i
<hugolp> interlaced is shit
<rhpot1991> unless I went through some loops and made it eat cpu to play junk
<solarbaby> MitoTranin: My problem is that I need my USB Uirt to transmite the same codes my Dish Remote uses directly to the Dish Reciever, so my channels can be changed by MythTV.. I am in no way interested in controlling MythTV by Remote Control
<Wy|laptop> 1080p is teh sweer.
<hugolp> obviously
<hugolp> XD
<Wy|laptop> solarbaby: look into getting an 'IR blaster'
<tazgodx> so 720p is better than 1080i?
<Wy|laptop> taz: depends.
<hugolp> tazgodx:  its opinable, but in my opinion yes
<Wy|laptop> it's subjective, really.
<solarbaby> I dont believe I need an IR Blaster, what I need is the correct dish network codes for my remote control
<Wy|laptop> depends on the refresh rate of the 720p
<tazgodx> maybe ill just go cheaper and get a 720p
<tazgodx> i can't afford a 1080p right now
<solarbaby> I've sucessfully gained access of my USB UIRT from Myth TV, I just need the right codes now ;)
<Wy|laptop> taz: get something that does 1080p
<rhpot1991> my main concern with a hdhomerun is that comcast f*ck's customers constantly
<Wy|laptop> it's cheap enough
<hugolp> tazgodx:  but for the price of a 1080i you can almost get to a 1080p dont you?
<rhpot1991> they have been killing bit torrent traffic for a few months now
<rhpot1991> I'd be afraid of spending the money and having it randomly not work a few months later
<tazgodx> ill have to look at prices again
<Wy|laptop> http://www.costco.com/Common/Category.aspx?whse=BC&Ne=4000000&eCat=BC|79|2341|3316&N=4025595&pos=1&Nr=P_CatalogName:BC&cat=74672&Ns=P_Price|1||P_SignDesc1&lang=en-US&ec=BC-EC10605-Cat2341&topnav=
<Wy|laptop> 1.2k for a 42" 1080p lcd
<tazgodx> im hoping for like half that, for a 32"
<tazgodx> lol
<Wy|laptop> taz: my wife just got a 24" samsung WUXGA lcd for her desk.
<Wy|laptop> for $550
<Wy|laptop> well, if you're just lookinga t 32", 720p is what you want
<Wy|laptop> because you won't notice the added resolution anyways
<Wy|laptop> hell, you might as well stick to 480p :P
<Wy|laptop>  /snob
<hugolp> 1200$ for a 1080p is tempting specially now that the dollar is so cheap
<Wy|laptop> yup
<Wy|laptop> granted, I pasted to you costco (very cheap membership store) prices
<Wy|laptop> where are you at, .ca?
<hugolp> yes
<hugolp> Im at Barcelona
<hugolp> .ca its Catalonia
<Wy|laptop> ah :P
<Wy|laptop> europe, then
<Wy|laptop> .ca is canada, actually :P
<hugolp> yep
<hugolp> I know I read .cat
<hugolp> soon everything will be 1080p, they are chargin 1000$ for a 720p and 1200$ for a 1080p both 42"
<tazgodx> now to look for a good priced 32"
<Wy|laptop> the 200 extra is worth it
<hugolp> Wy|laptop:  yes, thats why I said soon everything will be 1080p, the difference its not big
<tazgodx> http://home.businesswire.com/portal/site/home/index.jsp?epi_menuItemID=887566059a3aedb6efaaa9e27a808a0c&ndmViewId=news_view&ndmConfigId=1000010&newsId=20071008005952&newsLang=en
<tazgodx> 32" for 650 coming soon?
<tazgodx> don't see resolutions tho
<tazgodx> well its 1080i, but does 720p....think ill be buying that soon
<tazgodx> wow, i can't find it for sale ANYWHERE
<hugolp> hi, anyone in gutsy?
<hugolp> Im having trouble conecting to the network with this morning updates
<hugolp> well, more like I cant connect to the net
<solarbaby> Anyone using a Dish Network Echostar 5.3 IR with Lirc?
<rhpot1991> yo
<reclusivemonkey> hello everyone
<DaveMorris> reclusivemonkey Hi DaveMorris; I just downloaded the rc ISO. I'm getting the dreaded L 99 99 99 99! I checked the MD5SUM and I am just trying a fresh burn now
<DaveMorris> the md5sum passed then?
<reclusivemonkey> yeah
<DaveMorris> and the installer got to 99% installed then hung?
<reclusivemonkey> nope, it just does boot the CD
<reclusivemonkey> doesn't*
<DaveMorris> I've had problems before with dodgy cdrom drives/ide cables
<DaveMorris> you able to play with those?  Also try booting with acpi turned off
<reclusivemonkey> Gusty CD boots fine
<DaveMorris> well this is the same as the gutsy cd
<DaveMorris> kernel wise
<reclusivemonkey> I've got a fresh burn now I will see how this one goes...
<Daviey> differnet brand cdr?
<DaveMorris> /off to cook dinner
<Daviey> yum.. what are we having?
<reclusivemonkey> I get the same problem. Boot from ATAPI CD-ROM then L 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99. An exact same brand CD-ROM burned with a Gutsy ISO boots fine
<hugolp> anyone using Gutsy and dvb-t pci card nova t-500 or dvb-t usb dongle aver media volar?
<Daviey> hugolp: I _think_ DaveMorris uses the t-500
<Daviey> I use the Nova-T, single tuner
<hugolp> This morning I updated the gutsy packages. They were 210 MB including new mythtv packages and a new kernel. With the new kernel I get an error everytime I try to compile the v4l-dvb source to get suport for those cards
<hugolp> Im following the guide at mythtv webpage that worked before in Gutsy
<hugolp> brb
<DaveMorris> http://notpopular.com/blogs/josh/2006/02/23/l-99-99-99-99-99-99-99-99-99-99-99-99-99-99-99-99-99-99-99/
<reclusivemonkey> DaveMorris: I've just burned a Xbuntu ISO; it boots fine
<DaveMorris> reclusivemonkey: eveything I read about that problem points to a MBR problem with your disks, rather than when loading from a CD.
<DaveMorris> it's weird
<DaveMorris> coz if it's the rc it should affect me as well
<reclusivemonkey> DaveMorris: Yeah it threw me. I have seen L 99 many times before, but its always been when booting from a HD.
<DaveMorris> looking at your bug, it doesn't seem to even uncompress the kernel etc
<Daviey> is the i386 or amd64?
<reclusivemonkey> No that's it it just sticks as soon as it tried to boot from the CDROM. As I say, Gutsy is fine; I am installing that now, and then hopefully I can grab the Mythbuntu packages that way
<reclusivemonkey> its the i386
<MitoTranin> solarbaby: did you see my messages from last night about your remote?
<reclusivemonkey> GAH! Its not the CD giving the L 99 99 99 error
<solarbaby> MitoTranin: Heya
<MitoTranin> hey
<MitoTranin> I have a meeting in 10 minutes...
<solarbaby> MitoTranin: Yeah.. I get your point entirely
<MitoTranin> cool...
<solarbaby> MitoTranin: no worries..  I spent all night trying to figure this out, and I still can't figure this out
<solarbaby> MitoTranin: I even talked through email with the guy at USBUIRT and he thinks that Lirc is lacking
<MitoTranin> so have you tried anything along those lines?
<solarbaby> MitoTranin: all I wish to do is transmit from MythTV to my Dish, thats all
<MitoTranin> have you tried asking around in #lirc or whatever their channel is?
<solarbaby> MitoTranin: USBUIRT Transmits perfectly from a Windows computer to the same satalite dish
<solarbaby> MitoTranin: I'll do that
<solarbaby> MitoTranin: at least I know the hardware is fully capable
<MitoTranin> yes, and this is always a good thing to know :)
<MitoTranin> now it's just that the software needs to be told what to do :0
<MitoTranin> :)
<solarbaby> MitoTranin: Im having difficulties getting IRW to respond with any codes from any remote..
<solarbaby> MitoTranin: I figured if I could get IRW to work, then I could figure out what these codes are
<MitoTranin> well, see, that was part of my point
<MitoTranin> get it working with *any* remote, just so that you know lirc is working properly
<solarbaby> MitoTranin: done that
<MitoTranin> once lirc is working properly, THEN deal with getting it to transmit
<solarbaby> MitoTranin: it controls my xbox perfect from lirc
<MitoTranin> but don't ever try to get it to receive from the dish remote, because that's not needed
<solarbaby> MitoTranin: right
<MitoTranin> I didn't know you had it setup to transmit to your xbox
<solarbaby> MitoTranin: I just dont understand why any of the premade dish scripts wont work, but the premade xbox one is absolutely wonderful
<solarbaby> MitoTranin: the xbox was just a test
<MitoTranin> dunno
<MitoTranin> -> #lirc   :)
<solarbaby> MitoTranin: yeah its crazy my friend
<solarbaby> MitoTranin: if only lirc would make things easier
<MitoTranin> I would say get it working to the xbox
<MitoTranin> and then don't mess with the hardware configs anymore
<solarbaby> MitoTranin: all i have to do is copy a script over and it works on the xbox as is
<MitoTranin> at that point you know it works... so deal with the transmit codes and frequencies etc
<solarbaby> MitoTranin: i shouldn't say script.. all I have to do is copy over lircd.conf and reset lirc and it works on the xbox
* MitoTranin would also like to take this time to mention that he has never delt with setting up an IR transmitter via lirc, so he is purely talking from theories...
<solarbaby> MitoTranin: hehe.. yeah i understand
<MitoTranin> ok, but I gotta run
<solarbaby> MitoTranin: I really could use someone whos been there right about now
<MitoTranin> gotta get to a meeting
<solarbaby> MitoTranin: seeya later
<MitoTranin> later
<MitoTranin> look for the lirc channel and ask around there
<reclusivemonkey> ubotu
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mythtv.log
(pdragon_/#ubuntu-mythtv) are you running as a different user than you were before?
(reclusivemonkey/#ubuntu-mythtv) pdragon: nope, same user all through the setup
(pdragon/#ubuntu-mythtv) hmm... there went my one try at troubleshooting :)
<reclusivemonkey> DaveMorris: the L 99 error was a red herring; the Mythbuntu CD-ROM still didn't start but the L 99 error was nothing to do with it
<reclusivemonkey> have we got anyone else here trying out mythbuntu?
<DaveMorris> what was the cause?
<DaveMorris> can you close you bug report if thats the case, and if it still doesn't boot because of a nother problem open a new ticket
<reclusivemonkey> DaveMorris: I had swapped some of the internals of my myth box as part of my upgrade and it was trying to boot from the archive HD when the CD-ROM failed. I will remove the L 99 from the bug as the rest is still the same.
<pdragon> reclusivemonkey: i've been running it since alpha 4
<reclusivemonkey> pdragon: How is it working for you?
<pdragon> working great
<reclusivemonkey> excellent =]  what do you think of the Mythbuntu Control Centre?
<Daviey> reclusivemonkey: I've been using it since pre Alpha 1 :D
<pdragon> only 2 bugs not fixed yet that i've run into. nothing show stopping
<pdragon> they're both reported
<Daviey> pdragon: which ones?
<reclusivemonkey> its great, but I thought it might be slightly more intuitive run as a wizard step by step
<pdragon> needing to boot in safe graphics mode to install & the error message when you eject an optical disk
<reclusivemonkey> Daviey: pdragon where are you both from?
<Daviey> reclusivemonkey: next release will do more for you... remember this is the first offical release coming up...  It does more than i expected it tod it to
<pdragon> i'm in the US
<Daviey> "it do do" .. damn keyboard lag
<Daviey> uk
<reclusivemonkey> Daviey: Yes of course I think I was expecting a bit too much. I have done it so many times by hand before I can do it pretty quick. I am still wading through it now :-S
<reclusivemonkey> pdragon: ah, you have a lot more channels than me then ;-)
<Daviey> reclusivemonkey: ah, your a regular pro then :D
<reclusivemonkey> Daviey: lol well not quite, but I have fought my way through a fair few problems =] 
<reclusivemonkey> I started with it on Slackware; just compiling everything took about a week first time!
* Daviey is ex-slack'
<reclusivemonkey> I'm just glad I have kept all my notes over the years!
<Daviey> If you have suggestions for 8.04, make them known - we'll be planning soon
<reclusivemonkey> Daviey: where would the best place be for that?
<rhpot1991> hmmm: anyone ever seen anything like this in dmesg?
<rhpot1991> [ 5846.399748]  ivtv0: All encoder MPEG stream buffers are full. Dropping data.
<rhpot1991> [ 5846.399757]  ivtv0: Cause: the application is not reading fast enough.
<Daviey> reclusivemonkey: either the mailing list or launchpad.. marked as "Wishlist"
<Daviey> rhpot1991: nope, never seen that
<Daviey> sorry
<reclusivemonkey> Ok Daviey thanks I will make a note. Although I have a 16 month old son so I don't get anywhere near as much time as I used to for technical matters!
<rhpot1991> also this in the mythbackend log:MPEGRec(/dev/video0) Error: select timeout - ivtv driver has stopped responding
<rhpot1991> does that till the box crashes apparently
<Daviey> rhpot1991: what card is this?
<rhpot1991> pvr350
<rhpot1991> within the past 2 weeks I have noticed the box randomly freezing
<Daviey> rhpot1991: Hmm.. that is odd.. the 350 is pretty popular
<rhpot1991> let me check my otherbox with the 150 and see if there is anything in there
<Daviey> rhpot1991: maybe worth checking the IRQ sharing?
<rhpot1991> how would I go about that?
<rhpot1991> nope, 150 doesn't seem to be doing it
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mythtv.log
(rhpot1991/#ubuntu-mythtv) its strange though, this is a new problem
(rhpot1991/#ubuntu-mythtv) nothing hardware wise has changed
<rhpot1991> think it could possibly be files not being recorded fast enough to transfer to the hard drive?
<Daviey> could well be!
<Daviey> mind you.. i store DVB over NFS
<Daviey> how much RAM does this box have?
<rhpot1991> I'm gonna bump the % of drive to be left free and see if that helps
<rhpot1991> if I can find it in mythweb
<Daviey> erm, think that is in mythfrontend options
<rhpot1991> might have to wait till I get home
<rhpot1991> I see: HDRingbufferSize
<rhpot1991> but I don't want to change it and junk stuff up
<reclusivemonkey> gah I completely forgot what a mess the nvidia config settings made of xorg.conf :-S
<reclusivemonkey> I'm almost there... anyone got any tips on how to get LIRC working?
<therethinker> $mcc
<therethinker> $mcc
<rhpot1991> whats up with the screen saver kicking on in gutsy?
<tgm4883_laptop> is this a fresh rc install?
<tgm4883_laptop> rhpot1991, ^^
<rhpot1991> nope
<rhpot1991> upgraded from feisty
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> how long ago did you upgrade?
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, ping ^^^^^
<rhpot1991> last night
<rhpot1991> I'll check for updates when my wife is done watching her soap opera
<tgm4883_laptop> well i just want to check with superm1 to see if this is still a problem
<tgm4883_laptop> is it a slow fade?  Or instant?
<tazgodx> i had that problem with knoppmyth, a slowfade into screensaaver. main reason i left knoppmyth so fast. :)
<rhpot1991> slow fade into black
<tazgodx> tgm4883_laptop: do you know if its possible to use knoppmyth's '.sh' scripts to install certain things on mythbuntu?
<tgm4883_laptop> doubt it
<tgm4883_laptop> what are you trying to install?
<tazgodx> im gonna install my serial irblaster today, and they had a sh script for my serial irblaster and my box already
<tazgodx> guess ill do it the hard LOOOOONNNNNNG way
<tgm4883_laptop> well open the script up and see whats inside
<Daviey> tazgodx: can you pastebin the script so i can look at it?
<superm1> tazgodx, setting up a blaster shouldn't be difficult unless you *also* have a remote setup
<superm1> rhpot1991, in ubuntu-mythtv-frontend, ubuntu, or mythbuntu?
<tazgodx> just a blaster, im gonna look for the script in one second and ill let you see it
<tazgodx> i know its on the disk, i jsut have to find it :)
<superm1> tazgodx, i really think you are much better off doing it by hand
<superm1> we do things significantly differently
<superm1> i can tell you that already
<superm1> you need the lircd.conf that represents your cable box added to /etc/lirc/lircd.conf
<superm1> sudo dpkg-reconfigure lirc
<superm1> and choose the serial option
<superm1> and then test a blast like this
<superm1> irsend -d /dev/lircd SEND_ONCE REMOTE BUTTON
<superm1> where REMOTE is your REMOTE added to lircd.conf
<superm1> BUTTON is the button you're trying to send
<rhpot1991> ubuntu-mythtv-frontend
<superm1> rhpot1991, hm interesting.
<superm1> rhpot1991, well two options i see
<superm1> either turn off the screensaver
<superm1> via gnome-screensaver-preferences
<superm1> or try to add a delay after it's launched
<superm1> in /usr/share/mythtv/startmythtv.sh
<rhpot1991> let me go ahead and make sure its up to date and still doing it
<rhpot1991> got another question for you while you are here
<rhpot1991> [ 5846.399748]  ivtv0: All encoder MPEG stream buffers are full. Dropping data.
<rhpot1991> [ 5846.399757]  ivtv0: Cause: the application is not reading fast enough.
<rhpot1991> in my dmesg
<tazgodx> yeah ill probably do it that way, i would need to reboot into my knoppmyth cd to get the script. but they do have my box, so maybe ill use thier lircd.conf file tho.
<rhpot1991> and a bunch of these in my mythbackend.log till the box crashes:
<rhpot1991> 2007-10-15 19:39:16.811 MPEGRec(/dev/video0) Error: select timeout - ivtv driver has stopped responding
<rhpot1991>  /dev/video0 is a pvr350
<rhpot1991> could it be a problem where there isn't enough hard drive space cleared up in time for the video? or have you ever seen anything like that?
<tgm4883> superm1, do you still think that the gnome-screensaver is going to come up on new installs?
<superm1> tgm4883, it doesnt happen in mythbuntu installs afaik
<superm1> its just affecting ubuntu-mythtv-frontend ones
<superm1> it seems
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> as long as it doesn't effect mythbuntu installs im ok
<superm1> rhpot1991, i've seen that happen before too, but never to a crash.  can't help you too much with it though sorry
<tgm4883> we can add something to the wiki about it
<superm1> tgm4883, well never really identified the surefire solution for it though i think
<rhpot1991> alright, I'm gonna try increasing the HD free space percentage, if that doesn't help I'll hit the mailing list
<foxbuntu> troy_s, evening
<troy_s> foxbuntu: greets -- how you doing?
<foxbuntu> troy_s, alright, yourself?
<troy_s> foxbuntu: Good thanks... we should perhaps start discussing the default design?
<foxbuntu> troy_s, indeed
<troy_s> foxbuntu: Being all of the options and sub pages that will be available in the default design
<troy_s> foxbuntu: so that I can wrap my head around all of the bits...
<troy_s> foxbuntu: Perhaps a wiki with a SVG flowchart?
<troy_s> foxbuntu: erm wiki page.
<foxbuntu> troy_s, we could do that
<foxbuntu> and kind of fill in the blanks
<troy_s> foxbuntu: I think it would help to - exactly.
<troy_s> foxbuntu: We can put checkmarks in for the various bits and I can use pencil sketches for 'temp art' areas.
<foxbuntu> you want to create one...or see an existing one?
<foxbuntu> troy_s, ok
<troy_s> foxbuntu: I am unfortunately entirely unfamiliar with Myth -- learning -- but still unfamiliar.
<troy_s> foxbuntu: The main thing is the default design -- as it is fully cusomizable
<foxbuntu> troy_s, no big deal...I can fill all that in
<troy_s> foxbuntu: So some of those decisions are going to need to be made regarding the default installation audience.
<troy_s> foxbuntu: Once you have the full 'plan', I think I can start generating the content relatively quickly.
<foxbuntu> troy_s, agreed
<troy_s> foxbuntu: Sooooo - Inkscape has that 'link' tool to design flowcharts... probably a good starting point.
<troy_s> foxbuntu: Are you up to a precursory map?
<foxbuntu> sure
<troy_s> foxbuntu: It can be completely rough and I can polish it up
<troy_s> foxbuntu: As a starting point, I would say we need the basic pages with flow links to the sub pages
<troy_s> foxbuntu: fully mapped out.
<foxbuntu> troy_s, I will put together a good flow chart for that
<foxbuntu> actually...how about Visio?
<troy_s> foxbuntu: That would be IMMENSELY helpful.
<troy_s> foxbuntu: Never used it... what / where?
<troy_s> foxbuntu: Whatever works easily for you -- I can generate a visual svg from there.
<foxbuntu> ok
<troy_s> foxbuntu: The main thing is to see how we are going to alter the default installation to make it very 'turnkey' and easy for a new and inexperienced user.
<foxbuntu> I can actually send you a jpeg of the list
<troy_s> foxbuntu: Mythbuntu could be a key player in getting Ubuntu exposed to people who might not be using it as a desktop.
<troy_s> foxbuntu: To start though, we need that flow chart with a full subpage flow outline.
<foxbuntu> troy_s, I would sure hope to be invovled in something like that :)
<foxbuntu> troy_s, I would highly reccomend to download a tarball of one of the existing mythtv themes so you get an idea of the artwork inside
<troy_s> foxbuntu: That's exactly the point.  Map out a flowchart as you think.
<foxbuntu> troy_s, I will get started on that asap...(however tonight is consumed with attempt #2 at fixing my old pickup
<foxbuntu> troy_s, the internals of MythTV actually has two seperate theme peices we will have to deal with
<foxbuntu> troy_s, the Main Theme...and an OSD Theme
<rhpot1991> anyone have any idea how I would figure out which gdm.conf gnome is using?
<tazgodx> ok, hypothetically speaking, if i were someone looking for a pre-made lircd.conf file for my certain STB, where would i be looking for it? :)
<troy_s> foxbuntu: OSD?
<troy_s> foxbuntu: On Screen Diagnostics?
<foxbuntu> troy_s, On Screen Display
<troy_s> lol
<foxbuntu> troy_s, close :)
<troy_s> foxbuntu: Ok... so two chunks
<foxbuntu> yea
<troy_s> foxbuntu: When I run MythTV I take it I am seeing the 'Main Theme'
<foxbuntu> the OSD is a small theme package however
<troy_s> foxbuntu: What does the OSD control?
<foxbuntu> right
<foxbuntu> the OSD is the Guide, and the channel info that shows up in the title bars
<troy_s> foxbuntu: Yes.  This is where it is going to get really sticky for us.
<foxbuntu> tazgodx, a lircd.conf for a STB?
<troy_s> foxbuntu: As you can imagine with our design, we are looking at trying to get (obviously) a font that works for htat.
<foxbuntu> troy_s, agreed
<troy_s> foxbuntu: The general 'buttons' and such are going to be a huge problem.
<foxbuntu> troy_s, and the DPI based rendering of fonts can make that tricky
<troy_s> foxbuntu: As the big buttons most certainly should be in that sort of pre-visual style or something akin to that
<troy_s> foxbuntu: Absolutely.
<troy_s> foxbuntu: Further still, the availability of free fonts that meet our design is well... non-existent
<troy_s> foxbuntu: Some are 'free' but not Free.
<foxbuntu> tazgodx, I assume you are looking for a way to change the channels on your STB?
<tazgodx> yeah
<troy_s> foxbuntu: So perhaps a little legwork and some email could help to resolve that -- once we come to some agreement on a final verdict.
<troy_s> foxbuntu: I believe we could make headway with brody
<foxbuntu> tazgodx, then you are looking for the channel binary and a serial cable, or an ir blaster
<tazgodx> i have an irblaster
<tazgodx> but superm1 said "<superm1> you need the lircd.conf that represents your cable box added to /etc/lirc/lircd.conf"
<foxbuntu> tazgodx, ah right...
<foxbuntu> what you need to do is generate that yourself..or google for your STB model
<troy_s> foxbuntu: It will turn into a show stopper for us at some point however, if we are met with failure.
<tazgodx> i was hoping to steer away from making it myself, cause im hella lazy today, and don't ahve much time
<foxbuntu> tazgodx, sorry
<foxbuntu> troy_s, I hope we can work around that
<troy_s> foxbuntu: As it would probably require rendering to PNG (and all of the nasty locale problems from that -- heck -- I don't even know if we will be in locale problem with the character set as it is)
<troy_s> foxbuntu: Well that's just it... from my vantage this is a monumental bit of thinking ahead.
<foxbuntu> troy_s, agreed
<troy_s> foxbuntu: My worst fear is that we can't negotiate something and we end up using the fonts currently in place -- which as you can already probably see would be underwhelming and half - as*ed.
<foxbuntu> troy_s, I think in the mean time while the planning starts on this next phase...we should work out some fine tuning in the GTK and Xfce arena
<foxbuntu> troy_s, we will make it work :)
<foxbuntu> troy_s, however...the good news is...in the .21 (next) release of MythTV the DPI based rendering is gone
<troy_s> foxbuntu: Phew.
<troy_s> foxbuntu: Soooooooooooo baby steps -- that flow chart.
<foxbuntu> troy_s, yup
<troy_s> foxbuntu: I presume that XFCE has its own theming format?
<foxbuntu> troy_s, yeah
<troy_s> foxbuntu: and then it would require some matching set for the gtkrc
<foxbuntu> its pretty easy though
<troy_s> (as I assume there is gtk in mythbuntu)
<foxbuntu> troy_s, yes
<troy_s> (although if there is, there isn't much need to use xfce really)
<troy_s> foxbuntu: Okie.  I didn't really much give any thought to window interfaces... could be a bit of experimentation there.
<foxbuntu> troy_s, we are using xfce to have a desktop for easy use of things like the managment interface (Mythbuntu Control Centre
<troy_s> okie.
<foxbuntu> troy_s, and icons if you can do that too :)
<troy_s> foxbuntu: I guess we need to start brainstorming what it might look like using reference photos or something.
<troy_s> foxbuntu: The icons are already more or less having a starting vector -- that was a byproduct of thinking ahead to the mythtv interface
<foxbuntu> troy_s, yup going to have to roll back to step 1 like we did to get the logo, overall look and such
<foxbuntu> at least we have those for a jumping point
<troy_s> foxbuntu: It would make sense that if you say boil down the interface page to 5 or whatever options, that each offer an era-like fun glyph/icon next to the buttons.
<troy_s> foxbuntu: Yes, and easier as we have some idea of a tonal range etc.
<foxbuntu> troy_s, ok...sounds great
<foxbuntu> troy_s, can you email the HTML values for the pallete on the wallpaper?
<foxbuntu> troy_s, well...that won't do much good right now however
<foxbuntu> troy_s,  I will start the wheels turning on ideas for all the work ahead
<troy_s> foxbuntu: Yes.  I am still browsing some of my library colour books to see how to round it out -- in particular I want to twiddle the 'extremely lighter' base of the usplash for example so that it pulls more into greeny a tad -- we need to really avoid that nasty 'everything is blue' and make it distinctly that tealy.
<troy_s> foxbuntu: Great.
<troy_s> foxbuntu: So if you can bang out a flowchart as you would like to see the default design installation, I can start fleshing out the bones.
<foxbuntu> troy_s, great!
<foxbuntu> troy_s, I gtg...but I will catch up with you more later
<troy_s> foxbuntu: Aight... as always, feel free to hit with email.
<foxbuntu> troy_s, same...later
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-10-17
<frank__> drunken-wallaby: there was no recording scheduled at the channel it switched to?
<drunken-wallaby> frank__ no, i extra checked this. there are no recordings scheduled at all....
<DaveMorris> DiggThis: what do you mean by reverse dvd sybmbolic links?
<DaveMorris> bug #45518
<tgm4883> DaveMorris, seems like it's missing a number
<DaveMorris> yeah, it looks short
<DaveMorris> drunken-wallaby: does it give you a grey screen with a 30 second count down?
<frank__> DaveMorris: DiggThis, you mean point /dev/dvd somewhere else?
<drunken-wallaby> DaveMorris no, it just switches channel (or probably tuner, i'm not sure) just as if i were changing channels manually
<directhex|work> it's not mythbuntu related at all, but i wanted to rely on ubotu to make life easier :( https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/45518
<tgm4883> !45518
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 45518 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DaveMorris> !bug #1
<directhex|work> ubotu, you suck
<tgm4883> interesting, so ubotu isn't looking for bugs anymore
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you suck - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DaveMorris> bug #1
<DaveMorris> #1
<tgm4883> #45518
<tgm4883> bug 45518
<tgm4883> bug 137167
<tgm4883> hmm
<DaveMorris> drunken-wallaby: I'm not sure then, I've never seen that before, your not pressing anything on the laptop either?
<tgm4883> drunken-wallaby, you've checked the frontend logs and the backend logs?
<drunken-wallaby> DaveMorris. no, i've a dedicated mythbox. remotecontrol and keyboard of the mythbox are at least 5 metres away from me.... and i've no clue how to debug this....
<tgm4883> does it always happen?
<drunken-wallaby> tgm4883 i did check both log-files but i didn't find anything that caught my eyes...
<DaveMorris> can you paste bin the frontend/backend logs
<DaveMorris> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tgm4883> bug 137167
<drunken-wallaby> tgm4883 hard to say, 3 times over the last 3 hours or so, but not regulary.
<drunken-wallaby> ok, i'll post the logs....
<DiggThis> sorry yes point dvd somewhere else cause in mythtv the dvd drives seem to be reversed
<DiggThis> how do i restore natural order?
<drunken-wallaby> frontend log: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40944/
<drunken-wallaby> backend log: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40945/
<DaveMorris> drunken-wallaby: when did it happen ~ in your time zone?
<DaveMorris> solarbaby: superm1 has finshed the lirc for gutsy now, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_Lirc_Gutsy it might be helpful for you
<superm1_> yeah it doesn't reflect anything on usb-uirt that solarbaby has discovered, that stuff will be merged in after he gets it in the forums
<DaveMorris> oh ok
<solarbaby> Im still working on my post
<solarbaby> it'll be done very soon
* superm1_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-mythtv to: "Welcome to #ubuntu-mythtv :: Mythbuntu 7.10 Release Candidate Released :: See our website at http://www.mythbuntu.org  :: Paste logs @ http://pastebin.ubuntu.com ::  See http://www.mythbuntu.org/support for support information"
<solarbaby> superm1_: should i leave out the howto on using a free scraper for tvlistings.zap2it.com?
<solarbaby> superm1_: Im cheap..  I didn't wanna pay until I know for sure I want to use Myth.. hehe
<superm1_> solarbaby, i haven't heard of such things.  what is the take of posting it on the regular mythtv-users mailing list?
<solarbaby> want to see it?
<superm1_> i dont want to immediately shoot down the idea of it, but would probably prefer to use their preference on postings
<superm1_> also though, i don't want to jeapordize us being on bad terms with schedules direct
<superm1_> sure put it in a pastebin for now
<solarbaby> If I post this, my directions are so easy to get free listings people will most likely never pay
<superm1_> yeah i would say don't then
<solarbaby> Ok good point I will keep this howto to myself when it comes to EPG
<superm1_> if anything put it on your own personal blog
<superm1_> but i'd prefer to keep it out of the forums in that case
<solarbaby> I dont have a personal blog but ya..  I use this for myself
<solarbaby> I agree with you
<solarbaby> want it?
<superm1_> i'll look at it, i'm curious to see what's involved
<superm1_> but i'm going to keep paying for SD either way myself :)
<solarbaby> Im just poor
 * DaveMorris uses the EIT
<solarbaby> where do I find our help forums?
<solarbaby> I've got some posting to do
<DaveMorris> $forums
<mythbot> Although I didn't know, ubotu says: The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<solarbaby> Thanks Dave
<DaveMorris> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=301
<DaveMorris> $url
<mythbot> http://zbanks.mine.nu/myth
<DaveMorris> $owner
<mythbot> Although I didn't know, ubotu says: This bot is owned & operated by Seveas. For questions/requests/comments, join #ubuntu-bots
<solarbaby> I thought our help forums would be UbuntuMyth or something like that
<DaveMorris> therethinker: is this bot yours?
<Dr_willis> Darn it - The cable company i think rearranged the channels
<Dr_willis> Now i got Lifetime recording when it should be recording Cartoonnetwork. :(
<therethinker> DaveMorris: mythbuntu is mine
<therethinker> *mythbot
<DaveMorris> ok, I can't access the site to set new defintions
<mobian> ls
<mobian> hey all, trying to figure out why the screensaver comes on while watching videos. Is there some way to stop that ?
<mobian> I disabled it completely in xfce4's settings, but that's not the ideal solution... anyone else seen this behavior ?
<solarbaby> Nope
<solarbaby> but my install is as default as they come
<solarbaby> I haven't ever seen the screensaver go on while watching a movie
<solarbaby> so thats just weird
<mobian> does the screensaver come on when expected (e.g. not watching tv) ?
<solarbaby> yeah
<mobian> ok, I did tweak a few things in how it logs in when first booting up, so maybe I broke something there :).  I'll try it out with a default setup
<solarbaby> and thats why my setup is as default as possibel
<mobian> :-)
<solarbaby> I just got done writing up some docs from this perspective
<solarbaby> now that all the note taking is done, I too will start screwing around
<mobian> alright, going to put it back to the default and see if problems go away.  thanks.
<solarbaby> wish I had more to say about that
<solarbaby> good luck
<therethinker> Hmm... dyndns kicked me for some reason -- I can't login, and theres no record of me...
<solarbaby> I use no-ip.com
<therethinker> I don't like them... Dyndns is really great
<therethinker> I've used them for 2 years... haven't had a problem till now
<solarbaby> I used no-ip.com because I had a readily available script for my nslue2 for redirection and updates
<therethinker> I dont think no-ip.com forwards all ports and allows wildcards
<solarbaby> Im not really sure..  I know they will do email servers and stuff
<therethinker> Dyndns has a script to... Plus I don't need it for dynamic dns
<solarbaby> all I need from them is port 22
<therethinker> I just... am cheap :P
<solarbaby> and they do that
<solarbaby> im cheap too
<therethinker> Well, what I mean is, I'm using the free domains rather than buying a domain
<DaveMorris> I use no-ip.com without a problem
<therethinker> They're tons better than 1&1 -- I registered a domain from them and I couldn't use it...
<therethinker> I remembered I tried no-ip.com, and I had a trouble with it...
<DaveMorris> mobian: watching videos using an external player?
<therethinker> I forget what it was...
<solarbaby> I dont demand much from it.. its there when I need it
<therethinker> Yeah, DynDNS is great, again I've used it for 2 years without any problem.
<mobian> no, actually watching recordings (or videos or DVD) using internal player
<mobian> I'm trying to create a new user and have it autologin with that user on the off chance I mucked with one too many settings
<DaveMorris> Bug #147905
<DaveMorris> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythtv/+bug/147905
<DaveMorris> ubuto is broke
<solarbaby> Squish the Bug Dead
<DaveMorris> mobian: that was for you
<solarbaby> He must have found your bug
<mobian> ah, i'll take a look at that right now, thanks DaveMorris
<therethinker> Wow, Dyndns got back to me in... under 10 minutes
<DaveMorris> and the problem?
<therethinker> Inactivity...
<DaveMorris> easy to get sorted?
<therethinker> Yeah :P
<mobian> but wait, that bug DaveMorris mentioned looks like it says Xscreensaver doesn't work with mythfrontend. Doesn't mythbuntu use gnome-screensaver as well ?
<mobian> so no one else has any screensaver issues I take it ?
<MythbuntuGuest38> is there a gutsy weekly build for mythtv yet?
<DaveMorris> mobian: Do you know which one is been launched?  As the default for xfce is Xscreensaver
<DaveMorris> and mythbuntu uses xfce
<DaveMorris> $wiki
<DaveMorris> $bugs
<mobian> DaveMorris, I had assumed it was gnome-screensaver because under the "Screensaver Settings" it looked exactly like gnome-screensaver and not xscreensaver, but let me double check
<mobian> yeah, did a "ps aux | grep screensaver" and gnome-screensaver is running
<superm1> mobian, are you doing mythbuntu, or Ubuntu+mythtv?
<mobian> mythbuntu
<superm1> did you install from beta, rc or which?
<mobian> i originally installed from beta, but have done upgrades through the update manager
<mobian> Should I do a dist-upgrade or something ?
<superm1> and these come up during mplayer i'm guessing
<mobian> screensaver comes on when watching any recordings, videos, or dvd. I am using the internal player in mythfrontend, not vlc or mplayer
<superm1> well that shouldn't be occurring.
<superm1> can you check /var/log/mythtv/mythfrontend.log?
<superm1> and make sure there is a line about gnome screensaver turning on
<mobian> hrm, that's odd. I don't have a /var/log/mythtv directory. I do remember seeing an error about that when mythfrontend started
<mobian> let me create one, and restart mythfrontend and see what it says
<superm1> umm.
<superm1> you can't have a functional box without one
<superm1> unless you deleted it yourself
<superm1> it is there by default
<mobian> no, i did not delete
<mobian> i have two separate frontend-only boxes
<mobian> let me see if the other one has that directory
<superm1> oh i see.
<mobian> yeah, neither frontend only box have that directory.
<mobian> they probably should though right ?
<superm1> well that appears to be an oversight in our packaging
<superm1> ah yes.
<superm1> its made by mythbackend's package
<mobian> ah, ok
<superm1> didn't consider that it might be needed for frontend to log there too
<superm1> look in /tmp
<superm1> it falls back to that
<mobian> ah, yeah, I see the log there
<mobian> interesting, nothing in the logs about gnome-screensaver or screensaver at all
<mobian> i was under impression that it was xfce that was starting it up
<superm1> it is
<superm1> xfce does start it up
<mobian> oh, but myth should log that event or detect it ?
<superm1> here is what you should see
<superm1> um er hold on a sec.
<superm1> well i thought it was supposed to say something about it, but i'm not seeing it in my frontend log either
<DaveMorris> let m check mine
 * DaveMorris is running edgy with no logs
<superm1> well mine used to put it out in the log, that's odd that it doesn't anymore
<superm1> ohhh
<superm1> that's why
<superm1> it shows up in ~/.xsession-errors
<superm1> 2007-10-17 15:52:35.337 Gnome-Screensaver support enabled
<superm1> is what you will see
<mobian> Yes, I do see that there
<mobian> Logging to /tmp/mythwelcome.5196.log instead
<mobian> 2007-10-17 15:42:02.075 Using runtime prefix = /usr
<mobian> 2007-10-17 15:42:02.123 Gnome-Screensaver support enabled
<mobian> 2007-10-17 15:42:02.124 DPMS is active.
<superm1> you are using mythwelcome?
<mobian> no, not sure why it says that.....
<mobian> In fact in /var/log I have a "mythfrontend.5196.log"
<superm1> that could be laga's fault with a typo in logging to that file
<superm1> but in any which case
<superm1> gnome screensaver support is enabled
<mobian> ok, so I'm using Gnome-Screensaver, so it *should* work
<superm1> mobian, can you file a bug about the logging against the mythtv package in ubuntu?
<superm1> that way we remember to address that in hardy
<superm1> just list where you have all of your logs showing up
<superm1> and such
<MythbuntuGuest58> hi. i was wondering if any of you could make a recommendation as to what TV tuner to buy for a fresh (and first-time) deployment of mythbuntu
<superm1> $spec
<superm1> $specs
<superm1> oh no mythbot.
<superm1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=570204
<mobian> superm1, certainly, I'll file a bug about it
<superm1> thanks mobian
<superm1> as for your screensaver issue, i'm not sure, you're the only one that has encountered it
<superm1> for now, i'd say just turn up the screensaver to like 90 min
<mobian> perhaps because i'm using frontend only ? Or are others doing that too ?
<superm1> until you can sort it out
<superm1> well i use frontend only
<superm1> and mine works as expected
<mobian> hrm, ok.  Any point in doing a fresh install (not like it's gentoo afterall, it'll install reasonably quickly) ?
<superm1> it's gotta be some little idiosyncrasy
<superm1> mobian, sure: but let me point you at a newer iso then
<superm1> that has more of the apt updates in it
<superm1> http://uk.cdimages.mythbuntu.org/~superm1/mythbuntu-7.10-071016-i386.iso
<mobian> OK, yeah, let me use the latest, that'll be great
<superm1> it's also got our new theme
<superm1> mobian, as seen here: http://www.mythbuntu.org/node/94
<mobian> oh sweet, that looks nice!!
<superm1> yeah the only differences between rc and final are going to be the rest of the ubuntu archive's apt updates, that theme, and a bug fix for xmltv users
<mobian> you don't by chance have an amd64 iso do you ?
<superm1> no sorry, generating one is more of a pain, so we only do them at releases.
<superm1> eg alphaX, beta, rc, final
<mobian> no problem
<mobian> actually, I think I installed using the beta one and not the rc -- but should a normal "apt-get update && apt-get upgrade" keep me up to date with what's in rc ?
<superm1> well it *should*
<mobian> oh well, I'll just download the amd64-rc version and try the live cd
<superm1> that theme that we are using for the final actually won't be in the ubuntu archive
<superm1> so the only way to get it will be a manual install of the deb or off the final cd
<superm1> since we put it in after the archives froze
<mobian> that's cool, I can always manually install it
<superm1> mobian, http://weeklybuilds.mythbuntu.org/mythbuntu/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mythtv-theme-mythbuntu/mythtv-theme-mythbuntu_0.20071015~ppa2_all.deb
<superm1> is the link to it
<solarbaby> superm1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3552425#post3552425
<superm1> solarbaby, looks good, but i might make a recommendation
<superm1> if you put the different code pieces in [CODE] [/CODE] blocks
<superm1> so that it is more readable
<solarbaby> superm1: do you have the ability to edit my post?
<superm1> solarbaby, yeah i do, but i'd prefer you learned how to do it yourself, so in the future you make very readable posts too :)
<solarbaby> superm1: hehehe
<superm1> (you can edit your own posts still)
<solarbaby> superm1: point taken
<solarbaby> superm1: now that everything works, I need to find a new hobby
<superm1> solarbaby, you can help us work on making everything easier if you'd like to join development efforts :)
<solarbaby> superm1: im not that smart, Im just determind
<superm1> don't need to be smart about all this stuff, there are tons of areas we can use help in
<solarbaby> superm1: but Im glad to be a part of this circle..  and I may from time to time pick things that interest me
<superm1> if you are good with artwork or even have ideas for what else we need
<superm1> or documentation, or anything, if you want something to work on, we can give you something :)
<solarbaby> superm1: sounds good to me..  this is the best pvr i've ever seen..  its only missing 1 little thing..  TheTVDB.com to compliment IMDB.com
<solarbaby> If I was much of a scripter I'd try to attack that one
<superm1> what's that?
<solarbaby> superm1: It's kind of like Schedules Direct in the way that it sends you data.. you do not need a scraper to use their database to look up show information and download it
<solarbaby> they are specificly a TV.COM replacement..
<solarbaby> and they are free
 * DaveMorris isn't smart and manages to get some of the credit
<solarbaby> and awesome..  I have 20 Full TV Shows that used their database to give me all the Show Info.. Its great
 * rhpot1991 got the ipodexport script working with ubuntu
<superm1> solarbaby, ah sounds like a very neat project
<solarbaby> Dave your pretty cool
<solarbaby> superm1: it's great..  I use it with my xbox
<solarbaby> superm1: its the only thing MythTV needs according to me
<superm1> solarbaby, well if you want to write a spec, if someone who does development with us wants to take it up
<superm1> they can
<solarbaby> superm1: I'll do that
<rhpot1991> what does everyone do about shows starting/ending a few seconds off?
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, deal with it?
<hugolp> rhpot1991:  set mythtv to record 3 minutes in advance and 10 minutes after every show
<hugolp> rhpot1991:  its in the settings
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, get multiple tuners
<hugolp> and mythtv does it automatically
<DaveMorris> solarbaby: you can write specs at $blueprints
<DaveMorris> $blueprints
<rhpot1991> ya I know, I set certain shows to start and end 1 minute early
<DaveMorris> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/
<DaveMorris> stupid bot
<rhpot1991> but I am getting missing bits when say a show ends and another show starts on the same channel
<solarbaby> DaveMorris: Thanks
<rhpot1991> wasn't sure if there was a more elegant solution
<rhpot1991> or a way to not have a gap in between shows like that
 * superm1 throws a random plate at therethinker for his bot breaking again :)
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, not really, the only option that I know of would be to get a second tuner and set the shows to start earlier and end later
<tgm4883> afaik
<DaveMorris> therethinker: your bot is broken ^^
<tazgodx> anyone actually try out Myth Recording Extender (MRE)?
<tgm4883> tazgodx, looks good, but haven't gotten around to installing it yet
<tgm4883> maybe this weekend
<solarbaby> superm1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3552425#post3552425
<tazgodx> ive been thinking of trying it out. just curious how well it worked
<superm1> much better solarbaby
<superm1> thanks
<solarbaby> superm1: it was my pleasure, and thanks for your help too
<DaveMorris> superm1: you wanna merge that into the lirc version of the doc whilst I sleep?
<tgm4883> tazgodx, for the sports it does, it looks like it works well
<superm1> DaveMorris, we'll see if i get a moment tonight
<superm1> i'll let you know when i do
<rhpot1991> I thought MRE was out of date
<therethinker> GRAHH I HATE YOU MYTHBOT!
<therethinker> $mcc
<therethinker> $whack mythbot
<mythbot> /me whacks mythbot
<therethinker> $slap mythbot
<mythbot> /me slaps mythbot
 * therethinker abc
 * therethinker abc
<tazgodx> hmm, now im curious if it even works anymore :)
<rhpot1991> 2006-09-09 06:47
<rhpot1991> was the last update
<tazgodx> yeah i just saw that
<rhpot1991> actually 1.1.2 Notes (2006-11-05 15:11)
<rhpot1991> pasted the wrong one
<tazgodx> but it says it works with 0.19+
<rhpot1991> unless espn's website hasn't changed since then
<rhpot1991> try it out, let me know if it works
<rhpot1991> I went to install it before and couldn't find any proof that it was worth my time
<tazgodx> haha
<tazgodx> ill attempt it tonight if i have time
<tazgodx> ill add it to my list
<rhpot1991> anyone want to point me in the right direction here, I am looking to remove comercials before I encode for the ipod
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, do you have comm flaggin on?
<rhpot1991> yep
<tgm4883> do you want to fine tune the comm flagging?
<rhpot1991> not really, I just don't want them to show up in the ipod encoded videos
<rhpot1991> I'm not entirely sure the commflaggins is happening correctly on all shows either, but I'll deal with that if its a problem later
<therethinker> BTW: when is ubuntu released? Midnight in what zone?
<DaveMorris> utc
<therethinker> figured
<DaveMorris> not midnight though, as soon as they have the servers ready etc
<DaveMorris> has been around 15:00 utc before
<DaveMorris> but you can upgrade now
<tgm4883> yea
<tgm4883> seems like last time it was around 9-12am PST
<therethinker> I thought they were going for midnight this time -- I remember last year was 3ish
<tgm4883> heh
<tgm4883> "Firstly, we don’t release a new release to the Internet at any specific time, it will be released at some point on the 18th Oct 2007."
<tgm4883> jono^^
<DaveMorris> yeah, you can run your apt-get dist-upgrade now though and it'll work
<tgm4883> yep
<DaveMorris>  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -d to pull them through my apt-cacher methinks
<DaveMorris> need to get 1385MB!
<tgm4883> wow
<DaveMorris> I guess I should push gutsy versions of my ppa packages out now as well
<solarbaby> DaveMorris: not to sound like an idiot, but is there a release tonight?
<therethinker> Yeah...
<solarbaby> DaveMorris: Anything much being included since a week ago?
<DaveMorris> http://www.jonobacon.org/?p=1059
<DaveMorris> not sure, not been following
<DaveMorris> this is a ubuntu release not a mythbuntu one
<solarbaby> DaveMorris: Oh Right on
<solarbaby> DaveMorris: you guys are working on that too I gather
<DaveMorris> yeah, need to wait for installation docs etc to be completed
<DaveMorris> stilla few sections to go
<DaveMorris> work in progress is at http://foss.it.brighton.ac.uk/epoch/mythbuntu/complete-manual.pdf if you wanna proof read it
<solarbaby> DaveMorris: my laptop needs to get rid of windows
<solarbaby> DaveMorris: Thanks
<DaveMorris> any changes can you send me a mail at david.morris@greenacre.no-ip.com
<solarbaby> DaveMorris: certainly
<DaveMorris> thanks
<solarbaby> DaveMorris: I dont know how well I'll ready through it at the moment..  I stayed up all night getting Lirc to work for me
<DaveMorris> doesn't need to be done now
<solarbaby> DaveMorris: and while I was doing that I was also figuring out how to Scrape zap2it.com and automatic the process ;)
<DaveMorris> but when you do do it, download it again incase I've added more to it
<solarbaby> DaveMorris: alright
<superm1> hmum
<superm1> bzr won't take my public key
<superm1> i've got changes to push
<superm1> but its telling me that i'm crazy.
<DaveMorris> regesister a new one :P
<superm1> Permission denied (publickey).
<superm1> bzr: ERROR: exceptions.AssertionError: end of file reading from server.
<superm1> i just de-register and re-registered it to make sure it was working
<DaveMorris> bazzar
<DaveMorris> ;)
<superm1> well i'll try again later
<superm1> i've got a substantial diff
<superm1> that cleans up lirc a little and points stuff around
<superm1> and cleans up hyperlinks
<DaveMorris> sounds good
<DaveMorris> lirc did look messy since I'd not even bothered to tidy it yet
 * DaveMorris still has 1/2 his dishes to wash
<superm1> yeah its still not perfect
<superm1> but its better
<foxbuntu> superm1, I have intresting news
 * DaveMorris waits egaly
 * DaveMorris can't spell tonight
<foxbuntu> DaveMorris, check dev
<DaveMorris> $poke superm1
<mythbot> /me stabs superm1 violently with a rusty spoon
<pdragon> superm1: just noticed after a reboot that the multiple network icons were still there. i deleted the .cache folder and restarted again and they're still there
<superm1> pdragon, you must be saving settings on exit then
<superm1> the best solution is to rm ~/.cache, and then ctrl alt backspace
<superm1> or killall xfce4-session
<superm1> so you remove them from the cache, but then save them right back
<pdragon> ahh ok
<pdragon> superm1: that fixed it. thanks :)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-10-18
<Suggley> Hi - have MythTV up and running and recording well etc. was wondering if any1 had to good tutorials as to how to have a recording transcoded to x264 or xvid after recording has been completed
<therethinker> *waits for ubuntu*
<therethinker> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<MythbuntuGuest77> hello
<MythbuntuGuest77> Can i add espn360 to mythstream?
<MythbuntuGuest77> I want to add espn360 to my mythstrem.. is that posible.
<MythbuntuGuest77> ?
<DiggThis> superm1: are u in?
<foxbuntu> DiggThis, I don't think he is
<DiggThis> thx foxbuntu prob busy for the launch.
<foxbuntu> DiggThis, indeed
<DiggThis> ill give him some time and try later then thx mate
<MythbuntuGuest77> fox can you help me? I want to add espn360 to mythtvsteam. it downloads a plug in is that ok?
<foxbuntu> MythbuntuGuest77, I don't know anything about that
<foxbuntu> sorry
<MythbuntuGuest77> that is ok
<gib> I discovered that Nvidia drivers have their own xvmc driver called rather than the standard xxmc.  That's why it wouldn't work.  After I set xine to use xxmc, my cpu usage for playing DVD's dropped in half!    From peaking at aroud 70% with Xv to 35% with xxmc.
<gib> called xxmc rather than the standard xvmc for non-nvidia cards, I mean.
<MitoTranin> wow... can you document that somewhere, or file a bug report for it?
<MitoTranin> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<MitoTranin> hmm, not there
<MitoTranin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/
<MitoTranin> there
<gib> OK, it's not really a bug, just something you need to know about nvidia using a custom driver for xvmc.
<MitoTranin> right... which is a bug for mythbuntu, because it should handle that for you
<MitoTranin> I agree that it's not technically a bug, but it is something that should be taken care of and fixed...
<gib> Although, it might be considered a bug that myth internal trys to use xvmc for nvidia and I don't think there is a place to change that.
<gib> tries
<MitoTranin> thus why when you tell the MCC to use the restricted nvidia drivers, it would be a good thing for the mcc to change things like that
<gib> Yes, that would be good.  :)
<gib> So I should enter it as a blueprint rather than a bug?
<MitoTranin> I was debating between the two actually
<MitoTranin> technically it's not a bug
<MitoTranin> but it does cause problems that lead to "bugs"
<gib> Well, it's not really a bug, because xine defaults to auto, which doesn't use xvmc either.
<MitoTranin> go for the blueprint
<gib> It doesn't use the wrong one, just not the ideal one.
<MitoTranin> well...
<MitoTranin> yeah
<gib> k
<MitoTranin> it could be considered a bug, because mythbuntu does detect if you have nvidia or ati so that it knows which restricted driver to install
<gib> I was surprised at the dramatic result--it dumped half the load to the gpu.
<MitoTranin> so technically since it's doing that detection, and making changes based on the result of that detection, it's a bug because it doesn't make all the necessary changes due to the detection...
<MitoTranin> but yeah... blueprint wins by a slight margin I think...
<MitoTranin> yeah
<MitoTranin> (and I'm interested since I have an nvidia geforce 4 mx as my onboard card :0
<gib> More than that if you consider xv  is supposed already dumping part of the load to the gpu and the 50% difference is between xv and xxmc
<gib> How's that?  https://blueprints.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+spec/nvivia-xxmc-driver-for-xine
<MitoTranin> works :)
<gib> Do you happen to know of any good color calibration photos.  In KDE there are three boxes that blend in to mostly gray when gamma is adjusted properly, otherwise they stand out to various degrees.  Is there a photo someplace I can use to adjust my monitor that would do something similar?
<gib> Adjust my TV, I should say.
<gib> Which is a lot harder because the res is so much worse than a monitor.
<MitoTranin> google gives: http://reviews.cnet.com/4520-6463_7-5085739-4.html
<gib> Even at 640x480 nvidia-settings doesn't fit on the screen, and the apply changes buttons are off the bottom of hte screen.
<MitoTranin> yeah, but you don't have to run it at that res
<MitoTranin> you can still run anything that's 4x3 and it will resize properly
<gib> Yes, but anything higher is totally unreadable.
<gib> fuzzzzzzzzzy
<gib> I literally can't read text.
<gib> I can on mythTV because of the way it adjusts it.
<gib> But not outside on the xfce desktop running nvidia-settings and other utils
<MitoTranin> it depends on how well it converts it...
<gib> My TV's grid mask is really course.  It can do higher res, but it's can physically resolve them.
<gib> can't
<gib> coarse
<gib> It's a lot easier to make all my changes via ssh or nx, but color adjustment is one thing that actually needs to be done at the monitor itself.
<gib> But all programs seem to assume a 1024x768 screen or larger now.
<MitoTranin> so change to that resolution and vnc in so you can read it.
<MitoTranin> fix the color, and then change it back
<MitoTranin> or, just leave it at the 1024x768 since myth works fine in it, and vnc in when you need to do anything outside of myth :)
<tazgodx> hmmmm, i keep getting an error when trying to upgrade my kubuntu. says it can't resolve one of the repos.....been trying for 3 days now
<MitoTranin> has anyone seen it where you delete a recording via mythweb, it goes away from the screen, but when you leave that page and go back, it's still there again?
<MitoTranin> tazgodx: disable that repo?
<tgm4883_laptop> MitoTranin, no, have you seen where you try to delete a show from the recordings screen and it instead plays it?
<MitoTranin> no, never seen that one either
<tazgodx> MitoTranin: i actually don't know which one it is...i don't see it listed in my sources.list
<tazgodx> nm, found it :)
<MitoTranin> weird... I just deleted the same recordings from my MythTV player on my windows box
<MitoTranin> and they showed right back up
<MitoTranin> I figured it out!?!?!
<MitoTranin> my nfslockfile problem too I bet
<MitoTranin> or so I think I did
<MitoTranin> ugh, doesn't make sense though
<MitoTranin> ok, tgm4883_laptop, you still around?
<tgm4883_laptop> yes
<MitoTranin> do you remember my nfslockfile problem?
<tgm4883_laptop> yes
<MitoTranin> ok... well the basis is that it can't, or doesn't, delete the lockfile after it creates it
<MitoTranin> well, with these recordings not deleting, I looked in the mythbackend log to see what was going on...
<MitoTranin> it is filled with this stuff:
<MitoTranin> 2007-10-17 21:52:21.909 Expiring Ninja Warrior "Sasuke 7: Part 2" from Wed Oct 17 00:00:00 2007, 10 MBytes, forced expire (LiveTV rec$
<MitoTranin> 2007-10-17 21:52:24.975 Error deleting '/data/mythtv/recordings/1003_20071017001453.nuv' could not open
<MitoTranin>                         eno: Permission denied (13)
<tgm4883> ah
<MitoTranin> and I mean absolutely filled with trying to expire livetv recordings
<MitoTranin> so my guess is that it's getting the same problem when trying to delete the lockfile
<MitoTranin> but the question then is why?
<MitoTranin> the only thing I can think of is because the root account is what's doing the deleting, right?
<tgm4883> yea because if it makes it, then it should be able to delete it
<tgm4883> cifs right
<MitoTranin> well, the password is different between this machine and my nas
<MitoTranin> yes, cifs
<MitoTranin> but that's the thing
<MitoTranin> it should always use the credentials in the fstab file
<MitoTranin> so the root account and password being different shouldn't matter
<tgm4883> maybe the mount is wrong ?
<MitoTranin> I don't see anything wrong with it:  //192.168.200.15/risk /data/nas-mounts/risk cifs username=tvmyth,password=mythtv 0 0
<MitoTranin> hmmm
<MitoTranin> maybe because the mythtv could be issuing the delete command, and the /data dir is owned by root?
<MitoTranin> drwxr-xr-x   5 root root  4096 2007-10-14 03:01 data
<tgm4883> isn't there an edit/change permission for cifs?
<MitoTranin> hmmm... the default file permissions were set to 775
<tgm4883> it's not doing this is it http://lists.samba.org/archive/linux-cifs-client/2006-December/001637.html
<MitoTranin> no
<tgm4883> also look at this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-318943.html
<MitoTranin> but I just checked the permissions of the recording files etc
<MitoTranin> -rwxrw-r-- 1 1003 nogroup 1059619424 2007-10-17 21:00 1029_20071017200000.nuv
<MitoTranin> odd
<MitoTranin> I just chmod'd to 777
<MitoTranin> and it only changed it to 776
<MitoTranin> -rwxrwxr-x 1 1003 nogroup 1059619424 2007-10-17 21:00 1029_20071017200000.nuv
<tgm4883> delete readonly = yes ?
<solarbaby> Ahhh a good days sleep makes me feel great
<solarbaby> superm1: soon I will be coming out with my MythTV and Xbox Frontend(s) Howto
<solarbaby> superm1: unless there are already some good ones, I need to check
<superm1> solarbaby, xbox frontend as in mythbuntu on xbox?
<superm1> or as in xbmc?
<tazgodx> what are teh bare minimum specs for a mythtv frontend?
<superm1> $specs
<mythbot> Looking for recommended hardware specs?  Look no further than here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=570204
<tazgodx> ty
<tazgodx> hmm, i wouldn't be able to use like a 700Mhz for a frontend? doesn't the frontend just stream from the backend?
<superm1> you can try
<superm1> it wont hurt to try at least
<Wy|laptop> You should.
<tazgodx> hmmm, ill have to give it a try. i think i have a 700 downstairs
<Wy|laptop> depending on what you're trying to playback
<Wy|laptop> EPIAs are very common frontend machines
<tazgodx> i would almost think that you could get really slow CPUs on a frontend, considering its all streamed from a backend. there is no encoding or anything on it. specially for SD signal
<Wy|laptop> decodeing, especially for HD.
<Wy|laptop> but for SD, pretty much any machine will do
<Wy|laptop> The EPIA boards (800mhz VIA C3s) are very common for a frontend. And ifyou boot myth off a flash CF disk... it's a completely silent system
<tazgodx> hmmm
<tazgodx> ill have to look at prices on those. still looking for a frontend machine or 2
<Wy|laptop> http://www.mini-box.com/site/index.html
<Wy|laptop> hell, there's even stuff like http://www.mini-box.com/iMediaMythTV
<tazgodx> haha
<solarbaby> superm1: I use a python script that can be found at sourceforge.net its called xbmcmyth.py
<solarbaby> superm1: it is able to schedule TV shows, and watch live tv
<solarbaby> superm1: this frontend loads up in a few seconds, so its nice and fast alternatively there is a linux frontend as well which I haven't messed with but Im just about too.. I have a feeling that one will be a very nice graphical interface much like the current mythcd frontend..  we'll see
<superm1> yeah i've heard of people doing that.
<solarbaby> superm1: well the howtos were very bad.. none of them described the database issue which I have a solution
<solarbaby> its a 1 command line solution too
<solarbaby> it just changes the mysql password to the old style password so that mysql 4.0 is now compatable with mysql 5.0 and Viola!
<superm1> yeah pdragon posted something about that.
<superm1> ideally actually
<superm1> if that can be scripted
<superm1> to read /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<superm1> and then issue via a python mysql handler
<solarbaby> that'd be very cool
<superm1> so if you want a script to play with making, there you go :)
<superm1> i'm sure lots of people would appreciate that
<solarbaby> superm1: not ready to take on a whole lot just yet..  Im still kinda pooped out from the inital 2 weeks of playing with mythtv for the first time in my life
<superm1> ah the first time.... i wish i could remember my first time
<superm1> :)
<solarbaby> superm1: thats right im just a newbie
<solarbaby> superm1: I used to depend on GBPVR being the ultimate PVR experience, until I just felt trapped and wanted something more
<solarbaby> superm1: its funny everyone on their forum say I tried MythtV but got rid of it for GBPVR, and I did the opposite
<solarbaby> superm1: truthfully one of the reasons I started playing with it is the anticipation of XBMC switching to Linux
<solarbaby> superm1: I just wanted a head start
<superm1> i see.
<solarbaby> superm1: I feel lucky as hell to have found you guys
<superm1> well i'm hoping that lots more people see the light now
<superm1> we're on quite an upward spin i feel
<solarbaby> superm1: I find this project incredible..  it wasn't hard to install mythbuntu and if I would have had the information for my specific issues handed to me I could have set everything up in a couple hours
<superm1> well the goal is < 30 min....
<superm1> but
<superm1> that's if you know what you're doing
<solarbaby> superm1: newbies look around and make mistakes
<superm1> once this install manual is done, that probably should help though
<solarbaby> superm1: I need to play with resolution settings next..  I see some scan lines on my recording when theres lots of movement
<solarbaby> superm1: maybe its just my onboard video card but I have a feeling its the recording too
<superm1> solarbaby, here is a little more updated of a pdf than what DaveMorris pointed you at.  I've added a little to it if you were going t olook before he came back to
<superm1> http://uk.cdimages.mythbuntu.org/~superm1/complete-manual.pdf
<solarbaby> superm1: Thanks.. I never read the one he sent me I was just too tired..  Now im refreshed
<superm1> what pdf reader do you use normally?
<superm1> i've been noticing acrobat 8 is getting really washed out images
<superm1> but evince shows them fine
<solarbaby> superm1: im just about to find out if i even have one.. i'd assume its adobe
<solarbaby> superm1: was just booting up my windows computer
<solarbaby> superm1: I downloaded but never installed MythDora..  I read something nice about it like they have a utility that makes it super simple to save your database, can we include something like that?
<superm1> solarbaby, yeah i think there is a spec for it
<superm1> but the database is automatically backed up
<superm1> regularly
<superm1> there is just no "manual" mechanism right now
<solarbaby> superm1: I tried every howto I found on deleting and rebuilding your database and each time I failed
<superm1> why were you trying to in the first place?
<solarbaby> superm1: I started to write my own howto..  but every attempt failed miserably and involved a reinstall of mythbuntu
<solarbaby> superm1: in my first attempts to make my xbox work with myth
<superm1> o
<solarbaby> superm1: nothing came easy to me my friend
<solarbaby> superm1: only the general install of myth was easy
<superm1> well for future reference there are two easy ways to do it.
<superm1> apt-get remove --purge mythtv-database mysql-server-5.0 && apt-get install mythbuntu-desktop
<superm1> apt-get remove --purge mythtv-database mysql-server-5.0 && apt-get install mythbuntu-desktop mythtv-backend-master
<superm1> better yet
<superm1> or connect to mysql as your root user
<superm1> and "DROP mythconverg;"
<solarbaby> I did that one
<solarbaby> i backed up the database first..  and reinstalling the database never panned out
<superm1> that's unfortunate.
<solarbaby> Im gunna try the Sumatra PDF reader for windows.. looks interesting
<solarbaby> superm1: this complete-manual.pdf is godly
<superm1> mind you its mostly DaveMorris' doing
<superm1> i've just done the MCC section a bit and the lirc section a bit
<solarbaby> superm1: right on..  He's done well..  its a mighty big task
<solarbaby> superm1: I will submit to him all my relevent xbox information
<superm1> well get it on the forums first, and then it will go to the wiki and then eventually to this
<solarbaby> perfect
<superm1> i'd like to make sure the information is available to people searching the forums as a top priority
<superm1> of things
<solarbaby> I'll be a regular here
<solarbaby> so not a problem
<solarbaby> everytime I posted on the GBPVR which was like 5 times..  I never got any of my problems resolved
<superm1> well i'm hoping that everyone in here will be able to keep up with the crowd
<superm1> i'm sure it will get pretty busy
<solarbaby> superm1: nod
<solarbaby> superm1: i'll start helping.. im still a newbie so I try not to mess anyone up just yet
<superm1> haha
<superm1> well it takes a long time to learn it all :)
<solarbaby> superm1: im thinking about buying a AppleTV or something simular to put myth onto..  something that takes far less space and is less noisy then even my Small Form Factor Compaq's and HP's
<superm1> i've thought about that too, but eh
<solarbaby> superm1: I dunno of MythBuntu will ever be in that chategory but it'd be cool
<superm1> i dont spend a lot of time watching it to justify it
<superm1> as odd as that is
<Wy|laptop> solarbaby: EPIA
<Wy|laptop> w/ a CF flash card boot
<solarbaby> superm1: heh..  well I'd like to be able to build something like this for friends and family and only spend a day on it if I can help it
<solarbaby> superm1: if things go wrong..  ssh right in and update something
<gib> Hey, what's the deal with that dagmar guy in mythtv-users?  It's so friendly in here, and that guy just verbally assulted me over an over.  I've never felt so unwelcome in a chatroom.
<solarbaby> I've never even seen a user kicked off this channel before
<Wy|laptop> okay, bedtime. 'night folks.
<solarbaby> Night
<superm1> night Wy|laptop
<superm1> what happened gib ?
<gib> I wish I knew.  :(
<gib> I guess he's just a very disagreeable guy.
<superm1> well did you say something that offended him?
<gib> No.
<solarbaby> I wonder if I should use my Plextor ConvertX PVR with my Nslu2 and put a mythbackend together with that
<solarbaby> its only got a 233 mhz processer though and 16 megs of ram..  But there is a Howto for installing Myth Backend onto it, and the Plextor capture hardware encloded mpeg-4 so the host cpu requirements are low
<gib> He went off because I called xxmc a "driver" because you choose it from the "select video driver" box in xine, etc.   It was the most bizzare thing I've ever seen.
<solarbaby> perhaps he couldn't poop all day
<gib> Everything I said he pounded on me for not using semantics to his liking.
<gib> I felt like I was walking through a mine field.
<gib> Is he always like that?  If so, I wouldn't recommend anyone hang out in that room.
<gib> Your trying to use a 233 mhz 16mb system for a backend?  Would that break some kind of low-end record?  :)
<gib> I've got a couple of 166 mhz notebooks with broken screens.  Maybe I could nudge you out if I plugged in a usb MPEG2 device. :)
<superm1> i doubt it.
<gib> Otherwise they work pretty well and door stops.
<superm1> you'd need usb2
<gib> Could put in a pcmica usb2 card.
<superm1> good luck finding a 16 bit usb2 pcmcia card
<superm1> most of them are cardbus
<gib> Doesn't it use relatively low bandwith since with a hardware MPEG2 card the data is send AFTER it's already been encoded?
<gib> So USB 1.1 might work?
<solarbaby> have you ever seen the NSLU2?  google it
<solarbaby> Its $80 or less and it runs linux after you flash the firmware
<superm1> i need to get myself a new wrt54g v1-4 or 5L
<solarbaby> matter o fact im running my IRSSI Irc program on it.. 24/7
<superm1> my old wrt54g v1 broke a few weeks ago
<gib> Oh, I have a couple of linux routers 200, and 266 mhz boxes that run great and use less than five watts.
<solarbaby> Nslu2 is 10 watts
<solarbaby> I really like it.. I should pick up another one
<gib> Yeah, I have a wrt54gl and the one that's a step up from that flashed with Xwrt.
<solarbaby> If I can make Myth run on it decently I will.. I understand it can't do any heavy processes but if it can timeshift and make a decent recording that'd be nice
<gib> That's a thought.  Those little boxes are way cool. :)
<gib> What were you running on your wrt54g, superm1?
<superm1> openwrt
<superm1> one of the older white russian releases
<solarbaby> read this http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Myth_On_NSLU2
<superm1> never upgraded to current since x-wrt didn't work with it
<gib> x-wrt is really excellent?  Why wouldn't it work?
<superm1> according to the site it didn't work on any of the kamikaze releases
<superm1> so i didn't want to push my luck
<solarbaby> It pisses me off they dont give their opinion on how well it works
<gib> Oh, I'm using it with white russian.  The final kam version will be out soon.
<gib> In fact they make all there changes on the kam version and then backport to their stable wr version.
<superm1> o didn't realize that
<superm1> well i've also got a wr850g that i'm running white russian on
<superm1> but its really tight for flash
<superm1> so i try to not change it very often
<superm1> i've filled that flash one too many times
<gib> One of mine is the wrl version, I think with a usb port to plug in a flash card.
<DiggThis> superm1: please help, the symbolic links in myth for dvd is screwed up how do i fix?
<superm1> how is it screwed up?
<superm1> that is populated at boot
<gib> Check out the x-wrt room.  The devs are really nice.
<DiggThis> superm1: unusually outside of myth the associations are fine but in myth i need to reverse the associations to use the required dvd drive?
<DiggThis> weird?
<gib> I'd better get to bed.  Goodnight all.
<solarbaby> G'night gib
<superm1> DiggThis, huh?
<superm1> outside they are fine
<superm1> but they need to be reversed inside?
<superm1> for what app?
<DiggThis> superm1: i just noticed it when i tried to use diff dvd drives for diff plugins in myth
<DiggThis> so for example scd0 is my first drive but the link /dev/dvd points to scd1
<DiggThis> and in mythdvd i have to change so it says /dev/dvd1??
<DiggThis> its weird?
<superm1> what does the other one point to?
<superm1> i'd guess /dev/dvdrw?
<DiggThis> first is /dev/dvd1 and points to scd0
<DiggThis> second is /dev/dvd and points to scd1
<DiggThis> reversed ?
<superm1> okay well in myth if you want you can just refer to paths at /dev/disk/by-path/blah
<superm1> instead
<superm1> so that you explicitly refer to the drive you are wanting to
<DiggThis> so u think leave it? and just change myth settings?
<superm1> yeah why not?
<DiggThis> Have you come across this before could it be a glitch in myth?
<superm1> i doubt its a glitch in myth
<superm1> the symlinks are made outside myth
<DiggThis> Have you heard of this happening before with 2 drives?
<DiggThis> Only reason why is cause i have to go through all the associations in mythtv and change them to the required drive.
<superm1> can't say i've ran into it before on 2 drives
<superm1> but i also haven't setup two drive systems in a while
<DiggThis> ok. Could be mythtv itself. I must be one of the only people using a 2 drive config.
<DiggThis> ok on another topic can i at all have access to the volume controls outside of mythtv ie on the desktop like ubuntu?
<superm1> like i said the symlinks are made outside myth though
<superm1> yeah right click your panel
<superm1> and hit add to panel
<superm1> and there is an audio mixer
<DiggThis> thankyou now i have used alsamixer to change sound settings is there an easier way?
<superm1> yeah
<superm1> that sound mixer in the panel
<superm1> opens up a graphical mixer
<DiggThis> fo i use default device or other?
<DiggThis> do
<superm1> that's up to you
<DiggThis> what does use startup noti. mean?
<superm1> i'm not sure.
<DiggThis> k is this apart of gutsy and not mythbuntu?
<superm1> a lot of the xfce stuff that we have setup i'm not used to myself
<DiggThis> k
<superm1> as we just switched over to it and this is my first experiences with gutsy
<DiggThis> k
<DiggThis> i noticed you added option to defrag xfs file system in control centre. why only this fs?
<superm1> i didn't add that, laga did.
<DiggThis> k
<solarbaby> Ok I dont think Mythtv on the Nslu2 would do anything more then be useful for waking up MythTV Backends so that they can record a show
<solarbaby> well they would make good web-schedulers too for Myth
<DiggThis> superm1: any possibility of laga adding other fs support u think?
<superm1> DiggThis, the archives are frozen.
<superm1> nothing else is getting in for gutsy
<superm1> i'm just generating the final ISO images tonight.
<superm1> DiggThis, but if you would like to see support in hardy, file a spec
<DiggThis> k. awesome. How do run a daily defrag myself?
<superm1> google it.  i dont know.
<superm1> i dont defrag my boxes
<DiggThis> fair enough. good answer. lol
<DiggThis> good luck with the launch? tomorrow right? Should i see huge differences or just bug fixes tomorrow?
<superm1> the launch won't be until early next week.
<superm1> need to do last testing on this image
<superm1> and make sure nothing was overlooked
<superm1> and the docs need to be prepared
<superm1> the only differences are the new theme for mythtv, and bug fixes though
<solarbaby> superm1: Oh oh ok..  I was hoping you got paid too, cause you spend so much time working on it
<DiggThis> awesome. thx for your help in the beta and rc version.
<solarbaby> superm1: err
<frink_> hey!
<frink_> superm1: !
<superm1> frink_, hi
<solarbaby> superm1: so people get paid to develope Ubuntu.. I didn't realise that..  I thought Fedora were there only linux distro who did stuff like that
<frink_> superm1: How are ya?
<superm1> solarbaby, canonical does have paid developers
<superm1> but not a lot
<superm1> frink_, i'm exhausted actually
<solarbaby> superm1: nod
<superm1> i should actually get to bed
<superm1> its getting late.
<frink_> superm1: :-( Yeah, I know how ya feel!
<superm1> well scratch that.  it got late a few hours ago, it's getting early now
<superm1> :)
<solarbaby> hahaha
<superm1> in which case nn all~
<solarbaby> G'night
<DiggThis> good luck with the launch again superm1.
<solarbaby> Ditto on that
<frink_> :)
<frink_> me too
<solarbaby> So I think its funny the first thing I ever recorded with MythTV was accidently The News broadcasting Chester The Child MOlester was Arrested
<solarbaby> I live in the Town that he kidnapped that little girl
<frink_> lovely
<solarbaby> It was brand new news to me too.. so it was super cool on 2 counts
<frink_> where do you live?
<solarbaby> Pahrump Nevada
<frink_> Pahrump ?
<frink_> heh
<solarbaby> Yeah its right next to Las Vegas Nevada
<solarbaby> its just a shithole of a little town though..
<frink_> yeah
<frink_> well i wasnt going to say anything but it does sound like a fart
<frink_> do you ever have to apologise when you say "paahhrruumpp" ?
<solarbaby> Hahahah not yet.. usually they say sorry first
<frink_> :)
<frink_> So you are using the mythtv ?
<solarbaby> Yeah Myth rocks.. im a newbie
<solarbaby> I almost gave up the other day.. but then I kept on pushing it until I finally got it working with my hardware
<frink_> Yeah sometimes it can be an.. issue. Mine worked fine, but then, I have a way with making things work fine.
<frink_> I also have a way with making Windows crash..
<solarbaby> hehehe
<solarbaby> my USB-Uirt was the hardest trick..  It wanted to work with anybut but Dish Network.. I later found out that Lirc wasn't coded very well to handle the Uirt and so I stopped trying to make the Uirt learn high frequency codes and started my quest to find the right codes elsewhere
<frink_> sounds horrid
<solarbaby> I also didn't realise that Myth wouldn't record anything unless it thinks it has control of your Satalite or Cable Box
<solarbaby> it was a bad time, but I finally got through it
<frink_> :)
<frink_> all good things come to those who wait
<solarbaby> waiting might have been easier
<solarbaby> heeh
<frink_> but not as much fun!
<solarbaby> you have a point.. the satisfaction at the end aint half bad
<solarbaby> Oh I remembered where I've heard the name Frink before.. It was a Movie called Merlin
<solarbaby> wacky movie I really enjoyed it
<frink_> oh really!
<frink_> My 'frink' is from a usenet group called alt.fan.lemurs
<solarbaby> probably came out like 6 years ago
<frink_> i'll look out for Merlin though.
 * frink_ googles for a torrent
<solarbaby> Frink was a really cool character
<frink_> .me torrents merlin
<reclusivemonke1> does anyone have any tips on what flags to use in xorg.conf to get a good picture on a TV?
<therethinker> Hey
<therethinker> nevermind :P
<solarbaby> shame..  Mythbuntu doesn't want to load onto my laptop
<solarbaby> oh wait.. just need to let it sleep for a while.. now its happy
<solarbaby> Im waving goodbye to Windows XP
<MythbuntuGuest47>  /nick stevetv
<stevetv> even
<stevetv> :) ... hello?
<Shukuyen> hi all
<samson--> yay gusty release
<reclusivemonke1> I don't suppose anyone here has a Soungraph iMon remote do they?
<reclusivemonke1> I put my Soundgraph VFD in my desktop with Feisty installed and it all worked beautifully on the mythfrontend. Installed it all on the main backend/frontend in Gutsy and nothing! =[
<rhpot1991> reclusivemonke1 can't say that I do
<rhpot1991> reclusivemonke1 do you still need help with xorg tv out?
<reclusivemonke1> rhpot1991: thanks, no I got it working. Although I can't get as nice an output as I used to with edgy :-S
<rhpot1991> what kind of card?
<reclusivemonke1>  nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 MX 440]
<reclusivemonke1> The fonts used to be really sharp with the OpenGL stuff on. Now they are really edgy. I used to be able to use 720x576 but now it only wants to use 800x600. Well at leasts it working =]
<rhpot1991> what are you running now, feisty/gutsy?
<reclusivemonke1> gutsy
<reclusivemonke1> The xorg.conf I used in Edgy flat out wouldn't work in Gutsy so I had to roll a new one. Neither the nvidia settings or the new gtsy screen would give me a working xorg.conf for TV-Out
<rhpot1991> give me a minute
<reclusivemonke1> k
<rhpot1991> run this: xdpyinfo | grep dots
<reclusivemonke1> sorry dude the kids are watching TV right now I will have to do it later =] I will make a note of that though
<rhpot1991> should say 100x100
<rhpot1991> if not then do this:
<rhpot1991> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Specifying_DPI_for_NVIDIA_Cards
<rhpot1991> here is my xorg.conf if you need to compare anything: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40911/
<reclusivemonke1> ah that's excellent, thanks I will give that a go
<rhpot1991> sure no problem
<reclusivemonke1> I forgot all about the mythtv resources! I should check there for my imon problem. So frustrating it all just worked "out of the tin" in feisty
<rhpot1991> it took me a while with reading the nvidia docs and stuff to get my xorg working well
<reclusivemonke1> it makes your
<rhpot1991> never really came across any this is how you do it documentation, just messed with options till it looks good
<reclusivemonke1> xorg fu strong though eh?
<reclusivemonke1> BRB
<reclusivemonke1> oddly enough the actual TV/recordings look better its just the font readability
<rhpot1991> might be the dpi
<reclusivemonke1> yeah I think you are onto something there
<rhpot1991> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Frequently_Asked_Questions#All_my_fonts_look_like_they_are_the_wrong_sizes.2C_how_can_I_correct_this.3F
<reclusivemonke1> I'll have a quick try while the kids are eating tea ;-)
<reclusivemonke1> that's certainly improved things but its still not as sharp as it used to be :-S
<rhpot1991> might be your resolution?
<rhpot1991> since its different than it was
<rhpot1991> you know when you make changes to xorg, you can hit ctrl+alt+bckspc to reboot x right?
<reclusivemonke1> well I used to use 720x576 but this won't work now. All I can get it 800x600. Yep I have been doing a lot of that over the past few days!
<rhpot1991> 720x576 is a strange resolution, is it PAL?
<reclusivemonke1> yeah. Its a widescreen TV, but it doesn't seem to like widescreen resolutions
<rhpot1991> you found the widescreen checkbox in mythtv right?
<reclusivemonke1> its for xinerama isn't it?
<reclusivemonke1> I did try it anyway it didn't make any difference
<rhpot1991> I thought there was some checkbox in mythtv to say that you are running widescreen
<rhpot1991> I'm not positive though, as I don't have a widescreen tv
<rhpot1991> http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/100.14.19/README/chapter-16.html
<rhpot1991> might be of some use to you
<rhpot1991> also, if you look at my xorg, go down to the part where I have these lines: Modes      "1024x768" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"
<rhpot1991> add the "720x576" into there and reboot x and it should let you use that resolution
<reclusivemonke1> I read the link you gave; its where I got most of my info from. I did add 720x576, and xorg reports it as a usable resolution; however when X starts, the TV is just black
<rhpot1991> did you check your xorg logs to see if there are any other errors?
<MythbuntuGuest06> anyone have tips or tricks to get an ATI Remote Wonder II working?
<rhpot1991> I might be making up that widescreen checkbox, I can't seem to find it
<rhpot1991> are your fonts blurry gnome or just mythtv?
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest06 sorry I don't, not many people here right now either
<reclusivemonke1> gnome
<reclusivemonke1> too
<MythbuntuGuest06> yeah, I see that
<MythbuntuGuest06> I think I found a good tutorial though
<MythbuntuGuest06> gonna try it out
<MythbuntuGuest06> *crosses fingers*
<rhpot1991> has to be your resolution then
<reclusivemonke1> you know I have a funny feeling it's the nvidia driver
<reclusivemonke1> I seem to recall back in Edgy I tried a later nvidia version and got a poorer screen than I had
<rhpot1991> thats an older card
<rhpot1991> might be why
<reclusivemonke1> yeah. I am wondering if I might try an older nvidia driver and see if that works
<rhpot1991> I thought I remembered seeing them have a legacy driver
<rhpot1991> for older cards
<rhpot1991> nvidia-glx-legacy
<rhpot1991> also appears to be an nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-new driver in apt
<rhpot1991> might want to post on the forums asking which you should use for your card
<pdragon> i think legacy is for ones older than like a GF2
<reclusivemonke1> its currently using nvidia-glx
<pdragon> legacy is like really old cards
<rhpot1991> ah ok
<reclusivemonke1> I was thinking of one of the archive drivers from the nvidia site; they have them all
<pdragon> i could be wrong tho. double-check :)
<rhpot1991> ya, double check in the forums and mention your widescreen resolution problem
<rhpot1991> maybe someone who deals with that stuff will know what to do
<reclusivemonke1> the mythtv forums?
<rhpot1991> http://ubuntuforums.org/
<rhpot1991> I would try
<reclusivemonke1> ah right. I will see. I've notched up over 1k answers there so I am due an answer myself ;-)
<rhpot1991> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=578696&highlight=gutsy+widescreen
<rhpot1991> might help
<reclusivemonke1> pdragon: do you have any experience with lirc?
<rhpot1991> basically I am seeing people say modify your xorg.conf or run nvidia-settings and change it in there
<pdragon> unfortunately no
<reclusivemonke1> lol I would touch nvidia-settings with a ten foot pool. I royally screwed with my xorg.conf
<reclusivemonke1> wouldn't*
<pdragon> solarbaby has been doing a lot of fiddling with it lately tho
<rhpot1991> I have done hauppauge cards with lirc, thats about it
<reclusivemonke1> I'll keep an eye on solarbaby then ;-). I had it all working beautifully on my desktop which was a feisty frontend only
<reclusivemonke1> I can't seem to get mythlcdserver working either, but I am not sure whether I want to use that really, I think I can more useful stuff displayed on the LCD with lcdproc
<rhpot1991> reclusivemonke1 have you install ubuntu-control-centre?
<reclusivemonke1> um, not sure; is that part of the normal gutsy install?
<rhpot1991> not sure
<rhpot1991> it has an lirc generator though, might help out
<reclusivemonke1> you mean mythbuntu-control-centre?
<rhpot1991> I haven't used it though, so I can't help much with it...
<rhpot1991> ya
<reclusivemonke1> yeah I have that. Its not a problem with the lirc.conf though; I just can't get anything to get a signal from the remote; mode2 and irw just don't see anything
<rhpot1991> what remote?
<reclusivemonke1> its an imon PAD remote
<pdragon> bleh... my usual ubuntu download mirror is gettin slammed today. can't do torrents where i am now either
<reclusivemonke1> http://www.soundgraph.com/Eng_/Products/imon21.aspx?topMenu=2&subMenu=1&leftMenu=21
<rhpot1991> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Imon
<rhpot1991> do a sudo modprobe lirc_dev and sudo modprobe imon_pad
<rhpot1991> then sudo /etc/init.d/lirc restart
<rhpot1991> then try irw again
<reclusivemonke1> they are both loaded
<rhpot1991> hmmmm
<reclusivemonke1> oo, no, sorry imon_pad isn't...
<rhpot1991> ah there
<reclusivemonke1> AH! I don't have the imon_pad module...
<rhpot1991> you can add them to /etc/modules to get them to load at boot
<reclusivemonke1> now I am onto something! thanks for that tip off!
<rhpot1991> sure
<rhpot1991> lirc-modules-source might help out
<rhpot1991> I'm off to lunch, good luck
<reclusivemonke1> have a nice lunch dude many thanks for your help =]
<frink_> wow I got like 30Mb/s on a bit torrent download of the new ubuntu
<superm1> reclusivemonke1, rhpot1991  no lirc modules need to be (or can be) compiled for gutsy
<superm1> they are all shipped with the kernel image
<superm1> in linux-ubuntu-modules
<superm1> the module that you are looking for is called lirc_imon
<superm1> that is entirely a typo on that page
<reclusivemonke1> dam superm1. I wonder why my imon completely refuses to work then?
<superm1> reclusivemonke1, are you using the lirc_imon module then?
<reclusivemonke1> yeah. That's why I was sure I had seen it
<frink_> hey superm1
<superm1> mornin
<frink_> heh
<reclusivemonke1> do you have any suggestions then superm1?
<reclusivemonke1> short of recompiling lirc from source I don't know what else I can try
<superm1> lirc 0.8.2 is included in gutsy
<superm1> those patches are just for mouse support
<superm1> from lirc
<reclusivemonke1> yeah but my imon remote is completely refusing to work. I don't get any errors that I can see, imon is listed in lsusb but even mode2 and irw don't show anything when I try the remote
<superm1> when you installed lirc, you chose the imon device?
<superm1> or what'd you choose?
<reclusivemonke1> Yes, I chose the imon VFD/PAD I believe it was. The lirc.conf looks right as it has all the buttons
<reclusivemonke1> It all worked out of the box in feisty when I tried it on my desktop
<superm1> well have you tried doing a diff on the lircd.conf on this site and /etc/lirc/lircd.conf installed
<superm1> to make sure that they are indeed the same?
<reclusivemonke1> nope, but I thought mode2 didn't even look at the lirc.conf?
<superm1> there is no file called lirc.conf
<superm1> its /etc/lirc/lircd.conf
<superm1> i've never had to use mode2
<superm1> so consequently, i don't know much about it
<reclusivemonke1> mode2 simply looks at what is coming from the remote. Its the quickest and easiest way to see if a remote is working
<superm1> well you've made sure the module is loading?
<superm1> checked dmesg
<superm1> and the like
<reclusivemonke1> yep done all that. I can't find any errors
<reclusivemonke1> all the modules are loaded
<reclusivemonke1> imon shows up in lsusb
<superm1> well i'm really not sure then.
<reclusivemonke1> this is why the only thing I could think to do was to try compiling lirc from source
<superm1> well i'll warn you that if you compile from source without placing it in a proper debian package, you will run into some other oddities in terms of where things are placed on the filesystem
<superm1> mcc probably won't work correctly anymore.
<reclusivemonke1> tbh if it works I don't care. what is mcc?
<superm1> $mcc
<superm1> therethinker, where is your freaking bot?
<reclusivemonke1> mythbuntu control centre?
<superm1> http://www.mythbuntu.org/image/tid/4
<superm1> yeah
<superm1> so if you're going to go building from source, i'd recommend apt-get source lirc
<reclusivemonke1> no offence, but its not really offered me anything helpful. Its taken me longer to install and get mythtv working than last time I did it all by hand. That's not to detract from mcc, it's a great project but there are so many tweaks I have to do to get mythtv working I am better off dealing with the individual components myself
<superm1> and applying your patches as necessary
<superm1> and then using debuild
<reclusivemonke1> meh I tried to build debian packages before and it fried my brain :-S
<therethinker> hey
<superm1> reclusivemonke1, what's taken longer to get up and running?  It's all preinstalled from the iso?
<reclusivemonke1> Well firstly the ISO wouldn't even boot for me. All I know is last time I installed on Edgy I did it in a couple of hours. I took me much longer than that this time. Granted, I have some tweaks which no one in mythbuntu can do anything about such as mythtv not being able to unmute my TV card
<superm1> reclusivemonke1, did you sort out why the iso wouldn't boot?
<reclusivemonke1> superm1: no. I reported it in Launchpad. I burned three disks and that was all I was prepared to do. I have two kids who need the "TV" working so I'm afraid I can't spend too long bug testing =]
<superm1> oh were you the one with the MBR 999999999 error?
<reclusivemonke1> yeah but that was a red herring. the l 99 99 was an error from the wrong hd trying to boot after the cd-rom failed
<superm1> ah i see.
<superm1> that's still very odd.
<superm1> well should you have been able to get things to boot and install, its a very painless process from that disk
<reclusivemonke1> yeah; I burned a Gutsy CD right after and it booted fine. I also tried an Xbuntu which worked no problems
<superm1> i'd be curious if the final iso acted the same way
<reclusivemonke1> superm1: yeah but I still have to fix my tv card issues. I still have to install XMLTV and pick out my poorly lonely four terrestrial channels. I still have to manually set up alsa to record from the line in. I still have to roll xorg.conf by hand to get my TV-Out working
<reclusivemonke1> superm1: I will certainly try the final ISO to see if it boots when I get chance
<reclusivemonke1> BTW, I tried reporting my TVCard issue to the mythTV people. I got flamed to hell.
<superm1> ah i see what you mean by the manual tweaks though with that stuff you listed
<superm1> why'd you get flamed?
<reclusivemonke1> Because I dared to suggest that mythtv couldn't unmute my TV card. TVTime does it fine, so I use v4lctl to unmute it at boot
<superm1> that's odd..
<reclusivemonke1> lol not really, not from my experience of the internet. I wasn't going to bother as I could of predicted the reaction, but justy recommend I do and he is a pretty prominent member on the mythtv forums or was then
<reclusivemonke1> Its an analogue card; the impression they gave was that it wasn't worth bothering with and/or had to be my fault. I though Linux was all about getting more life out of old hardware. I even have a digital TV pci card but where I live won't get a digital TV singal until 2011!
<reclusivemonke1> I can only presume this means iMON is loading ok? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1014/
<superm1> looks right
<reclusivemonke1> at least I'm not missing anything obvious then :-S
<reclusivemonke1> I checked the config as well, that looks right too. I still get nothing from irw though.
<reclusivemonke1> I might just install Feisty tomorrow. I know it all works in there at least.
<reclusivemonke1> well I've made a post on the Ubuntu forums; maybe someone can shed some light on the imon issue
<therethinker> $mythbot
<mythbot> Hi! I know a lot about MythTV! I can also do things like look stuff up on wikipedia. To see what I know, use $. To learn more about me, say $help.
<reclusivemonke1> $
<mythbot> IndexError: list index out of range (file "/var/nas/phenny/modules/help.py", line 26, in f_chelp)
<reclusivemonke1> $lirc
<mythbot> LIRC is a program that allows you to use remote controls and IR blasters
<reclusivemonke1> $imon
<mythbot> Neither I, ubotu, or Wikipedia knows about "imon", sorry.
<reclusivemonke1> tell me something I don't know...
<Dawson64> lol
 * tgm4883 kicks therethinker 
<tgm4883> wake up, your mythbot is dead again
<therethinker> itsIts there
<therethinker> See?
<therethinker> $mythbot
<mythbot> Hi! I know a lot about MythTV! I can also do things like look stuff up on wikipedia. To see what I know, use $. To learn more about me, say $help.
 * tgm4883 recalls that mythbot dies daily and wonders if it is running windows
<therethinker> Hmm... I should investigate...
<therethinker> nope, its ubuntu fiesty
<therethinker> server edition
<tgm4883> $die
<mythbot> I die frequently.  It's my prerogative.
<therethinker> XD
<tgm4883> yep sounds about right
<therethinker> $tgm4883
<mythbot> tgm4883 is a Mythbuntu developer
<therethinker> $tgm4883 something
<mythbot> I'll make sure tgm4883 knows he needs to something
<therethinker> $tgm4883 do something
<mythbot> I'll make sure tgm4883 knows he needs to do something
<therethinker> I think it dies 'cuz you poke it too much :P
<tgm4883> $die
<mythbot> I die frequently.  It's my prerogative.  Watch out though, one of these day's i'm taking ubotu with me.
<therethinker> Hmm...
<therethinker> $jasd
<therethinker> $sfa
<therethinker> $asdf
<therethinker> $asdfa
<tgm4883> that sounds like a threat
<mythbot> Sorry, I neither I or ubotu knew, but Wikipedia says: "Jásd is a village in Veszprém county, Hungary." - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jasd
<therethinker> :P
<mythbot> Neither I, ubotu, or Wikipedia knows about "sfa", sorry.
<mythbot> Sorry, I neither I or ubotu knew, but Wikipedia says: "'Home row' is a term that refers to certain keys of the center row of alphabetical letters on a typewriter or computer keyboard." - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asdf
<mythbot> Neither I, ubotu, or Wikipedia knows about "asdfa", sorry.
<tgm4883> uh ok
<therethinker> Very... interesting...
<therethinker> I was trying to take ubotu down with it :P
<tgm4883> yay for ubuntu
<therethinker> :D
<tgm4883> repos are kinda slow
<therethinker> Yeah
<therethinker> You need to scan them -- find the best one
<tgm4883> yea probably
<therethinker> I had to switch to this canadian one
<tgm4883> canadian a?
<therethinker> It wasn't working at all for me
<therethinker> ubuntu.mirror.rafal.ca
<Daviey> *cough* http://planet.ubuntu-uk.org/
<tgm4883> eh, thats UK, noone wants to go there
<therethinker> I know
<therethinker> $uk
<mythbot> Although I didn't know, ubotu says: Join us for a discussion using the Queen's English in #ubuntu-uk
<therethinker> $uk
<mythbot> The UK? Why would anyone ever want to go there?
 * tgm4883 moves into the -dev channel
<therethinker> Good plan..
<MythbuntuGuest69> hello, i dont know if it is you i shall tell it to, i think mythbuntu is a great project, i have used mythtv for long time. yesterday i broke some depencies, then i tried your project, and it is really easy to install. but i fount two things ordinary users might be missing. lcdproc autoconfiguration. and configuration if two lirc devices are present, for excample in antec fusion, where the volume knob is an lirc devic
<williammanda> Hey guys
<williammanda> how is everything?
<williammanda> can i upgrade to 7.10 through admin and mythtv be ok?
<tgm4883> what are you using right now?
<williammanda> 7.04 ubuntu and the latest mythtv
<MythbuntuGuest69> hello, i dont know if it is you i shall tell it to, i think mythbuntu is a great project, i have used mythtv for long time. yesterday i broke some depencies, then i tried your project, and it is really easy to install. but i fount two things ordinary users might be missing. lcdproc autoconfiguration. and configuration if two lirc devices are present, for excample in antec fusion, where the volume knob is an lirc devic
<tgm4883> williammanda, i believe you'll be fine
<tgm4883> stand alone system?
<williammanda> i have 4 computers using mythtv
<tgm4883> ah
 * tgm4883 smacks therethinker 
<therethinker> $slap tgm4883
<mythbot> /me slaps tgm4883
<williammanda> are you still thinking about it or is the upgrade going to be ok for the 4 computers?
<tgm4883> it should be fine, although if they are stand alone systems i'm not sure I would upgrade just to upgrade
<tgm4883> i've always been a fan of backup and reinstall anyway.  But maybe i'm just set in my ways :)
<williammanda> all 4 are on the same mythtv network
<williammanda> i don't want to lose the recorded shows and the database
<williammanda> mythbuntu 7.10 is the same mythtv version correct? Just setup for 7.10 installation?
<tgm4883> yes
<williammanda> ok...upgrading one of them now....
<DaveMorris> solarbaby: hows that xboxfrontend howto coming along?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-10-19
<therethinker> $ubotu
<mythbot> Ubotu is my older brother. I know much more about MythTV than he does, but he knows more about Ubuntu.
<therethinker> IS DEAD!
<therethinker> Mythbot rulz
<foxbuntu> $slap ubotu
<mythbot> /me slaps ubotu
<MythbuntuGuest39> Need help with HDHomerun card
<MythbuntuGuest60> HDHomerun will not show up for capture cards config with terminal OK
<MythbuntuGuest60> how copy??
<gib> I got my Hauppauge 150 Today, and it worked right off the bat; only took a couple of seconds to configure, unlike the ADS PTV-150.  I have one problem, however.  The schedule guide is off by two channels.  The listings are accurate, but pushed up two channels (ie channel 4 is in the 6 slot, 5 in the 7 slot, ect.)  How can I correct this?
<gib> PTV-305, I mean.
<gib> I'm using schedulesdirect.
<therethinker> $mythbot
<mythbot> Hi! I know a lot about MythTV! I can also do things like look stuff up on wikipedia. To see what I know, use $. To learn more about me, say $help.
<superm1> therethinker, why does mythbot die a lot?
<therethinker> Well... it has...
<therethinker> nevermind, I thought you asked "does it die a lot"... missed the why
<therethinker> I'm not quite sure... do you mind if I run the unmodified phenny bot in here, that way if I can figure out if its the channel, or my modifications?
<therethinker> I won't poke it or anything... I can't say that for tgm...
<superm1> therethinker, well
<superm1> what if its the channel
<superm1> why would it be the channel
<therethinker> Maybe it has something to do with Chan serv or something...
<therethinker> Its always timeout errors...
<superm1> perhaps your intarweb?
<therethinker> I wonder if there some way I can test that...
<therethinker> Because It's gone out when my nets is fine, and the server is inbetween me and the nets
<superm1> can you run him elsewhere?
 * therethinker hoped no one noticed...
<superm1> therethinker, so can you run him elsewhere?
<therethinker> Hmm... I might try tomorrow, I gotta go no
<therethinker> *now
<superm1> o
<superm1> ok
<therethinker> its in #mythbot -- I'll see if it dies at the same time
<superm1> okay cool
<superm1> good idea
<therethinker> I bet $20 that it won't die tonight -- because I *want* it to die :P
<therethinker> $infect mythbot
<mythbot> /me takes control of mythbot's computer, formats the hard drive, and installs Windows ME on it.
<therethinker> now it will die, in 20 minutes :P
<scarter> $help
<mythbot> Hi, I'm mythbot! You can pick my brain by using $. (See also: $source, $cmdhelp)
<scarter> $ati hdtv wonder
<mythbot> Neither I, ubotu, or Wikipedia knows about "ati hdtv", sorry.
<scarter> $cable hrc irc
<mythbot> Neither I, ubotu, or Wikipedia knows about "cable hrc", sorry.
<superm1> i dont think he knows multi word statements
<superm1> have to check with therethinker on that though
<rhpot1991> anyone here?
<tritium> hello rhpot1991
<rhpot1991> know anything about using the edit feature on a video?
<rhpot1991> or where the cut list is stored
<tgm4883> i think it's in the database
<rhpot1991> I was messing around and made a backup of my file
<rhpot1991> but its still skipping it
<rhpot1991> so I need to delete the cut list
<tgm4883> it's skipping what?
<rhpot1991> the end of the show
<rhpot1991> I didn't know what I was doing
<rhpot1991> and was using a monocrome osd on top of that
<rhpot1991> so its nice and messed up :)
<tgm4883> well just go end and delete the last cutpoint
<rhpot1991> did that, still missing it
<rhpot1991> I said to remove the data after it, and apparently it isn't reversed by removing the cut point
<tgm4883> thats odd
<rhpot1991> let me double check
<rhpot1991> cause it doesn't actually rip the comercial out till you transcode right?
<tgm4883> right
<rhpot1991> actually, its here
<rhpot1991> my bad
<rhpot1991> man it did a terrible job finding comercials here
<rhpot1991> if I pause a job will the next one in the queue start?
 * tgm4883 shrugs
<rhpot1991> after about 10 minutes of waiting I assumed no
<rhpot1991> so I am waiting for it to finish out
<tazgodx> how do i tell mythtv to run jobs? for some reason its not running my jobs, and they are just queueing up
<rhpot1991> there is an option in the backend config
<rhpot1991> to enable a job
<rhpot1991> I had the same problem the other day
<tazgodx> backend config eh?
<tazgodx> know where offhand?
<rhpot1991> looking
<rhpot1991> general
<rhpot1991> then about 7 pages in
<rhpot1991> "Allow 'User Job #1' jobs"
<tazgodx> found it
<rhpot1991> and so on
<tazgodx> thanks
<tazgodx> :)
<tazgodx> now will they jsut start?
<Dr_willis> 7 pages in.. heh. :) aint that the truth..
<rhpot1991> I think mine did
<Dr_willis> 'now where did i see that setting at.....'
<rhpot1991> without having to delete and rerun
<rhpot1991> by default it will only run one job at once too
<rhpot1991> what kind of jobs are you running?
<tazgodx> encode to xvid
<rhpot1991> are you removing the commercials first?
<tazgodx> im flagging them, then having them removed during encode...i believe
<tazgodx> or, trying
<rhpot1991> I think you need to convert the flags to cut lists first
<rhpot1991> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Removing_Commercials
<tazgodx> i don't even know if i have nuvexport installed correctly to do this tho
<rhpot1991> I have been messing with the script on that page
<rhpot1991> my flagging hasn't been all that accurate though
<tazgodx> my flagging has been pretty accurate
<rhpot1991> mine is for certain shows
<rhpot1991> but seemed to screw up everything on nbc tonight
<tazgodx> CSI?
<tazgodx> law and order?
<rhpot1991> don't record either of those
<rhpot1991> I have tested a lot with the daily show and colbert report, works well on those
<tazgodx> works good on heroes and chuck
<tazgodx> my 2 main shows :)
<rhpot1991> don't record anything on nbc tonight?
<tazgodx> i didn't record anything since heroes
<rhpot1991> I enabled strict comm detecting too
<tazgodx> that was monday
<tazgodx> lol
<rhpot1991> cause my wife was yelling about it not always working on her soap opera
<rhpot1991> which, as far as I know, it does well now
<tazgodx> haha, i banned anyone from touching my box and putting a soap opera on it
<rhpot1991> heh, I have 2 backends, one in my "office" and one in the living room
<rhpot1991> I set the slave one up to record shows for her
<tazgodx> i would still ban soaps
<rhpot1991> gave me a good reason to waste money on hardware and mess around
<rhpot1991> it only keeps 1, so its not filling my hd's up with junk or anything
<rhpot1991> though I do understand
<tazgodx> now i need to figure out if i have nuvexport installed...and get that working....on top of everything else
<rhpot1991> I used ffmpeg to encode for ipod
<rhpot1991> hmmm, this didn't do what it was supposed to at all
<tazgodx> only script i could find to encode to xvid was a nuvexport script. but it uses ffmpeg
<rhpot1991> guess the remove commercial script erased my cut list
<tazgodx> well, im tired of working on computers tonight. ill play more with this tomorrow
<rhpot1991> note to self, rm and mv not the same
<rhpot1991> almost did something bad
<tazgodx> haha
<rhpot1991> hmmmm, anyone else have mythfrontend locking up when they edit a recording?
<rhpot1991> 2007-10-19 01:15:16.408 NVP::AddAudioData():p1: Audio buffer overflow, audio data lost!
<rhpot1991> 2007-10-19 01:15:16.408 AddInheritence past      F   NOT in used or in done. ALLDDaDP
<rhpot1991> getting a whole lot of that
<gib> How do you add a noise filter to TV recordings if your signal is not all that great.  Can you apply it either at recording time or playback time?
<gib> The DVD recorder I just replaced used to look better than watching TV live because of some filter they applied.
<gib> I must have been more than deinterlacing, because that's not doing the trick.
<gib> Looks like quickdnr or denoise3d are what I'm looking for.   I can barely manage quickdnr as a playback filter, and denoise3d is way to much for my cpu to to in realtime.    Can you use a transcoder to an MPEG2 file and not change anything about the format except applying custom filters like denoise3d?
<gib> too much
<gib> and have the transcoders only work on the files during idle time.
<gib> I think I found what I need.  There is quite a bit to learn to use mythtv most effectively.
<therethinker> $mythbot
<mythbot> Hi! I know a lot about MythTV! I can also do things like look stuff up on wikipedia. To see what I know, use $. To learn more about me, say $help.
<therethinker> of course, he didn't die
<therethinker> Now I'm going to :P
<sam_> any clues on the mythtv-multi-rec branch?
<sam_> status ie
<drunken-wallaby> I've got a question. i have two tuner cards built into my mythbuntu box. a pvr150 and an old bttv based card. my problem is, that when i boot the machine, the cards are assigned the video devices randomly. so the pvr is sometimes /dev/video0 and sometimes /dev/video1 (and the other card vica verse). how can i make sure, that the ivtv-based card is always /dev/video?
<drunken-wallaby> sorry, the ivtv card should alway be /dev/video0
<hugolp> drunken-wallaby:  I have the same problem
<hugolp> I know the devs are aware of this problem but dont know if its solved yet
<directhex|work> you could always mess with udev
<directhex|work> or you could force loading a driver in /etc/modules, which means the other card gets assigned during autodetection, which is a different time to manual module loading
<hugolp> directhex|work:  if I force loading a driver in /etc/modules that gets done before or after autodetection? Im guessing before
<just1nj> anyone alive
<pdragon> barely
<just1nj> i hear ya
<just1nj> i am having a problem with getting mythfrontend to autostart properly
<pdragon> i'm not a dev, but can try my best. brand new install?
<just1nj> wondering if it is a bug or something else, i installed ubuntu gusty via the alternate install cd to get my software raid working and have mythbuntu more and less working,
<pdragon> does it start and work fine if you manually tell it to start?
<just1nj> it just that when mythfrontend in configured to autostart the auto login hangs at the "autostart" part and never finishes the log,
<just1nj> ya work fine manually
<just1nj> but then its autostarted the box eventually crashes hard when the load gets too high
<just1nj> it looks like to many mythfrontend are getting forked
<pdragon> hmm... bit beyond me sorry
<pdragon> superm1 or tgm4883 may be able to be more help if they come around
<just1nj> righto
<pdragon> that just paged them, so if they're around and available they should respond
<just1nj> k
<StrawberryAngel1> how do you switch workspaces in mythbuntu?
<Daviey> StrawberryAngel1: I would think, the same way you would in XFCE or Xubuntu
<StrawberryAngel1> xfce is new to me
<StrawberryAngel1> so how do i?
<Daviey> StrawberryAngel1: I don't know - maybe ask in #xubuntu, or I can have a play later
<Daviey> Sorry i can't help more
<StrawberryAngel1> ok
<reclusivemonkey> StrawberryAngel1: ctrl+alt+arrow keys (left and right)
<StrawberryAngel1> thank you
<superm1> just1nj, still need help?
<just1nj> ya
<just1nj> autostarting mythfrontend at login is crashing my box
<just1nj> if you do not autostart it and run it from the menu it works fine
<superm1> just1nj, mythbuntu's xfce session?
<superm1> or is this a gnome session?
<just1nj> ya
<superm1> can you checkout ~/.xsession-errors
<superm1> and /var/log/mythtv/mythfrontend.log?
<superm1> and see if either tells a tale about this?
<superm1> wait the ya, was that meant for ya mythbuntu xfce?
<superm1> or gnome
<just1nj> correct
<superm1> lol
<superm1> xfce or gnome, which one
<just1nj> xfce
<superm1> ah okay.
<superm1> well pastebin those two logs
<superm1> and we can start there
<superm1> so you installed a bit of a non standard way you say?
<just1nj> ya i used the gusty alternate install cd to install gusty with software raid and then did the mythbuntu install
<superm1> ah i see
<just1nj> no lvm/raid support is kinda limiting
<just1nj> most things are working fine
<superm1> yeah at uds i'm going to talk to ubiquity guys about lvm support
<Daviey> just1nj: it's in the works
<just1nj> the old router i have running as a client bridge until i get wireless internal working on that box is being flaky again cutting out on it which makes doing things out of the house harder
<just1nj> and nothing in the .xsession-errors is older than today
<superm1> its made when you log in
<superm1> so you have to activate the automatic login/startup
<superm1> and then look at it
<just1nj> something i dont like doing remotely incase something gets dorks up in reboot
<superm1> well you can just issue a /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<superm1> remotely via ssh
<just1nj> box seems to be responsive again, what is the entry for starting the frontend suppsosed to be in .config/autostart
<superm1> a symlink
<superm1> to /usr/share/mythtv/applications/mythtv.desktop
<just1nj> shouldnt that be /usr/share/applications/mythtv.desktop
<superm1> did i type that wrong?
<superm1> oh yeah
<superm1> yeah that's right
<superm1> my mistake
<just1nj> hrm
<just1nj> there a error about thunar-volman not being installed that i took care of before restarting gdm
<superm1> anything else though?
<just1nj> says it cant find /usr/bin/displayconfig-restore
<superm1> dont worry about htat
<superm1> things about starting myth is what you want to see
<just1nj> system load isnt running away
<just1nj> and only one instance of mythfrontend.real appears to be running
<superm1> so its fine?
<just1nj> but i am at work and cant actually see if the frontend is running on the screen
<superm1> vnc?
<just1nj> not currently configured
<just1nj> but from here is looks like it going ok, the system load is fine and the frontend is still running
<just1nj> another quick question, how do i get totem from starting when a dvd is inserted
<superm1> huh?
<superm1> from starting?
<tgm4883_laptop> just1nj, mythbuntu install?
<just1nj> i think totem was configured to run when a dvd was insert before i got mythbuntu installed over the gusty base and not the removable media option seems to be gone in xfce
<superm1> there is an option in the xfce settings menu
<tgm4883_laptop> yea
<just1nj> with it "gone" is there some way to edit/remove a file somewhere else to make totem to stop being run
<testergg> Hi, I just put a new capture card in with mythbuntu and saa7134 via dmesg but the picture is fuzzy (coax- channel=3) it's a proteus pro 2309 card=98 autodetected don't know what to check i need ntsc channel 3 for capturing - and I don't get any sound
<tgm4883_laptop> try gnome-volume-properties
<tgm4883_laptop> testergg, how fuzzy
<testergg> tgm4883_laptop: very I have a tv next to it and it's crystal clear, this shows bands (vertical) with show in them very unclear
<testergg> what tuner would anyone suggest for ntsc north america with this card?
<superm1> what "tuner"?
<superm1> what do you mean by that.
<testergg> superm1: I read on the wiki that with these types of card you must configure it for a tuner that corresponds to your region and standard, I need ntsc
<superm1> oh.  i haven't worked with any saa7134 cards myself.
<superm1> sorry
<pdragon> superm1: Here's a way to decorate your office  http://google-code-updates.blogspot.com/2007/10/livin-in-mario-world.html
<superm1> pdragon, i do try embrace the name :)
<superm1> i've got a mario doll in my car
<superm1> and i had one at my office this summer
<testergg> is a little fuzzy what I should expect or should it be crystal clear?
<superm1> it is usually a little fuzzy
<superm1> especially when comparing a computer monitor to a tv
<superm1> if you hook up the computer to the tv, it will typically look better
<testergg> ok so maybe I can't improve on what I get, I thought that with mythtv I could get a clear picutre, would this be better with a pvr-150 card?
<superm1> the pvr-150 is higher quality yes
<superm1> since its hardware encoding
<therethinker> $mythbot
<superm1> therethinker, so it died
<superm1> did you figure out if it died in #mythbot too
<therethinker> No, I wasn't there -- I was installing gutsy
<therethinker> and it stayed alive overnight... when I wanted to to crash
<reclusivemonke1> is anyone else having trouble getting listings from XMLTV in the UK? I don't seem to be able to get a response from the radio times website
<Varka> hi
<Varka> i cant get my hauppauge wintv dvb-s to scan for channels
<tgm4883_laptop> $add spec
<mythbot> Please write up a new specification for that here https://blueprints.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/  We appreciate the ideas.  Without a blueprint, 99/100 it won't get done.
<therethinker> "Without a blueprint, 99/100 it won't get done." what?
<tgm4883_laptop> 99 times out of 100 it wont get doe
<tgm4883_laptop> done
<tgm4883_laptop> so you need a blueprint
<therethinker> why not say 99% chance?
<tgm4883_laptop> I did
<tgm4883_laptop> $add spec
<mythbot> Please write up a new specification for that here https://blueprints.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/  We appreciate the ideas.  Without a blueprint, there is a 99% chance that it won't get done.
<tgm4883_laptop> see
<tgm4883_laptop> you're just crazy
<tgm4883_laptop> $blueprints
<mythbot> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/
<DaveMorris> solarbaby: you been able to do that xboxfrontend stuff ?
<DaveMorris> $bugs
<mythbot> http://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu
<DaveMorris> $forums
<mythbot> This is the Official Mythbuntu Forum http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=301
<therethinker>  restarting server
<DaveMorris> $wiki
<mythbot> http://wiki.mythbuntu.org
<hugol1> One of my front-end crashed the other day and since then mythtv is not working perfectly. Sometimes it takes like 8-9 seconds to start live-tv and other anoying effects
<hugol1> is somewhere in the database or other place where I can check for any corrupted configuration?¿
<therethinker> $wiki
<mythbot> Mythbuntu -- http://wiki.mythbuntu.org ; MythTV -- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<therethinker> okay, that works
<DaveMorris> seems good
<DaveMorris> 8-9 secs is how long mine takes
<DaveMorris> as it takes the tv stream, saves it to disk, then passes the data of the disk to the frontend
<DaveMorris> might still be a problem though
<pdragon> mine only takes like 3, 4 seconds tops
 * DaveMorris has a p450 for a backend though
<pdragon> ahh
<hugol1> DaveMorris:  it was doing it in 1-3 seconds before
<pdragon> 2.8 celeron
<tgm4883_laptop> I doubt it's happening in 1 second
<pdragon> has to cache 2-3 seconds of tv beforehand at the least
<tgm4883_laptop> MythTV devs say it writes 4 seconds to disk first
<hugol1> tgm4883_laptop:  I can tell you it didnt take 4 seconds to watch live tv
<hugol1> plus I can change channels in less than that time
<hugol1> now when I watch live tv theres a gap of 23-25 seconds that I cant watch
<hugol1> when I change into  a new channel it tells me taht I have been 23 seconds watching it allredy
<hugol1> ....
<hugol1> anyone know what setting can be wrong?
<tgm4883_laptop> sounds like some database problems
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<hugol1> tgm4883_laptop:  is anything besides reinstalling that I can do?
<tgm4883_laptop> yea
<hugol1> this weird things started happening after one of the front ends crashed
<tgm4883_laptop> how long have you had it installed?
<hugol1> I guess it left something wrong in the database
<hugol1> 5 days more o less
<hugol1> I reinstalled ubuntu 6 days ago
<hugol1> instaleed gutsy
<tgm4883_laptop> well you could try repairing the database, or importing a backup of the database
<hugol1> tgm4883_laptop:  how do I repair the database?
<hugol1> I didnt do any backup of the database and I guess mythtv doesnt do them automatically right?
<DaveMorris> isn't there an option for reparing the database
<DaveMorris> hugol1: it does, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=581172
<reclusivemonke1> is anyone else having trouble getting listings from XMLTV in the UK? I don't seem to be able to get a response from the radio times website
<tgm4883_laptop> I had a database issue and ran the optimize tables on it from MCC
<DaveMorris> sorry reclusivemonke1I use the EIT here in the UK
<hugol1> DaveMorris:  Im cheking that link, but how do I go about repairing the actual database?
<reclusivemonke1> $eit
<hugol1> DaveMorris:  I didnt install mythbuntu, I installed Ubuntu gutsy desktop and installed the mythtv packets from synaptic. I dont think that way the backups are done right?
<DaveMorris> superm1: ^^
<superm1> backups are weekly
<DaveMorris> reclusivemonke1: it's the free to air transmitted guide, 7 days worth
<superm1> and automatic
<DaveMorris> sometimes refered as EPG
<DaveMorris> superm1: on ubuntu with mythtv as well?
<superm1> yeah
<reclusivemonke1> ah right. I don't get digital until 2011 where I live now :-S
<hugol1> superm1:  where are this backups?
<superm1> /var/backups i think
<DaveMorris> reclusivemonke1: lives in the middle of nowhere
<hugol1> ok Ill check thanks
<DaveMorris> I'm guessing you need to log into the database manually and do a drop on the database, then import the sql dmp
<hugol1> and how do I run the aplication to repair the databes?
<hugol1> DaveMorris:  I am used to work with databases
<DaveMorris> [IDEA] m-c-c provides easy restoration my database backups
<hugol1> specially mysql
<superm1> $spec
<DaveMorris> you'll know what to do then :)
<tgm4883_laptop> $add spec
<hugol1> mcc is mythbuntu control center?
<DaveMorris> $blueprints
<DaveMorris> $blueprint
<tgm4883_laptop> :(
<DaveMorris> hugol yes
<pdragon> i saw that check box in MCC to run daily database maintenance. Is it good to check that anyway even if you're not having problems?
<tgm4883_laptop> therethinker, tell DaveMorris $add spec
<DaveMorris> $url
<DaveMorris> stupid bot
<hugol1> if I install mythbuntu control center will it change any configuration in my ubuntu computer besides any mythtv configuration?
<superm1> bootsplash
<superm1> that's about all you will see changed though
<therethinker> $add spec
<DaveMorris> someone already did the spec - https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+spec/backup-restore
<tgm4883_laptop> therethinker, does mythbot autojoin?
<therethinker> What?
<hugolp> ok thanks
<tgm4883_laptop> this channel
<therethinker> $mythbot
<therethinker> No, it connects
<therethinker> Ah, its dead!
<therethinker> Its about to crash!
<tgm4883_laptop> i was just wondering what would happen if we kicked it
<therethinker> That means I can get some test data...
<hugolp> shit
<tgm4883_laptop> ?
<hugolp> it only keeps one database back-up and it was done today
<therethinker> Whoo!
<therethinker> It quit at the same time on both!
<DaveMorris> hugolp I think we need to file a bug on that 1 then
<DaveMorris> $bugs
<mythbot> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mythtv/+packagebugs
<hugolp> DaveMorris:  is suposed to behave in a different way?
<superm1> hugolp, no it uses rotations
<frank_> The mythtv backend setup in gutsy is not doing the mythfilldatabase when I click yes at the prompy
<tgm4883_laptop> hugolp, no it should do a few at lease
<hugolp> rotations?
<frank_> prompt*
<DaveMorris> well, personally I'd like to see more than 1 backup
<superm1> it will make more than one backup
<superm1> i dont know how that's handled
<tgm4883_laptop> DaveMorris, there is more than one backup
<superm1> but it does
<tgm4883_laptop> looks like it makes 5 backups
<tgm4883_laptop> 1 per week
<hugolp> and I didnt think it was important but now that Im here, mythbackend setup sometimes starts at a console sometime it doesnt
<tgm4883_laptop> so it could make more, 5 weeks ago sounds like when i installed
<frank_> I'm doing the mythfilldatabase manualy but the automated way after you setup the backend doesn't work
<frank_> can anyone confirm?
<hugolp> it works here
<frank_> hugolp: maybe it's because I'm running kubuntu....?
<hugolp> not very probable but I guess it could be
<frank_> not sure what to do to find the problem.
 * DaveMorris risks been killed by upgrading his frontend to gutsy
<therethinker> I've been writing programs to write sonnets...
<therethinker> its... interesting :P
<reclusivemonke1> therethinker: stanzas or it doesn't exist ;-)
<therethinker> http://zbanks.mine.nu:8080/test.html#
<therethinker> http://pastebin.org/5361 --sample
<therethinker> it only knows about 50 words or so :p
<reclusivemonke1> lol they all seem a little freudian!
<therethinker> reclusivemonke1, hehe, they're not *that* bad, as far as computer-generated talk goes
<reclusivemonke1> certainly shows promise
<therethinker> Yeah... its based on a recursive sentence generator I wrote... I took out a ton of features that tended to make sentances too long (dep. clauses, compound sent, etc)
<therethinker> Sonnets are hard, because they're so long :p
<DaveMorris> therethinker: you do this for work?
<therethinker> Err... no :P
<reclusivemonke1> is there a purpose behind it all? (besides the obvious)
<therethinker> No, not really. I'm interested in this stuff...
<DaveMorris> there is a natural language group at work who I know a few people of
<therethinker> There was a small section in GEB:EGB that inspired me...
<therethinker> DaveMorris: I've been talking about it on swhack... I found them from the phenny bot, and this fits in to the topic of their channel...
<therethinker> haikus are easier... and make a bit more sense:THE DOG: A dog is a dog./My smelly cow is on a key./A cat is my mouse.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-10-20
<KillerKiwi2005> Hi, ive found i need to use nvtv to set my overscan for tv out... where is the best place to add this line so it happens at login?
<KillerKiwi2005> ?
<KillerKiwi2005> anyone?
<solarbaby> I'd like to hear the answer to that myself
<KillerKiwi2005> lol
<solarbaby> If I were running a full Ubuntu Desktop theres a program called Sessions in the start menu and I'd use that.. but since Im not running Ubuntu Desktop I have no idea
<DaveMorris> http://www.xfce.org/documentation/4.2/manuals/xfce4-session might do the job
<DaveMorris> might need installing as well
<solarbaby> Thanks Dave
<KillerKiwi2005> .... dont think that does it.... i need to run a custom command
<solarbaby> Yeah it seems kinda up in the air there..  Im not sure if it just remembers stuff you have already loaded up or not
<solarbaby> I wouldn't trust it
<KillerKiwi2005> auch a common thing...
<KillerKiwi2005> such
<KillerKiwi2005> its the last thing i need todo as well :(
<DaveMorris> does the command need to be run on login or start up?
<DaveMorris> whats the command, and poke superm1 when his back
<DaveMorris> I need to goto bed before my g/f its me again
<KillerKiwi2005> its just nvtv to set overscan for tv out
<KillerKiwi2005> nvtv -t -s Huge
<solarbaby> KillerKiwi: this looks like the right place right here /home/solarbaby/.cache/xfce4/desktop# /home/user/.cache/xfce4/desktop/menu-cache--etc-xdg-mythbuntu-xfce4-desktop-menu.xml.rc
<KillerKiwi2005> ...
<therethinker> Wow, I was slow...
<therethinker> I need a second bot to detect when mythbot dies, and recessitates him...
<therethinker> thats not a bad idea... but just... stupid
<solarbaby> Im currently running in xfce and it is nice and fast, Im considering downloading gnome, but lets say I wanna switch back and forth.. can I do that in a matter of seconds?  would mythtv be effected by switching back and forth?
<tgm4883_laptop> well you could if you had different user names
<williammanda_> if i install mythtv from synaptic... is it any different from mythbuntu?
<tgm4883_laptop> you won't have the artwork
<tgm4883_laptop> but the preferred way to install from gutsy is to install mcc
<packetgod> I'm very happy with Mythbuntu so far, great stuff.  Got all my systems moved over from mythdora and everything is working well.
<packetgod> My frontend is still on the beta, anyone see any reason to upgrade it once the final version is released if all is working well?
<tgm4883_laptop> no
<williammanda_> ANYONE AWAKE?
<tgm4883_laptop> yes
<williammanda_> where can I get instructions to install mythtv for 7.10
<tgm4883_laptop> $guide
<mythbot> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<williammanda_> synaptic mythtv install is different
<tgm4883_laptop> oh?
<tgm4883_laptop> how so?
<williammanda_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Gutsy_Backend_Frontend_Desktop
<williammanda_> the setup is not the same as the url
<williammanda_> i just installed 7.10 and mythtv through synaptic
<tgm4883_laptop> well yea
<tgm4883_laptop> thats because you can now click and install things
<tgm4883_laptop> apt protocol i thing
<tgm4883_laptop> think
<williammanda_> not the same as the url
<tgm4883_laptop> well yea, because you installed mythtv though synaptic, not MCC
<tgm4883_laptop> $mcc
<mythbot> Mythbuntu Control Centre - a admin panel for MythTV - Created and maintained by the mythbuntu team. http://www.mythbuntu.org/about
<tgm4883_laptop> are you telling me that following the guide from start to finish is not possible?
<Suggley> if thats the install mythtv on the ubuntu site - i agree i tried it 1000 times - i ended up installin mythbuntu
<Suggley> Hi guys - i been looking to find a way to make the music section show like the video section (ie in folders) and havent been able to find a thing - does anythign exist to make it so?
<tgm4883_laptop> not sure
<tgm4883_laptop> although i would like to know whats wrong with the guide
<tgm4883_laptop> i'm not saying it's perfect, but I can't fix it if I don't know whats wrong
<Suggley> i am not specificly sure - i am a bit of a linux noob
<tgm4883_laptop> thats the point
<tgm4883_laptop> where did you go wrong?
<tgm4883_laptop> the guide is not for mythtv experts
<Suggley> i tried so many times and i got to where to add capture devices - and it wouldnt add a thing
<Suggley> it could see teh 2 capture cards (sometimes - other times it renamed them) and i t just wouldnt add them to the list
<Suggley> i would be interested to try again on another hdd now i know a little more
<Suggley> i think it could have been the fireware - but i only really learnt about it after i installed mythbuntu
<KillerKiwi2005> ARGGG nvtv in gutsy segfaults
<Suggley> i like the gnome desktop - but now once i log into the gnome desktop in Mythbuntu - and go to play a video - i get no responce from the keyboard
<tgm4883_laptop> it may have been the firewire, do you have it working now though?
<Suggley> firewire?
<Suggley> i just went back to xfce
<Suggley> if we are still talkin keyboard inactivity
<tgm4883_laptop> no
<tgm4883_laptop> you said that the firewire might have been messing up the guide, or did i misunderstand
<Suggley> nah misunderstood
<Suggley> fireware
<Suggley> for the DTV card
<KillerKiwi2005> yay it worked....
<KillerKiwi2005> which script calls mythfrontend ?
<KillerKiwi2005> actully nvtv needs root so I think I need it in the xsession...
<gib> How are is on screen color correction supposed to work with Xv controls enabled.  I can bring them up and toggle through the settings, but when I try to adjust the adjustment bars that pop up by using either the forward or back arrows it just changes to color/hue/ect.  -1% in place of the bar.
<gib> The adjustment boxes pop up fine with the F key, they just don't adjust--except for volume.
<KillerKiwi2005> hmmm /usr/share/myhtbuntu/xsession.sh looks like a good place
<solarbaby> packetgod: I love UbuntuMyth is much it exhausts me
<gib> Tweaking it could be a full time occupation :)
<solarbaby> gib: agreed
<gib> So, do on-screen color adjustments work for you guys?
<solarbaby> I've never tried them..  sounded like something I didn't want to tweak
<gib> Toggling F-Key to bring up different color adjustments, and <- -> to adjust bars?
<KillerKiwi2005> ok so how do I add a module option at boot time?
<gib> Well, my recordings are coming out too dark.
<gib> Is there another way to adjust the recordings?
<solarbaby> KillerKiwi: your out of my league pal
<KillerKiwi2005> solarbaby: :)
<gib> Also, I have another server for other things that's idle much of the time.  What's the best way to go about helping with transcoding, but not doing anything else--neither playing, nor recording, nor storing--not lending it's cpu to help with the transcode job log?
<gib> Oh, and are there other kind of filters other than noise and deinterlace filters, such as color-correction filters.  I having found anything like that googling.
<gib> Somehow or another, I need to adjust the color of my recordings.
<solarbaby> Isn't there supposed to be a new Ubuntu Install coming out soon?
<solarbaby> Next week maybe?  just trying to figure when I should get ready to install
<tgm4883_laptop> no?
<tgm4883_laptop> new Ubuntu Install?
<solarbaby> Yeah..  I read something about a New Version in the works, soon?
<tgm4883_laptop> well alpha 1 of hardy comes out in november
<tgm4883_laptop> nov 29th
<solarbaby> Ah November it is
<solarbaby> Oh thats like December
<solarbaby> hehe
<solarbaby> I'll be a whole year older by then
<solarbaby> I guess I wont wait that long..  and install what I have now
<solarbaby> fix it later
<solarbaby> I feel impatient..  I wanting to play around with Gnomb, but Kubuntu is working out so nice on my Myth Server I haven't wanted to mess with it
<solarbaby> I suppose I can just use both on the same computer so if thats the case, no big deal..
<solarbaby> I have a feeling Myth Servers should always be running a speedy Desktop Envirement
<frank_> i have horizontal bars of crap when i watch recordings in gutsy. i have a nvidia fx 5500 card. anybody else see this. it's like slight static in the video
<frank_> too tired tonight. good night
<Varka> hi
<Varka> im trying to access mythweb with my configured username and password but i get "database access denied" all the time. what or where do i have to do additional configuration?
<gib> frank_, did you try applying a noise filter?
<Varka> im using mythbuntu 7.10 rc and configured it only with its configurationtools and setuproutines by now
<gib> I haven't tried mythweb yet, but I assume it wants the backends sqlserver password, not you mybuntu login password.  Is that what you're giving it?
<Varka> gib: i gave the same username and pw to both
<Varka> gib: maybe i did something wrong configuring those logins, how can change them?
<gib> Oh, so you aren't using the autogenerated one, or using mythtv as you sqlserver login?
<gib> My guess would be that your regular name is not in the sql server.
<gib> You can always run backend setup again.
<gib> Or run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common."
<Varka> gib: hm, and the mysqldatabaselogin is done in the backend setup?
<gib> The backend setup is where it takes the values to use for setting up a sql db.
<Varka> gib: the strange thing is, if im using another user/pw combination than the one i configured i get a new empty logindialog but if i use the one i configured i get that "database access denied" page
<Varka> gib: could it be that im login in but have not the rights to use mythweb by now?
<Varka> gib: You are most likely receiving this message because you
<Varka> have failed to configure mythweb's database login info.
<Varka> Please see .htaccess for instructions.
<gib> Can you access that backend from other workstations using the regular front end interface?
<Varka> gib: what would be the URL for the regular frontend?
<Varka> gib: sry, now i know what you mean
<Varka> gib: well i dont know as i dont have frontends installed on my other workstations by now
<gib> The regular front end assesses that backend sql-sever directly, not via the backend webserver, but it will tell you if the problem is with your sql-server login in general, or a problem with the web server accessing the sql-database
<Varka> well, using gutsy fresh install here, what would i have to install to have a working frontend to test that?
<gib> Just the mythtv frontend package.
<Varka> ok, installing..
<gib> When you install it just replace localhost with the ip of your backend server and the username with your backend servers sql username, and password.
<gib> And make sure you don't have sql-server access firewalled off on the backend.
<Varka>  If you are adding this machine to an existing mythtv-network, you will want to update this password to the one in use by the network after completing installation.
<Varka> should i change the pw already to the on i gave the backend?
<gib> Yes
<gib> and the username, and change localhost to the other machines IP
<Varka> all that by running: sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common    right?
<gib> That's one way.
<Varka> lol, it says, mythtv-common ist not installed oO
<gib> You can also go into util/setup general and change it.
<gib> Did you launch myth front end?
<Varka> not yet, i have to relogin, brb
<gib> If so, just go into setup/general and make the changes there.
<gib> You installed mythtv-frontend and it didn't automatically pull mythtv-common in as a dep?
<Varka> gib: well it did, but the dpkg-reconfigure command says its not installed
<Varka> i started the frontend for testing an was prompted to fill in the login and host, did it but could not connect to my backend
<gib> Oh.  Just run mythtv-frontend, go to util/setup -> general and make the changes there.
<Varka> so i think the problem lies still at the backend
<gib> Seem like the username your using really wasn't added as a sql-server user.
<gib> you're
<Varka> ok, now, what command to use to configure that at the backend again please?
<gib> Just run the backend setup program
<Varka> gib: did that already, 3 times, and changed user and pw, but no success
<gib> Why not try sticking with the defaults then.
<gib> If you use mythtv you won't have to wonder if it got added right.
<gib> and use the default password too.
<Varka> first i dont know the defaults, second im sure i changed them, third the backend is exposed to the www
<gib> It says it generates the password randomly, but it doesn't say if you change it it will change it on the backend, only that if you already have another server you want to access you should use it's password.
<Varka> sure, sure, but what use would the randomly on the frontend of another workstation generated pw have accessing my backend on the server
<gib> I assume you don't have to use port 80, nor have the port you choose open to the Internet.
<Varka> well, im pretty sure now, that username and pw are correct, at backend and frontend. at least for the mythweb, but it seems the problem lies beneath
<gib> I think just entering a different password into front-end setup doesn't change you pw in sql server.
<gib> It's asking you what it IS, not what you'd like to change it too.
<gib> to
<Varka> sure it doesnt, but i changed the pw with the settings-gui form mythbuntu again and now also a Xth time with sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythweb
<Varka> on the backend
<gib> Then again, I'm sleepy, and no expert in this area.  I'm just pretty sure that it would be a whole lot easier to go with the default and verify that everything is working, and then change them later if you like.
<Varka> maybe, but thats too late, as i changed the defaults already...
<Varka> but thank you anyway for your patience
<gib> The default password is randomly generated, so I'm not sure why it would be less secure they one you choose yourself.
<Varka> the installationprocedure of mythbuntu doesnt tell me anything about a randomly generated pw, how could i know
<gib> That's OK.  I'm sure there are a lot of people more qualified to help you out, but I seem to be the only one up at the moment.  :)
<gib> Good luck.
<Varka> in fact it forces me to type in a personal logindata
<Varka> yeah, well, its saturday morning .. ;)
<gib> Are you running a webserver for other than internal use?
<Varka> not yet, but i want to
<gib> You have a static IP?
<Varka> no
<Varka> but theres dyndns and stuff
<gib> Yeah.
<gib> Your upload speed is probably way low though.
<gib> What kind of connection do you have?
<Varka> well, i had a gallery running on that server for about 5 month and want to set it back up when mythtv runs properl
<Varka> +y
<Varka> 16mbit down 1mbit up
<gib> Wow, that 's good.  It's cable?
<Varka> dsl2+
<gib> What do you pay a month for that?
<Varka> with phoneflat and lower mobile call prices 49,- euro per month
<gib> Sounds like a great deal.  What country?
<Varka> well, there are cheaper ones, but less reliable and with p2p-ports shaped
<Varka> germany
<Varka> and you?
<gib> US
<Varka> and there are no cheaper providers in the us? cant believe that
<gib> The dollars been dropping like a rock.  Good thing I moved money into euro-based bonds.
<Varka> in fact i heard that there are regions where you get your highspeed internet with you flat or house at a time for almost nothing
<gib> Well, monopoly and no-regulation are the names of the game here now, so consumers get screwed.
<Varka> so aol is the monopolist?
<gib> Well, most people have cable tv, but you pretty much are stuck with the cable provider who services your area, so they just keep jacking up the price.
<Varka> and phonebased internet?
<Varka> not available? to slow? to expensive?
<Varka> too
<gib> You can get dsl, but I don't think tv over the phone is too common, so you still have to deal with that.
<Varka> hm, sad
<Varka> for about 70 euro you can get 25mbit here in most bigger towns
<gib> If you get PO'd at your cable provider you have to get sat tv.
<gib> The dollar is dropping so fast against the euro that American won't be able to afford to travel to europe.
<Varka> well, i prefer sat-tv as you have now additional costs per month and more channels and the signal bandwith is much higher with 4 to 8 mbit compared to 2 mbit on cable as it is here
<Varka> now=no
<gib> We have a raving lunitic borrowing money like mad from China to flush down the Iraq toliet.
<gib> It's little wonder the dollar is dropping.
<Varka> hehe, i wont continue the discussion in that direction as i would take ages to tell you what i think about us politics ^^
<gib> It'd pretty f'd up, that's for sure.
<gib> I guess being from Germany, you know a thing or two about fascism.  The so-called neo-cons is charge are pretty much neo-fascists.
<Varka> sure, but germans are the one to be blamed all the time, as if we are the only ones that killed other people to get more land, money, slaves or whatever in the past...
<Varka> no word about the black people, the native americans...
<Varka> and the are opressing them on to the present day
<Varka> but we are the bad ones for eternity
<gib> Well, GW's Grandpa was a nazi.  No one ever talks about that.  There are about 30% of people in every country that are just strongly drawn to authoritrianism, it's certainly not unique to Germany.
<gib> The US is one of the most right-wing countries in the world at this time.
<Varka> thats right, in fact, a lot of nacism went to other countrys as the second ww ended
<gib> Or at least the current "leadership."
<gib> He wasn't a nazi proper, but a good bubby trading partner sympathizer.
<gib> And his family are still strong believers in athoritarianism.
<Varka> as the majority of them is, and thats the more dangerous group as they are intelligent and not only blind followers that want to take part in a strong group
<tritium> Please stay on topic.
<Varka> but i have to quit conversation now, as i really want to get my mythbuntu working
<gib> Well, GW is a dipshit, but not the ones pulling his strings.
<Varka> tritium: yeah sry
<tritium> thanks, Varka :)
<Varka> tritium: maybe you can help me setting up my mythweb?
<tritium> Varka: perhaps.  I've set it up on feisty.  What's up?
<tritium> (and edgy)
<Varka> tritium: well im running mythbuntu 7.10 rc, by now i set it up using only the nomal setuproutines and frontends. now i want to connect to the mythweb gui to edit my channels
<Varka> tritium: i used username and pw all the same at every point the setup asked me to fill in any
<tritium> I'm not sure how mythbuntu goes about setting it up.  I've always installed the mythweb package manually.
<Varka> tritium: it does
<gib> Goodnight, and good luck.  I should have gone to bed a long time ago.
<Varka> tritium: trying to access mythweb with http://localhost/mythweb or remotely from another host i get "database access denied" if i fill in the username and pw i configured
<Varka> tritium: but if i fill in another one i get another empty login dialog
<Varka> so i think the username and pw for mythweb is right but i dont have the right to access the database with it
<Varka> any ideas?
<tritium> Varka: not sure what mythbuntu is doing there.  I had to restrict access, as it was open to the world after installing the package.
<Varka> i did "sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythweb" already and reentered the username and pw
<Varka> tritium: where could i have a look now? what could be restricted?
<Varka> tritium: i think its the mysql-database beneath that doesnt let me connect
<tritium> Varka: not sure.  I've not tried mythbuntu yet.  I'm waiting for it to be released.
<Varka> tritium: but it uses the same backendprograms like you installed manually
<tritium> Varka: I had to create a .htdigest file to restrict access.
<tritium> Varka: yes, but it's setting up access differently
<Varka> tritium: where do i find that file if it exists? and if it doesnt, what other file could restrict access?
<tritium> Varka: it doesn't exist.  I had to create it in /var/www/mythweb
<Varka> let me see if it exists on my setup
<tritium> Varka: also, check your /var/www/mythweb/.htaccess (symlink to /etc/mythtv/mythweb-htaccess)
<Varka> yes, there is no .htdigest but the .htaccess and .htaccess.dist
<tritium> Varka: correct.  I created the .htdigest
<Varka> tritium: ok, there was another randonly generated login in the .htaccess. i filled in the one i gave mythbuntu while installing it. restarting now. maybe thats all
<tritium> Varka: hopefully so
<Varka> no, no success
<tritium> Not sure, then.
<Varka> could it be something with the userrights or so?
<tritium> Don't know.
<Varka> ok
<Varka> i make a cleaninstall now
<Varka> tritium: are you there for a while to ask you if problems occur?
<tritium> Varka: I'm sorry.  It's 3 a.m. here.  I need to go to bed.
<Varka> oh, sry, its 11at here ;)
<Varka> am
<tritium> Good luck :)
<Varka> tritium: so sleep well and good night
<Varka> thx
<tritium> Have a good day!
<KillerKiwi2005> I used mythbuntu control centre but i cant access via vnc / or through a myth frontend......
<KillerKiwi2005> also mythweb does "MasterServerIP or MasterServerPort not found! You mayneed to check your settings.php file or re-run mythtv-setup"
<stevetv> hi there.  can i ask what is an appropriate way to rename video files?  i don't want to jsut rename them via a terminal... as im guessing it'll break my database???
<DaveMorris> stevetv: not that I know off
<stevetv> not that you know of an appropriate way to rename files, or not that you know of will break a database :P?
<Varka> heureka, my mythbuntu rocks 8)
<MythbuntuGuest18> anyone there?
<MythbuntuGuest18> need help gettin my kde back
<MythbuntuGuest80> quiet in here ...
<MythbuntuGuest80> hi there?
<MythbuntuGuest80> mist hier
<Varka> hi MythbuntuGuest80
<Daviey> He's on a blog roll this week...
<Daviey> hmm.. wrong channel - doh
<therethinker> $mythbot
<Varka> i cant change keybindings neither from within the frontend nor from mythweb. well i can change them, and they remain changed in the menu but in fact the dont change at the keyboard
<Varka> any suggestions?
<w00tzilla> Hi.  Does anyone know if an ATI 7500 All in Wonder card is supported?
<tgm4883> w00tzilla, supported for capture, playback or both?
<williammanda_> hey guys
<williammanda_> I can't get mythbuntu to work.....it will install but the control center will not come up
<tgm4883> williammanda_, 64-bit?
<williammanda_> yes
<tgm4883> yep
<tgm4883> sec
<tgm4883> theres a minor bug in it for 64-bit, i'm not sure if the fix has been pushed to updates yet, but it is in the ppa, and you can download the deb too
<tgm4883> sec, let me get the link
<tgm4883> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3565709&postcount=2
<williammanda_> I went back and uninstalled mythbuntu...and installed mythtv through synapic....
<tgm4883> well the only issue that the bug affects is the opening of MCC
<tgm4883> and it's only if the medibuntu repo isn't in your sources.list
<zerodamage> Can anyone tell me if the ATI 7500 AIW cards are supported in any way?
<williammanda_> and I am having a problem getting past the mythtv-setup....i get the 3 blue screens...then it kicks me out to the desktop
<tgm4883> zerodamage/w00tzilla, does it work in gutsy?  Are you trying to capture?
<tgm4883> williammanda_, error messages?
<williammanda_> i will need to do it in terminal
<zerodamage> tgm4883:  The card's basic 3d and what not are detected since compiz-fusion worked out of the box.  I am not finding a way to enable tv capture.   I installed mythbuntu after the fact without any issues.
<tgm4883> zerodamage, looks like you can only watch live TV, but no recording.  This is as of march this year
<tgm4883> err may
<tgm4883> zerodamage, http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/ATI_All-in-Wonder_HowTo_(English)   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2358169
<tgm4883> i'm not sure if any progress has been made in gutsy
<zerodamage> tgm4883:  I am new to mythtv; how do I go about watching tv?  I do not see anything that says "watch tv" or anything similar to that.
<tgm4883> or if it's any better due to the better ati drivers
<tgm4883> zerodamage, see both links i provided you
<zerodamage> thx, that's all I needed to know.  I will hit up bestbuy later for a pvr 150
<stoth> hey folks
<tgm4883> zerodamage, good call, great card
<tgm4883> $ask
<mythbot> Although I didn't know, ubotu says: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<stoth> I'm a linuxtv dev, who's only recently tried to bring up mythtv on a spare box. I have some issues with the guide/channel association. Is anyone free to discuss?
<zerodamage> the pvr 150 is hardware encoding right?  my system here isn't a dual core beast which is common place these days. lol
<tgm4883> yes
<zerodamage> cool.  thx fellas.  peace
<tgm4883> stoth, i have a little bit
<tgm4883> then it's release party time :)
<stoth> tgm4883: Thanks. I'm running it in the US with  QAM source. All the channels are channel (and are playing), and I've downloaded a guide from datadirect. But the guide shows 'Unknown' for all guide content..... Kinda like I need to associate my digital QAM channels to the specific DD schedule channels.
<tgm4883> you mean SchedulesDirect?
<stoth> y
<tgm4883> did you scan for channels, or download them from SD?
<stoth> scan
<tgm4883> what tuner
<stoth> new tuner... but for discussion sake assume a dvico QAM fusion 3.
<tgm4883> k
<stoth> all channels play correctly.
<stoth> but the guide downloads, but doesn;t seem to be 'connected' internally to the channels.
<tgm4883> so the channels play right, they just dont have the data?
<stoth> y
<tgm4883> k
<tgm4883> couple things it could be
<stoth> I expected to see a channel mapping screen in mythtv-setup, but I don't see anything obvious that connects local digital channel X to schedulesdirect channel X.
<tgm4883> 1)  the wrong lineup was selected in SD
<tgm4883> 2)  Digital channels aren't being broadcast with the correct info
<tgm4883> theres a way to fix this, but it's not exactly fun if you have lots of channels
<stoth> 1 is correct, 2 - possible, I would not expect SD to understand the proprietary digital format - hence I assumed I can manually map them.
<stoth> tgm4883: I'm all ears.
<tgm4883> k
<tgm4883> it's a pita, but you only have to do it once, you also will need a keyboard
<stoth> k
<tgm4883> you'll have to manually enter the channelid for each channel
<tgm4883> this is done in mythweb
<stoth> ok. Is that the native web service built into the app? or an addon?
<tgm4883> it's built into mythweb, which i believe is installed by default with the backend
<tgm4883> you have to click on the key&wrench at the top
<tgm4883> then mythtv channel info
<stoth> one sec
<tgm4883> sec, i haven't done this in a long time
<stoth> I don't see the port listened in the myth-setup tool (frontend and backon on single machine btw)
<tgm4883> are you going to
<tgm4883> http://mythbackendip/mythweb
<stoth> (hmm, wasn't installed by default on gutsy)
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> can you go into MCC and install it?
<stoth> doing apot-get now.
<tgm4883> that works too
<stoth> bingo
<pike__> wow 900 kB on torrent nice
<stoth> tgm4883: I can see the web page, a giant list of channels. Where do I get the xmltvid from?
<tgm4883> sec
<superm1> the xmltvid is found when you run mythfilldatabas
<superm1> e
<stoth> I have the data loaded via mythfilldatabase, I mean is their an easy access mechanism to get the xml channel name and id?
<Daviey> superm1: what country are you in?
<superm1> stoth, if the call sign for the channel and the channel number don't match up to what SD expects, it won't populate right
<superm1> so you need to update those
<williammanda__> http://pastebin.ca/743591
<williammanda__> this is what i get in terminal
<stoth> superm1: That's what I'm trying to do, but I don't understand where I get the callsign from (or even whether that's technicall known as the xmltvid)
<superm1> stoth, ah
<superm1> stoth, when you log into schedules direct
<superm1> its what the network is called
<superm1> like KDSM
<superm1> or something like that
<stoth> In the channels listings table you mean?
<stoth> (via sd)
<superm1> yeah
<superm1> alternatively, if that doesn't work for you tgm4883  has another solution
<stoth> ahh, I see it.
<tgm4883> right now it's being slow, but if you go to the zap2it.com website, and go into listings (picking your type of cable and everything)
<stoth> I have the new value associated, will I need to re-run mythfilldatabase?
<tgm4883> then click on the channel (not a program on the channel
<tgm4883> you'll get a link like this
<tgm4883> http://tvlistings.zap2it.com/tvlistings/ZCSGrid.do?stnNum=10424&lineupId=OR36517%3a-&zipcode=97304&channel=3&channelCnt=3
<tgm4883> stnNum= is the xmltvid
<tgm4883> in this case
<tgm4883> 10424
<tgm4883> which is the portland CW
<stoth> I think I have that number from SD, it's showing me channel #, xmltvid then channel name
<stoth> OK. I have three xmltvid's (11331, 11705, 11259) mapped via mythweb for the right channels and saved.
<stoth> Do I need to re-run mythfilldtabase?
<stoth> (ok, runnit it anyway)
<stoth> s/runnit/running/
<pike__> so with myth the videos cannot be stored as flat files is that right?
<stoth> TADA! listings, cool. Thanks tgm4883, superm1
<superm1> stoth, which solution ended up working for you?
<superm1> mine or tgm4883's
<stoth> I got the xmltvid from SD listings page, the keyed it manually via mythweb.
<superm1> ok cool
<tgm4883> ok, im out, release party time
<superm1> cu
<Varka> hi, i have mythbuntu 7.10 rc up and running and aktivated lan-access. i am able to connect to mythweb from other workstations but not to the backend with another frontend running on those other workstations
<stoth> that's maybe a mysql security issue.
<stoth> check the hostnames and port numbers in mythtvsetup, may sure you're not using localhost.
<williammanda_> what is the mythtv user password?
<superm1> williammanda_, it's generated randomly
<superm1> williammanda_, you dont run things as the mythtv user in mythbuntu though
<superm1> its all done as normal user
<williammanda_> well...i understand....but i couldn't get mythbuntu to work earlier....
<williammanda_> control center wouldn't start
<williammanda_> so i loaded myth the old way
<williammanda_> and still couldn't get mythtv-setup to work
<williammanda_> i'm a member of mythtv group.....haven't ever had this problem
<williammanda_> so i thought i would try to logon as mythtv and run mythtv-setup
<williammanda_> tgm said there was a problem with the 64 bit
<superm1> williammanda_, yeah its a 64 bit problem.  there is a new deb on the ubuntu forums
<superm1> for mythbuntu
<superm1> that resolves the 64 bit issue
<williammanda_> is that installed after mythbuntu?
<superm1> williammanda_, it will be for monday's release
<superm1> and i'm pushing it to the archives -proposed section right now
<superm1> williammanda_, see this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=580553
<williammanda_> got it
<williammanda_> i'm getting the same result
<williammanda_> with mythbuntu....
<williammanda_> kicks me out of mythtv setup
<superm1> kicks you out?
<superm1> what do you mean?
<williammanda_> do i need to re-install mysql?
<williammanda_> upon starting mythtv setup....
<superm1> where are you starting it from?
<williammanda_> i only get through the 3 blue screens
<superm1> oh mysql user issue.....
<williammanda_> whether using mythbuntu or regular myth install
<superm1> do you have ~/.mythtv/mysql.txt ?
<superm1> if so - get rid of it...
<williammanda_> nope
<superm1> okay did you change the mysql password for the mythtv user?
<williammanda_> nope
<superm1> okay is mysqld running?
<superm1> can you check?
<williammanda_> not sure
<superm1> ps aux | grep mysql will show you
<williammanda__> http://pastebin.ca/743661
<williammanda_> i haven't used this before....not sure what it is telling me
<superm1> yeah its running
<superm1> okay hm.
<superm1> wait so your doing this as root
<williammanda__> should i do this?
<williammanda__> UPDATE user SET Password=PASSWORD('mythtv') WHERE user='mythtv';
<superm1> check for a /root/.mythtv/mysql.txt then
<superm1> well that is an alternate way to go about things
<superm1> should we not be able to figure out why the random password isn't working, reseting it is a soltuion
<williammanda__> nothing in root
<superm1> can you launch it as your normal user?
<williammanda__> ok i'll try
<williammanda__> i'm confused...running ps aux | grep mysql as a normal user?
<superm1> no i mean mythtv-setup
<soren> What do I need to do to make xmltv configuration show up in mythtv-setup in the sources setup?
<superm1> soren, the RC had a bug that xmltv didn't install via ubiquity
<superm1> soren, so after installation, install it via apt
<soren> superm1: Ah, so just install xmltv and it will show up?
<superm1> soren, and then it will show up
<superm1> yeah
<williammanda__> i did run mythtv setup as a normal user
<superm1> williammanda_, then it is sounding more like you'll want to reset that password.  i'm not sure how you got to this situation.  be sure to update the password in /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt after you reset it
<williammanda__> i just used a superuser terminal for grep
<superm1> o
<soren> superm1: Ok, thanks.
<williammanda__> mythtv setup was lanuched through control center
<superm1> williammanda_, ook
<superm1> soren, no prob.
<reclusivemonke2> has anyone heard of any successes with the soungraph iMON pad remote?
<williammanda__> ?
<williammanda__> william@C2D:~$ UPDATE user SET Password=PASSWORD('mythtv') WHERE user='mythtv';
<williammanda__> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<williammanda__> i get this error when running this command
<MythbuntuGuest76> hi I'm installing mythbuntu now and was wondering if xfs and /var/lib is the prefered partitioning?
<williammanda_> xfs is yes
<MythbuntuGuest76> i did read /var/lib/mythtv somewhere, is that where storage is now?
<williammanda_> the location is defined during the setup process
<williammanda_> it has a default...but you can enter any location
<MythbuntuGuest76> ok but what is the default?
<williammanda_> i don't remember
<MythbuntuGuest76> default is often better when upgrades come around
<MythbuntuGuest76> ok i go with /var/lib that I've been using all the time before then i guess
<MythbuntuGuest76> thank you
<williammanda__> ok...i'm stuck
<williammanda__> i can't get past this error message...
<williammanda__> root@C2D:/home/william# UPDATE user SET Password=PASSWORD('mythtv') WHERE user='mythtv';
<williammanda__> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<pike_> why ()? in bash youd either '' or if you wan t() then \('mythtv'\) right?
<soren> williammanda__: You need to do that in mysql, not in a prompt.
<williammanda__> soren how do i do that?
<williammanda__> i'm just following a guide
<williammanda__> mysql -u root mysql
<williammanda__> ?
<superm1> williammanda_, those are supposed to be issued in a mysql client
<pike_> closest ive come to db exp is sqltools on a windows oracle box so im expecting myth to be an experience :)
<superm1> in the ideal situation none of this would have come up
<williammanda__> i'm still lost.....how do i start mysql client to enter the command?
<superm1> mysql -u root mysql
<superm1> and then type that command you have there
<williammanda__> root@C2D:/home/william# mysql -u root mysql
<williammanda__> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<MythbuntuGuest76> superm1 any big changes from the rc to final? and thx for all the good work
<williammanda__> am i doing something wrong?
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest76, yes we have our own theme, and bug fixes
<superm1> williammanda_, do you have a root password set?
<superm1> for mysql?
<williammanda__> no
<williammanda__> no password
<superm1> williammanda_, well it's sure sounding like you do
<MythbuntuGuest76> superm1 I'll get that theme with updates later right?
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest76, unfortunately not.  I can point you at the deb for it though.
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest76, its not part of the ubuntu archives
<williammanda__> would it be easier for me to uninstall mysql & mythtv and start over?
<superm1> since it was a last minute decision to add
<superm1> williammanda_, at this point yes.
<superm1> williammanda_, be sure to *purge*
<superm1> mysql
<williammanda__> great ty
<MythbuntuGuest76> oh ok sure i'd like to have it
<superm1> toorima, http://ppa.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mythtv-theme-mythbuntu/mythtv-theme-mythbuntu_0.20071015~ppa2_all.deb
<toorima> thx superm1
<superm1> no prob.
<toorima> everything else will come trough updates tho right?
<superm1> yeah
<toorima> nice
<superm1> the other big bug fixes are in the installer anyhow though
<superm1> so they won't be applicable
<toorima> ok
<toorima> thx again for all the good work
<superm1> it's been fun :)
<toorima> yeah projects like this must be a lot of fun
<troy_s> foxbuntu: Ok... so in prep for that 26th
<troy_s> foxbuntu: I have more or less gotten a palette in place with the crest
<troy_s> foxbuntu: I am going to rest on it and see if it feels right after the rest.
<troy_s> foxbuntu: Then I'll ship it to you for final approval...
<troy_s> foxbuntu: Been trying to get the usplash into a more polished state obviously... how goes things with the flowchart?  PM when you are around.
<jfg_> Am I better install mythbuntu choosing my whole 500Gb Hard Disk from the start or leave as installer advise half of it free? I'm new to Linux from OS X, installed, upgraded Mythbuntu with its three Desktop environments; my Home Directory is practically full with music. What should I do?
<jfg_> I mean, there is a Linux utility to repartition disk and/or repertories... Is that not what I should now use?
<r0b-> can someone help me?
<r0b-> mythtv wont connect to my MySQL server
<DaveMorris> jfg_: your best to use the whole of the drive
<DaveMorris> it may have defaulted to using a fraction if it detected an OS already installed on there
<DaveMorris> actually
<DaveMorris> wait
<DaveMorris> have you already installed mythbuntu?
<pike_> just curious im at cli right now and in middle of distupgrade but is mythbuntu available as a metapackage?
<pike_> in ubuntu repos?
<tgm4883> mythbuntu-desktop
<tgm4883> there is also a guide to installing mythbuntu on gutsy
<tgm4883> $guide
<DaveMorris> $wiki
<tgm4883> mythbot is dead again
 * DaveMorris is gonna give up on the bot
<tgm4883> we need a better bot
<DaveMorris> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV#head-a2f3c5d4e6ca44e289fadd6e0f4a5fbded05efa7
<DaveMorris> pike_: ^^
<pike_> ty
<jfg_> I've lost internet for a while, can someone tell me if my question was answered?
<superm1> jfg_, yeah it was
<superm1> DaveMorris> jfg_: your best to use the whole of the drive
<superm1> <DaveMorris> it may have defaulted to using a fraction if it detected an OS already installed on there
<superm1> <DaveMorris> actually
<superm1> <DaveMorris> wait
<superm1> <DaveMorris> have you already installed mythbuntu?
<jfg_> Yes I have.
<superm1> you can use gparted to resize things as necessary
<jfg_> Is there no mean to alter disk partition otherwise with a utility?
<superm1> yeah: gparted :)
<superm1> you can boot off of a live disk to use it
<superm1> since it won't work on a live filesystem
<superm1> live meaning mounted
<jfg_> It doesn't work. I fear I'll have to reinstall.
<jfg_> There's something already on the empty partition. Utility quit when I unmount this free partition, quite curiously...
<DaveMorris> you can also mount the unused 1/2 as a separate partition and use that for all your recordings, and the other 1/2 for the os and your music
<jfg_> yeah, indeed but I'd rather have a proper installation from the start, though
<DaveMorris> copy your muisc of 1st, then install using it all, and then copy it back
<superm1> jfg_, why doesnt gparted work?
 * DaveMorris off to bed
<superm1> night DaveMorris
<superm1> did you push your changes?
<superm1> (or did you have more )
<jfg_> it quits or crashes when I unmount the free partition, is it not possible?
<jfg_> the "free" partition just wouldn't unmount...
<jfg_> gparted shows it not all free too. There's 6Gb of it used on 234.
<superm1> jfg_, you're doing this on a live cd right?
<superm1> not on the live system
<jfg_> I'll reinstall, there's surely matter for it.
<jfg_> What about LVM? Is it available with Mythbuntu?
<superm1> jfg_, if you want to do lvm, leave the partition unmade
<superm1> you can do it post install
<jfg_> allright
<jfg_> I go and see on Ubuntu documentation then for LVM. The problem should be solved, thanks.
<superm1> good luck :)
<Wy|laptop> Hrm, is there a problem with package signing?
<Wy|laptop> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!rn  mythbuntu-control-centre
<Daviey> Wy|laptop: what archive?
<Wy|laptop> Hrm, not sure. I've got standard list
<Wy|laptop> that's medi, archive., ppa.launchpad. nothing out of the ordinary
<Daviey> ppa.launchpad aint signed..
<Wy|laptop> ah
<Daviey> if you use mythbuntu repo then it is signed
<Wy|laptop> well, that's the default repo list for mythbuntu
<superm1_> Wy|laptop, why do you have the ppa even on?
<superm1_> its not necessary
<superm1_> its only for our build process
<Wy|laptop> wierd, musta turned it on by accident
<jfg_> I upgraded from beta to rc and the same authentication problem with mythbuntu-control-centre occured to me.
<superm1_> oh the beta had the ppa on
<superm1_> i forgot about that.
<jfg_> maybe in beta, these repositories were on for development...
<Wy|laptop> superm1: that might have been it.
<jfg_> lol
<Wy|laptop> hrm, silly q, but how do you upgrade versions?
<Wy|laptop> or is it just dist-upgarde?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-10-21
<pike_> really slick job on the mybuntu control centre. very yast like only good
<pike_> i cant believe how easy everything is for gui config in 7.10
<Daviey> pike_: hmm.. I don't like mcc and yast being used in the same sentence! :)
<therethinker> $mythbot
<therethinker> $mythbot
<mythbot> Hi! I know a lot about MythTV! I can also do things like look stuff up on wikipedia. To see what I know, use $. To learn more about me, say $help.
<MythbuntuGuest70> Hi every one
<foxbuntu> Hi MythbuntuGuest70
<foxbuntu> is there something you need help with?
<MythbuntuGuest70> how do i set my tv to 16:9 and keep it like that
<foxbuntu> MythbuntuGuest70, what do you mean?
<tritium> MythbuntuGuest70: that's TV-specific
<toorima> do you mean in mythvideo or just watch tv?
<MythbuntuGuest70> the watch tv . i set it on the appearance but it does not stay
<MythbuntuGuest70> is their any other place i need to set it.
<tazgodx> hmmmm, so when transferring a files over to my mythbuntu box through samba, it seems the whole computer freezes up. the front HDD light is constantly lit, and the computer doesn't respond
<tazgodx> didn't have a problem before upgrading this box to gutsy...could that be a problem?
<tritium> Hi Dr_willis_
<MythbuntuGuest61> does any one know how to make the tv stay at 16:9
<Dr_willis_> howdies.
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest61, are you in a 16:9 resolution?
<MythbuntuGuest61> when i lunch watch tv i need to hit w to get the tv to 16:9 so it take up the hole screen. i have a wide tv
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest61, okay does your tv have a way of telling you what resolution input it is taking?
<superm1> i would suspect it's not in a wide screen resolution
<superm1> if its not taking up the entire screen
<superm1> like an 'info' button on the remote
<tritium> superm1: are you needing more RC testing before releasing?
<MythbuntuGuest61> when i set the computer to 1280 x 768 it take just about the hole tv
<tazgodx> superm1: have you heard of anything about samba almost locking up mythbuntu box?
<superm1> tritium, we have one last patch that will be getting in.  i think we're good though once that patch is in
<superm1> provided the patch works, we're announcing monday
<tritium> superm1: oh, okay, great!  Congrats!
<superm1> tazgodx, I/O probably?
<tazgodx> i don't know what it is, but i just tried it again, always gets to 68% and then the red HDD activity light just turns on, and this time my box just rebooted itselft
<tazgodx> really weird
<tazgodx> now my box is starting back up,a nd the HDD light is still lit
<MythbuntuGuest61> i have the pc set to default resolution and it look like 1280x768 and when i use watch tv its like half of the tv. i have to hit w to strech the image to full screen whitch it seays 16:9
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest61, is it a 16:9 video you're looking at?
<superm1> or is it a 4:3
<tazgodx> is there a HDD diagnostic tool? maybe my HDD is failing?
<superm1> tazgodx, google for DFT
<superm1> and burn the iso you find
<MythbuntuGuest61> its tv and i have to strech the image to 16:9
<MythbuntuGuest61> it starts out at 4:3
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest61, but is it a 16:9 image though
<superm1> because if its a 4:3 video, that is the normal behavior
<tazgodx> ill tell you what, DFT is a crappy google search. but i think i found it :)
<superm1> tazgodx, its the first result for me...
<tazgodx> first result for me "Discrete Fourier transform - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia"
<tazgodx> then i got detroit film theater, and department for transportation
<tazgodx> DFTtrikes
<superm1> well these are my "personalized results"
<superm1> i guess
<tazgodx> google doesn't like me i guess, wants to make it hard
<tazgodx> you were referring to drive fitness test right?
<superm1> yeag
<superm1> *h
<tazgodx> thanks, ill test that now then
<MythbuntuGuest61> how do i capcher at 16:9
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest61, well typically that's something that you get from hidef capture
<superm1> or from a digital tuner
<superm1> if you prefer your 4:3 videos to be stretched by default (even though that's not the way they are supposed to look), you can set that up too
<MythbuntuGuest61> with the last verson of mythbuntu i was full screen all the time.
<MythbuntuGuest61> how
<MythbuntuGuest61> do i make the schange
<superm1> its in appearance settings for mythtv
<superm1> under appearance
<superm1> go to video mode settings
<superm1> and then you can override what video mode things are in
<superm1> and what aspect ratio to use
<superm1> or on screensettings
<superm1> you can change the aspect ratio there too
<MythbuntuGuest61> i seen that but it does not do any thing
<MythbuntuGuest61> change it to 16:9 and use gui settings for tv but does not change any thing. do i need to reboot
<superm1> need to restart mythfrontend
<superm1> you dont need to reboot to restart mythfrontend though
<MythbuntuGuest61> ok let me try it
<tazgodx> i think im gonna need to buy a new HDD....i have a bad feeling
<tazgodx> good time to get that 500GB i wanted tho :)
<tazgodx> just wish i had a sata connection :(
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> anyone tried installing MRE?
<tritium> superm1: is there a doc/resource that hilights the pros/cons of a mythbuntu install versus installing mythbuntu-desktop on top of a default desktop install?
<tazgodx> i was going to next week sometime
<andruk> i want myth to store the recordings on a separate drive (called storage, i put the entry in fstab and remounted it), and myth tells me that "Path /media/storage/ doesn't exist."  help?
<superm1> tritium, not yet
<tgm4883_laptop> tazgodx, @ me?
<superm1> but that's a good idea for us to do
<tazgodx> yeah tgm4883_laptop
<tgm4883_laptop> k
<tgm4883_laptop> what do you think about this?
<tgm4883_laptop> if [[ ! -f conf/mre.conf ]]; then /usr/bin/install --mode=644 -b conf/mre.conf /etc; fi
<tgm4883_laptop> /bin/sh: [[: not found
<tritium> superm1: any obvious things you could point out off the top of your head?
<tazgodx> i think that totally confuses me :)
<foxbuntu> andruk, please pastebin your fstab
<foxbuntu> !pastebin | andruk
<ubotu> andruk: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<superm1> tgm4883, [ [ not [[
<superm1> try
<superm1> tazgodx, off hand, its a heck of a lot less automated
 * Wy|laptop ponders when we'll get bluray and hddvd xine support
<MythbuntuGuest61> yeah that setting does not make any change. i make shore the "use GUI size for tv playback" is on.  do i have to change xinerama screen to "all" ?
<andruk> foxbuntu: its on a different comp.  do you want to double check that line or what (ie- how much do you want me to reproduce)?
<tazgodx> yeah, i know its probably a pain to install and get working. but its a great idea :)
<foxbuntu> andruk, the line is fine too
<superm1> tazgodx, also you can't customize root password for mysql during an add to ubuntu install
<superm1> as easil
<superm1> and then there is the bloat of an existing install
<MythbuntuGuest61> any thing else i can try to make it work.
<andruk> foxbuntu: /dev/hdb1 /media/storage reiserfs rw,nosuid,nodev 0 0
<tritium> superm1: thanks.  Those responses appear to be for me, correct?  :)
<superm1> yeah tritium sorry
<tritium> superm1: thanks again!
<superm1> t<tab>,tab>
<superm1> tritium, actually you know what
<tritium> yeah, nick completion ;)
<tritium> What?
<superm1> you got a few moments?
<tritium> Sure.
<superm1> you want to quickly whip up a page for the install manual summarizing this?
<foxbuntu> andruk, I think you need to revise your mount options on that
<tritium> superm1: summarizing what you just told me?
<superm1> tritium, yeah in better wording and such
<andruk> foxbuntu: k, will do.  thanks.
<foxbuntu> andruk,
<superm1> maybe elaborating on it?
<tritium> superm1: okay -- URL?
<superm1> tritium, let me point you at the bzr branch
<foxbuntu> andruk, you need to have something like
<superm1> tritium, you used LaTeX before or no?
<tritium> superm1: yes :)
<tgm4883_laptop> nope superm1, I get a different error then, and ./configure just puts it back the first way
<tritium> for my dissertation...
<foxbuntu> andruk, /dev/hdb /media/storage file_system_type defaults 0 0
<superm1> awesome tritium: bzr branch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/mythbuntu/documentation
<tritium> superm1: now, bzr is not something I've used, however
<superm1> tritium, okay its a matter of typing that command
<superm1> which will check out the branch
<tritium> okay
<superm1> making your changes, and then i'll teach you how to make the diff
<tritium> thanks
<superm1> thanks a bunch, this is most appreciated!
<tritium> No problem.
<tritium> Thanks for asking.
<andruk> foxbuntu: changed and remounted, same problem
<foxbuntu> andruk, did you mount at /dev/hdb or /dev/hdb1 ?
<foxbuntu> and does your fs_type match the formated file system?
<andruk> foxbuntu: hdb1
<andruk> foxbuntu: yes
<foxbuntu> what is it?
<andruk> reiserfs
<foxbuntu> andruk, you formated your drive as that?
<tgm4883_laptop> andruk, whats the problem?
<andruk> foxbuntu: yes...
<foxbuntu> andruk, ok just dbl checking
<foxbuntu> did you set to defaults?
<tgm4883_laptop> andruk, foxbuntu is the problem corrupted recordings?
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, no
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> just wondering
<andruk> foxbuntu: lol, k, yes.  the line is: /dev/hdb1 /media/storage reiserfs defaults 0 0    tgm4883_laptop: nope, myth says the dir doesnt exist
<tgm4883_laptop> it's not reiserfs v3 is it?
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop <-- the corrupted recording
<andruk> i believe its 4
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> if it's 3 you'll get corrupted recordings
<andruk> tgm4883_laptop: there a way i can check?
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> sec
<foxbuntu> andruk, can you browse to it in the shell?
<tazgodx> ok well DFT just sitts here trying to detect my secondary IDE Master....
<andruk> foxbuntu: yep
<foxbuntu> andruk, have you restarted Mythfrontend since you added this?
<superm1> tazgodx, that's not a good sign...
 * tazgodx cries
<andruk> foxbuntu: oh, no.  i just set it up.  so im still in the livecd and havent restarted yet.
<foxbuntu> tazgodx, time for a new drive
<tritium> superm1: Fetch phase 1/4 sure takes a long time!
<foxbuntu> andruk, ahh
<foxbuntu> andruk, reboot
<tazgodx> is there such a thing as a PCI card with sata ports? i would perfer sata drives over IDE, and i don't have sata on my mobo
<foxbuntu> tazgodx, yes
<foxbuntu> tazgodx, they are like 40$ on newegg.com
<andruk> foxbuntu: k, how do i rerun the setup?  mythtvsetup?
<foxbuntu> andruk, you haven't installed it yet?
<tazgodx> think its worth it? what is the data transfer rate over PCI? would it cause a bottleneck with my drive you think?
<foxbuntu> tazgodx, most likely not
<tgm4883_laptop> andruk, i dont know, i use XFS and i haven't seen anything in google that points me at how to check
<foxbuntu> sata is 150MB / sec and ata is ~ 100MB /sec
<andruk> foxbuntu: i was setting it up and it basically led me to do the schedules direct registration and the setup.
<tazgodx> sata is 333.0GB/sec
<tazgodx> 3.0
<tazgodx> Gb
<foxbuntu> andruk, if you havent rebooted go ahead and set that up and the setup for the drive can be done easily after reboot
<foxbuntu> tazgodx, well SATA II is
<andruk> kk
<tgm4883_laptop> pci is 133MB/s
<foxbuntu> tazgodx, however most motherboards are the bottle neck
<foxbuntu> tazgodx, so to answer your question...no
<tazgodx> pci is 133? i know ide is 133
<foxbuntu> normal pci is 133 as well
<foxbuntu> PCI-E is faster...but I don;t know the numbers
<superm1> tritium, yeah it's a big branch
<superm1> tritium, holy crap, its actually like: $ du -sh
<superm1> 110M    .
<superm1> tritium, are you on gutsy
<tgm4883_laptop> foxbuntu, 250MB/s to 4GB/s
<superm1> bzr+ssh will be faster i think then
<tazgodx> maybe ill just look for a new mobo, and replace that with the HDD
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, thanks
<tritium> superm1: yes
<superm1> tritium, er that's the size after make is typed.  the branch itself is 35 mb
<superm1> tritium, do a du -sh on the directory and see how far you've come
<tritium> That's not too bad.
<foxbuntu> tazgodx, eh..you are still going to be limited below sata's capable speed
<superm1> if its less than like 10 megs, then i'll say you should do bzr+ssh instead
<tritium> 19M
<tritium> I can wait.  I need to install texlive, anyway.
<tazgodx> ahhh, forget it. ill just buy a few IDEs 500GB should be plenty. thanks
<foxbuntu> superm1, my hosting service is so janky
<foxbuntu> I can't even create vhosts through support
<superm1> tritium, you'll need a few more packages besides texlive i think, but you'll find out as you run
<superm1> i believe imagemagick
<tritium> superm1: okay, no sweat.
<superm1> latex2html
<superm1> preview-latex-style dblatex texlive-latex-recommended
<tritium> Okay, thanks, superm1.
 * tritium waits for texlive to finish installing...
<foxbuntu> superm1, just came up with another idea...DING! New spec added to mythbuntu-ipod
<tazgodx> are you guys going to add jobs to the mcc?
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> mre is giving me some trouble
<tazgodx> hmmm, if its giving you trouble, im not even going to try
<tazgodx> its kinda old tho
<andruk> foxbuntu: same problem
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, what is mre?
<foxbuntu> andruk, strange
<tazgodx> media recording extender
<tgm4883_laptop> foxbuntu, ^^
<foxbuntu> tazgodx, what does it do?
<tgm4883_laptop> it extends recordings
<tgm4883_laptop> :)
<tazgodx> haha
<tgm4883_laptop> sporting events
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, smart arse
<tazgodx> if it notices a sports event running late, it extends it
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, oh that thing you showed me awhile back
<tgm4883_laptop> yea
<tazgodx> so it there is overtime it keeps recording
<tgm4883_laptop> or if regular time is running late too
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, I don't think we should package that into Mythbuntu, or at least without a stern warning about its backend functions
<tgm4883_laptop> oh it's not going to be installed
<tgm4883_laptop> at this rate
<tgm4883_laptop> it's not going to function
<foxbuntu> lol
<tazgodx> lol
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, it looks this go around I am going to spend alot of time with MythMusic and MythWeather along side of the artwork
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> anyone know php well?
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, I know it some
<foxbuntu> pastebin your error
<tgm4883_laptop> heh, well im not so sure you want the error, or the config or what
<tgm4883_laptop> i'll pastebin a bunch of stuff
<foxbuntu> alright
<Wy|laptop> anyone here do wireless streaming?
<Wy|laptop> not really a myth issue, buuut just wondering
<stevetv> wireless streaming to my second frontend yes
<stevetv> if that is what u meant
<Wy|laptop> What are you running for your network?
 * Wy|laptop is pondering a 802.11n bridging solution
<stevetv> lol.. just a netcom 54mb router
<stevetv> my box is only sd though
<stevetv> your n solution will be much faster than my network
<tgm4883_laptop> yea
<Wy|laptop> yeah, I'm having problems streaming HD
<Wy|laptop> :P
<foxbuntu> Wy|laptop, I would suggest holding off on Wireless=N for now
<tgm4883_laptop> Wy|laptop, you can almost do HD on a G connection
<Wy|laptop> running a pair of openWRT boxes atm, server's on one side, htpc's on the other
<Wy|laptop> fox: why?
<stevetv> tgm .. i cant get close to hd .. and my frontend box is phyically only about 2 meters from my router
<foxbuntu> Wy|laptop, I know the actual technology behind Wireless Spec N quite well...and I would say to stay away from it for now
<Wy|laptop> steve: yeah, I've got about 40 feet to cross
<Wy|laptop> through a second story and several walls
<tgm4883_laptop> stevetv, is that a hardware problem though, or a wireless problem?
<Wy|laptop> fox: even if I stick with the same brand for both wireless interfaces, and the 5ghz band?
<foxbuntu> Wy|laptop, yep
<foxbuntu> Wy|laptop, get a fast G and you should be fine
<stevetv> tgm.. yeah well maybe it's a hardware problem.  buti get much stuttering with hd.. it just seemed my network didn't have the bandwidth
<Wy|laptop> is there a reason?
<foxbuntu> Wy|laptop, something with MIMO or equiv should work
<Wy|laptop> using a pair of WRT54GLs right now
<tgm4883_laptop> stevetv, what hardware?
<tazgodx> so, would you guys recommend a seagate HDD over WD? or WD?
<Wy|laptop> what precisely is the problem? the draft spec?
<stevetv> my remote wireless frontend is a compaq laptop.. its using the built in centrino laptop wireless.
<Wy|laptop> tazgodx: I'd say pick one that makes you happy.
<foxbuntu> Wy|laptop, Idk what those are other than Linksys
<Wy|laptop> ie, price / performance / warantee
<Wy|laptop> foxbuntu: basic G routers, linux friendly, 2.4ghz band. I'm using openwrt kamikaze
<tgm4883_laptop> foxbuntu, http://pastebin.com/m5978205c
<foxbuntu> Wy|laptop, the actual technology is bad behind N right now...I have talked to engineers in the Wifi industry and they tell me its a bad implmentation of wireless right now, its data handeling can drop lots of packets and you have to match all the hardware exatly to make sure it works at all right now
<tgm4883_laptop> stevetv, cpu speed?  Vid card?
<Wy|laptop> fox: well, shouldn't be a big problem if I match cards, right?
<Wy|laptop> it's going to be for a bridge solution, not a general access solution
<tritium> nothing wrong with N at the physical layer
<tgm4883_laptop> foxbuntu, i should have sent you this one first
<tgm4883_laptop> http://pastebin.com/m5a7e2acf
<foxbuntu> Wy|laptop, even then...if you are going to try it I say good luck...but I have talked to far too many people in the field that have said its a waste over fast G/A right now
<Wy|laptop> fox: noted.
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, I am not totaly sure...however I think this [[ ! -f conf/mre.conf ]] should be [ [ ! -f conf/mre.conf ] ]
<tgm4883_laptop> tried that
<tgm4883_laptop> different error
<foxbuntu> what is the error with that?
<tgm4883_laptop> sec
<tgm4883_laptop> if [ [ ! -f conf/mre.conf ] ]; then /usr/bin/install --mode=644 -b conf/mre.conf /etc; fi
<tgm4883_laptop> [: 1: !: unexpected operator
<tgm4883_laptop> if [ [ -d /etc/logrotate.d ] ]; then /usr/bin/install --mode=644 logrotate/mre /etc/logrotate.d; fi
<tgm4883_laptop> [: 1: -d: unexpected operator
<superm1> tgm4883, just try it with a single [
<superm1> rather than two
<tgm4883_laptop> i did that too :)
<tgm4883_laptop> and that worked
<tgm4883_laptop> but then I got the first link posted
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, http://pastebin.com/m5978205c
<tgm4883_laptop> this error, is when i try to start it
<superm1> um
<superm1> so it didn't install the file?
<superm1> or it did
<tgm4883_laptop> it did
<tgm4883_laptop> and when i run it
<tgm4883_laptop> bam
<tgm4883_laptop> thats what i get, and thats also the part of the file that it points to
<superm1> i dunno
<superm1> sounds like a bug in the program
<tgm4883_laptop> yep
<stevetv> gents.. is there a flash player in mythweb that will play recordings on the fly?
<stevetv> ie .. not download the entire file before playing it?
<tazgodx> there are no plugins for mythweb
<tazgodx> no flash
<tgm4883_laptop> actually
<tgm4883_laptop> I think thats what mythstreamtv does
<tgm4883_laptop> sorta
<tazgodx> no, mythstreamtv streams over the net to a non mythtv computer
<tazgodx> streams recorded content
<tgm4883_laptop> is that not what he just asked?
<tazgodx> your thinking mythstream
<tgm4883_laptop> no
<tazgodx> maybe im confused
<tgm4883_laptop> im thinking he wants to access his mythweb from another computer, and have it stream to the computer instead of d/l the file first
<tazgodx> but it mythstreamtv won't play on the fly. it only plays recorded content
<tgm4883_laptop> ??????
<tgm4883_laptop> that makes no sense to me
<tazgodx> haha
<tgm4883_laptop> define play on the fly
<tazgodx> im getting myself confused
<tazgodx> by on the fly, i meant live tv
<tgm4883_laptop> lol
<tgm4883_laptop> no
<tgm4883_laptop> on the fly would be playing while streaming, not playing after downloading
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, I am not totaly sure...however I think this [[ ! -f conf/mre.conf ]] should be [ [! -f conf/mre.conf] ]
<tazgodx> i guess mythstreamtv does what he wants then
<tgm4883_laptop> foxbuntu, isn't that what you just told me?
<foxbuntu> no
<foxbuntu> white space removed
<foxbuntu> look again
<tgm4883_laptop> like this
<tgm4883_laptop> if [ [! -f conf/mre.conf] ]; then /usr/bin/install --mode=644 -b conf/mre.conf /etc; fi
<tgm4883_laptop> [: 1: -f: unexpected operator
<tgm4883_laptop> tazgodx, did you say you were going to try this?
<tazgodx> haha, was
<tazgodx> im having second thoughts tho
<tazgodx> seeing you
<tgm4883_laptop> actually I think i would still try if I were you
<tgm4883_laptop> I'm wondering if the MRE is specifically written for 32-bit
<tazgodx> if you would like to install on my 32-bit system, ill give you the IP and you can VNC in :)
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, try chaning the [[ 's to (
<tgm4883_laptop> if ( (! -f conf/mre.conf) ); then /usr/bin/install --mode=644 -b conf/mre.conf /etc; fi
<tgm4883_laptop> /bin/sh: -f: not found
<tgm4883_laptop> if ( ( -d /etc/logrotate.d ) ); then /usr/bin/install --mode=644 logrotate/mre /etc/logrotate.d; fi
<tgm4883_laptop> /bin/sh: -d: not found
<tgm4883_laptop> tazgodx, it's really just a few commands
<tgm4883_laptop> and a few extra installed items
<stevetv> wow..  yes tgm, i believed thats what i asked.  .. i think.  ill have to read through this all
<tazgodx> is that a no? :)
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, can you send me the link to the whole package so I can tear on it there and try a few things?
<tgm4883_laptop> well it's all command line, so ssh would be prefered
<tgm4883_laptop> yea sec
<tritium> And finally texlive is finished installing...
<tgm4883_laptop> foxbuntu, http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=160364
<tazgodx> so you want ssh info?
<tgm4883_laptop> sure
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, great..I will take a look after I get my lappy fixed
<tritium> superm1: wow, nice set of documentation.  Where shall I add this info?
<superm1> tritium, make a new .tex file
<superm1> and follow the same syntax
<superm1> and then include it on the top level file
<superm1> near the start of the install
<tritium> superm1: okay
<superm1> tritium, also it'd be worthwhile to link to the website's url to install from the web
<superm1> after explaining the differences
<tritium> superm1: I noted that texlive already pulls in preview-latex-style, texlive-latex-extra, and texlive-latex-recommended
<superm1> ah easy nough
<tritium> superm1: mythbuntu URL, or ubuntu URL?
<superm1> tritium, http://www.mythbuntu.org/existing-ubuntu
<superm1> link to that
<tritium> gotcha, thanks
<tritium> superm1: as it's getting late, I may prefer to finish this up tomorrow
<superm1> tritium, okay sounds good
<superm1> as long as its in before the end of the day tomrorow
<superm1> so that its ready for announce :)
<tritium> Okay, not a problem.
<tritium> What time zone?
<superm1> central time
<tritium> Okay, I'm in Mountain
<tazgodx> so are you guys planning on including mythstreamtv in mythbuntu? i think all other mythtv disrtos include it
<superm1> tazgodx, not for gutsy release no.
<tritium> It appears to be packaged, though.  So you can add it.
<tgm4883_laptop> tritium, source package?
<tazgodx> mythstreamtv is packaged?
<tritium> mythstream is, rather
<tazgodx> i didn't know either one were actualy
<tazgodx> but mythstream is completely different :)
<tritium> mythstream is in universe
<tgm4883_laptop> mythstream comes with mythbuntu
<tgm4883_laptop> on the cd
<tgm4883_laptop> mythstreamtv does not, and is not in the repos
<tgm4883_laptop> they are different programs
<tazgodx> mythstream is on the mythbuntu cd? does it install it by default?
<stevetv> yes tasgodx.. its installed
<stevetv> its in the menu as main > videos > play online streams
<tazgodx> hmm, i didn't notice it before
<stevetv> 0.21 has a flash player for mythtv.
<tritium> superm1: I'll be in touch tomorrow.  Feel free to /query me.  I'll be away, but will stay connected.
<superm1> okay tritium
<superm1> sounds good
<tritium> Good night.
<superm1> night
<tazgodx> superm1: is mythstreamtv planned for the next rls? just curious
<tgm4883_laptop> $add spec
<mythbot> Please write up a new specification for that here https://blueprints.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/  We appreciate the ideas.  Without a blueprint, there is a 99% chance that it won't get done.
<tazgodx> haha
<tgm4883_laptop> im going to bed
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, http://www.mythbuntu.org/7.10/release_notes
<tazgodx> nigth
<superm1> night tgm4883_laptop
<superm1> good good
<gib> Does anyone have any idea why I can't change my audio sampling rate for Hardware MPEG-2 default back to 32000?  I changed it to 48000 and want to change it back, but it won't let me.  It's locked on 48000 and won't let me change it.  I can change anything else in the profile, and can also change the sampling rate in any of the other profiles High, Low, etc.
<rooaus> I am not a Debian expert and want to pick the brains of some experienced users here if that is ok? Is it easy to use the source packages to build trunk binaries of a particular svn version and apply my own patches?
<superm1> rooaus, you'll be better poking in here in ~12-18 hours
<superm1> :)
<rooaus> superm1: Why is that, time difference?
<superm1> yeah
<superm1> the person who does a fair amount of trunk stuff
<gib> I've been wondering why it's been so quite in here the last few day.  You guys working fast and furious to make the final release?
<superm1> well we've moved a majority of -dev stuff to a different -dev channel :)
<superm1> to separate dev and support talk
<rooaus> superm1: Ah, I thought you said there was a dev channel once but don't remember seeing it on the website. Is it a closed shop?
<gib> Oh, so now it's just the blind leading the blind left in here, huh?  All us MythTv newbies attempting to help each other out.
<superm1> rooaus, well anyone can join in it, but we're trying to avoid being too public so we don't catch a lot of people coming in there if we're not responsive here
<superm1> #ubuntu-mythtv-dev :)
<superm1> well i mean all of us in there are here too
<superm1> but our dev talk goes on there instead
<rooaus> cunning ;)
<gib> You have any idea why you won't be allowed to change a default setting back after you change it?
<stevetv> superm1 .. so dev is like the area where all the cool kids hang out and smoke?
<stevetv> .. you know it is..
<superm1> haha
<superm1> gib, that's a pretty general question
<gib> I was more specific a few lines up
<superm1> gib, not too sure
<stevetv> gib.. not to suggest something obvious.. but have you tried just restarting?  what you described shouldn't happen
<gib> Yes.
<stevetv> lol.. dang
<stevetv> .. cause thats my favorate solution
<rooaus> superm1: Is l* the man to talk to?
<superm1> rooaus, laga you mean?
<rooaus> yeah
<superm1> yeah
<rooaus> thanks
<gib> So, what's my recourse?  Can I just delete and recreate the default profile somehow?
<gib> Or manually edit a config file to make the change?
<rooaus> gib: Have you checked your logs, myth usuallywrites helpful information to it's log files if there has been some error.
<gib> No, but it doesn't seem like myth is thinking of it as an error;  it seems that it thinks 48000 is the only option for some reason.  It doesn't even show any other options.
<gib> Although, strangly enough it show 32000 as an option in Live  TV, HQ, and LQ profiles, just not Default anymore.
<rooaus> I am not sure mate, does seem odd.
<gib> Where are these profiles stored?  In the sql-server database?
<gib> Is there a way to reset a Default profile to it's defaults? :)
<rooaus> gib: All settings are in the db, you could trawl the source to work out the defaults and manually set them.
<gib> Well, the hole problem is that I CAN'T set the one property, not that I don't remember the default values.
<gib> whole
<rooaus> Or (and don't blame me if this goes wrong), backup your DB then drop the table for the profiles. Myth should recreate the missing table *I think*.
<gib> btw, how do you delete a profile.  It lets you create as many as you like, but I see no option for removing profiles.
<rooaus> I don't think my suggestion earlier will work, I have just tried it on a test box (laptop). The table does not appear to get recreated.
<gib> The only thing I can think to do is run backend setup and completely remove and recreate card.  It seem like there should be a less drastic way.
<rooaus> I think to delete a profile you can just press 'D' with the profile highlighted. At least that work in a lot of the areas where the deletion is not on a popup etc.
<gib> I wonder if Default is treated differently though, because it won't let you rename it like you can the other profiles.
<rooaus> gib: I think you are right, if it gets renamed I think things go pear shaped. Myth may be "protecting" it.
<gib> I just removed the capture card and re-added it.
<gib> I'll bet that 32000 option will come back.
<gib> Do you happen to know how much difference in storages space and extra cpu drain to replay audio sampling at 48000 vs 32000 makes?
<gib> Hmm.  That's interesting.  Removing and re-adding the card didn't help.
<rooaus> Don't know for sure, wouldn't think it would be much in comparison to video processing/storage.
<gib> I'm using a 1Ghz C3 chip and CPU power is at a premium.  I want to run playback with a noise filter, and with anything over 480x480, cpu usage gets high enough to make playback choppy.
<gib> 480x480 w/ quickdnr = 70% and video will run smoothly, anything beyond = choppy.
<gib> I just rebuilt ffmpeg with c3 nehemiah optimizations, but that didn't make a big enough difference.
<rooaus> gib: You would get better optimisations by compiling mythtv itself, should be able to do it from the source debs. A tweaked ffmpeg is included in the myth source tree, so compiling it separately probably won't help within myth.
<gib> I rebuilt the libmpeg2d1 package and it dep packages.  That won't have an effect?
<rooaus> My understanding is the myth sync's to ffmpeg "upstream". ie periodically the devs get the latest ffmpeg snapshot, make some myth related customisations and include it in the mythtv source code.
<gib> I just downloaded and rebuilt the cvs that was already being used by mythbuntu.
<gib> from the .deb sources
<gib> It would be cool if Myth tv offered pre-compiled optimized packages for certain cpu that have unusual requirements like the via chips.
<gib> Due to it's small cache
<rooaus> that is the job of the distro's, you should find that the configure from mythtv should recognise your via processor. Maybe you need to look at minimyth, I believe it is made for the via mini-itx.
<gib> I'll take a look at it.
<rooaus> It may be worth looking at it, "right tool for the job" and all. :)
<gib> I don't have an all-in-one via mini system though.  I have a C3 Nehemiah chip in a sis motherboard.
<rooaus> wow, didn't know they put them in anything else apart from SBCs.
<rooaus> afk
<h3x> how do you get into the setup screen for component output,
<h3x> like the one the installer uses
<gib> It was one of the last chips they make before they abandoned the reg chip market to go only integrated.
<gib> made
<gib> It would be cool if they would program nvidia gpus to run filters inside the gpu
<gib> You can't use XvMC if you're using filters or it will ignore them.  I can't get it XvMC to work anyway though--except on xine (xxmc).
<gib> If you could pass the filter to the gpu you could though.
<gib> It seems the via optimizations helped a couple % points--could be a my imagination though.
<gib> I wonder how much difference a C3-2 optimized kernel would make.
<gib> Are there any repos with ubuntu kernels with different optimizations?
<solarbaby> Who lives?
<Nino_Aderri> Hi, when will Mythbuntu 7.10 be released ?
<therethinker> $mythbot
<mythbot> Hi! I know a lot about MythTV! I can also do things like look stuff up on wikipedia. To see what I know, use $. To learn more about me, say $help.
<therethinker> still working, good
<rooaus> $
<mythbot> IndexError: list index out of range (file "/var/nas/phenny/modules/help.py", line 26, in f_chelp)
<rooaus> $help
<mythbot> Hi, I'm mythbot! You can pick my brain by using $. (See also: $source, $cmdhelp)
<fadumpt_> on a mythbuntu frontend/backend, the frontend won't start,  goes to the database setup screen...mysql is running and  password is right
<solarbaby> I just wonder if I damaged my crontab file because the very first time I saved it i forgot to use -e
<solarbaby> sounds like even though your database is running, your not accessing it
<fadumpt_> any idea why?
<solarbaby> did you assign a ip address?
<fadumpt_> localhost
<solarbaby> it might be better to leave it as 127.0.0.1
<fadumpt_> yeah
<solarbaby> try messing with that
<fadumpt_> oh okay
<fadumpt_> no, that didn't help
<fadumpt_> I did try changing the password several times thinking it may be a bad password (says access denied to database when I run the frontend (in the background command line window)
<fadumpt_> is there somewhere else I need to go to update the password change?
<fadumpt_> or does denied mean something else entiraly?
<solarbaby> so you want to check to make sure your password is correct?
<fadumpt_> yeah I think so
<fadumpt_> i read somewhere to check a mysql.conf file or something in etc but I think that was still for mythtv
<fadumpt_> not mysql in general
<solarbaby> yeahh your password will be in there
<solarbaby> pico /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<fadumpt_> yeah that's what I checked
<fadumpt_> to make sure it matched
<fadumpt_> i'm trying to directly login to mysql now (command line)
<solarbaby> mysql -u whatever -p whatever
<solarbaby> or maybe its -pwhatever yeah i think theres no space for password
<fadumpt_> yeah
<fadumpt_> it's mysql -u mythtv -p
<fadumpt_> and then it asks for a password
<fadumpt_> but I can't seem to connect with the now password or the originally assigned password :(
<solarbaby> if you put -ppassword as such.. no space it should just work
<fadumpt_> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'mythtv'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<fadumpt_> that's what I get every time
<solarbaby> eww
<fadumpt_> well that can't be good
<solarbaby> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MysqlPasswordReset?highlight=%28reset%29%7C%28password%29%7C%28in%29%7C%28mysql%29
<solarbaby> that'll probably do it
<solarbaby> course I really wonder why it shouldn't be working in the first place
<solarbaby> usually mythtv sets up all that stuff for you
<fadumpt_> thanks for the link
<solarbaby> I hope it helps
<fadumpt_> i don't have a /usr/bin/mysqld :-/
<fadumpt_> mysqld_multi and _safe....
<sslashes> where is the file that calls mythfrontend.real?
<fadumpt_> same thing?
<fadumpt_> use multi?
<sslashes> when using automatic login in mythbuntu
<sslashes> i ask because i need a script run on login, and creating an .xsession, .config/openbox/autostart, or any other type of startup file did not work
<fadumpt_> maybe not
<sslashes> huh?
<fadumpt_> mysqld_multi didnt work, said no such thing as --skip-grant-tables
<solarbaby> rc.local should be good for starting files at bootup/login
<fadumpt_> Doesn't mythbuntu control centre take care of that for you?
<sslashes> solarbaby: how can i use rc.local for *logon*, i was only aware of its use on boot?
<fadumpt_> maybe gnome session manager?
<fadumpt_> if you are using gnome...
<sslashes> nope, as far as i can tell, the default for a desktopless mythbuntu install is now openbox
<fadumpt_> oh
<sslashes> but i still have remnants of xfce from prior version of mythbuntu
<solarbaby> sslashes: its probably just boot.. im a newbie too
<sslashes> solarbaby: ah, no worres =P
<fadumpt_> I installed Gutsy and then installed the mythtv stuff...and the control centre gave the option to add the mythbuntu artwork to startup/login and the option to boot the frontend on logon
<sslashes> fadumpt_: i am trying to execute a custom script of mine on logon that handles a few maintanance taks (like making the cursor a transparent box, therefor removing it from sign during application changes - from say mythfrontend to xine)
<sslashes> *sign = sight
<sslashes> its really bugging me that i cannot find the script that actually starts mythfrontend...
<superm1> sslashes, that sounds like a neat idea
<superm1> sslashes, mythfrontend is executed from ~/.config/autostart
<superm1> which launches /usr/share/applications/mythtv.desktop
<superm1> which launched /usr/bin/mythfrontend
<superm1> which launched /usr/bin/mythfrontend.real
<superm1> and sourced everything from ~/.mythtv/session
<superm1> sslashes, really your best bet is to put your items in /etc/mythtv/session-settings
<sslashes> ug with a patch?
<sslashes> ^^ scratch that
<sslashes> superm1: thanks for the info - what is the normal method for adding features - submiting a bug with a patch?
<superm1> sslashes, for now, make sure it works on your setup by adding it to that file
<superm1> sslashes, and then you can write a spec for it
<superm1> $spec
<superm1> argh. silly mythbot
<superm1> http://blueprints.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+specs
<sslashes> heh, ok - thanks
 * superm1 throws a really heavy object at therethinker 
<superm1> sslashes, the only problem i anticipate with such a feature is that what happens when you need the mouse?
<superm1> say to modify settings outside myth?
<fadumpt_> any ideas on what to run instead /usr/bin/mysqld (since it doesn't seem to exist in gutsy)
<superm1> fadumpt_, /etc/init.d/mysql ?
<superm1> that will handle it for you
<superm1> and its in /usr/sbin
<sslashes> superm1: i assume it would only be enabled for the "no desktop" setup of mythbuntu
<fadumpt_> oh, okay, stupid howto page ...
<superm1> sslashes, yeah.  but there would have to be a very easy way to change it then.  especially since you can pull up the mcc from right inside mythtv
<superm1> and need a mouse for that right now
<sslashes> perhaps a daemon can stand by and wait for any mouse movement and enable/disable the cursor as nessissary
<sslashes> simple perl script could do it
<solarbaby> superm1: Heya
<superm1> hi
<solarbaby> superm1: I think I may need your expertise again, heh..
<superm1> sslashes, hm that sounds like something a lot of projects could take advantage of too
<sslashes> superm1: i'll look into it and jump back in here sometime later
<solarbaby> superm1: this really shouldn't be a tuffy but I think maybe I currupted my cronjob or I just dont know how to use it right
<superm1> sslashes, okay cool sounds good
<superm1> solarbaby, why?
<solarbaby> superm1:  I saved it once with pico with out using pico -e filename  but then i saved it again next time with the -e so I dont know what that rusults in..  anyways heres the actual crontab the bottom 2 are what I was trying to use to test to make sure crontab workshttp://paste-it.net/4044
<superm1> well you can't start X apps from a crontab
<superm1> unless you mess with x authentication
<superm1> also: /root/zap2xml/mythfilldatabase --file 1 7 ~/zap2xml/xmltv.xml should be /root/zap2xml/mythfilldatabase --file 1 7 /root/zap2xml/xmltv.xml
<superm1> and also
<superm1> you have too many redirections going on i think
<superm1> you want to dump 2>&1 first
<superm1> and then into a file
<solarbaby> I just dont understand the cron world
<solarbaby> it really confuses me
<solarbaby> its as if every single article I read about doing a cron job doesn't work
<solarbaby> hehe
<solarbaby> I've read 5
<MythbuntuGuest98> hello
<solarbaby> superm1: i figured now that it wont log at least I could see the hard drive spinning if it started up.. but it didn't start up
<solarbaby> My crontabs are defective!
<solarbaby> i can't explain it but they simply dont work
<fadumpt_> mysql doesn't have access rights to the dir :(
<fadumpt_> okay mysql in /var/lib/mysql is rwx by root, rx by users in the group, and rx by all
<MythbuntuGuest21> Hello, new to mythtv+mythbuntu
<fadumpt_> welcome
<MythbuntuGuest21> Thanks, I'm currently installing mythbuntu on another machine, currently as in 73% done, and I tried yesturday on a machine at work and was lost when it came to configuring MythTV, would you mind walking through the install?
<MythbuntuGuest21> I have an ATI All-in-Wonder VE and it has a UHF port
<fadumpt_> O_o
<directhex> gah
<fadumpt_> I'm not quite sure that's gonna work for you :(
<directhex> abandon hope all ye who enter here. ATI hate you, would stomp on your puppy if you had one, certainly don't want you to use your AIW's tv in on anything but windows
<fadumpt_> when I first decided "i'm gonna do this!" i had an old all in wonder at work...did some research and the answer "ATI no work"
<directhex> for your (hypothetical) puppy's sake, stop now. unless you hate puppies, in which case carry on
<MythbuntuGuest21> I'm really more of a ferret person anyway
<fadumpt_> i have a newer all in wonder that's useless becuase of that "issue" :(
<fadumpt_> everytime you use an All In Wonder....Einstein kills a ferret
<directhex> it'd take your ferrets, and prevent them from playing with anything shiny *ever*
<MythbuntuGuest21> Does it just not work at all? lol I pretty much just want to record south park and family guy
<directhex> it doesn't work at all. did you see the part about ATI hating you and stomping on puppies?
<MythbuntuGuest21> Whats a good card to get?
<directhex> where are you geographically?
<MythbuntuGuest21> Phoenix
<MythbuntuGuest21> USA
<fadumpt_> software card if all you want is for a few shows
<fadumpt_> specially if you have a good system
<fadumpt_> like over 1.?Ghz
<directhex> and you were planning on getting a signal into your machine via terrestrial analog?
<fadumpt_> and like over 512mb of ram
<MythbuntuGuest21> i believe its 1.4 ghz 512 mb and if by terrestrial analog you mean cable then yes
<directhex> analog cable i'm out of my league, sorry
<MythbuntuGuest21> mythtv cant work with cable tv?
<directhex> it can, but i don't use analog or cable
<toorima> MythbuntuGuest21: u could maybe get by with a software card but I tried it with a 1.6ghz celeron and it was a little jerky, I now have a pvr150 for sd, works great, and a pchdtv5500 for hdtv, upgraded the machine so it could handle the hd tho
<toorima> mythtv works very well with cable
<toorima> cox?
<directhex> you'll need to ask someone with experience of americanese device selection. i just use dvb-t
<MythbuntuGuest21> yea cox
<fadumpt_> mythtv works fine with cable tv
<fadumpt_> i used it with that at the other house
<fadumpt_> with a pvr150 card (hardware)
<toorima> i use cox cable in san diego, works very well with mythtv
<fadumpt_> it was nice
<MythbuntuGuest21> so if i go pick up a card from frys (sigh :(  i should get an nvida card?
<fadumpt_> there is a mythtv wiki that shows good software cards to use
<MythbuntuGuest21> k
<fadumpt_> especially if you are using a non-celeron style card
<MythbuntuGuest21> yea i got an amd
<fadumpt_> what are my permissions in /var/lib/mysql supposed to be
<directhex> drwxr-xr-x 5 mysql mysql 4096 2007-10-15 22:48 /var/lib/mysql
<directhex> MythbuntuGuest21, for graphics, you're *always* better with nvidia than ati in linux. for tv-in, hauppauge is a generally good brand, with specific devices shown in assorted wikis
<toorima> if u can get a ati to work they can give better color tho, but nvidia is easier to set up
<toorima> i never to it to work properly tho so got an nvidia
<MythbuntuGuest21> i see
<fadumpt_> okay so that's right
<fadumpt_> why I get errors then :(
<fadumpt_> it says "the error means mysqld does not have access to the directory"
<fadumpt_> file name ./ibdata1
<toorima> ls -l /var/lib/mysql
<toorima> total 20500
<toorima> -rw-r--r-- 1 mysql mysql        0 2007-10-20 13:37 debian-5.0.flag
<toorima> -rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql 10485760 2007-10-20 22:41 ibdata1
<toorima> -rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql  5242880 2007-10-20 22:43 ib_logfile0
<toorima> -rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql  5242880 2007-10-20 11:18 ib_logfile1
<toorima> drwxr-xr-x 2 mysql mysql     4096 2007-10-20 13:37 mysql
<toorima> -rw------- 1 mysql mysql        6 2007-10-20 11:25 mysql_upgrade_info
<toorima> drwx------ 2 mysql mysql     8192 2007-10-20 15:10 mythconverg
<fadumpt_> yeah that looks like mine
<solarbaby> cron sucks ass
<solarbaby> after a few hours I still can't make it work
<fadumpt_> yeah, cron is funny like that
<solarbaby> it just doesn't make sense..  I just restarted the service maybe that'll help
<solarbaby> I did all the research..  at least some of the entrys I made should have worked if cron was functioning I believe
<solarbaby> you'd figure after all these years that they would just make it work better
<solarbaby> the whole cron business just gives me bad gass
<solarbaby> look out for me, I've been fighting with cron
<fadumpt_> http://www.jinx.com/men/shirts/geek/children_of_the_cron.html
<toorima> cool t-shirt
<toorima> but there are no colors or sizes
<fadumpt_> solarbaby's cron woes made me think of the shirt
<toorima> hehe
<solarbaby> cron should kiss my gassy ass
<fadumpt_> :)
<fadumpt_> I'm not supposed to get any errors when i run /usr/sbin/mysqld --skip-grant-tables -user=root right?
<solarbaby> did you get errors?
<solarbaby> maybe its -user'root'  but thats just a guess
<solarbaby> err -user='root'
<solarbaby> or something..  I dunno follow the instructions on the web site and dont listen to this cron beaten old turd
<toorima> try -user=mythtv
<solarbaby> maybe I should reinstall cron
<solarbaby> oh i see now removing cron was a mistake
<solarbaby> oops
<toorima> do u use cron manualy or crontab -e
<solarbaby> both
<solarbaby> now it took out all kinds of myth stuff
<toorima> ouch
<solarbaby> crap on that
<solarbaby> myth was working awesome too
<solarbaby> Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y
<solarbaby> (Reading database ... 62141 files and directories currently installed.)
<solarbaby> Removing mythtv-backend-master ...
<solarbaby> Removing mythtv ...
<solarbaby> Removing mythtv-database ...
<solarbaby> Removing mythtv-backend ...
<solarbaby> Stopping MythTV server: mythbackend .
<solarbaby> Removing ubuntu-standard ...
<solarbaby> Removing samba ... * Stopping Samba daemons...                                                                 [ OK ]
<solarbaby> Removing logrotate ...
<solarbaby> now im in serious trouble
<solarbaby> I guess that little mistake is going to cause me to reinstall everything
<solarbaby> good going gas bag
<solarbaby> toot
<toorima> yeah doesn't look to good
<solarbaby> yeah..  blah.. maybe i'll make the best out of it and upgrade my hard drive by 400 gigs
<solarbaby> that'll make me feel better
<toorima> well if u have hd u need it
<solarbaby> I originally installed with a 70 gig drive
<toorima> ouch
<solarbaby> so I guess I was under the recommended limit
<toorima> well for sd that is like 35 hours of tv so
<solarbaby> I can format the windows computer now, and install my video card over there
<solarbaby> yeah..  oh great.. now myth decided to record something hehe
<toorima> lol
<solarbaby> I think the lesson that I learned is /etc/crontab doesn't do anything
<solarbaby> and to deffinately uninstall cron when its time to format
<superm1> solarbaby, you have been hand modifying /etc/crontab?
<superm1> you need to do it with crontab -e
<superm1> i thought
<solarbaby> I did both
<solarbaby> and none of them gave me results
<solarbaby> and now i destoryed everything I think
<solarbaby> unless I can figure out how to work cron, myth probably wont start up on its own, neither will samba
<superm1> solarbaby, they both work from init scripts
<superm1> how did you disable them in the first place
<solarbaby> apt-get remove cron
<superm1> but i mean mythbackend and samba
<superm1> they're not starting up?
<solarbaby> Oh I saw during the removal of cron that those things were being uninstalled
<superm1> and you kept going? :)
<solarbaby> Im 2 hours frustrated with cron
<solarbaby> it should just work
<solarbaby> I read 5 manuals
<solarbaby> it doesn't work
<solarbaby> so now I'll have to spend another few hours reinstalling..  but I guess I wanted to reinstall anyways sometime
<superm1> solarbaby, well if your going to reinstall, we're announcing final tomorrow
<superm1> might as well use that image
<solarbaby> can I access that image today?
<superm1> solarbaby, yeah it's in place on at least one mirror right now
<solarbaby> good deal
<solarbaby> Im ready
<solarbaby> GIMME
<solarbaby> superm1: this would be a good time to exersize backing up a mysql database right?
<solarbaby> superm1: thats something that never worked for me before..  I dont have high hopes for it working this time but I might as well try
<Gumby> solarbaby, what are you needing cron for?
<tritium> superm1: I read some of the scrollback.  Is the documentation not part of the iso image?
<superm1> tritium, it will be linked on mythbuntu.org
<superm1> on the front page there will be an "Installation Manual"
<superm1> link
<tritium> superm1: okay.  I'm back on it now.
<aidans> does anybody fancy pointing out the really obvious place I'm going wrong? I've got TVFormat set to PAL-I and TVStandard set to Video but I'm still getting black and white output from my ATI card's svideo. :/
<directhex> did you see my comments on how ati hate you personally and stomp on puppies?
<aidans> no. I knew buying an ATI card this time around on account of them opening the specs was premature
<aidans> I thought the hate had been forgiven and all that nastiness was in the past
<directhex> the puppies continue to be stomped on
<directhex> i don't hate ATI. i love puppies
<Gumby> aidans, are you using svid to composite?
<aidans> Gumby: no, svideo to svideo A/V AMP to SCART convertor
<aidans> Gumby: basically the same setup worked with the old myth box which had an nvidia card
<Gumby> aidans, have you installed the ati proprietary drivers?
<aidans> Gumby: yep
<Gumby> no idea, carry on.  hehe
<Gumby> sorry
<aidans> well poo
<aidans> :)
<Gumby> I just got a TV with vga inputs. It makes my life much easier
<aidans> TV upgrade is going to be HDMI so I'll just use the DVI output
<aidans> there isn't anything like aticonfig --make-it-work-secret-command that i need to run?
<Gumby> hrm, interesting. all of a sudden I cant watch livetv.  the box totally locks up
 * Gumby shoots himself in the head
 * directhex declares ps3 linux to be lame
<TheShadow> Alright I can't seem to get VNC Server to work on my mythbox. When I try to connect with xvnc4viewer to an vnc4server I get "Connection refused (111)"
<directhex> mythbuntu provides a vnc server?
<TheShadow> directhex: it has a default vnc installation :P
<directhex> "default"?
<directhex> "connection refused" implies no actual running server
<TheShadow> kinda odd since I see it running >_<
<directhex> that, in itself, is odd
<toorima> have you tried sudo /etc.init.d/gdm restart after you activated vnc?
<TheShadow> toorima: yea I've even done a complete restart
<TheShadow> I can ssh to the machine so I know its not a networking issue
<toorima> hmm check and see if you have any vnc stuff in your xorg.conf
<TheShadow> toorima: what am i looking for?
 * directhex wonders if his vnc instructions for regular ubuntu would be of any help, decides not
<toorima> should be 3 lines of vnc stuff in the screen section
<TheShadow> toorima: I don't see anything
<toorima> hmm you should have this
<toorima>     Option         "SecurityTypes" "VncAuth"
<toorima>     Option         "UserPasswdVerifier" "VncAuth"
<toorima>     Option         "PasswordFile" "/root/.vnc/passwd"
<toorima> in your screen section
<TheShadow> alright while I do a reboot where do I go to reconfigure the remove to be the happauge 350 remote?
<TheShadow> s/remove/remote
<TheShadow> and sorry normally I would be digging through the website but its down for maintenance
<tgm4883> should be back up now
<tgm4883> and you would reconfigure that in MCC
<TheShadow> tgm4883: MCC?
<tgm4883> $mcc
<tgm4883> arg
<tgm4883> stupid bot
<toorima> hehe
<tgm4883> therethinker, bot's dead
<tgm4883> mythbuntu-control-centre
<directhex> no he's not
<TheShadow> ah I see... I would love to use that...
<directhex> he's pining for the fjords
<TheShadow> except my tv kinda sucks
<TheShadow> which is why I'm trying to get vnc working
<TheShadow> cause I can't read that small text
<tgm4883> TheShadow, have you thought about adjusting your dpi?
<TheShadow> tgm4883: I'm willing to try anything setting up video cards has been the toughest part of learning linux for me. I still need to install the nVidia drivers :P
<MythbuntuGuest20> I am trying to enable the vnc remote connection but when i enable it and enter in the password, hit apply, it installs but it says that i cannot connect
<TheShadow> at least I'm not the only one >_<
<tgm4883> TheShadow, http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Display_Size
<dattas> so is this a know issue?
<dattas> i installed it with the release canidate
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-10-13
<Technobabble> quick question:  i have a myth setup with a wintv pvr 150 set up as the "mpeg2 pvr-x50" setting and it works fine and all.  i was just wondering if it was normal for it to have like a 3 second delay
<surge> same with mine
<surge> i think it is
<surge> do you use a remote ?
<Technobabble> well, i have AT&T uverse, and i have a box that isn't working properly so i'll have to get a new box in there
<Technobabble> but yeah, i was
<Technobabble> i'm guessing a blaster should be my next pickup?
<surge> what
<surge> i need to buy a blaster myself
<Technobabble> any of you guys recommend one in particular?  my pvr-150 doesn't have a blaster slot, so i'm guessing it'll have to be USB
<surge> same
<surge> let me know which one you find
<Jorophose> you could always try a bluetooth remote; unless you're working with other stuff?
<Jorophose> I know woot.com had a pretty sweet philips one a few days ago...
<Jorophose> oh and yeah it's like 4 hours later but your PVR-150 should have RCA audio-out, named as L/R audio :P
<surge> it does
<surge> you there ?
<jmichelsen> Iv got a remote question, anyone care to take a shot?
<balz> I have a dynamic IP assinged by my ISP and this obviously causes problems for mythweb.  Is there anything that can be done to consistently know what address to connect to?
<hads> Dynamic DNS would be the obvious solution
<balz> hads:  okay.  is it possible to use dynamic DNS even if my webserver is on a port other than 80?
<rhpot1991_laptop> balz: yes
<balz> okay great. thanks
<rhpot1991_laptop> you just do :xxxx for the port you use in the url
<balz> rhpot1991_laptop:  you mean in my web browser, or is that how i should define the address in dyndns?
<rhpot1991_laptop> in the web browser
<balz> gotcha. so i would type in "http://mydyndnsaddress.com:XXXX"
<rhpot1991_laptop> yep
<rhpot1991_laptop> throw a /mythweb at the end and your goledn
<balz> oh right. of course. awesome.  i just got a buddy of mine to check from his house, and apparently it works!
<balz> when I click on the "video" tab in mythweb, I get a list of my  movies, but there is no metadata (including cover art).  If I click on the title, I get the following error page:  The requested URL /mythweb/data/video/Anchorman the Legend of Ron Burgundy.avi was not found on this server.
<balz> well the file name/path obviously changes for each movie, but it's always the same
<rhpot1991_laptop> balz: gotta go check the symlinks in mythweb
<balz> how do i do that?
<rhpot1991_laptop>  /var/www/mythweb/data
<rhpot1991_laptop> make sure they point where your videos are
<balz> i get to /var/www and then the mythweb directory is a symlink... is that normal?
<balz> it points to /usr/share/mythtv/mythweb
<rhpot1991_laptop> yes
<balz> ok i found the culprit... /var/www./mythweb/data directs (through symlinks) to /usr/share/mythtv/mythweb/data  and the symlink there points to the wrong directory
<balz> but for some reason i don't ahve the permission to change it. do i need root access?
<balz> if so that'll be a pain bc i'm doing this through winscp... i'm not familiar with the commands for symlink creation/deletion
<rhpot1991_laptop> ya you need to do it as sudo
<rhpot1991_laptop> man ln will tell you what to do
<rhpot1991_laptop> ln -s <target> <name>
<rhpot1991_laptop> I think, but I always mix them up so check
<balz> rhpot1991_laptop:  i put the appropriate symlinks there, but now the web page says I don't have permisson to access the files... is this because I used sudo to create the symlinks?
<rhpot1991_laptop> balz: verify that the symlink is pointing at them, you may need to tweak the permissions on the files
<balz> the links all point to the right place
<balz> and the video files are all 0660 for permissions
<balz> owner and group can read/write...
<rhpot1991_laptop> mine are all 644
<balz> what's the difference?
<MythbuntuGuest74> I was running an older version of Mythtv and I just built a new box with mythbuntu.  I copied over all my .iso's of my dvd's.  Whey I try to play  them they are all messed up.  Any thoughts/suggestions?
<rhpot1991_laptop> balz: everyone has read permissions
<balz> rhpot1991_laptop:  what's the command to set the drive and all its contents to 644?
<rhpot1991> in the directory with them run: sudo chmod 644 *
<balz> cool thanks
<balz> rhpot1991:  i keep getting "missing operand after 644"
<balz> nvm i forgot the path to the drive
<balz> rhpot1991:  now i don't have permission to access it at all... even from the tv
<balz> i tried reverting to 0660 but no luck...
<MythbuntuGuest74> I can't get mythbutu to recognize a dvd.  It won't play or rip it.
<balz> MythbuntuGuest74.  Try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras and see if that helps
<MythbuntuGuest74> Actually, in just digging, I think it may the the device name.  When I run ls -l | egrep dvd in the /dev dir I get dvd1 -> scd0
<MythbuntuGuest74> dosen't it expect /dev/dvd not /dev/dvd1 ?
<balz> hmm. i'm not sure.  i'm really not too good with this
<balz> but that seems right
<MythbuntuGuest74> I just created a sim link.  time to run downstairs and check :-)
<balz> haha oh good you know about symlinks? maybe you can save me, when you get a  minute ;-)
<hads> Permissions do different things to files than they do to directories. Directories will want the x bit set for your user to be able to access them.
<hads> http://www.zzee.com/solutions/unix-permissions.shtml
<balz> hads:  what do you mean by x bit?
<balz> hads:  i managed to set the drive to 000, so all files/directories are readable and writeable by all, correct?
<hads> By x bit I mean the execute permission
<balz> ooh okay
<MythbuntuGuest74> The simlink fixed it (at least for ripping).  Then I found in the setup where I can change /dev/dvd to /dev/dvd1 :-)
<hads> That page would be a good read.
<MythbuntuGuest74> can't get play to work, but it's ripping and that is all I need for now
<balz> hads:  yeah i'll have to dive into it...
<balz> hads:  now i'm very very very confused... it says here that the digit 0 means deny all, but setting that drive to 000 fixed my problem.   my user can now create/delete files on that disk
<balz> oh I guess i was using umask and not chmod?
<balz> Anybody home?
<balz> I have problems with mythweb:  when I click on a video title, I get a black page with "video is loading" in the middle.   The address bar shows that i've reached the correct file, but I never see the video? does it just take a long time to load?
<balz> also, I can't get my movie posters to show up... i checked the symlinks and they seem okay (although I really can't tell)... any thoughts?
<lir__> hey
<lir__> ough...
<lir__> my X server has grown tired of me... it's S-Video output is connected to my TV which now only shows the NVidia logo, no desktop screen and the keyboard's leds are not active, as in, pressing the num lock, doesn't do anything, but if I press the CTRL+ALT+DEL it does reboot the system, meaning the signal does get cought
<lir__> nm, got it
<lir__> DPMS setting was set
<Foople1> is there any USB analog capture device that can actually be made to work in mythbuntu?  For real?  Not just vaguely written guides that reference obsolete versions, have huge caveats, and are themselves listed in other guides that say the first guide doesn't work?
<jphillip> Foople1 easiest way is to find something and look for info on the wiki, lots of devices work but most usb devices are going to require you to do some work yourself in 8.04
<jphillip> I believe there should be some better support for some of them in 8.10
<jphillip> the wiki I am refering to is wiki.mythtv.org
<Foople1> thanks jphillip I'll poke at it some more.  Do you happen to know offhand how to reset the resolution in X these days?  It's stuck on a resolution smaller than the configure box.  It's going through HDMI.  I believe it was using a higher resolution earlier and got confused (and stayed that way) after rebooting it without the TV on.
<jphillip> Foople1 ctrl+alt+backspace will restart x, it will close all running apps though
<MythbuntuGuest22> I just switched to Mythbuntu.  Everything works great but mplayer.  I can't seem to map lirc to allow the "menu" button on my report to go to a menu in mplayer.  With xine I could map the menu button to go the the dvd root menu.  I can press "m" on a keyboard, but it's not workign form the remote.
<foxbuntu_vm> MythbuntuGuest22, you need to setup a map in your ~/.lirc/mplayer file
<Foople1> it really likes this smaller resolution.  It definitely was larger to begin with, all the control panel stuff is cut off now.  Used to be there was a utility called something along the lines of 'xf86config' that one banged ones head against for hours to configure X.  I suspect there's a nice shiny configure app somewhere, but I can't find it or the screen isn't big enough to see it.  I can't even click accept on any dialogs because the 
<foxbuntu_vm> MythbuntuGuest22, after you create the proper button map, you will need to restart lirc ( sudo /etc/init.d/lirc restart ) and mplayer if it is open in order for the changes to take effect
<foxbuntu_vm> Foople1, what video card?
<Foople1> it's a mac mini
<foxbuntu_vm> oh
<foxbuntu_vm> do you know what video card its using?
<Foople1> haha I'm trying to find out
<foxbuntu_vm> lspci
<MythbuntuGuest22> ah, ok.  it's the restart lirc I missued. I'll try that
<MythbuntuGuest22> Is there any way to map it directly to the root menu of the dvd or is the best I can do to get that popup menu?
<foxbuntu_vm> MythbuntuGuest22, there is prob a key in mplayer to go to the dvd top menu, I just dont know what it is
<MythbuntuGuest22> ok, thnx. I've searched a lot of doc and have not been able to find it.
<Foople1> it's an Intel GMA 950 on the apple site, a Intel 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express in lspci.
<foxbuntu_vm> Foople1, hmm, you shouldnt have many issues with that card, however I would make sure the drivers are infact working: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<Foople1> any idea what command tells it to take another look around?
<Foople1> used to be you had to have a custom X server binary for each driver and everything had to be specified everywhere by hand, I'm just assuming it's easier now :)
<Foople1> aha, it is much easier
<Foople1> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, reset X, works great
<Foople1> good stuff.  As an added plus mythfrontend takes 10x longer to pre-scale images.
<Foople1> too bad I can't watch TV
<Foople1> I don't suppose anyone in here has actually used any USB analog capture devices with mythbuntu?
<Foople1> most everything on the wiki isn't even made anymore
<jphillip> Foople1 cause analog is dead
<jphillip> the hauppauge hybrid tuners should be supported in 8.10, until then you will need to get the correct drivers for them
<Foople1> I have a Hauppauge WinTV-HVR 950Q
<Foople1> I've been very careful with it and followed all the guides I could find to the letter, and to reward me it's keeping me from watching TV and rotting my brain.
<Foople1> as I understand it to go digital I enter a confusing maze of tunnels most of which end in "it's encrypted and you can't watch it"
<Foople1> money is no object, I just want this to work well when it's done.  I'm willing to buy anything smaller than a cable company.
<jphillip> Foople1 unfortunately you are gonna run into encryption with most everything but analog
<Foople1> and there's basically no way to use anything encrypted with mythtv is there?
<jphillip> you can, but you need to use a cable box to unencrypt it first
<jphillip> so cable to the box, then out to your tuner
<Foople1> is there some fancy way to make it change channels?  It just decodes one at a time right?
<jphillip> Foople1 depends on what you have, most cable boxes will have firewire that you can use, or you can IR blast them
<jphillip> some things like directv boxes you can change via usb
<jphillip> are we strictly talking SD here or HD as well?
<Foople1> I believe my provider has some HD channels, my TV is HD, I just haven't bothered with all of it due to the encryption aspect.
<Foople1> TiVo > more pixels
<jphillip> well for SD you should be able to just go from the cable box to your tuner, via svideo, composite or cable
<Foople1> hdhomerun only works with unencrypted digital doesn't it?
<jphillip> for HD if youw ant to record something encrypted you will need the HDPVR which is still bleeding edge in linux
<jphillip> Foople1 yes, only does unencrypted qam
<Foople1> meh
<jphillip> so essentially just your locals
<Foople1> such a cool device with such limited use
<jphillip> such a great device that just works is my opinion
<jphillip> I do hdhomerun and then firewire for what channels I can get from the box
<jphillip> gets me almost everything
<Foople1> hmm firewire, you're having the cable box stream you data over firewire or ?
<jphillip> yep
<Foople1> interesting
<jphillip> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Firewire
<jphillip> warning: its a gigantic headache
<jphillip> with firewire you can have your box entirely locked out, or just individual channels
<jphillip> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=795378
<jphillip> is also very useful
<Foople1> locked out?  It crashes the box, or firewire is inherently limited?
<Foople1> how gigantic is the headache?  This current headache is pretty big.  Can't say how big as I still don't have it working.  It's a headache in progress.
<jphillip> Foople1 locked as in the channel is encrypted and cannot be passed over the firewire
<jphillip> it all depends on your cable company and what happens in your area
<jphillip> Foople1 http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Recording_Digital_Cable
<Foople1> thanks jphillip, very interesting info.  If (most) everything the box has is available over firewire, what is hdhomerun for?
<jphillip> Foople1 lets you record clear qam, so you have uninterupted access to your ota channels
<jphillip> dual tuner that just works for relitively cheap
<Foople1> so primarily so you can record more than one thing at once?
<jphillip> firewire (sadly) is inheritly unstable due to the encryption schemes
<jphillip> the cable co doesn't want you using that they want you to rent their dvr instead
<Foople1> my cable co doesn't even appear to have a plan that includes HD but no DVR
<Foople1> when searching someone had a collection of scripts they said gave them 100% stability on firewire
<Foople1> actually it was in that thread you linked
<Foople1> "MythTV changes the channels with this. No matter the state of my firewire connection, this script achieves a connection and data transfer for clear channels 100% of the time:", about halfway down
<jphillip> "for clear channels"
<Foople1> nod
<jphillip> once you widdle the list of channels you can get down then it is reliable enough
<Foople1> so what has to be done when it gets stuck?
<Foople1> cool
<jphillip> but part of the problem is that the encryption randomly turns on and off
<jphillip> I've seen shows that had no encryption then it flicked on for a commercial
<Foople1> haha
<jphillip> and if your box tries to initiate while the encryption is on it will fail to record
<jphillip> I can't recort BBC america for that reason
<alexvd> hello if I am still running 7.10.  IF I want to move to 8.04 all i have to do is a standard ubuntu dist upgrade?
<alexvd> will it keep my recording schedules, database, recordings, etc.
<jphillip> alexvd its always a good idea to backup your db before upgrading
<jphillip> you should be able to just upgrade though
<alexvd> jphillip: thanks do you run the script in mythtv or do you backup another way
<hads> mysqldump mythconverg > your_backup.sql
<hads> You may need a -p and a -u in there.
<robert`> My OSD (channel info at bottom) is shaky. Is there somewhere I can look to fix this?
<robert`> Changing Interlaced to Progressive fixed it.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-10-14
<zzzzam> I'm sure I'm missing something obvious, but..  the TV listings on some DTV stations have no
<zzzzam> arrg..  strike that
<zzzzam>  zzzzam: I'm sure I'm missing something obvious, but..  the TV listings on some DTV stations have problems where the listing  summary shows up incorrectly.  the listing for the related sub-station.  does anyone know about this issue?
<mochabcha> is there a way to control mythbuntu totally with a gamepad
<mochabcha> is there a way to control mythbuntu totally with a gamepad
<rhpot1991> HD Homerun for 138 @ newegg with the email code
<rhpot1991> EMCBABEDC
<Jonathon> !help
<Zinn> Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<Jonathon> How do I get a STB to tune into a channel in MythTV? I can get the channels on a tv, but Myth does not seem to see it at all, even if I specify the channel number or frequency?
<hads> That would depend on the STB. A common way is an IR blaster.
<Jonathon> hads: Am I wrong, but is that not for changing channels? Lets assume it only has one channel on the STB, does that make the IR Blaster obsolete?
<hads> I'm not sure about that situation, not something we have here.
<Jonathon> I don't see why that a tv can do a  scan and pick it up, but a scan by mythtv does not?
<Jonathon> I have picture signal coming through the coax on channel 45, however, channel 45 on mythtv has nothing? Even if I set it in the Channel Editor, there is nothing there. Any suggestions on what is wrong and how to fix it?
<directhex> have you set the region correctly? analog input you need to pick a region
<directhex> for the frequency->channel mapping to work
<Jonathon> yeah, it picks up all the other channels coming throught the STB, just not the one from the satellite input, even though it all comes in over the one coax cable.
<BWGames> just installed both 8.04.1 and 8.10, but no sound output in either. its a standard onboard via sound. any ideas pls?
<MythbuntuGuest88> I'm having a bit of trouble with mplayer.  I have a MCE remote (and a universal remote that I'm trying to use).  If I use the windows button in mplayer it pops up a menu that lets me go to the dvd root
<MythbuntuGuest88> I used irw and that button on the remote is "Home".  My universal remote does not have a home button, but it has a "Menu" button.  Using irw I foudn that button sends "DVD".  I updated mplayer lirc config so DVD does the same thing as Home, but it does not work
<MythbuntuGuest88> from irw the windows button == "Home"
<Jonathon> Why does my tv scan pickup my external STB, but a MythTV scan does not? I can't even get a picture when I set it to the specific channel?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-10-15
<MythbuntuGuest77> I'm having problems with a mythbuntu front end being able to play ripped dvd's from a mythbuntu backend.  The front end "sees" the directory of DVD's but when I go to play one it says it can't find the .iso
<hads> You'll need to mount the directory on the frontend, it won't stream them automatically.
<MythbuntuGuest77> ah, ok.  is there any good doc on setting up the nfs for that?
<Jonathon> I will try again with my question :)
<Jonathon>  Why does my tv scan pickup my external STB, but a MythTV scan does not? I can't even get a picture when I set it to the specific channel?
<hads> MythbuntuGuest77: You need to add a line to /etc/exports and restart the NFS server
<gregL> Jonathon: A little more info would be helpful..What country? What capture card? What are you using for listings?
<Jonathon> gregL: Australia. Leadtek DVT1000T is the card. The listings on the tv are from the tv grabber, but there are no listings for the satellite yet, I just want to get pictures first :)
<Jonathon> gregL: I have the STB set to channel 28 at the moment, but I have also tried various other channels for it with similar results. I have tried scanning, but this channel does not show signal, so I define the channel and have set both channel number and frequency as different tests, but all the same result. When I access that channel, it says there should have been a lock already and just shows a black screen.
<gregL> jonathon: Ok sorry i can't help you..I am in the US and we have a totally different system here...There are a few guys fron AU that hang out in # mythtv-users  you may be able to get help from them... Good luck
<Jonathon> gregL: I would think the functionality would be the same though - it is just different frequencies. Thanks anyway.
<gregL> Jonathon: One thing to check is make sure you permissions care correct..
<Jonathon> gregL: Which permissions are those? I have one coax cable coming into the card and I can get all the tv stations, but not the satellite one? When I plug it into a tv, I can get everything?
<gregL> Jonathon: Using you myth box with direct cable you get all stations? Correct?
<Jonathon> gregL: Yeah, tv works fine, it is just the satellite coming through the same STB that is not working?
<gregL> Jonathon: How are you hooking up your stb to your myth box?
<Jonathon> gregL: The coax cable goes from rf-out on the STB to the antenna in on my tuner card :)
<Jonathon> gregL: If you mean configuration-wise, I think I have tried all possible combinations, but it can't be this hard. I must be missing something obvious here.
<gregL> Jonathon: Ok That's not how i do it here...I feed the stb to my card via svido cable...Then in set up i choose svideo as my input..
<Jonathon> OK. I can understand that, and I have got the video that way, but I have not got sound working yet (at least through the same setup).
<hads> Don't you have DVB in Australia? Why not use a DVB-S card for digital capture.
<Jonathon> hads: Yes, I don't have a DVB-S card, but I do have the STB already there, so I thought that would be the simplest setup :)
<hads> Ah okay. Well if you can pick one up cheap then it's probably a better solution. Higher quality and straight forward to do.
<gregL> Jonathon: as for the sound you will need to run your audio from your stp to your capture card...
<Jonathon> I guess my most fundamental question, I still don't understand is this - why can I scan using a tv and see the satellite on channel 45, but when I scan with mythtv (or set it manually), it does not show up anything on channel 45?
<hads> Pass, I don't use analog.
<Jonathon> gregL: yeah, the sound issue is mine. The card does not actually have audio input, it goes into the sound card directly.
<Jonathon> hads: It is not analog - I am getting all the digital channels. Is this what you mean?
<gregL> Jonathon: Try the svideo and audio suggestion i gave you..If that don't work,try #mythtv-users for more help..
<hads> If you're using the RF output from a STB that's analog to myth.
<Jonathon> gregL: Yeah, I am just one of those guys that need to know why something doesn't work! ;)
<Jonathon> hads: Ah, okay.
<Jonathon> Well, thanks anyway. I will try the other channel and see how things go.
<gregL> Jonathon: Nothing wrong with trying to figure things out....I struggle with this a lot myself...I lurk alot..You learn alot that way...
<Jonathon> gregL: Yeah, like I said, I am simply changing the tuner at the end of the cable - one works, one doesn't? Odd!?
<MythbuntuGuest77> I'm trying to setup a frontend with an existing backend.  I have /etc/exports and /etc/hosts.allow setup on the backend.  When I try to mount the videos on the frontend I'm getting mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting
<williammanda> what is the url for posting photos?
<tgm4883_laptop> williammanda, imagebin?
<psicobra> hi guys i just added a new hard drive to my media center i partitioned and formatted it as ext3 i mounted it using fstab as /home/username/media but when i trye and copy stuff to it i get an error about oermissions
<psicobra> permissionsb
<hads> It's probably a better idea to mount it under /mnt or something.
<hads> And you'll want to give yourself and possibly other users access to it.
<psicobra> i.e /mnt/media?
<psicobra> how?
<hads> Yeah, it's not a major but that would be more standard.
<psicobra> i can copy stuff to it as rout
<psicobra> am copying 120 GB now at 63 MB/sec
<hads> If you copy as root then the files will be owned as root which is probably not what you want.
<psicobra> no very true
<hads> chown and chmod will allow you to give permissions to your user.
<psicobra> so how do it change the drive to it is accsible by all
<hads> If this is a mythtv box then you'll be a member of the mythtv group.
<psicobra> yes
<hads> `sudo chown :mythtv /mnt/media`
<hads> `sudo chmod 775 /mnt/media`
<psicobra> k so my drive is /dev/sdc fs is /dev/sdc1 it is mounted to /home/psicobra/media at the moment what do i need to do?
<hads> The users group would be more standard but I'm not sure if Ubuntu adds users to that by default.
<psicobra> ok i get ya
<psicobra> if i leave it mounted where it is i would need to type sudo chown :mythtv /home/psicobra/media
<hads> Correct
<psicobra> then sudo chmod 775 /home/psicobra/media
<hads> But if it's in your home directory then you may as well just own it yourself.
<psicobra> i do own it i can view files can't copy to drive unless root tho
<hads> Show me ls -l /home/psicobra/media
<psicobra> http://pastebin.com/m1f65871c
<hads> Oh, sorry, ls -ld, I wanted to see the permissions of the actual directoryl
<hads> One line is safe to paste here.
<psicobra> drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 2008-10-15 08:31 /home/andrew/media
<hads> Yeah so you don't own it. That bit that says root root means that root owns it.
<hads> so `sudo chown andrew:andrew /home/andrew/media`
<psicobra> drwxrwxr-x 3 root mythtv 4096 2008-10-15 08:31 /home/andrew/media
<hads> That should be fine too.
<psicobra> drwxrwxr-x 3 andrew mythtv 4096 2008-10-15 08:31 /home/andrew/media
<psicobra> better
<psicobra> nice one thanks
<psicobra> it's working great
<hads> Sure
<psicobra> will it now stay that way even after i reboot?
<hads> Yup
<psicobra> your a star thanks
<hads> :D
<balachmar> Hi, I upgraded to 8.10 a few days ago and now nvram-wakeup has broken. I get the following error message: nvram-wakeup: /dev/rtc: No such file or directory. And indeed there is no /dev/rtc but there is a /dev/rtc0! Anyone else has had these problems?
<balachmar> OK, found a solution: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/252924
<pteague> hmm... this isn't good in the log - Segmentation fault
<nauseabond> Hi, i'm searching for an hybrid dvb-t card (as possible cheap) compatible out of the box with mythbuntu. Suggestions ? Thanks
<nauseabond> the card must have pci bus
<gladideg_> I have installed my PVR-150 card. Anyone with experience with it and ubuntu? I'm trying to capture from the S-VIDEO input, but with no luck. /dev/vide0 is snowy, propably the tvtuner, but /dev/video24 /dev/video32 is black, and gives me an error when I try to watch the files in outputs. Hopefully someone has experience, please tell me :)
<tgm4883_laptop> gladideg_, are you trying to capture from command line?
<gladideg_> tgm4883_laptop, yes I am. I'm just doing it by: cat /dev/... > test.mpeg
<tgm4883_laptop> well theres your problem
<tgm4883_laptop> you didn't change inputs did you
<gladideg_> http://pastebin.com/d406f4ab6 <- dmesg for the devices
<tgm4883_laptop> forget /dev/video24 and /dev/video32
<gladideg_> hmm... I need to change the input, so /dev/video0 reads from the S-VIDEO port?
<tgm4883_laptop> gladideg_, theres a command to run to get it to switch inputs
<tgm4883_laptop> yes
<gladideg_> Oooh..
<gladideg_> I'm so glad you told me )
<tgm4883_laptop> sec, i'll grab the command if I can find it
<gladideg_> I'll download ivtv utils in the mean time
<gladideg_> ivtvctl -p [x]
<tgm4883_laptop> that sounds about right
<gladideg_> somehow it doesn't recognize the option
<tgm4883_laptop> actually it looks like it should be
<tgm4883_laptop> v4l2-ctl -i #
<tgm4883_laptop> where # I think is 1
<tgm4883_laptop> for svideo
<tgm4883_laptop> it is on my pvr-500 anyway
<gladideg_> Yes, it worked !
<tgm4883_laptop> as it should have ;)
<gladideg_> I have to thank you for that one :)
<uncola> hi.. is anyone around?
<tgm4883_laptop> !hi | uncola
<Zinn> uncola: Hi $nick, how are you?  Something we can help you with today?
<uncola> I haven't used linux in 5 years
 * tgm4883_laptop quietly sneaks out
 * superm1 trips tgm4883_laptop on his way out
<uncola> I just ordered the parts to build an htpc and I want to run linux on it
<uncola> but this htpc will be used to play downloaded avi files mostly
<uncola> I'm not going to use a tv card at all
 * tgm4883_laptop grabs superm1's leg on the way down and spins him around to face the user
<uncola> also I want the htpc to download the files for me via usenet and torrent etc
<uncola> basically I want the htpc to display the program "Boxee" on the tv
<uncola> and I want to use my pc to remote desktop in and start the downloads of files
<tgm4883_laptop> uncola, are you ever going to put a tv tuner card in there?
<uncola> and I have a MS IR receiver and remote
<uncola> no tgm4883
<uncola> so, given what I want to do.. should I use mythbuntu or just use normal ubuntu and run the program "Boxee" and customize it to auto logina nd start boxee etc
<tgm4883_laptop> doesn't sound like you want mythtv at all
<uncola> hmm, I see
<tgm4883_laptop> I was going to recommend xbmc or elisa, but looks like boxee is based on xbmc
<uncola> yah it is..
<uncola> what's elisa?
<uncola> I used to run xbmc on my original xbox and it was great.. just couldn'
<uncola> t do 1080p x264 mkv type stuff
<tgm4883_laptop> http://elisa.fluendo.com/
<tgm4883_laptop> you can also run xbmc on linux
<uncola> elisa looks neat.. looking for video demos now
<uncola> you seem pretty knowledgeable
<tgm4883_laptop> thanks
<tgm4883_laptop> I'll quote you to all those that say otherwise ;)
<uncola> I tried out using the wiimote with my imac, over bluetooth.. and set up the thing where you can move the mouse cursor by pointing it
<uncola> and it was really crappy and the battery ran out quickly
<uncola> so I was going back to the ms remote and ir receiver because it seemed like the battery never ran out
<uncola> is the wiimote good under linux?
<tgm4883_laptop> never used it
<uncola> yah it sucks anyway.. just gonna use the ms remote
<uncola> the layout of the buttons etc.. definitely not home theater oriented and game oriented instead
<tgm4883_laptop> I, along with some of the other developers, have the mceusb2 remote, and we like it
<gladideg_> http://evoo.no/test2.mpg don't know if this is the right place to ask, but does anyone notice the layer of artifacts on the film? Is it due to any settings, or is it the camera? ($300 sony camera, brand new)
<uncola> whoah crazy
<uncola> I have a 1039 version 2
<uncola> except it's not exactly like the ones pictured
<uncola> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/MCE_Remote
<psicobra> hi all any one any good with samba
<psicobra> any 1?
<Phanohanover> hello everyone
<Phanohanover> anyone there?
<Phanohanover> anyone familiar with commercial skipping?
<oobe> hello i was wondering if anyone knows how i can stop using weekly builds and revert back to the main repo binaries without destroying my database
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-10-16
<plagerism> Anyone in Canada/Ontario, using a rogers stb via firewire??  I have read some forums that says it works, but to no avail
<oobe> hello i was wondering if anyone knows how i can stop using weekly builds and revert back to the main repo binaries without destroying my database
<MythbuntuGuest95> hello
<MythbuntuGuest95> test
<MythbuntuGuest95> I'm just wondering if i can use a ps3 to watch the recorded content that a mythbackend recorded
<tritium> Wow, the show titles in mythweb listings and the channel guide are always right, but the descriptions are totally wrong, not corresponding to the shows in that timeslot at all.
<tritium> e.g., on PBS tonight, Title: "Debates 2008: A Newshour Special Report", and Description: "Elmo Steps In for Super Grover Chris hurries over to Elmo who needs help getting his airplane out of the tree. Just as Chris is about to get a ladder, Super Chicken and her sidekick Robin fly in to help. Super Grover comes crashing in to save the day, too (CC)"
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest95, i'd guess yes since you can install linux on it right?
<directhex> the answer is "yes", if (big if) you have an mpeg capture card of some kind
<directhex> i.e. dvb or pvr card
<hads> Depending on what your DVB broadcast format is of course :)
<MythbuntuGuest95> why would i need a capture card to just view networked content?
<MythbuntuGuest95> right now I'm running a DLNA client with a shared drive so the ps3 can play it
<MythbuntuGuest95> basically want that for the myth recordings
<MythbuntuGuest95> i tried linux on the ps3 but it was terribly slow since it only has 192megs of ram and 1 available proceesor
<MythbuntuGuest95> so using the full power of the ps3 with all 7 processors is only availabe with the ps3 frontend
<MythbuntuGuest95> i'm guessing i could have the mythbox save to a drive that is network shared with my vista box and have the vista software stream it to the ps3
<hads> The PS3 will play files from myth's uPnP thingy
<oobe> hello i was wondering if anyone knows how i can stop using weekly builds and revert back to the main repo binaries without destroying my database
<oobe> if i uninstall mythtv weekly builds packages then install the normal binaries will my database still be intact
<rhpot1991_lapto1> oobe: it should be the db is persists, but you should do a few things to be safe
<rhpot1991_lapto1> 1. backup your database
<rhpot1991_lapto1> 2. don't purge the packages
<oobe> all i have to do is delete /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mythbuntu-hardy.list  aswell
<rhpot1991_lapto1> oobe: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Backup_your_database
<rhpot1991_lapto1> you will most likely either need to remove the newer ones or force the older ones to install
<oobe> ok thanks
<rhpot1991_lapto1> np
<hads> Are the weekly packages just fixes?
<oobe> yeah 2 groups fixes and svn
<hads> Cool. If they are trunk then your chema will be to new to downgrade.
<hads> *schema
<rhpot1991_lapto1> always make sure you backup your db before making changes :)
<ajhtiredwolf> is it possible to have mythtv save recordings as .avi automatically ?
<oobe> no
<oobe> but you can transcode them to nuv then use nuvexport
<ajhtiredwolf> Bummer, can you convert them after words?
<rhpot1991> you could transcode them after they record, this can be done autmagically when its done
<ajhtiredwolf> Is nuvexport a seperate program?
<rhpot1991> I think the built in transcoder can do xvid, don't hold me to it though
<oobe> rhpot1991, i ended up just need to repair some tables
<oobe> but every time i install weekly builds updates i need to fix things
<oobe> will i be ok if i just delete  /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mythbuntu-hardy.list and never update
<Jonathon> How do I create a channel guide based on free-to-air satellite channels? Has anyone done something like this before? Are there tools to help?
<Jonathon> gregL: You there at the moment?
<Jonathon> Anyone around who has free-to-air satellite connected through composite video to MythTV?
<hads> You'll need some sort of grabber.
<Jonathon> hads: Yeah, that is what I was looking at. Is there some howto on making one at all do you know, or a site that lists some for non-standard tv channels?
<hads> Making a grabber? The XMLTV wiki has info on that but you probably don't need to code one up there's likely already one that exists.
<Jonathon> I figured there would be, but all the ones I have found so far are for standard pay and free tv channels. I can't seem to find any for particular satellite channels.
<beavis_> hey guys I cannot install today's mythtv-common on intrepid (the postinst fails with ec=20). Are there any known issues with it?
<superm1> beavis_, that's not a good thing.
<superm1> laga rev'ed it
<beavis_> I don't really get an error msg so I don't really know what's going on
<beavis_> Setting up mythtv-common (0.21.0+fixes18722-0ubuntu1) ...
<beavis_> dpkg: error processing mythtv-common (--configure): subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 20
<beavis_> that's it
<beavis_> starting the postinst script with set -x only shows some irrelevant things
<beavis_> + . /usr/share/debconf/confmodule
<beavis_> + [ !  ]
<beavis_> + PERL_DL_NONLAZY=1
<beavis_> + export PERL_DL_NONLAZY
<beavis_> + [  ]
<superm1> beavis_, well i'm setting up a chroot right now, i'll see if the same thing happens
<superm1> beavis_, i'm surprised set -x didn't point at what was wrong though
<beavis_> I'll try to downgrade to see what happens
<beavis_> superm1: strange, the same issue with 0.21.0+fixes18379-0ubuntu1
<superm1> beavis_, sounds like a different package is causing it then...
<beavis_> superm1: is there a way to find out which package is causing it?
<superm1> beavis_, well set -x would have been that way..
<superm1> to see what package got called and started to fail
<beavis_> well so I'll reboot the box...
<superm1> beavis, well i did it fine in my chroot
<superm1> it's gotta be somethin else going on here
<beavis> :(
<beavis> do you use the us-intrepid servers (the most current ones)?
<beavis> just trying to find out if it's an updated package I already have and you don't
<beavis> superm1: a reboot didn't help. looks like I broke something :(
<Mr-Atomic> Hello!
<surge> hello
<surge> anyone there
<surge> question i got a pvr-150 mce does not have a plug in on the card for a ir blaster anyone know where i can get a good ir blaster and remote ?
<xivulon_> where can I find an svg for the mythbuntu logo? (to be used in wubi)
<jphillip> xivulon_ you can try https://code.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/mythbuntu/mythbuntu-artwork
<xivulon_> I can see only pngs there, will be ok but I need a large image that will be a bit pixellated
<jphillip> xivulon_ want to head over to the dev room?
<xivulon_> will do
<xivulon_> jphillip, thx for the above link
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-10-17
<xv6800> hi
<xv6800> any1 can help me setting up my mythtv ?
<tgb_> Hello, I've got a newbie mythbuntu question if someone has some time to answer it.
<hads> !ask
<Zinn> Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<tgb_> nods nods... just tryinng to be polite
<hads> Sure :)
<tgb_> briefly then
<tgb_> Everything's workinng almost perfect
<tgb_> If I play a recording on a mythfrontend, works great
<tgb_> however, if I play another recording ("Watch Recording") I get a "black" screen.
<tgb_> Audio is just fine
<tgb_> Running mythfrontend from the console gives no evidence of any difference.
<tgb_> If I restart mythfrontend everything works fine, once.
<hads> So some recordings work but not others?
<tgb_> No
<hads> Oh, it works once.
<tgb_> correct.
<hads> Weird.
<hads> Have you compared the logs?
<tgb_> I've been using MythTV for 2 years with Slackware, haven't' seen this before
<directhex> i know this.
<directhex> opengl video renderer?
<tgb_> I have compared the output on mythfrontend's console.  Is there anywhere else I should look?
<tgb_> It's default.  Change to QT?
<tgb_> ... trying that now...
<directhex> that's the painter (for the menus), the video renderer is set separately
<hads> Yeah, console logs unless you have redirected them
<tgb_> looking for opengl
<tgb_> then logs... where would they be?
<hads> If you're starting it from a console that output is fine.
<hads> Otherwise
<hads> !logs
<Zinn> MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/
<tgb_> ok
<tgb_> Can't seem to find the opengl render setting, will look for logs now
<hads> directhex sounds like maybe he's seen it before
<directhex> common enough problem with some 3d drivers if you use the opengl renderer
<directhex> other causes, i can't help
<tgb_> Interesting.  Likely an X problem
<hads> Yeah, I was thinking a driver issue.
<hads> Myth seems to make a lot of them visible
<tgb_> when I alt-tabbed out, X windows behaved strangely
<tgb_> First let me check for log differences
<tgb_> I don't see a difference.
<tgb_> Logs appear near identical for both playbacks
<tgb_> some subtle order issues
<tgb_> I'm running the Nvidia driver
<tgb_> with an onboard GeForce 6150
<hads> That's usually okay
<tgb_> No issues with other programs like MythVideo or mplayer
<tgb_> Something weird happened with X. Lemme try that again
<tgb_> If I alt tab out, then alt tab back, it's not "in front"
<tgb_> That is to say that the alt tab window is still visible
<tgb_> Also notice that if I bring up program guide, that comes up
<tgb_> I'm guessing it's not capturing the window.
<tgb_> Getting a lot of dropping back audio_buffer_unused errors, presuming that's a root priority issue and unrelated
<tgb_> How do I access the MythTV render again?
<tgb_> Someone mentioned opengl...
<tgb_> Yadif deinterlace showing up in logs, I doubt it's that.
<tgb_> nothing in X logs...
<tgb_> Again, can someone direct me to the renderer opengl setting that directhex just mentioned?
<tgb_> I can't find it
<tgb_> I see it
<tgb_> Playback Profiles...
<tgb_> fixed
<tgb_> thanks for help
<realopty> ello
<realopty> how can i use another box as a backend slave????
<realopty> :(
<realopty> stream from one backend to the other :O?
<realopty> etc
<realopty> ur all dead :(
<jphillip> realopty I believe there is a checkbox for secondary backend in MCC, do that then when you setup this backend you put the IP of the masterbackend
<realopty> jphillip, can i sync from the master to the slave over the net?
<jphillip> realopty they stream files on the fly
<htc_nick> any1 up for fixing my problems?
<realopty> jphillip, know how to transcode the files before the sync?
<realopty> night
<mpage> what sort of quality should i expect if my video card is hooked up to my tv via hdmi?
<mpage> im running the latest nvidia drivers (via envy) but the quality still seems quite poor
<smil3y> hi, using intrepid mythbuntu 8.10, upgraded yesterday, and having a problem now with live tv.  get sound all the time, but video craps out like 4 or 5 seconds into playing
<smil3y> not using any nvidia drivers or anything like that,  and using using slim for playback
<wilberfan> I'm curious:  why would a downloaded .avi occasionally have audio that's a second or two behind the video when played back in myth--but seems fine when played with VLC?
<wilberfan> and is there a way to re-sync the sound in myth?
<xv6800> how long it taks for myth_scanner to do scanning for 3 satellites?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-10-18
<FisherPrice> hello
<FisherPrice> I need help
<FisherPrice> with a wintv Hauppauge Nova Dual DVB-T card
<formol> hi
<formol> i'm new to mythbuntu, i reed and reed, and can't understand the link with mySQL
<fiasco> hey guys, I've newly installed mythbuntu 8.04 on a fairly new Compaq PC with Hauppauge WinTv HVR 1110 tv card. I've managed to get analog picture going thanks to googling forums etc but I was looking to see if anyone could help me get the remote or sound working (remote is a windows center remote)
<fiasco> I have signal for the remote comming in /dev/lirc0 but mytv doesn't react to it
<fiasco> while I'm at it, I don't suppose anyone found a workaround to implementing gnome (depricated gnome-keyring-manager dependantcy)?
<fiasco> still here if anyone feels like talking
<fiasco> ...
<tgb_> Thanks for being around to answer questions.  Question: is there an easy way to get a more recent, svn version of mplayer via the package manager, or will I need to compile my own via svn?
<tgb_> guess everyone is asleep... following instructions for compiling svn from scratch...
<tgb_> later
<neb_> hi, not sure if this is the right place to ask but is the mythtv-common package broken in intrepid?
 * neb_ wonders off to look at post-install scripts
<joran> (cross-posting from #v4l in case anyone here has run into this before, apologies if you're in both channels) :
<joran> Hi guys, having a real interesting one here.... I have a NOVA-T-500 (dvb-usb-dib0700, even though it's pci, and I understand why), but the ir receiver doesn't seem to be being picked up, and I can't really understand why... everywhere I've looked it seems it should default to picking it up, but nothing in dmesg or /proc/bus/input/devices related to the dvb stick:(
<neb_> hey joran, have you tried 'blacklisting' it within hal?
<neb_> i found hal stopped it working
<neb_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lirc/+bug/164627
<MythbuntuGuest24> hi ... i apologize for coming here, but i am stuck.  i have a PVR-150 (Hauptpage) with the latest mythbuntu.  Everything worked great, but then I moved apartments.  In the new apartment, after reconfiguring schedules direct and updating the backend, my tuner isn't working.  I get static on some channels and black and white on others.  When connecting the same coaxial cable to my TV, the channels all look fine. 
<joran> sorry guys, hard lock from card :( missed any answer.
<MythbuntuGuest24> !help
<Zinn> Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<joran> !logs
<Zinn> MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/
<joran> !help
<Zinn> Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<MythbuntuGuest24> anyone able to advise me on my install?
<tgm4883_laptop> joran, <neb_> hey joran, have you tried 'blacklisting' it within hal?
<tgm4883_laptop> <neb_> i found hal stopped it working
<tgm4883_laptop> * MythbuntuGuest24 (n=Mythbunt@pool-96-233-29-105.bstnma.east.verizon.net) has joined #ubuntu-mythtv
<tgm4883_laptop> <neb_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lirc/+bug/164627
<joran> ooooh, not sure how to blacklist within hal, I know module blacklisting... *reads link*
<MythbuntuGuest24> i'm requesting help with a channel frequency issue.  none of the available mappings seem to work... any ideas?
<joran> unlikely to be that though, as the input device isn't even being created...
<joran> no, unfortunately that's not the problem I'm suffering.  The dvb_usb driver just doesn't seem to be detecting the ir receiver :(
<gregL> MythbuntuGuest24, Try this info: http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/users/264034#264034
<MythbuntuGuest24> <reading>
<MythbuntuGuest24> hmmm.  tried suggestions in that url, but to no avail.  i've got free cable with just the channels that are piped through for free.  i've tried us-bcast, us-cable, and neither works.
<MythbuntuGuest24> any other ideas greg?  my channel frequencies seem wrong, since some channels aren't found at all while others are somewhat off (black and white or just weird).
<MythbuntuGuest24> anyone have advice for me?  i am unable to see the same channels i can see with my tv tuner, and i've tried all possible frequency mappings.  some channels give static, others are partially static.  any suggestions?  much appreciated...
<MythbuntuGuest24> ... i haven't been able to find a good discusson of this issue online.  if anyone could point me to the right page, that would be equally helpful...
<joran> quick newbie q, when mythfilldb is run after going into settings, does that fill the epg once only, should I cronjob it to keep listings coming?
<nauseabond> Hi guys. I've installed mythbuntu 8.10 but when I launch the MythTV Backend Setup application  I obtain a database error. Access denied for user 'mythtv@localhost' ... DB Error (KickDatabase) ... No error type from QSqlError? Strange... No UPnP backends found ...
<nauseabond> Are there any howtos ?
<neb_> joran: fixed remote issues?
<joran> neb_: nope, just about to try a newer kernel, but concerned about the firmware...
<neb_> hm
<neb_> tell me about your machine
<joran> ubuntu 8.04 derivitive (mint 5 - elyssa), stock hardy kernel, v4l-dvb-kernel modules built and installed
<joran> nova-t-500 dual tuner card (usb onto pci)
<neb_> k, i've run hardy and that card
<joran> tuner working perfectly, just no ir line in dmesg or in the /proc/bus/input/devices etc.
<neb_> weird, is it possible the hardware could be faulty?
<neb_> can you try it with windows or something?
<joran> seems unlikely, tuner works fine as a tuner
<neb_> cos like, when you get the tuner to works - everything else works fine too
<joran> no windows on said machine :(
<joran> I'm not beyond pointing fingers at the motherboard yet though, 'cos the number of noacpi etc options I'm having to pass to the kernel is obscene
<joran> it's kernel!
<joran> *pushes jaw back up*
<neb_> heh
<neb_> i'm running intrepid now and just come out of a world of hurt
<joran> it's amazing, I just don't get it, why would hardy's kernel not have the appropriate bits to do ir?!
<joran> noooooooo......!
<joran> no nv!
<joran> nv module won't compile against current git! :(
<joran> neb_ : what's the intrepid kernel?
<neb_> i'm running 2.6.27-7
<joran> neb_: got envy working?
<neb_> whats that?
<neb_> (no)
<joran> nvidia closed-source drivers
<neb_> ah
<neb_> this has an intel chipset
<joran> *sigh*
<joemythtv> hello?
<joemythtv> my pvr-150's need the driver workaround, but I have fc8, kernel 2.6.24.  yes I know this is an ubuntu channel, can anyone help?
<tgm4883_laptop> driver workaround?
<joemythtv> yes, it has an option in the ivtv-driver.c file where it can be enabled/disabled prior to compiling.  it worked fine for me under fc6 (mythdora4), bu the next build I made md5, has the driver integrated into the kernel
<famicom__> what the hell are you on about
<tritium> I've got DirecTV connected to my DViCO Fusion HDTV5 RT Gold via the composite video and analog audio inputs.  I can view the video, but I am unable to hear the audio.
<tritium> I've checked capture settings in alsamixer.  I'm stumped.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-10-19
<jeffery> how do I get my initial myth database setup? I install the alternative cd and when I launch the mythtv-setup it says could not connect to the database. I checked the database and the mythtv database is not there
<MythbuntuGuest20> hiya.  i dont have any sound after an upgrade to mythbuntu 8.10
<stevetv> haha.. sorry wrong nick. again. no sound after fresh install of 8.10
<stevetv> i don't really know where to start looking to fix it
<stevetv> thanks
<wilberfan> occasionally i get an .avi where the sound is out of sync when i play it in myth...but is fine if i play it in, say, VLC
<wilberfan> any idea what that's about--or how to re-sync it in myth?
<stevetv> wilberfan.. what player are you uSING for avi files?
<wilberfan> you mean in myth?   I don't remember 'selecting' one...which one is 'standard'?
<wilberfan> it's been several months since i configured it (probably when 'heron' came out?)...i don't remember specifically
<ajhtiredwolf> Hey, anyone that is good with lirc, I am trying to configure a button to launch mythtv, but it doesnt seem to work right, most of the sample configs i see launch a script instead of just the program ,is there a public script available that anyone knows about?
<rhpot1991> ajhtiredwolf: I may be of some assistance
<rhpot1991> !pastebin
<Zinn> when pasting more than 5 lines of data please use http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com so you don't flood the channel.  Then please post the link in the channel.
<rhpot1991> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m4274adb0
<rhpot1991> that goes in: /usr/bin/start-myth
<rhpot1991> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m1043eec3
<rhpot1991> goes at the end of your ~/.lirc/mythtv
<ajhtiredwolf> rhpot1991, awesome one sec let me check that out
<ajhtiredwolf> rhpot1991, hmm I dont have a file named start-myth,
<rhpot1991> make it
<rhpot1991> I am checking to see if anything has to be setup for irexec
<ajhtiredwolf> rhpot1991, I think that I have a problem with irexec as well, I think that the daemon must keep crashing, I have to start it manually, and after I do it doesnt seem to work for long
<hads> rhpot1991: Did you know that if you use 'grep mythfronten[d]' you will only need the one grep.
<rhpot1991> hads: nope, I didn't write that either :)
<rhpot1991> tgm4883 got it from somewhere and passed it on
<ajhtiredwolf> hmm that config didnt seem to work for me
<rhpot1991> ajhtiredwolf: wait a minute, I'm still checking something
<hads> rhpot1991: Cool, just like sharing little tips.
<ajhtiredwolf> no problemo
<ajhtiredwolf> I just installed vista through Virtualbox and it about blue my sox off, the features that virtual box offers for vista are so cool, not to mention everyhting just worked native :p
<ajhtiredwolf> sorry had to share
<ajhtiredwolf> be right back, two seconds
<wilberfan> what kind of features does VB offer for vista?
<rhpot1991> ajhtiredwolf: did it work at all or what happened?
<rhpot1991> I thought I had to do something to enable irexec or make it work, but I can't seem to find what
<hads> You should just need to start it when you login from memory.
<ajhtiredwolf> nahhh didnt do anything when i press the button set to launch it
<ajhtiredwolf> wilberfan, well it has this semless mode, where you keep your ubuntu background but the taskbar stays as vista, and you can drag and drop files between vista and linux, its very strange but cool and probably will be usefull
<rhpot1991> ajhtiredwolf: I think it does that with xp as well
<ajhtiredwolf> rhpot1991, possibly, I might have just not been able to get it to work with xp
<rhpot1991> have you verified you mapped the correct button for your config and so on, your button might not be the same as mine
<wilberfan> I have xp running virtual on my Sidux box...  Ironically, it was Vista that made me switch to Ubuntu!  :)
<ajhtiredwolf> hate of vist? :p
<ajhtiredwolf> rhpot1991, yeah minei s power too
<ajhtiredwolf> rhpot1991, everyhting i set it as my remote and my button
<ajhtiredwolf> remote = mceusb2
<ajhtiredwolf> button = power
<wilberfan> when i heard that you could only install it 3 times, i threw up my hands and said, "That's it!!  I'm done!"
<ajhtiredwolf> wilberfan, well I feel so retarded.. I bought it... I dont know why, but i did, i had already been using ubuntu pretty much all together, then i foudn out that i get it for free through my university
<ajhtiredwolf> wilberfan, makes me feel sick to my stomach hah
<wilberfan> i gave up on Vista BEFORE it was released...  :)  Mid-'07, I think...
<wilberfan> Started with Ubuntu, but then discovered Sidux...
<wilberfan> But I LOVE my MythBuntu!!
<ajhtiredwolf> wilberfan, I havent heard of Sidux, what are its adventages?
<ajhtiredwolf> rhpot1991, I dunno man it just seems like lirc wont work for me hah, ive tinkered with it for so long
<wilberfan> It's Debian based, like 'buntu...but it's easier to keep it almost cutting-edge in terms of updates, etc...
<ajhtiredwolf> wilberfan, I like how easy to use ubuntu is.
<wilberfan> Plus, it's got the friendliest, most-helpful irc channel i've ever been in...
<ajhtiredwolf> wilberfan, that is a nice twist on linux support hah :P, people in ubuntu and here are pretty nice
<ajhtiredwolf> but have you ever been in say... #mythtv ?
<wilberfan> Ubuntu worked so well, and was so easy to use...i found i was getting a little bored with it!
<doje> superm1: you around? - we talked about a control panel for LCDproc
<wilberfan> Oh, the Ubuntu *Forums* are awesome...
<ajhtiredwolf> wilberfan, EVERY single time i have gone into mythtv, ive gotten that " I am god because I have more time to waste on mythtv and know more than you, how dare you ask a question to me"
<ajhtiredwolf> I just get called noob allot in so many linux places
<rhpot1991> #mythtv is just too busy
<wilberfan> i usually confess to being a noob before they can throw that at me...
<ajhtiredwolf> I am a noob undoubtfully but ... im confused as to how that is a bad thing? Linux attracting new people must be a very bad thing..
<ajhtiredwolf> we wouldnt want it to spread and grow now would we? :-P
<wilberfan> But, yeah...i hate that attitude of "what do you mean you don't understand my instruction?  what are you, stupid?"
<hads> Some channels are just angry places.
<wilberfan> boy, howdy...
<ajhtiredwolf> yeah, you ask a question to clarify something and they call you a moron
<wilberfan> now that this room has woken up a bit, i'd like to ask my question again:
<wilberfan> I occasionally get .avi's (downloads) where the sound is a second or two behind the picture...
<ajhtiredwolf> anyway, rhpot1991 I just changed the config = line to gedit instead, and it was able to launch gedit
<ajhtiredwolf> rhpot1991, " although I had to start the irexec daemon manually again
<rhpot1991> ajhtiredwolf: interesting, so the irexec is actually launching it
<wilberfan> ...when played in mythbuntu...  but they're fine if I play them outside of myth (say, with VLC)...
<ajhtiredwolf> wilberfan, which program are you using to veiw them?
<rhpot1991> well try to run start-myth by hand
<ajhtiredwolf> wilberfan, I had that problem until I told mythbuntu to use xine instead
<wilberfan> whatever one is 'standard' with mythbuntu hardy?
<rhpot1991> it will only start if the frontend isn;t currently running
<wilberfan> it's been so long since i've configured it...do you remember where to find that configure screen...?
<ajhtiredwolf> rhpot1991, its not, and .. huh it says command not found, but it IS there
<ajhtiredwolf> wilberfan, yar i do, one second
<wilberfan> kewl
<rhpot1991> ajhtiredwolf: verify it is in /usr/bin/start-myth
<rhpot1991> and the names match up
<wilberfan> what does myth use by default?  mplayer, or...??
<rhpot1991> john@ultramagnus:~$ ls -la /usr/bin/start-myth
<rhpot1991> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 222 2008-05-18 17:35 /usr/bin/start-myth
<rhpot1991> check your perms so they are that ^
<rhpot1991> wilberfan: internal player
<wilberfan> is that the config option, or what the default player is called..?
<ajhtiredwolf> wilberfan, movie player i think
<ajhtiredwolf> alright it is in
<rhpot1991> internal player is normally used by most things in myth, its the built in mythtv player
<ajhtiredwolf> wilberfan, utilities setup      setup          media settings        video settings     player settings
<wilberfan> :)
<rhpot1991> some things like mythvideo may use different players
<rhpot1991> like mplayer for avi I think is default
<ajhtiredwolf> wilberfan, then if you wnat to use xine, xine -pfhq --no-splash worked for me
<hads> I use Internal for everything myself
<rhpot1991> I use internal for everything as well
<rhpot1991> I like having the same look and feel for all my stuff, plus internal is much improved anymore
<rhpot1991> I used to use xine for my iso's
<wilberfan> you guys never have the sound-sync problem...?
<rhpot1991> wilberfan: in what recordings/videoes?
<hads> Haven't come across it no.
<ajhtiredwolf> rhpot1991, yeah its in there sudo gedit /usr/bin/start-myth brought it up
<ajhtiredwolf> wilberfan, usually it only happens in very large avi files
<wilberfan> rhpot1991: downloaded .avi's...
<rhpot1991> ajhtiredwolf: it might be persmissions if it wont run then
<ajhtiredwolf> rhpot1991, probably, let me change them sec
<rhpot1991> wilberfan: I don't do much of them, mostly recordings and iso's here
<wilberfan> ajhtiredwolf: i've got one that's just a 28 minute tv episode...
<ajhtiredwolf> wilberfan, I mostly noticed it on large xvid avis
<ajhtiredwolf> wilberfan, but that was just my experience
<wilberfan> i download a lot of tv episodes, and about 1 in 10 has the sync problem...
<wilberfan> i COULD just watch it on the puter monitor (with VLC, where it's fine)--but i wondered if there was something i could do in myth to prevent that problem...
<wilberfan> a 'slider' to adjust the timing would be great!  ;)
<ajhtiredwolf> wilberfan, there actually is one in mplayer
<ajhtiredwolf> wilberfan, but its annoying having to do that all the time :P xine fixed the probelm for me
<wilberfan> let me drag the keyboard and mouse in here and see if i can find that config setting...
<ajhtiredwolf> rhpot1991, ok i got the permissions set right, what was it ? start-myth& ?
<rhpot1991> just try start-mythtv
<rhpot1991> errr start-myth
<rhpot1991> just typing that should start it or at least tell you something
<ajhtiredwolf> oh yeah it starts now
<ajhtiredwolf> but i mean in the config file
<wilberfan> are those xine settings in the front end or back end?
<ajhtiredwolf> wilberfan, front
<ajhtiredwolf> rhpot1991, k yeah that let me launch it thank you :), but ims sitll running into two problem I was before, I have to start the irexec -d manually and there seems to be a delay from the button press... actually more than a delay, it makes it freeze temporarily
<rhpot1991> ajhtiredwolf: here it takes a second or two to launch, but no problems other than that
<ajhtiredwolf> rhpot1991, i seem to have the problem no matter what, before i had irexec launch it. like if im turning up the volume, each time i press it the picture will freeze for a moment, or if im moving up or down selecting somehting, it is delayed
<ajhtiredwolf> wilberfan, tell me if xine starts at min volume for you when you use it in myth, i have that problem
<wilberfan> alright...i'm just about to test...
<rhpot1991> ajhtiredwolf: weird sounds like maybe lirc is hogging cpu or something?
<ajhtiredwolf> rhpot1991, mmmm I guess maybe, but like if im using xine, it doesnt do that
<ajhtiredwolf> rhpot1991, and do you have to start irexec -d when your computer starts too?
<wilberfan> ajhtiredwolf: woah...  no problem with the volume on THIS vid!!
<ajhtiredwolf> wilberfan, lol, well did the audio sync problem go away?
<wilberfan> that's next... hang on...
<wilberfan> well, the lord giveth...and the lord taketh away...
<wilberfan> it fixed the sync problem...but i can't jump forward or back now!
<ajhtiredwolf> lol, well at least some good news, xine has weird bindings
<wilberfan> AND the sound started at zero volume...
<ajhtiredwolf> I think that forward is..
<ajhtiredwolf> hmm
<ajhtiredwolf> well the config is     config = SeekRelative+15
<wilberfan> jeez...now it IS jumping foward and back...
<ajhtiredwolf> ever feel like you just cant win? :p
<wilberfan> constantly!
<wilberfan> mplayer responded to two buttons foward and two back...it looks like xine only has 1 each...?
<ajhtiredwolf> I guess it is oru own fault htough, we ARE trying to watch tv on our computer by using a community built dvr
<wilberfan> i ain't complaining!  (well, not MUCH anyway...)
<ajhtiredwolf> wilberfan, want me to send you my xine config?
<wilberfan> ;)
<wilberfan> uh...sure   what do i do with it?
<ajhtiredwolf> wilberfan, oh wait you arent using a remote are you? hah
<wilberfan> a remote, like a remote control..? yes i am...!
<wilberfan> i'm using a hauppage...god, what is it...a 350?
<ajhtiredwolf> alright yeah, so take this http://pastebin.com/m62bb4ee2
<ajhtiredwolf> and put it in either your lircrc, or make a seperaite file and include that file in your lircrc
<ajhtiredwolf> you will have to tune it to your buttons too
<ajhtiredwolf> have you ever used elisa?
<wilberfan> it's been awhile since i've done any of that!  MythHardy has been very reliable!
<wilberfan> elisa?  me...?  no...
<ajhtiredwolf> alrighty
<ajhtiredwolf> well first make sure that you dont already have a xine config open sudo pico ~/.lircrc
<ajhtiredwolf> check and see if there is a xine config file listed in there
<wilberfan> i do see an 'include ~./xine line there...
<wilberfan> ~/.lirc/xine
<ajhtiredwolf> yeah
<ajhtiredwolf> alrighy, look in that file
<ajhtiredwolf> You can add any of the options that are in my config in there to increase functionality
<ajhtiredwolf> as for xine starting at 0 volume, if you ever figure out how to fix that make certain you tell me :p
<wilberfan> can i just tack your list onto the end of mine, or do i have to pick and choose...?
<ajhtiredwolf> You cna but you will have to change some things reguardless
<ajhtiredwolf> where it says button =
<ajhtiredwolf> the name wont be the same
<ajhtiredwolf> you can check the names of your buttons by typign irw in a terminal
<wilberfan> kewl
<wilberfan> will this all change in a couple of weeks when Ibex is out??
<wilberfan> ;)
<wilberfan> and more importantly:
<wilberfan> will i be able to update...or will i have to re-install????
<ajhtiredwolf> No idea what ibex is haha
<ajhtiredwolf> oh
<hads> The next version of Ubuntu
<ajhtiredwolf> the new version of ubuntu
<wilberfan> right...
<hads> And yes you can upgrade
<wilberfan> i've always heard dicey results with upgrades...
<ajhtiredwolf> yeah I dont think that lirc would change
<wilberfan> guess it's worth a try!
<ajhtiredwolf> well
<ajhtiredwolf> I dont think that it is necessarily the upgrade
<ajhtiredwolf> just that when it first comes out its bound to have issues
<ajhtiredwolf> so if you wait a month or so after it has been released you will probably be safer
<ajhtiredwolf> That is what I always did with fedora
<hads> My desktop is a Dapper -> Edgy -> Fiesty -> Gutsy -> Hardy -> Intrepid upgrade.
<wilberfan> wonder how that will work... will the update manager let me know when ibex is ready, or...?
<ajhtiredwolf> I would have never switched to ubuntu if fedora had not neglected to support my onboard lan
<hads> I believe update-manager will notify you yes.
<wilberfan> do i change my repos after the end of the month...?  i've always just done a clean-install...
<wilberfan> Ah... "Dapper"... that was my first buntu!  :)
<ajhtiredwolf> Hardy is my first true try at ubuntu :p
<ajhtiredwolf> I like fedora in the passed, and one thing I do kinda miss is KDE
<ajhtiredwolf> kde kinda blows monkey chunks in ubuntu
<wilberfan> KDE is 'native' in Sidux...
<wilberfan> and (drumroll) it only takes 7 1/2 minutes to install!  :)
<ajhtiredwolf> Installing KDE in ubuntu vs just doing kubuntu was a big ****** mistake
<wilberfan> (YMMV)
 * wilberfan goes to see if his porn runs with xine
<ajhtiredwolf> geeze this stupid delay is annoying
<ajhtiredwolf> rhpot1991, do you know how to check how much cpu lirc might be using and more importantly how to limit it?
<wilberfan> boy, it sure got quiet in here in a hurry!
<wilberfan> thanks, everyone, for your help...
<FisherPrice> Um I'm trying to import a DVD, I'm using mythbuntu 8.04 and I've checked the /dev/dvd link and it's pointing to /dev/scd0 but I can't seem to transcode anything
<Sisco> nice!
<xukun> !upgrade
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about upgrade
<xukun> !update
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about update
<xukun> hoi is it possible to upgrade from mythbuntu 8.04 to 8.10?
<MythbuntuGuest60> Hello. Trying to install Mythbuntu 8.10 but the installation stalls at the screen where i select the keyboard layout.
<MythbuntuGuest60> When i press next the clock cursor comes up but nothing more is happening
<dick-richardson> I have a ga-73PVM and can't get audio through the optical out...where should I be looking?
<hansoffate> Hi, my oldrecorded mysql database needs to be repaired.
<hansoffate> i usually just repair/optimize tables through the webui
<hansoffate> does anyone have any suggestion?
<hansoffate> Hi, my 'oldrecorded' mysql database needs to be repaired, which usually i repair/optimize with the mythweb ui.
<hansoffate> however, i can't even access the website, is there a way to do it within the mysql shell?
<MythbuntuGuest90> Is it posible to install a TV tuner in a backend server, and access it for several frontend servers, simultaneusly. The purpose, watch TV in several TVs simultaneously using one TV tuner.
<MacNean> was wondering if anyone could help me with 2 things, i recently installed mythbuntu on an AppleTV but I have no sound still, also after a period of time with no activity the AppleTV seems to go to sleep, my TV says no signal, i can VNC into it and if i change display settings it will come backc up, i just don't want it to go to sleep ever
<MacNean> was wondering if anyone could help me with 2 things, i recently installed mythbuntu on an AppleTV but I have no sound still, also after a period of time with no activity the AppleTV seems to go to sleep, my TV says no signal, i can VNC into it and if i change display settings it will come backc up, i just don't want it to go to sleep ever
<mlester> Good day mythbuntu channel is anyone active at the moment
<mlester> !help
<Zinn> Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<mlester> !logs
<Zinn> MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/
<mlester> Question: what is a solid cheap tv card I could use for a mythbuntu system
<MacNean> i use the pvr500
<MacNean> well actually i have 2 pvr250's and 1pvr500 for4 recordings
<MacNean> but that's only analog/cable
<mlester> ok
<MacNean> if you want HD diff story
<MacNean> it pulls 720x480 and my wife things it looks just like watching normal tv, i only use HD for sports anyways
<MacNean> thinks not things
<mlester> gotcha which card does hd
<MacNean> most only do OTA
<MacNean> look at HDHomeRUn
<MacNean> Hauppauge has a new device
<MacNean> that will pull the HD from the cable box over component
<mlester> because I don't have hd at the moment
<MacNean> depends what you think cheap is tho, both those run around $200 IIRC
<mlester> but I am just thinking in advanced
<mlester> I am thinking more less than 80
<MacNean> my father bought a pvr 500 cause it pulls 2 channels from 1 input
<mlester> ah thats pretty cook
<mlester> cool
<MacNean> problem is i odn't know if they make them anymore, and I haven't kept on the ivtv development (the linux drivers to run the hauppauge cards) to know if the newer cards are supported
<mlester> I see
<MacNean> also I know pinaccle has a card that does HD over cable/air (unencrptyed) and i think also pulls normal channels
<mlester> whats it called
<mlester> or what would be equivalent to the pvr500
<MacNean> it's pctv hd but don't know about linux support
<mlester> yeah and the pinnacle card looks like it gets bad reviews on newegg
<MacNean> there's also some pvr500's on ebay usually
<MacNean> i bout a pvr250 on ebay, and it went bad like 8 months later, hauupage replaced it free (i just had to ship it to em)
<mlester> thats cool
<MacNean> i really like hauppage, they've replaced 2 bad cards, like one was 2 years after i bought it new
<MacNean> no problems for my father and me with the pvr500's we have
<MacNean> anyways back to hacking my appletv
<mlester> have u heard anything about http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815122008
<MacNean> i can't figure out how to get it not to go to sleep
<MacNean> no sorry
<MacNean> !help
<Zinn> Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<hansoffate> anyone know how to fix the mysql db?
<hansoffate> Fatal Error at /usr/share/mythtv/mythweb/objects/Database/Query/mysql.php, line 83:
<hansoffate> SQL Error: Table './mythconverg/oldrecorded' is marked as crashed and should be repaired [#145]
<Arthur> hi people. I have horizontal lines while watching my analog TV on mythtv. any ideas why?
<rhpot1991> hansoffate: run /usr/share/doc/mythtv-backend/contrib/optimize_mythdb.pl
<hansoffate>  rhpot1991 i'm in the contrib folder, there is no optimize_mythdb.pl
<rhpot1991> it might be compressed see if there is anything with a similiar name
<hads> hads@snowman:~$ dpkg -S /usr/share/doc/mythtv-backend/contrib/optimize_mythdb.pl
<hansoffate> nevermind.  i found it with locate.  i ran it with: perl optimize_mythdb.pl
<hads> mythtv-backend: /usr/share/doc/mythtv-backend/contrib/optimize_mythdb.pl
<hansoffate> but it said cannot connect to database
<hads> hmysqlcheck will do the same thing
<hads> erm, mysqlcheck
<hads> Are you running it as a user that can run mythtv?
<hansoffate> hads: i found optimie_mythdb.pl
<hansoffate> yup
<baggar11> updated system to 2.6.27-7 and now I lost sound. alsamixer seems to be pointing to saa7134 audio instead of onboard audio. Any help?
<hansoffate> sudo perl optimize_mythdb.pl
<hansoffate> DBI connect('database=mythconverg:host=localhost;port=3306','mythtv',...) failed: Access denied for user 'mythtv'@'localhost' (using password: YES) at /usr/share/perl5/MythTV.pm line 337
<hansoffate> Cannot connect to database:
<hansoffate> i just tried it with sudo, and it gave the same error
<hads> Yeah sudo won't help
<hads> I'm not sure why you would be able to run mythfrontend but not that though I don't know how the perl bindings does it's lookup.
<hansoffate> i can just connect to the myswl database and run the commands it says in the script though
<hads> Yeah but you would have to do it for each table.
<hansoffate> i'll login with the mysql root account and run the Repair and Optimize table on the table thats having the issue
<hads> `mysqlcheck -r mythconverg` will do it.
<hansoffate> i'm only getting a problem with the "oldrecorded" table
<hads> It's worthwhile running over all the tables though, if one is corrupt then chances are others are.
<hansoffate> i ran it with `mysqlcheck -u root -p -r mythconverg`  instead so i can login
<rhpot1991> I wonder if your mysql isn't running, it can crash and stop running if the hard drive gets filled or other problems happen
<hansoffate> hads:  thanks, that command worked.  It fixed the oldrecorded table( only one) and now mythweb works
<hansoffate> good to know that mysqlcheck command too, i'm sure ti'll come in handy later
<hads> Cool. Not sure why the perl bindings can't connect on your system though.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-10-12
<hot_wheelz> Hi guys
<Seeker`> lhi
<maikeru|> I'm running Mythbuntu 8.10 with a WinTV-HVR 950 (USB). I've followed the instructions at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6230325, a variety of other sources (including the MythTV wiki), and my own variations and still in mythtv-setup it can't detect it.
<hot_wheelz> what is the command u have to run to flash a device for example af9015 device with it firmware again this is what i am will be running http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/DigitalNow_Tiny_Twin_Dual_Tuner
<hot_wheelz> can somone give me the full path of what i need to run thanks :-)
<hot_wheelz> the device works OTB in 9.04 and 9.10 i just want to keep it's f\w up to date corret me if i am wrong is the udo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<hot_wheelz> sorry udo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<hot_wheelz> a9015
<hot_wheelz> all one line
<hot_wheelz> not bcm43xx of course
<tgm4883> err, isn't bcm43xx-fwcutter just for broadcom devices?
<hot_wheelz> yeah that was a mistake tgm4883
<tgm4883> hhe
<tgm4883> guess I should read everything
<hot_wheelz> tgm4883 based on this url http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/DigitalNow_Tiny_Twin_Dual_Tuner should the correct commmand be Sudo apt-get install af9015-fwcutter
<hot_wheelz> or dvb_usb_af9015
<hot_wheelz> tgm4883 what do u think?
<tgm4883> hot_wheelz, sec, dealing with some other issues of my own at the moment
<hot_wheelz> ok
<tgm4883> hot_wheelz, i don't think so
<tgm4883> don't you just need to put the firmware in /lib/firmware
<hot_wheelz> ah yes ok thanks
<hot_wheelz> is  Myth 0.22 due with 9.10 does anyone know?
<Seeker`> I believe it should be
<Seeker`> 0.22 release is imminent
<hot_wheelz> it's on the 9.10 beta disk right?
<superm1> Yup
<superm1> and there is a newer version in the archives -  just do apt updates after install
<hot_wheelz> what v is that?
<hot_wheelz> oh yeah u mean than what ships om disk
<mrand> Yes, 0.22 is scheduled to release this week and 9.10 will have it.  We've been having trouble with our daily CD's, so don't try one from today or yesterday.  If you don't already have an install that you are just going to upgrade, then install with the beta disk, then do an update.  Daily CD should be fixed in the next few days.
<hipitihop> darthanubis: you about ?
<hipitihop> even after todays update I still cannot login in into normal mythbuntu or xfce session, have to use xterm and then run mythfrontend by hand
<mrand> sorry hipitihop.  My mythweb login died, but that's completely different.   normal login works.
<hipitihop> mrand: my normal login hasn't worked since yesterday morning update....I can login via ssh but normal I get the following .xsession-errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/290621/
<hipitihop> leaves me back at xfce user select screen. I can pick the normal user, enter password, it seems to login, mythtv progress shows for a moment and drops right back to the same login screen
<hipitihop> maybe just something broke specific to my box but would love the magic incantation to just reset
<superm1> i thought you fixed that a few days ago?
<superm1> renaming ~/.config and ~/.cache?
<hipitihop> superm1: nope still trying.. only way I can run mythfrontend is to chose an xterm session
<hipitihop> superm1:  ahh, that was a different problem... that was trying to get task bar to hide.
<superm1> so how did this problem develop?
<superm1> (it should be the same solution as your taskbar problem though too ... .cache and .config)
<hipitihop> superm1: afaik, yesterday morning (my time) update && upgrade
<hipitihop> superm1: btw,  ~/.config and ~/.cache did not fix my task bar problem ... I had to tweak one of the xfce files .. I thought I had posted my solution here before
<hipitihop> superm1: I had to change <property name="autohide" value="1"/> in .config/xfce4/panel/panels.xml
<hipitihop> I don't think it behaves exactly as the default install but gets the desired result which is mythtv in full screen
<hipitihop> superm1: but if you think renaming ~/.config and ~/.cache will help this issue, I'm willing to give it a go
<hipitihop> hmm, intersting, don't have either
<hipitihop> my bad ignore that.
<hipitihop> mrand: superm1: that seems to have sorted it... obviously have to rest the session setup, but all good, progress. thanks
<mrand> hipitihop: good to hear
<hot_wheelz> also another question
<hot_wheelz> when it comes transcoding a file to another format ie an ipod\phone does it convert the origianal file or make a copy and transcode that
<mrand> It is a pretty rare program that overwrites the original, if that is what you are asking.
<stunt> hey superm1 are you around?
<superm1> what's up?
<stunt> testing your patch
<stunt> oh this is kost
<superm1> which patch?
<stunt> the one for safe mode graphics
<superm1> ah right
<stunt> i had the nvidia 7050pv
<superm1> yeah
<superm1> unfortunately live disks broke over the weekend
<superm1> so you won't have too much luck
<stunt> nope still garbled graphics
<hipitihop> so anyone here know enough of lirc to help me get my imon basic remote going. google turns up various posts which suggest I have to disable usbhid as the driver for the device
<stunt> i know i just signed in, but i have to run. ill try to check back in soon
<mrand> hipitihop, if you can stand to wait, they are trying to get approval to push a newer version of lirc into the 9.10 build, which I believe greatly improves imon support.
<mrand> Might be many days before it happens, and there is a small chance it won't happen at all.
<hipitihop> mrand: are we talking about 0.8.6 ?
<tmkt> lirc is a pain
<tmkt> 0.84 worked great for me
<tmkt> upgraded to 9.10 with 0.85
<tmkt> and boom broken everything
<tmkt> and tried 86...without any luck
<hipitihop> tmkt: eek ... its really the only thing stoping from using as main tv/recording at the moment, since I have no remote use.
<tmkt> so i went back to mythbuntu 9.04
<tmkt> and installed mythtv trunk on that
<tmkt> and couldn't be happier
<hipitihop> mrand: btw I have upgraded lirc to 0.8.6 already.
<tmkt> i know i'm going to continue to have a nagging feeling that i should be using 9.10
<tmkt> but probably going to wait until i hear some better stories about getting HVR-1600 working with the newer lirc versions
<hipitihop> tmkt: is it not possible to got he other way around, iow, have 9.10 and change lirc back to 0.8.4 ?
<tmkt> probably just too much of a pain
<tmkt> much easier to just install mythbuntu 9.04, select the remote from the menu and voila working
<hipitihop> tmkt: hmm although for me there is no guarantee that it would be that simple for my Antec Veris Basic (Imon)
<tmkt> yeah..no clue..i just know it was working for me before i had upgraded
<tmkt> then it quit working
<tmkt> not /dev/lirc0 anymore
<tmkt> no matter what i did
<mrand> Yeah, I was talking about 0.86.  Sorry to hear that doesn't work either.  There are some smart and persistent people out there with the same hardware - I'm sure that someone is figuring out what it takes.
<hipitihop> mrand: I'm certainly persistent :-) this guide seems to be on the right track http://xbmc.org/forum/showthread.php?t=40290&highlight=antec+micro+fusion but I can't quite adapt the right combination for my device so usbhid is still the driver
<hipitihop> mrand: btw mine shows up as Vendor=15c2 ProdID=0043 Rev= 0.02
<mrand> So of course, you altered the quirks line according to that.
<mrand> Kernel problem?  http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/linux/kernel/1114767
<mrand> quirks=0x152c:0x0043:0x0004' is all over the internet.    Hmmm... in fact, I see a discussion about someone reading it wrong (15c2 vs. 152c)  If you can't figure it out,  talking to the lirc people (they have a mailing  list) may be your best bet.  Jarod is VERY helpful.
<mrand> errr 15c2 vs. 152c
<mrand> *shrug*
<mishehu> [ 8459.816020] Corrupted low memory at ffff880000001000 (1000 phys) = 555500005555
<mishehu> ouch
<mishehu> [ 8459.821066] WARNING: at /build/buildd/linux-2.6.28/arch/x86/kernel/setup.c:71
<mishehu> 9 check_for_bios_corruption+0xdd/0xe0()
<mrand> Bummer.  Time for an overnight memory test?  Or just assume that is correct and replace it?
<mishehu> I'll run a memory test but this lockup seems to occur when specific visualizations are running in mythmusic...
<mrand> Recent build of Mythtv 0.22, or still 0.21?
<mishehu> 9.04
<mrand> I assume that means you're running 0.21.  You can technically run 0.22 on 9.04 also, but not many people know that.
<mishehu> I didnt try, just using standard 0.21 that comes with 9.04
<mrand> Gotcha.  I remember reading about that sort of problem with 0.21.  Developers are completely focused on 0.22 though, so the best you can do is make sure you are updated to the latest 0.21 via the auto-builds.
<mishehu> I'm hoping that 9.10 will be out of beta soon :-)
<mrand> ha.  It will release on schedule at the end of the month.
<hipitihop> I just had a power flip here and mythbackend had to restart. it was in the midle of a recording. however now that it has restarted the mythweb back end status says it is still recording but in recorded programs the entry no longer has "currenly recording edit"... so is it or not recording and if not how do I get it to continue ?
<mishehu> hipitihop: I'd also check with mythfrontend
<hipitihop> mishehu: how ?
<mishehu> you don't have a frontend somewhere?
<hipitihop> mishehu: yes on same box at the moment
<mishehu> under manage recordings there should be an option to see upcoming (and active) recordings.  also when you go to view recordings, you should see that which is being recording.
<mrand> I think the ultimate answer would be to inspect mythbackend.log... the last few entries should give you a clue.
<tgm4883> mishehu, it should continue to record in a second recording after the restart
<hipitihop> tgm4883: indeed it has
<mrand> There is at least one stable thing in the world.
<mishehu> tgm4883: which is why I was suggesting he look there, it might look more obvious :-)
<tgm4883> mishehu, whoops, my bad. I had just skimmed the convo and thought your backend had stopped recording
<hipitihop> so to have another laptop just run mythfrontend, how big is that ? can I just install that on existing jaunty desktop ?
<mishehu> tgm4883: nah, my backend/frontend hit a speed bump with a mythmusic visualization again.  wasn't paying attention to which one it was when it locked up X, so don't know yet which one I need to disable.
<tgm4883> hipitihop, make sure the mythtv service is active in MCC on the backend
<tgm4883> then install the fronted on it
<mrand> hipitihop, yes you can.  It's quite small.  I believe the main backend will need to have an IP address configured for everything to work correctly.
<tgm4883> and get your backend info from /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<tgm4883> mrand, mythtv service in MCC
<tgm4883> that and make sure the ip address isn't localhost
<mishehu> I'd set a static IP for the primary backend.
<mishehu> no dhcp.
 * tgm4883 has static dhcp addresses
<mishehu> that's a reservation
<mishehu> not the same
<tgm4883> yea i know
<mishehu> if your dhcpd goes down, so will your backend.
<mishehu> or your network connectivity
<tgm4883> mrand, is there a way to forcefully uninstall packages?
<tgm4883> i can't get these two themes uninstalled
<mishehu> dhcp reservation didn't work well for me with my POS crisco/linksys WAP4400n dying every half hour.
 * hipitihop also has reservation so all machines on home network get same ip.
<mrand> purge?
<tgm4883> mrand, nope
<hipitihop> mishehu: I run a linksyd wrt54GL with tomato firmware... solid as a rock, only time it goes down is power outage :-)
<tgm4883> hipitihop, +1 for tomato
 * hipitihop apologises for going off topic
<mishehu> hipitihop: yeah, but not the case with the WAP4400n.  just google "wap4400 connectivity problems"
 * tgm4883 tomato on my wrt54gs V4
<tgm4883> which is basically a wrt54GL
<mishehu> probably one of hte worst WAP's out there on the market.
<mishehu> spend all that money for something that's marketed as small business, and I wouldn't even use it for a paperweight.
<hipitihop> mishehu: have you checked if open-wrt or tomato or dd-wrt will run on it ?
<mishehu> hipitihop: highly unlikely.
<tgm4883> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<mrand> tgm4883:  maybe this:  sudo dpkg --purge --force-remove-reinstreq <pkg>
<tgm4883> How do you specify a solution?
<tgm4883> mrand, i'll try
<mrand> I had that problem last week when one of the packages was out of sync (the first time the themes were out of sync, I think).  Through various attempts with apt-get , apt-get -f install, and upgrade manager, it went away on its own.
<tgm4883> mrand, yea, that removed them
<tgm4883> but it's still pretty broken :(
<mrand> haha
<tgm4883> won't upgrade without removing a bunch of mythtv packages
<mishehu> ah the joys of package management.
<mishehu> except for mythtv, my other systems all run slackware.  heh.
<mrand> If debian based is better than the others, I pity the poor fools that are on the others.
 * tgm4883 hates RPMs
<mrand> I haven't run anything else in a decade.
<tgm4883> and yum
<mishehu> hipitihop: neither tomato nor dd-wrt support my unit.
 * mishehu has been running slackware since around 1994.
<mishehu> HEY YOU KIDS!!!!   GET OFF OF MY LAWN!!!
<hipitihop> mishehu: pitty, sometimes jsut the firmware can make a world of difference
<hipitihop> hehe
<hipitihop> so anyone care to finish this for me to install frontend onto a jaunty laptop "sudo apt-get install ----"
<mishehu> hipitihop: yeah well it'd be nice if crisco would fix it finally.  this is not a new problem with that unit.  they even had the balls to release a newer revision of it - the 4410, and it's got the same problems...
<mrand> hipithop, you might consider just installeding MCC and let it do the work for you.
<mrand> installeding.  nice.
<mrand> But if you want to do it, the most important package is mythtv-frontend
<hipitihop> ok, trying mythtv-frontend
<mrand> The reason for using MCC is because it makes it easier to find and add the plugins and such
<tgm4883> +1 for MCC
<hipitihop> hmm in jaunty is that mythbuntu-control-center ?
<tgm4883> yea
<mrand> English spelling.  mythbuntu-control-centre
<mrand> Daviey must have named it.
<tgm4883> oh yea, i forgot
<mrand> British spelling, I mean.
<mrand> keeps life interesting.
<hipitihop> and I will continue to be able to use as normal laptop
<mishehu> dang british always thinking they own the language :-)
<mrand> hipitihop: sure thing.  As I recall (on 8.04) it used to mess with your theme, but that may have been changed.  Otherwise it should not impact you other than having some extra packages installed.
<hipitihop> cool thanks
<mishehu> if audio worked a bit better in kvm, I'd run a frontend on a kvm session on my main workstation
<hipitihop> I have another question while that is running... how can I get more details on the following from backend status "Last mythfilldatabase run started on 2009-10-12 13:04 and ended on 2009-10-12 13:04. mythfilldatabase ran, but did not insert any new data into the Guide for 1 of 1 sources. This can indicate a potential grabber failure.There's guide data until 2009-10-20 13:50 (8 days). "
<mishehu> since I prefer to not build everything from sores.
<mrand> Hmmm... only 8 days of guide data.  Normally it's ~14 days, so this has likely been broken for 6 days now.  /var/log/mythtv/mythfilldatabase.log is what you are looking for (although it's a mess of a log).
<hipitihop> mrand: no such beast only have /var/log/mythtv/jamu.log , mtd.log, mythbackend.log, mythfronend.log & mythwelcome.log
<hipitihop> checking the mythbackend.log
<hipitihop> mrand: can't find such a log, however I have found /var/crash/_usr_bin_mythfilldatabase.1000.crash
<darthanubis> hipitihop, back
<darthanubis> fornow
<darthanubis> f or now
<darthanubis> geez
<hipitihop> darthanubis: heh, need that error free keyboard hey :-)
<darthanubis> or a backlit one
<hipitihop> earlier you said " that is not how you go about doing it" not sure what you were refering to
<darthanubis> no, but I was saying to install from an alternate cd
<hipitihop> ah in regards to gnome vs xfce ??
<darthanubis> you could just install xubuntu, then the mythtv packages
<darthanubis> yes
<superm1> you're goign to have trouble with that in karmic
<superm1> some of the xubuntu stuff will conflict the mythbuntu stuff
<darthanubis> or like I do, gnome and then mythtv packages
<hipitihop> I see thanks... I sorted my xfce login problem by deleting the .config and .cache folders.
<darthanubis> well then not xubuntu superm1 , but regular ubuntu for sure
<superm1> well if you want to deal with possible pulseaudio problems, sure...
<darthanubis> I have no such issues
<superm1> well *now* the main issue is fixed
<darthanubis> good
<superm1> but before there was a mess with it
<superm1> and still it's not ideal. mythfrontent suspends pulseaudio when you start it
<superm1> meaning no audio out of most other apps in gnome
<darthanubis> the last few updates broke my backend, but other than that, everything has been peachy
<darthanubis> just waiting for mythtv-backend to become available again
<hipitihop> does anyone know why playing back any of the recorded *.asx links via vlc on a normal desktop plays for a few seconds then stops ? don't remember it doing that with 9.04 release
<darthanubis> hipitihop, maybe the backend is still transcoding the source file?
<hipitihop> darthanubis: is there a way to tell, I though as soon the asx link is available then it should be playable
<darthanubis> it will be available right after record
<darthanubis> but if you have other jobs running on it like gencutlist or transcoding to remove commercials..then things can interrupt the stream
<darthanubis> you can check the log, or just use mythweb to see current backend status
<hipitihop> darthanubis: meaning as soon as recording has started.... I see, might be related to commercial skip or something
<darthanubis> right
<darthanubis> I just stream it via mythweb or just use the mythtv frontend, even wirelessly I use the frontend
<darthanubis> Will my new router, streams from the backend downstairs without incident
<darthanubis> screw trying to watch it via standalone player
<hipitihop> darthanubis: hmm certainly not commercial pauses...must be something about that asx stream and vlc and even wireless...
<hipitihop> darthanubis: so you just run frontend on your nromal desktop ?
<darthanubis> try to set vlc's stream buffer higher?
<darthanubis> yes
<darthanubis> frontend on my laptop
<darthanubis> if quality does not matter, then via mythweb
<darthanubis> flash fullscreen
<hipitihop> works ?
<darthanubis> perfectly
<hipitihop> probably have to enable that in backend.... how did you install the beta frontend ? I have jaunty here and normal pkg repo obviously doe snot have the beta so complains about DB version when connect to my beta back end
<darthanubis> Now when I was across town, THEN I'd download the whole file and play it locally. But as long as I'm on the network, frontend, or mythweb
<darthanubis> frontend and backend must match versions
<darthanubis> I only use 9.10 now
<hipitihop> aah so you're running 9.10 beta on your laptop too
<darthanubis> it's not mission critical to me, although I did miss my recording of Cheaters due to the updates breaking mythtv tonight. Hopefully,  superm1 and the guys will have this fixed in hours, or by morning?;)
<superm1> what's broke?
<superm1> i've not seen any bug reports about anything breaking...
<darthanubis> I'm running 9.10 on my main box, laptop, and mythtv backend. The laptop has the frontedn on it
<darthanubis> the backend has both frontend and backend
<superm1> did the backend not start up? or is it crashing? or what's happening?
<darthanubis> superm1, well after updates, I lost the backend, and when I try to reinstall it, it complains about certain packages not being available to install.
<darthanubis> the backend was REMOVED oddly enough
<superm1> the build probably wasn't done yet when you updated then
<darthanubis> as though the repos changed
<darthanubis> right
<superm1> apt-get update and check for it again
<darthanubis> I've been doing that periodically
<superm1> you're amd64?
<darthanubis> yup
<superm1> build finished 23 minutes ago
<superm1> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythtv/0.22.0~trunk22359-0ubuntu1/+build/1287581
<superm1> in the future dont do upgrades if it's gonna try to remove stuff like that, wait for the mirrors to settle down
<darthanubis> superm1, it caught me by surprise sup. It did not warn of any removal, just upgrade...
<hipitihop> superm1: I did get an nfs problem this morning
<superm1> hipitihop, file a bug for the package using apport-bug if the popup didn't come up
<hipitihop> I have a crash file
<superm1> hipitihop, then use sudo apport-bug /var/crash/FILE
<superm1> it will file the report to the right people
<hipitihop> cool thanks will do.
<hipitihop> superm1: I also notice I have a large crash file for mythfilldatabase but it says the crash was due to an assert and aaport-bug doe snot support reporting those
<superm1> hipitihop, yeah i've been seeing crashes for mythfilldatabase too, but i cant make anything of them
<superm1> it's a shame
<hipitihop> I guess that explains my missing mythfilldatabase.log which I want to check to see why backend is suspecting a grabber failure
<hipitihop> I'm getting "The following packages have been kept back: linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic mythtv mythtv-backend-master mythtv-common mythtv-database
<superm1> try dist-upgrade
<superm1> but make sure it's not trying to remove anything
<hipitihop> will do when this curretn update && upgrade completes
 * hipitihop shudders to think what might break next now that he's getting close to a usable backend
<hipitihop> in the meantime... anyone know how to use full width & height of the tv screen across the hdmi output/input .. I seem to get 2-3 pixel vertical borders
<darthanubis> superm1, thanks for the link to those files. Got my backend back up and running
<hipitihop> superm1: dist-upgrade want to remove  mytharchive mythgallery mythmovies mythmusic mythtv mythtv-backend mythtv-backend-master mythtv-frontend mythtv-theme-gray-osd mythtv-theme-isthmus mythtv-transcode-utils mythvideo mythweather
<superm1> hipitihop, well dont do it then
<superm1> sounds like some builds aren't ready yet
<superm1> are you amd64 too?
<hipitihop> superm1: yes
<superm1> you hit the same thing as darthanubis
<hipitihop> its a ION Atom dual core
<superm1> just need to wait for the builds to hit the mirrors
<hipitihop> superm1: ok patience for me
<boblawblah> hola everyone, i just installed mythbuntu 8.04 and i get these diagnal lines across the login screen and desktop but not the loading splash screen
<boblawblah> ive tried downloading 9.04 but every time i do, the download errors about halfway through. so thats why i am stuck using 8.04
<hipitihop> is there a correct way to restart backend machine from an ssh session apart from  "sudo shutdown -r now" I can''t see an option on mythweb
<hads> sudo reboot
<hads> Which is just the same thing you posted.
<hipitihop> k thanks
<boblawblah> ok i did ctrl+alt+f1, and i got a normal screen with no diaglnal lines, anyone know of anything i can check or modify to fix this?
<olejl> Anyone know if nvidia-vdpau driver v 190 will be available in the repos soon?
<ripperda> hello, I'm playing around with a new install of mythbuntu and trying to get a couple of things working
<ripperda> one of the things I was trying to get working this morning was dvd playback/ripping
<ripperda> I've installed libdvdcss
<ripperda> I'm trying to start with dvd playback, to verify everything is working, but both mplayer and xine are having very basic problems
<ripperda> xine fails with a BadWindow error whenever I try to run it
<ripperda> mplayer will run, but if I try to playback a dvd, it appears to be failing with a mismatched colorspace
<ripperda> I did install mythbuntu 9.10 beta, so I'm wondering if these are known problems, or if I'm having a user error
<ripperda> actually, mplayer complains about the colorspace and VDecoder init failing, still opens a window for a second, then exits out. not sure if the colorspace is the problem or not
<tgm4883> ripperda, odd
<tgm4883> I think* it works fine on 9.10, but I haven't checked lately
<ripperda> I actually think I'm seeing 2 different problems
<ripperda> I think mplayer works (?), but I'm getting disk i/o errors
<ripperda> I see a lot of reports online, digging through them
<ripperda> looks like the ubuntu kernel has occasional problems with dvd r/w drives
<sbak> anyone know anything about this? : 2009-10-12 11:42:44.689 Using the Qt painter
<sbak> mythtv: could not connect to socket
<sbak> I have installed mythtv several times, this is the first on 9.04. this is the first time i have had issues with installation
<ripperda> strange, xine suddenly started working and everything appears fine, I'll try mplayer next
<ripperda> mplayer's still giving me problems, complaining about not opening the video out device
<ripperda> ok, I'm getting the mplayer video out device errors, even with an avi
<ripperda> I noticed in an xterm that it looks like it's trying to access /dev/fb, but I'd really prefer it uses xvmc or vdpau, I'll play around with that
<ripperda> I'll worry about that later, the main intent of dvd playback was just to verify that dvd decoding was working
<ripperda> what I really want to do is rip dvds via mythdvd
<ripperda> I'm in mythdvd and looking at the options for ripping. is there a page that goes into the details of the various options?
<tgm4883> ripperda, http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/MythVideo
<tgm4883> there is no mythdvd anymore, it was merged with mythvideo
<ripperda> ah ok, thanks
<tgm4883> you might also check http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/MythDVD#Usage
<ripperda> yes, I had just found that page and was reading through it
<ripperda> out of curiousity, it looks like most ripping just grabs the main movie and not the extras
<ripperda> can those be ripped separately?
<ripperda> or do most people just ignore those?
<tgm4883> I ignore extras
<mrand> It is possible to rip everything. I don't know if the Linux tools will do it or not.
<ripperda> ok, thanks, I'll play around with things
<mrand> Or rather, how well they do it.
<ripperda> also, I have a french movie + english subtitles, I see the option to rip subtitles. will those be "always on" in the rip?
<tgm4883> you can in k9copy, which is what I usually use anyway
<ripperda> or will I be able to turn them on/off like a normal dvd?
<tgm4883> my gut says you can turn them on/off, as long as you don't encode the video into another format
<ripperda> ok. my sample disk is just a 30 minute video, so easy to experiment with
<ripperda> ok, completely different question while that rips
<ripperda> I have a hauppauge hd pvr, which I plan to use to record from my directv recorder
<ripperda> I'm not really scheduling a recording, so much as recording "live tv" while I playback
<ripperda> I did a simple test last night, and see that it automatically records live tv playback, and saves metadata based on schedule data
<ripperda> I assume there's some way to edit these recordings?
<ripperda> for example, the playback looks like it was broken into multiple records, due to my playback crossing the 1 hour program data of what was really live
<ripperda> I'd like to parse the recorded video back into a single recording and correct the metadata
<ripperda> is there a way to do that?
<mrand> I'm not aware of myth having a way to join video files.
<mrand> There should be other tools happy to do it for you though.
<ripperda> and they look like mpg files, so any mpeg editor should do?
<mrand> Yes.  Your commerical flagging will likely be off or break, but you can re-run it, or you could generate a cut-list yourself after the editing.
<superm1> so that doesn't happen for actual recordings generally, they'll stick to a single file for the duration the program data indicates
<superm1> i believe that's only for live that such things happen
<superm1> and if you find that your guide data is inaccurate you can schedule it to start early or end late by X minutes
<ripperda> thanks guys
<ripperda> ok, got my first dvd ripped, but mythtv is having trouble finding it
<ripperda> I opted to store all data under the user account "/home/mythtv/*" instead of "/var/lib/mythtv/*", due to disk partition layout
<ripperda> I've updated all config locations that I can find, in the back and front end
<ripperda> I now have 2 videos in /home/mythtv/video: a previously recorded mp4 and my newly recorded iso
<ripperda> when I go into the video playback of mythtv frontend, it can't find those videos
<ripperda> is this likely a frontend or backend config problem?
<ripperda> livetv recorded to /home/mythtv/livetv and is working fine
<mrand> Not sure how to answer that question.  mythvideo is a frontend plugin.  But the configuration data is stored in the database.
<mrand> I don't have a front-end handy, but I'd expect in one of the mythvideo setup screens it specs where the videos are found.
<ripperda> yes, I just updated that, but still not getting video. I'll try linking video to the original location and see if that works
<superm1> ripperda, so by default we set up storage groups. so that complicates things a little
<superm1> did you make sure that the videos storage group was configured in the backend to your new directory?
<ripperda> superm1, probably not
<superm1> ripperda, there is a a whole slew of storage groups that need to be updated in mythtv-setup then
<ripperda> I see the original locations have the group bit sticky and my new ones don't
<ripperda> superm1, ok, I'll take a look at that
<superm1> also, if you were ripping to .iso, mythvideo can't play iso files when storage groups are activated
<superm1> unfortunate, but known deficiency
<superm1> you'll be missing out on a lot of the really cool metadata too if you don't remember to make storage groups for fanart/coverart/banners/screenshots etc
<ripperda> superm1, so the next step is to edit the storage groups in mythtv-setup then?
<superm1> Yup
<superm1> you can launch it command line, or you'll find a button in the mythbuntu control centre that spawns it
<ripperda> ok working on that now
<mrand> Good one on the SG - completely skipped my mind.
<ripperda> ah ok, I had already updated those, so no luck there
<sbak> does anyone know about Firewire and mythprime?
<superm1> ripperda, oh did you scan for video changes in mythvideo plugin?
<superm1> hit "i", leave the plugin for about 5 seconds, and come back
<superm1> there is a bug that is fixed in mythtv trunk as of yesterday requiring you to leave and come back after 5 seconds, but not yet on the repositories
<sbak> seems like mythprime works 1/50 times? I have a SA4250HDC.
<mrand> superm1: after today (or maybe even yesterday), the exit, 5sec, come back in should no longer be required.
<superm1> mrand, yeah but the version in karmic doesn't have that
<superm1> it was uploaded about 40 minutes before that commit
<mrand> gotcha.  Oh, I see you said something like that up there.  Running busy/slow today.
<ripperda> superm1, I tried that, but no luck. at what point am I in the mythvideo plugin? does that take over when the screen changes from the default mythtv style menus?
<superm1> ripperda, when you choose "watch videos" you're in the mythvideo plugin
<ripperda> superm1, ok, that's what I suspected
<ripperda> is there a way to get more verbose output on where mythvideo is looking for files?
<superm1> probably different verbosity flags on mythfrontend's invocation, possibly in /var/log/mythtv/mythfrontend.log too
<ripperda> ok, I checked that logfile, but will take a look at options for more verbosity
<ripperda> also, I have an old mp4, which perhaps mythvideo legitimately isn't recognizing, and you mentioned that isos shouldn't be recoginized
<superm1> did you actually set a storage directory in the frontend mythvideo settings too?  you generally shouldn't need to - and it's actually set to nothing by default
<ripperda> I believe I did, but I also linked the iso to both locations (old and new)
<ripperda> perhaps I should transcode the iso to mpg? is there a simple command line to do so?
<superm1> you can enable ISO support by just not using storage directories
<superm1> just then you can't share videos to other machines
<superm1> via myth://
<ripperda> can I temporarily disable storage directories then?
<superm1> Yeah, just remove the storage directory video group in mythtv-setup
<superm1> and set the directory in mythfrontend
<ripperda> trying to simplify the problem to verify I have a legitimate file to playback
<ripperda> ok, will try that
<ripperda> hmm, still no luck. I'm going to re-rip my video to mpg and take a look at verbosity options
<superm1> try turning on file browse mode
<superm1> its in the same menu that you'd normally scan for changes
<superm1> disables any metadata stuff
<ripperda> I'll give that a try shortly. transcode is running right now, so I'm going to go run some errands for a while.
<ripperda> will come report back in an hour or so
<ToeBee> superm1: do you know if the fix to your bug got committed in time to be in todays CD?
<superm1> ToeBee, hasn't been uploaded to the archive yet.
<superm1> it's just "committed" to the bzr branch
<ToeBee> ah
<superm1> so 10-12 disks are still busted
<superm1> 10-13 get generated at 1:06am, so hopefully it will get uploaded in time for that
<bobbob1016> For some reason, my backend seems not to be auto-starting anymore.  When I ran "mythbackend" from terminal, it says it can't connect to my mysql or something.  The frontend and backend are on the same machine.  I haven't changed anything network related, all I did was add a raid5 mdadm array.  Any ideas?
<mrand> bobbob1016: Sounds like mysql is not running for some reason, or mythconverg database is not there or massively corrupted.
<bobbob1016> mrand, I get this from terminal when I run "mysql" http://pastebin.ca/1616102
<mersault> I'm trying out the new mythbuntu beta. I want to migrate my recordings from my old backend, but there's a mysql schema mismatch when I follow the directions in the mythtv manual. Anyone know how I can fix the mysql data?
<gunni> mrand: I got tv again :)
<gunni> mersault: Maybe you should only export/import the tables needed, that minimizes the possibility for scheme mismatches
<mersault> gunni, I did that. The directions in the manual list the exact tables necessary. Still, there's a mismatch.
<mrand> gunni: cool!   bobbob1016: internet is littered with that error message.  Might be that that an upgrade hosed or even removed mysql (although probably not your actual database) - I seem to recall seeing a bug about that recently.
<mersault> gunni, I figured someone else here may have done that, and had a quick one-line query they executed to fix the issue.
<mrand> bobo1016: I don't know if this is related to your problem or not, but is what i was thinking of: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/mysql-dfsg-5.1/+bug/413789
<gunni> mrand: As described in the bugreport i reverted two patches against cx88, and got it working. cpu cooler fall off while doing and testing, so i first thought my patching did some kernel oops, but was just the cooler, and mainboard shut down. I will now reenable the first patch, and try again.
<mrand> Excellent.  thanks for updating that bug with your conclusions!
<bobbob1016> mrand, apt-get says mysql-server is installed already
<ripperda> how long should a transcode of a 30 minute dvd take? it's been sitting at the "thinking" page since I last posted (40-60 minutes?)
<ripperda> ah I see, mtd.log has an error:
<ripperda> 12:38:58: Error: Exiting runTranscode(1) transcode exit code: 1
<ripperda> 12:312:38:58: Error: Exiting runTranscode(1) transcode exit code: 1
<ripperda> 12:38:59: job failed: job dvd 2 1 6 1 0 /home/mythtv/videos/The Red Balloon
<ripperda> 8:59: job failed: job dvd 2 1 6 1 0 /home/mythtv/videos/The Red Balloon
<sbak> Does anyone anyone in here have knowlege of Firewire. Does majoridiot ever show up in here anymore?
<rhpot1991> sbak: some people may :)
<rhpot1991> and I haven't seen MI in a while, he comes and goes
<sbak> rhpot1991: thanks for the response! I'm pretty sure the issues I am having are cable box specific... But was hoping someone had tips on getting a stable connection
<rhpot1991> sbak: what kinda issues, what hardware?
<sbak> mythprime works 1/50 times. i have the SA4250HDC. I have had it working and recording, but I recently upgraded to 9.04 and now i can not get it to lock to a channel
<sbak> I can change channels, and i know im tunned to a channel without encryption
<sbak> I tried power cycleing both STB and Server and still can not prime the connection
<rhpot1991> sbak: what version of mythprime?
<sbak> Last night i did get a succesful mythprime, but have not been able to since.
<sbak> 69h beta
<sbak> is that the most recent?
<rhpot1991> looks like it
<sbak> rhpot1991: side note, I have time warner cable. when I originaly asked for firewire box in Jan they told me they don't support it. A week later I read the FCC note on the myth wiki. I called back and requested a FW cable box again. They played dumb again. I then stated the FCC reg, and they put my on hold and had a FW cable box shipped out to me within 3 days
<rhpot1991> sbak: I've heard some shady things about TWC 5c encrypting everything, could explain your issues
<sbak> rhpot1991: TimeWarner have been complete jerks about this, so i filled a complaint with the FCC. They closed the case without doing anything though.
<rhpot1991> sbak: ya, fighting a losing battle there
<sbak> rhpot1991: Yea, I feel like my frustraition is due to TWC because many people have had great success with the SA4250
<ToeBee> sbak: the FCC regs only require them to provide you with the channels you could get OTA over FW, right?
<rhpot1991> ToeBee: that and active ports
<ToeBee> so I can't expect to record HD Discovery channel via FW
<sbak> I am able to get into debug mode on the SA4250, and see that local channels are not 5c encypted, but everything else is. Which was another reason for my FCC complaint. I don't think that content i PAY for should be 5c encrypted
<ToeBee> well good luck with that
<rhpot1991> sbak: nope, only locals are required
<sbak> rhpot1991: yup, frustraiting.
<ToeBee> the only reason CableCard exists is so that they CAN encrypt the content that you pay for
<ToeBee> I'm about to drop my cable TV service because of this. If I can't use my own mythtv box to record in HD then frack them AND the $15/month they want me to pay for a DVR
<sbak> ToeBee: I agree. but in need the broadband. DSL doesnt have enough BW for me
<ToeBee> I can still get cable internet without cable TV
<ToeBee> that's what my coworker does already
<gunni> mrand: Still there?
<sbak> true. Do people have better luck recording HD with dish or directtv?
<ToeBee> doubt it :(
<sbak> haha
<mrand> gunni: just walked up
<ToeBee> my coworker just spends the money he would have spent on TV buying DVD box sets. I'm thinking I might do a little of that plus use boxee
<sbak> I guess my only option is to apply for a job in a location that doesn't have 5c encryption (i think san fran is one)
<gunni> mrand: Could it be, that upstart starts mythbackend to early. I have to once stop it, and start it again for dvb device to be recognized?
<sbak> Hulu is amazing... that has potential to kill mythtv
<sbak> if everything is free and on demand.. why pay
<ToeBee> wait, such places exist? In the US?!
<rhpot1991> hulu just released a linux client :)
<ToeBee> rhpot1991: wait, what?
<rhpot1991> !hulu
<Zinn> Hulu has released a Linux version of their desktop client. While support for this is available in the Hulu forums http://www.hulu.com/discussions/19 , there is a quick writeup on how to get it working from your frontend here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8075632
<sbak> ToeBee: I am pretty sure that Some guy filled a law suit in SanFran and won. very liberal
<mrand> Lots of things have the _potential_ to kill mythtv.  But I'm guessing it will continue to live on for quite a long time.
<ToeBee> hmmm no encryption AND close to mythbusters HQ...
<mrand> gunni: interesting theory.  Basically you are suggesting that the dvb driver (or device) is not ready before the backend process is launched?
<sbak> mrand: I will always use it.. but the ability to not record HD drives me insane.. might have to spend 200$ on that haupauge with component in.
<mrand> sbak: I agree.
<gunni> mrand: Yes, it seems so. Could of course be because of my changes in the driver, but i killed some udelays, so should be faster to init
<ToeBee> until they stop making cable boxes with component and force everyone to HDMI with HDCP :/
<sbak> lol
<gunni> mrand: cx88 is the latest driver in my /var/log/messages
<mrand> gunni: if it is a race condition, try putting some extra delays back in.
<mrand> To make it worse.
<gunni> I will now try to contact the original patcher from linux tv, maybe he can say something
<rhpot1991> sbak: so you used the -f flag to try out the different SA's listed?
<sbak> rhpot1991: Yes.
<rhpot1991> and -c to set to a safe channel?
<mrand> gunni: An easy way to check your theory is to simply shutdown and restart (or don't auto-launch) the backend.
<ToeBee> re: hulu. There are rumors that they are looking at going to subscriptions :/
<mrand> ToeBee: for the amount of bandwidth, they either need subscriptions or ads.
<sbak> yea, but the -c option isn't changing the channel right now wich is odd
<gunni> Yes, after a restart, the backend has this problem, i try not autolaunching it
<rhpot1991> sbak: have you tried PMing majoridiot on the forums?
<mrand> gunni: was that "You tried", or "you will try"?
<gunni> mrand: I tried rebooting sometimes, but did not disable backend on start.
<mrand> I don't know that you have to disable it.  You could just stop the backend and then restart it well after bootup
<gunni> For me its started automaticaly since i run it
<sbak> rhpot1991: no, have not PMed him. I will though. I just was hoping it was something simple. Im to the point where im going to learn all i can about ieee1394. I really want to know why it works, and then with out any change to the environent - it doesn't work.
<sbak> to me, that doesn't add up. ieee1394 should have never been released if its so unstable or whatever
<rhpot1991> sbak: IMO it sounds like an issue with your box, but I dunno if you will be able to do anything about it
<sbak> rhpot1991: right... oh well
<rhpot1991> priming doesn't normally break if your setup is usable, and normally resets fix it when it does
<beavis> Hey guys, do you know if there are any known issues with DVB-t on karmic atm?
<beavis> I installed karmic beta last week and lost dvb-t after an update 2 or 3 days ago
<beavis> mythtv doesn't find any channels (nor does me-tv or similar)
<_ben> it's fine for me
<_ben> what tuner do you have?
<beavis> b2c2-flexcop: initialization of 'Air2PC/AirStar 2 DVB-T' at the 'PCI' bus controlled by a 'FlexCopIIb' complete
<mrand> beavis: please see Bug #439163.  If that doesn't describe your problem, you can open a new ticket.
<Zinn> Bug 439163 in mythbuntu "Channel scan timed out" [Undecided, Confirmed] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/439163
 * mrand pets Zinn
<_ben> so
<_ben> i'm getting pretty bad dvd playback
<_ben> it's fine if i rip the DVD but ideally I'd like to put a dvd in and just watch it
<beavis> I guess it's an issue with karmic not with mythtv since me-tv doesn't work either
<mrand> Ben, if it works from a rip, that is good news in my mind... means you don't have a video card related problem.
<_ben> mmm
<beavis> modules get loaded correctly
<beavis> everything was ok last week
<mrand> beavis: that is possible.  My current theory is that the kernel changed and a few programs (like myth, and maybe me-tv) didn't follow the changes.
<mrand> beavis: if you can figure out when it changed, it might be helpful.
<beavis> there's only one thread on ubuntuforums about these changes
<beavis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1278275
<mrand> _ben: you should check your frontend logs for any useful messages.
<beavis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/421258 this one?
<mrand> beavis: that was changed a month ago - well before the beta was released.
<jfry> simple question... I am upgrading to the new beta and plan to do a full reformat... is there a way to update my database schema before backing it up.  I want to clean out all the crud and only restore my current and previous recordings tables
<mrand> jfry - I'm considering doing something similar... I would love to hear how it goes for you.   On the assumption you are running 9.04/Jaunty, I was thinking of going the paranoid route: (1) backup current database  (2) install 0.22 [it is available for Jaunty], which upgrades  database  (3) backup THAT upgraded database as well (4) clear out database and try restoring as you plan to do with 9.10.
<mrand> Then finally, move to 9.10 and do the real restore.
<mrand> I want to do it so that I'm sure to pick up all the new defaults for the database, especially storage groups.   Mine was originally set up with 0.20 on 7.10.
<jfry> that's my thinking.  I'm pretty sure the schema upgrade is only a series of scripts.  So I figure I could 1. backup current db, 2. run schema upgrades from .22 source, 3. backup 0.22 version of current data. 4. reformat and install new beta. 5. do partial restore as seen on myth wiki pages.
<rhpot1991> mrand: shouldn't be needed really, when you upgrad to karmic it should upgrade the db, but yes backups are safe so do them
<hads> Just backup and do it.
<jfry> rhpot1991, the problem is that we only want a partial restore.
<jfry> and you can't do a partial restore and schema upgrade at the same time
<rhpot1991> jfry: hmmm I didn't read yours, that makes sense now
<mrand> rhpot1991: But when they are upgraded, they will keep your current directories and settings and such.  I'm considering starting over from scratch so I get all the latest defaults for stuff.
<hads> DELETE FROM settings; :)
<mrand> hehehe
<hads> There's very few tables you would need to deal with to do it manually.
<mrand> jfry: yes, if you look in the myth source, schema upgrades are simply a series of if(current_schema=NNNN) statements .
<rhpot1991> mythweb flash player annoys me
<rhpot1991> randomly doesn't know the length of the videos and chops them off
<jfry> mrand, yeah... I just downloaded the 0.22 source and I'm looking for the schema upgrade script... do you know it's name?
<mrand> It isn't a script.  It's contained in the source.  It's distributed :-)
<jfry> ahh... so it's in a binary then... so there is no way for me to upgrade my schema before taking down my current server.
<hads> Well, you could copy all the SQL out of the source.
<jfry> uh... no
<mrand> Not easily.  You could do.... yes, what hads said
<mrand> hehehehe
<mrand> why not?!  *grin*
<mrand> Besides all the opportunity for human error, what could possibly go wrong?
<hads> A little bit of sed/awk/grep should get it out without too much pain
<jfry> I can do a full restore, then upgrade, then backup, then drop, then partial restore.... it's just a pain to do it that way.
<hads> BUt like I said, deleting the settings would be a lot easier.
<jfry> I'd much rather the old data never touch the new server.
<hads> Then just lose your recordings
<jfry> hads, actually, the new 0.22 has a partial-restore option on it's restore script.
<mrand> jfry: what are you referring to?
<jfry> there are a lot of tables that can be dropped if you want a clean setup.
<hads> Yeah, just some perl script which does SQL for you.
<jfry> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Database_Backup_and_Restore#Partial_restore_of_a_backup
<mrand> jfry: good find.
<jfry> yeah... it still requires doing a full restore of my .21 database on my new clean server... but I guess dropping that database afterward will clear it all up anyway.
<gunni> mrand: mythbackend starting to early seems to be true. Nearly every reboot i get this, and as it changed to upstart i think thats the reason. Should i file a new bugreport about it?
<mrand> gunni: I'm having a hard time following you:  "as it changed to upstart"?    Did you delay the startup (or stop and then restart) the backend?
<gunni> For me it looks like the change to upstart happened recently?
<tgm4883> mrand, gunni i know there was testing but I wasn't sure if superm1 had pushed that through
<gunni> I dont know how to prevent the backend from starting on boot, so i stopped it and then started it
<mrand> gunni: and when you started it, things worked fine?
<gunni> Yes
<tgm4883> the change to upstart should actually allow us to depend on other things to be started first before the backend starts
<mrand> gunni: That's great news.  yes, please open a ticket.
<mrand> tgm4883: I may be missing something, but this looks like it is firing off the backend before the device is even initialized by the kernel.  Surely we don't fire it off that early!
<superm1> gunni, what are you getting about it starting early?
<superm1> er what's wrong with it starting so early for you  better yet
<gunni> mythbackend seem to not recognize the dvb card
<gunni> in mythweb the "encoder status" stays empty
<gunni> like this: http://pastebin.com/mc0752ae
<superm1> gunni, what service needs to run for it to be ready?
<gunni> dont know, i will file a bug and paste as much info as i find into it.
<superm1> gunni, can you pastebin /etc/default/mythtv-backend?
<superm1> and how are you restarting the service to make it work?
<gunni> sudo stop mythtv-backend
<gunni> sudo start mythtv-backend
<mrand> gunni: When you stop mythbackend and restart it, you said things work.  Is this with the stock kernel, or the modified one?
<gunni> Its the modified one, as thats the only way to get it working at all
<gunni> But the upstart thing came in just when i updated to trunk mythtv again, so there was some overlapping.
<mrand> Ok, so you are thinking it is a two part thing.  First, the (old) change in the kernel is causing some grief. Then on top of that, mythbackend fires too early.
<gunni> I could try reverting mythbackend to the old version (think that was not based on upstart), to check that, but that tomorrow, today i am happy it runs again
<gunni> Thats odd. Mythbackend does not log anything since my crash this afternoon
<gunni> Is there a log where i can see when mythbackend is started? (Not mythbackend.log, as it stopped logging)  Maybe something like upstart.log or like this?
<superm1> gunni, it still should be logging to /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log
<superm1> if it's not, then check /etc/default/mythtv-backend
<superm1> it should have a logfile argument set
<gunni> http://pastebin.com/f2b768947
<superm1> gunni, you've  got the wrong content in there
<superm1> this won't work right with that
<gunni> Never touched that file
<superm1> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mythtv/mythtv/mythtv-trunk-022/annotate/head%3A/debian/mythtv-backend.default
<superm1> that's what you should be having
<superm1> it should have updated when you updated the package
<superm1> (which would explain why it wasn't logging) - and also means it was launching as root, not 'mythtv'
<gunni> I now changed it by hand. After the actual recording ended, i restart the backend
<gunni> Oh, you are right: root      4676  3.3  1.4 701556 60320 ?        Sl   22:23   2:37 /usr/bin/mythbackend
<gunni> As it never did that must have been the today update
<gunni> 0.22.0~trunk22373-0ubuntu0~mythbuntu3
<superm1> wonder if there is a different bug present here though
<superm1> indicating why that /etc/default/mythtv-backend didn't get updated
<superm1> you sure you never touched it?
<gunni> I am sure
<gunni> Was changed 2009-6-26: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  219 2009-06-26 05:37 mythtv-backend
<gunni> It logged correct, till the update from today, so i am a bit confused
<gunni> And it ran as mythtv before
<gunni> mrand: I think http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/ticket/7292 can be closed, as it seems to be a driver bug
<superm1> gunni, it looks like a bug indeed
<superm1> because i dont see it in that deb on https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/+archive/trunk-0.22/+packages
<gunni> Maybe the logfile and user was in the wrapper script just before, or in the init.d script?
<superm1> it was in the init.d script before
<superm1> but also /etc/default/mythtv-backend was getting installed before
<superm1> weird!
<superm1> i can literally compare mythtv-backend_0.22.0~trunk22373-0ubuntu0~mythbuntu2_i386.deb and mythtv-backend_0.22.0~trunk22373-0ubuntu0~mythbuntu3_i386.deb and see it missing in the karmic build only
<gunni> Sorry, i have to go to bed. 8 hours till work :)
<gunni> Will have a look at the "mythbackend starting too early bug" tomorrow
<_ben> mmm
<_ben> meh
<_ben> i can play dvds fine with vlc but not the internal player
<_ben> frustrating++
<mrand> _ben: you should be able to capture some logs with the correct verbose setting to help the devs debug that issue.
<_ben> i'm kinda making progress
<_ben> sound/subtitles are out of sync
<_ben> i think that is a known bug/ticket tho
<mrand> sound is out of sync with video on mythvideo?  I'm not immediately aware of that being a known problem, but then again, I don't know all problems ;-)
<mrand> or are you saying sound out of sync with subtitles?
<_ben> atm, the main annoyance is stuttering playback
<_ben> but then with external players playback is fine - but audio/subtitle sync isn't great
<_ben> yeah, audio/subs are out of sync atm with Internal player
 * _ben tries to find said ticket
<_ben> http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/ticket/6753
<mrand> ah... ok.  subtitles are minor enough that I don't pay close attention to that.  I thought you meant that audio itself was out of sync.
<mrand> For the stuttering playback, can you capture a verbose log?
<_ben> yeah, lots of variables in this
<_ben> http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/ticket/6367
<_ben> looks interesting
<mrand> Very interesting.  Didn't see that one.
<mrand> Good find.  So we may be stuck on that for a bit.
<_ben> also: http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/ticket/6456 which is a dupe of the above bug
<mrand> That one was on 0.21  6367 is active on 0.22, so all we can do is wait.  Sorry!
<_ben> Yeah
<_ben> i might mess with different players
<Seeker`> hmm, my playback bug seems to have disappeared
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-10-13
 * hipitihop waves good morning to the residents
<Seeker`> hi
<phillip> hi all...audigy se sound card, HVR-1600, i'm not getting any audio passed from the tuner
<phillip> i get audio from websites, but not tuner through mythtv or VLC...I'm running mythbuntu 9.10
<jfry> is the audio being recorded?
<jfry> And assuming it is, have you set your audio & mixer settings on the frontend
<phillip> no, recordings do not have sound
<phillip> and my channel scan is limited to 2-14, it's not picking up the rest of them
<jfry> You tried to play one on a known working system or at least a working media player on that same machine?
<phillip> I'm not getting audio from anything that comes through my tuner with anything on this machine
<jfry> Source (digital, analog broadcast, Svideo, composite?
<phillip> analog broadcast
<phillip> streaming hulu works great
<jfry> have you played any media in mythtv and had audio?
<phillip> not besides hulu
<phillip> i'm wondering if my DVD drive is crapping out on me too, it won't load a dvd into VLC
<jfry> have you installed de-css?
<phillip> no i haven't
<jfry> I suspect that you need to check the audio configuration in mythtv... I am guessing that the audio is being captured with the video, but mythtv is not configured to output it to the right output.
<phillip> the mythtv settings wouldn't affect the VLC would it?
<jfry> You can install libdvdcss with mythbuntu control center.
<phillip> i'm installing that now...thanks for the lead ;-)
<jfry> and no, mythtv uses it's own internal media player (unless you configure it otherwise)
<phillip> still not getting DVD playback through VLC..let me see if rebooting kicks in it gear
<jfry> That should solve your dvd playback issue.  How are your speakers connected to the computer (analog, coaxial digital, optical)?
<phillip> i'm getting MP3 playback
<phillip> analog
<jfry> getting mp3 playback in what app?
<phillip> vlc
<jfry> ok... so we know vlc is addressing the soundcard properly.  Have you tried to play one of your recording files in VLC?
<phillip> excuse my ignorance, but where are my recordings stored?
<phillip> nm
<phillip> no audio from recording through VLC
<jfry> interesting
<jfry> your recording via the analog tuner on the card right... the encoder on the card should encode the audio right into the mpg file.... strange
<jfry> I would check your settings in mythtv-setup as they relate to the tuner... perhaps you muted it accidentally?
<phillip> checking now
<phillip> on another note...what could cause my channels to stop at channel 14?
<jfry> not exactly sure... are you connected to cable or an antenna?
<phillip> cable
<phillip> in looking through set up I didn't see anyway I could've muted it
<jfry> What cable type are you using... IRC HRC Standard?
<phillip> standard
<jfry> Try changing it and rescanning ... I know it takes a while but it might solve both of your issues...
<phillip> it freezes at channel 14 still
<jfry> it freezes?
<phillip> it stops scanning totally
<jfry> your using us-cable-IRC, or us-cable-HRC, or even us-cable-standard and it freezes on channel 14 when scanning.
<jfry> ?
<phillip> i've tried channel frequency tables - try all - us-bcast - us-cable - us-cable-hrc - us-cable-irc
<jfry> wierd
<jfry> your doing a full scan right... not an update
<phillip> correct
<jfry> that is very strange
<mrand> philip: using mythtv-setup?
<phillip> yup
<mrand> Ok, if you can't figure anything out, you can do the following to capture more logs and submit a bug:
<mrand> sudo /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend stop
<mrand> and then
<mrand> sudo mythtv-setup.real --verbose channelscan,siparser,channel,record,extra > mythtv-setup.log
<mrand> replace "stop" with "restart" to relaunch the backend
<jfry> I'm at a loss..  thanks for taking over mrand... he's got two major issues, possibly related..  1. can't scan past channel 14, 2. no audio is being recorded.
<jfry> If I had to guess, though I'd probably be wrong, I'd say firmware for the capture card.
<phillip> this HVR-1600 has been nothing but a headache
<ripperda> so I haven't had a lot of luck today; I have ripped a dvd to .iso and transcoded to .avi, but mythvideo still can't find any videos
<ripperda> I've also tried increasing the mythtvfrontend verbosity, but didn't see anything that stood out
<ripperda> there must be some way of identifying what subdirectory mythvideo is looking at for the videos, whether via verbose output or even direct mysql itself, no?
<jfry> phillip: I'm not sure how current this is, but did you see: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Hauppauge_HVR-1600
<jfry> ripperda, yeah... check the mythvideo setup.
<jfry> ripperda, and it will play .iso files directly, no need to transcode
<ripperda> jfry, any help would be appreciated, but I did work on this a little with superm1 and mrand earlier today
<ripperda> so here's a little background:
<phillip> i've almost memorized that page, the firmware files loaded w/ 9.10 install are the same as the ones you download from the link there
<jfry> k
<ripperda> I installed mythbuntu, but changed the paths (for all media) to /home/mythtv/<directory>, due to partition layout and having a much larger /home partition
<jfry> ripperda, I do the same thing on my setups
<ripperda> I've manually changed the directories in the backend (via mythtv-setup, storage directories), as well as the frontend, via the mythvideo setup pages
<ripperda> but for some reason, mythtv refuses to find any videos
<ripperda> I did double check the permissions and that my own user account can see & access the files
<ripperda> superm1 suggested disabling storage groups on the backend, so I've deleted the video storage directory on the backend, but have set the path in the frontend
<jfry> try opening video manager once... it will scan for video files and add them to the database
<jfry> ripperda, the mythtv-setup has nothing to do with mythvideo
<jfry> utilities -> video manger  (that's the usual place for it)
<ripperda> jfry, thanks, I'm learning :)
<ripperda> ok, opened video manager, said no files found. I then used 'm' to pull up the menu and told it to scan
<ripperda> it claimed nothing found, but now I'm seeing things in the mythvideo section.
<ripperda> I see 18 files, I think a lot of those are from a dvd I previously grabbed all VOBs from
<ripperda> let me play with this, but it looks like that worked
<jfry> ripperda, also, in the mythvideo setup... general settings, there is a "newly scanned files are browsable by default" option... check it and it will scan and add files every time you open your videos menu.
<ripperda> excellent, thanks jfry. playing back my video now, time to play around with things
<ripperda> much thanks
<jfry> phillip, did you see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1142113
<jfry> ripperda, glad to hear it
<mrand> sorry, gotta go eat.  bbl
<phillip> jfry...those settings are exactly how i have mine set up
<phillip> oh well...i'm gonna step outside...i'll bbs
<jfry> take care
<superm1> ripperda, if you are still having troubles, ask iamlindoro in #mythtv-users for some more help
<ripperda> thanks superm1, I think the scanning option in video manager seems to have resolved the problem
<superm1> ripperda, that's the same option as if you scan from "watch videos"
<superm1> just need to remember to leave the plugin for 5 seconds and come back
<ripperda> ok, I must not have scanned properly. thanks for the help. I'll play around with things a lot and will probably be back on and off over the next few weeks with more questions
<ripperda> thanks much for the help and all the hard work of putting this together in the first place
<jfry> ripperda, welcome to mythtv... been on it for 5 years (really that long?) and I can't imagine being without.
<jfry> of course I'm a set it and forget it... so everytime a new release comes out I have to relearn everything
<phillip> superm1...i'm still having issues w/ the HVR-1600
<phillip> blah
<mrand> phillip, you talking about your channel scan issue?
<mrand> I'm back for a just a sec
<phillip> channel scan and lack of audio thru my tuner card
<phillip> my firmware files match the ones listed in the mythtv wiki on the HVR-1600 and i've tried every tuner card type option available
<mrand> I assume dmesg shows things are ok at bookup?
<phillip> yes sir
<scovel> Running the latest Mythbuntu 9.10 Beta, with updates.  Seeing some weird socket timeouts from the frontend.  MythSocket(a0dd228:40): readStringList: Error, timed out after 7000 ms.  RemoteFile::openSocket(control socket), Error: Failed to open socket, timeout
<mrand> phillip, despite me pushing around a bunch of dvb bugs, I don't know much about them (I capture analog off a cable box), so I'm going to have to defer to collecting the log info above.
<mrand> you could try mythtv-users thought
<mrand> rather, #mythtv-users though.
<mrand> Or the ubuntu forums, or the mythtv-users mailing list.
<phillip> thanks mrand...i'm thinking i'll try 9.04...i know the HVR-1600 has worked in them
<mrand> Or searching the above two for similar problems.  The last few lines (before it hangs) of the mythtv-setup.log file should hopefully contain some hints on what to search for.
<mrand> phillip, actually that might be helpful.
<mrand> If you can try 0.22 on 9.04, that would let us know if it is a mythtv problem, or a ubuntu related problem.
<phillip> is it possible to use multiple hdd's in 9.04?
<mrand> hdd = hd-homerun?
<phillip> multiple hard drives
<mrand> I'm certainly not aware of any reason you can't.  Did you have some concern in particular about it?
<mrand> scovel: is that a remote front-end?  You said updates... I assume that means you're running 223xx or newer?
<phillip> i'm still soaked behind the ears when it comes to mythtv and ubuntu, but my buddy said it was hard to get mythbuntu to use multiple harddrives in previous versions
<scovel> yes, a remote frontend.
<scovel> MythTV Version   : 22359
<scovel> MythTV Branch    : trunk
<scovel> Network Protocol : 50
<scovel> Library API      : 0.22.20091008-1
<scovel> QT Version       : 4.5.2
<mrand> phillip, the only thing I can even possibly imagine is either ext4 related issue, or storage group stuff (which was expanded for 0.22, and has nothing to do with 9.04 vs. 9.10).  In general you should be fine.
<mrand> scovel, there were a number of socket bugs fixed, but you're current, so anything you're seeing is either (1) bug, (2) config problem (3) network problem.
<phillip> can i run ext4 in 9.04?
<mrand> Yes, although it wasn't the default filesystem.
<phillip> i'm guessing it's the default in 9.10
<mrand> I'm not aware of any particular issues with ext4, but I haven't looked into it at all either.
<scovel> (1) probably (2) backend has been around for sometime.  local frontend is fine. (3) possible, I'll run a couple ftps and nfs tests and see what's what.
<mrand> phillip - yes, I believe that it is, at least on standard Ubuntu installs.
<mrand> scovel, there are probably some verbose flags you can throw at frontend and backend to capture more info regarding sockets.
<mrand> I'll bbl.
<phillip> thanks again mrand!
<scovel> got to figure out where to do that.  9.10 and upstart take some getting used to.  Everything has moved just a little bit.
<hipitihop> eek, going backwards here... this mornings update && upgrade ... now forntend displays "This application not compatible with installed MythTV libraries. Recompile after doing a make distclean" ???
<scovel> stupid updates held back some files.  do "apt-get dist-upgrade"
<scovel> same thing happened to me
<scovel> hipitihop, that was for you.  MythTV experienced, IRC noob...
<hipitihop> scovel: will have a look, I have had some held back for couple of days but was told here not to do dist-upgrade if it wants to remove anything and yesterday it did want to...checking now
<hipitihop> scovel: dist-upgrade looks better this morning, only want to remove a couple of themes which looks harmless
<scovel> hipitihop:  some of the themes are obsolete anyway.  I think yesterday sometime it upgraded libmyth but held back some of the plugins, causing the errors.
 * hipitihop has dist-upgrade running, fingers crossed
<hipitihop> I wonder if anyone knows how to get rid of small vertical border on my display. Using HDMI output to an LG50" Plasma. it is a HDMI -> HMDI connection but I get 2-3 pixel vertical border on left and right of display.
<scovel> hiptihop -  there is a built-in utility to adjust the screen size.  Its somewhere under setup.  Have you tried that
<scovel> mrand, network seems fine.  Transferring at 2.5MB/s over wireless.
<hipitihop> scovel: the one that places arrows in corner of screen, yes but I don't quite know how to use that via keyboard (remote still not functional) so I only seem to be able to effect the top left corner
<scovel> hipitihop: that can be a problem.  The screen tells you the names of the functions to switch from UL to BR.  You can probably look up they keyboard shortcuts for those.  What does it say to use to switch?
<hipitihop> scovel: btw that dist-upgrade seems to have sorted things (although sounds is now broke so I'll investigate)
<hipitihop> scovel: as for the screen stuff... I suspect it is something lover level as the broders are visible while grub is loading
<scovel> hipitihop:  there's always one more thing to look into.
<hipitihop> scovel: anyweay thanks for the dist-upgrade tip,
<hipitihop> scovel: waht timezone re you in ?
<scovel> hiptihop: HDMI is beyond my financial means ATM.  Still analog myself.  S-Video.  Maybe someday.
<scovel> hiptihop: Eastern Standard
<scovel> mrand:  with network,socket,extra I get this:
<scovel> 2009-10-12 22:05:12.781 MythContext: Connecting to backend server: 10.10.20.20:6543 (try 1 of 1)
<scovel> 2009-10-12 22:05:12.781 MythSocket(a3e01b0:25): new socket
<scovel> 2009-10-12 22:05:12.782 MythSocket(a3e01b0:25): attempting connect() to (10.10.20.20:6543)
<scovel> 2009-10-12 22:05:12.785 MythSocket(a3e01b0:25): state change Idle -> Connected
<scovel> 2009-10-12 22:05:12.785 MythSocket(a3e01b0:25): write -> 25 21      MYTH_PROTO_VERSION 50
<scovel> 2009-10-12 22:05:12.785 MythSocket(a3e01b0:25): writeBlock(0x175520832, 29)
<scovel> 2009-10-12 22:05:19.787 MythSocket(a3e01b0:25): readStringList: Error, timed out after 7000 ms.
<scovel> 2009-10-12 22:05:19.787 MythSocket(a3e01b0:25): state change Connected -> Idle
<scovel> 2009-10-12 22:05:19.788 MSocketDevice::close: Closed socket 25
<scovel> 2009-10-12 22:05:19.788 Protocol version check failure. The response to MYTH_PROTO_VERSION was empty.
<scovel> 2009-10-12 22:05:19.788 MythSocket(a3e01b0:-1): DownRef: -1
<scovel> 2009-10-12 22:05:19.788 MythSocket(a3e01b0:-1): delete socket
<mrand> Hate that error.
<mrand> :-)
<mrand> Anything on the backend side?
<scovel> :'(
<scovel> I was just going to ask you where the hell the log file went for the backend.
<Zinn> scovel: Please watch your language.
<scovel> oooo, do you know me?
<mrand> go away Zinn, he's frustrated.
<mrand> Zinn is a bot.
<scovel> ah, I see
<scovel> !@#@#$ bot
<mrand> !zinn
<mrand> !help
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about @#@#$ bot
<Zinn> see !about
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<scovel> I'm looking in /var/log/mythtv/mythtvbackend.log and nothing has changed for over 12 hours.  Restarted the backend too
<mrand> That would explain why the backend is not responding... it isn't running?  ps -ef?
<scovel> yeah, it's running.  The frontend even got a list of recorded shows once.  Big dump in the logfile.
<mrand> hrmmm
<scovel> where are the upstart scripts?  I don't get upstart yet.
<superm1> scovel, there was something wrong with yesterday's package
<superm1> it didn't update /etc/default/mythtv-backend
<superm1> you can manually fix it by overwriting it with the one form the bzr branch
<superm1> that will fix logging
<scovel> "bzr branch" ???
<superm1> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mythtv/mythtv/mythtv-trunk-022/annotate/head%3A/debian/mythtv-backend.default
<superm1> hit download file
<superm1> and overwrite /etc/default/mythtv-backend with that file
<mrand> Or he can wait until tomorrow?
<superm1> Yeah
<superm1> i'm manually doing a push since daviey messed up the cleanup / push action last night
<scovel> that's easy enough.  Let me see what we get now
<scovel> ok, I see new logging.  Let me try to connect
<scovel> got this right away, before I even tried to connect:
<scovel> 2009-10-12 22:21:19.339 Connecting to master server: 10.10.20.20:6543
<scovel> 2009-10-12 22:21:19.342 Connected successfully
<scovel> 2009-10-12 22:21:49.345 MythSocket(84ea1e8:19): readStringList: Error, timed out after 30000 ms.
<scovel> 2009-10-12 22:21:49.348 MainServer, Error: Failed to open master server socket, timeout
<scovel> 2009-10-12 22:21:49.353 adding: mythbuntu as a slave backend server
<scovel> 2009-10-12 22:21:49.358 MainServer, Warning: Unknown socket closing MythSocket(0x84ea1e8)
<scovel> 2009-10-12 22:21:49.362 MythSocket(84ea1e8:-1): writeStringList: Error, socket went unconnected.
<scovel>                         We wrote 0 of 10 bytes with 1 errors
<scovel> 2009-10-12 22:21:50.351 Connecting to master server: 10.10.20.20:6543
<scovel> 2009-10-12 22:21:50.355 Connected successfully
<scovel> 2009-10-12 22:22:20.360 MythSocket(8503fd8:19): readStringList: Error, timed out after 30000 ms.
<scovel> 2009-10-12 22:22:20.363 MainServer, Error: Failed to open master server socket, timeout
<scovel> 2009-10-12 22:22:20.368 adding: mythbuntu as a slave backend server
<scovel> 2009-10-12 22:22:20.372 MainServer, Warning: Unknown socket closing MythSocket(0x84f7808)
<scovel> 2009-10-12 22:22:20.375 MythSocket(84f7808:-1): writeStringList: Error, socket went unconnected.
<scovel>                         We wrote 0 of 10 bytes with 1 errors
<tgm4883> !pastebin | scovel
<scovel> oh no.  IRC protocol.  Someone explain?
<mrand> Ignore that.
<Zinn> scovel: when pasting more than 5 lines of data please use http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com so you don't flood the channel.  Then please post the link in the channel.
<scovel> k :-[
<mrand> scovel: sounds like your system got confused and something thinks it is a slave backend.
<mrand> Go into mcc and make sure that the remote front end is configured as a remote front end, and the back end is configured as a _master_ backend.
<scovel> that did look weird now that I see that
<tgm4883> where is Zinn?
<tgm4883> fricking slow bot
<scovel> backend is running ubuntu server
<scovel> no mcc
<mrand> ok.  You mean mythtv-backend-master package?
<scovel> mcc for the frontend says "no backend" and "desktop frontend"
<scovel> actually I mean it's running ubuntu server, not Mythbuntu.
<scovel> ask opposed to ubuntu desktop
<mrand> I understand.  Did you use the Ubuntu packages to install the backend?  If so, it should be -master
<scovel> I did.  It has been the master backend for year(s)
<scovel> I did upgrade it to 9.10 Beta though
<mrand> what does this command spit out? apt-cache policy mythtv-backend-master
<mrand> My upgrade got confused and I didn't have a -master
<scovel> mythtv-backend-master:
<scovel>   Installed: (none)
<scovel>   Candidate: 0.22.0~trunk22359-0ubuntu1
<scovel> this is new territory for me, and I used Gentoo for years...
<mrand> same problem as me.
<mrand> You can use aptitude or apt-get, but you need to install -master
<mrand> Or synaptic.
<scovel> apt-get install mythtv-backend-master?
<mrand> sudo  ^^^^^
<mrand> yes
<scovel> sudo su
<scovel> sudo make me a sandwich
<scovel> I love that comic...
<scovel> It's installing.
<mrand> sorry, don't know the comic
<tgm4883> mrand, xbcd?
<tgm4883> xkcd
<tgm4883> http://xkcd.com
<mrand> Oh, I know xkcd.
<mrand> Great stuff
<tgm4883> !sudo
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about sudo
<mrand> !learn xkcd http://xkcd.com
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about learn xkcd http://xkcd.com
<tgm4883> http://xkcd.com/149/
<tgm4883> @learn sudo - http://xkcd.com/149/
<Zinn> I just learned: sudo - http://xkcd.com/149/
<mrand> I missed and/or forgot that one.
<scovel> this isn't good
<scovel> 2009-10-12 22:42:59.638 MythBackend: Running as a slave backend.
<scovel> 2009-10-12 22:42:59.665 MythBackend, Error: No valid capture cards are defined in the database.
<scovel>                         Perhaps you should re-read the installation instructions?
<scovel> eventually it gets to this: 2009-10-12 22:43:01.543 Connecting to master server: 10.10.20.20:6543
<scovel> 2009-10-12 22:43:01.547 Connected successfully
<mrand> why does it still say slave?  You might need to reboot.
<scovel> reboots are for adding hardware....
<mrand> or stop and restart mythbackend anyway
<scovel> I'll give it a shot.
<scovel> I did stop/restart at least 2X
<hipitihop> I'm still getting upgrade problem for nfs-coomon etc can someone have a look pls here is output http://paste.ubuntu.com/292032/
<mattwj2002> hey guys
<mattwj2002> I found a weird bug with mythbuntu 9.10 beta
<mattwj2002> I literally hear my optical mouse
<mrand> Turn your speaker down?  :-)
<superm1> i smell color too :)
<mrand> Or Up.  One or the other.
<mrand> Is it an older computer?
<mattwj2002> nope
<mattwj2002> it is a quad core
<mattwj2002> :)
<mattwj2002> if I unplug the mouse the noise goes away
<mattwj2002> any idea how to get rid of it?
<mrand> So it wasn't there in 9.04?
<mattwj2002> to be honest I am not sure
<mattwj2002> I jumped from 8.10 to 9.10
<mattwj2002> did a fresh install
<mrand> ah.  Same but different - no noise on 8.10
<mrand> I know... it must be the fault of pulse audio.  That's the big difference.
<mattwj2002> no problem in 8.10
<mrand> :-)
<mattwj2002> can I uninstall pulse audio?
<mattwj2002> do I need it?
<mattwj2002> for audio?
<mrand> that's debatable.
<mrand> pulse audio is the future of Linux sound.  Ubuntu has has some trouble implementing it though.  I was mostly joking - it's just that PA is the source of multiple headaches
<scovel> so, what's this all about?
<scovel> No UPnP backends found
<scovel> Would you like to configure the database connection now? [no]
<scovel> [console is not interactive, using default 'no']
<mrand> scovel: check out http://www.bramkortleven.be/?p=131
<mattwj2002> mrand
<mattwj2002> is there a way to switch back to alsa?
<mrand> yes... please hold
<mattwj2002> okay thank you
<scovel> looking better.....
<mrand> mattwj2002: still looking.
<mrand> !stab launchpad, for being slow
 * Zinn stabs launchpad with a sharpened mce remote, for being slow.
<scovel> mrand, dude, you made my night.  No more slavery, no more socket errors!  The kids can watch Clone Wars in the morning.
<mrand> *phew*
<mrand> Glad we got it, scovel.
<scovel> I had about 5 mysql.txt files laying about.  I hope things clear up before the final version is out, or you are going to be busy!
<scovel> now to get lirc going....tomorrow I think.  Bed time.
<mrand> no kidding.  Me too!
<mrand> lirc... oh man....
<mrand> wait for the weekend to do your next update
<mrand> if this system is to be used by the kids
<scovel> thanks for the advice
<mrand> big change going in tonight.  We're crossing our fingers.
<scovel> wife and kids mad for 3 weeks.
<mrand> hahah  tell them sorry!
<scovel> you can read my post on mythbuntu forum about getting VDPAU working, and CPU scaling issues.
<mrand> man... you've had it rough.
<scovel> stupid CPU scaling....
<scovel> ok, have a good one.  later
<mrand> have fun!
<mattwj20021> mrand did you find anything?
<mrand> Believe it or not, I'm still looking for this one thing in particular.  It was a thread that I found before on the forums.  I hope I'm getting close.
<mattwj20021> ok
<mrand> I can't believe I can't find it right now.  I usually have good google-fo.
<mrand> are you running gnome or xfce?
<mrand> sorry, there are a number of threads, but most are older and aren't geared for 9.10, which does things somewhat differently (especialy gnome).  I'm not really recommending you disable/remove it.  But if you do, make sure you follow recent directions (for 9.10).  I gotta run.
<mattwj2002> I am running xfce
<mrand> (10:17:30 PM) mrand: sorry, there are a number of threads, but most are older and aren't geared for 9.10, which does things somewhat differently (especialy gnome).  I'm not really recommending you disable/remove it.  But if you do, make sure you follow recent directions (for 9.10).  I gotta run.
<mattwj2002> okay thanks anyways mrand
<mattwj2002> :)
<tmkt> anyone have gmythmovies_0.3d.pl?
<tmkt> web site doesn't seem to work anymore
<foxbuntu> tmkt, not familiar with that script, what was it for?
<tmkt> to get movise listings
<tmkt> from google
<tmkt> since the current movie listings in mythv don't work for canadians or anyone outside the US
<foxbuntu> ah
<tmkt> had it before...but the site that provided it..doesn't seem to anymore
<foxbuntu> what seems to be the issue with the script?
<foxbuntu> oh
<foxbuntu> yeah..Im not finding it eiter
<foxbuntu> mythmovies doesnt support outside the US?
<foxbuntu> tmkt, what version of MythTV are you using?
<foxbuntu> tmkt, you might want to try this out: http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/users/336179
<puff> Hi, I have a fairly new mythbuntu box.  I also have an extra 1TB SATA drive that I want to install in it.
<puff> It wouldn't be a big deal to just reinstall mythbuntu, since there's almost nothing on the box now, but is there an easy way to just add the new drive to mythbuntu?
<foxbuntu> puff, its actually quite easy to setup a new disk
<foxbuntu> puff, this is assuming you know the hardware side of installing the disk
 * foxbuntu waits for puff to reply
<puff> foxbuntu: sorry, I was off elsewhere.
<foxbuntu> puff, np
<puff> foxbuntu: Well the hardware side should be pretty straightforward, though this is my first SATA disk.
<puff> Power cable, data cable, right?
<puff> I need to find a mounting kit, apparently this drive didn't come with one, but until then I think it should be safe to just set it on top of the existing drive.
<foxbuntu> puff, yes, just don't want you to break your system doing something you are not comfortable with
<puff> No sweat... I don't mess with hardware too often, but unless there are some gotchas, I should be fine.
<foxbuntu> ok
<puff> An example of a gotcha, albeit one you're not likely to run into these days:  do NOT try to install an MFM and IDE drive controller in the same machine.
<puff> They do not play well with each other.
<foxbuntu> well if you get the drive in the system and booted back up I would be glad to walk you through creating the partition and mounting it
<puff> Cool.
<puff> One sec while I go down to the TV room.
<puff> Argh, make that one minute, I just realized I left the car blocking the driveway.
<puff> Okay, back, phew.  I love where I live, but it does have its drawbacks.
<foxbuntu> puff, alright, got your system prep'd?
<puff> Okay, all plugged in.  That was, like much in my life, too much trouble.
<puff> Is location on the power cable significant?
<puff> (He says, hoping the answer is "no")
<puff> Booting it back up now.  Do I need to unplug the video out to get it ot use this LCD screen (the TV screen is kinda hard to see from the keyboard).
<puff> I really need to reorganize this stuff, which will happen once everything is running smoothly.
<foxbuntu> puff, yes, if you booted with the TV the last time it will require you o unplug the tv
<foxbuntu> puff, and what do you mean by, "location of the power cable" ?
<puff> Location _on_ the power cable... probably irrelevant, I think I was remembering older systems where each plug on the ribbon cable had a specific identity, e.g. the primary drive, the one the machine booted from, was the first plug, etc.
<puff> Speaking of which, I suspect I'll have to enter cmos and change the boot order...
<foxbuntu> puff, not the case with SATA
<foxbuntu> puff, SATA drive priority is determined by the slot you plug it into, much like SCSI ID used to be but easier
<puff> Hm,odd.  In the BIOS it... ah.
<puff> Okay, then I need to power down and swap the data cables around.
<foxbuntu> puff, unless the other drive is IDE (PATA)
<puff> Because now, although the bios shows both drives, in the boot device priority list,it only shows the new drive.
<foxbuntu> puff, also, if you are directing something in IRC to me, please type my name first, it helps me know when you say something as I am flipping back and fourth between channels/screens
<puff> foxbuntu: Okay.  I have an asus p4p800s-x with american megatrends bios.
<foxbuntu> puff, alright (not that I know what is in the BIOS) but what type of drive is the other HDD you already had in there?
<foxbuntu> is it also sata?
<puff> foxbuntu: The bios menu has a boot screen, on the boot screen there are four entries: Boot device priority, hard disk drives, boot settings configuration, security.
<puff> Looks like a seagate:  4m-st3250823AS
<foxbuntu> puff, I meant Type as in IDE/SCSI/SATA ?
<puff> On the "hard disk drives" screen it lists "1st drive, 3M-Hitachi-HDT7210" and "2nd Drive 4M-st3250823AS"
<puff> Googling on the second string seemsto indicate seagate SATA 250GB, which sounds right.
<puff> And I know the new drive is a hitachi, so.
<foxbuntu> puff, ok, so SATA
<foxbuntu> puff, if you go to the boot prioity screen
<foxbuntu> usually  you can arrow down into the list, hit enter, and the other drive should be in the list
<foxbuntu> then you can just select it
<puff> It says "1st Boot Device:  1st FLOPPY DRIVE", "2nd Boot Device: 3M-Hitachi HDT7210", "3rd Boot Device:  SM-_NEC DVD_RW ND"
<foxbuntu> (hit enter in the spot you want to have that drive boot)
<foxbuntu> hit enter on the Hitachi drive
<puff> When I select any of these devies, it pops up a menu listing the three devices, no seagate drive on it.
<puff> Options popup, listing  "1st:  1st FLOPPY DRIVE", "2nd 3M-Hitachi HDT7210", "3rd SM-_NEC DVD_RW ND", "Disabled"
<foxbuntu> hmm
<foxbuntu> let me see if I can find the info
<puff> Well, it should be fairly quick to power down and swap the data cables and try, right?
<foxbuntu> did you swap them when you installed this drive?
<puff> Possibly... had to root around in the cables a fair bit.
<foxbuntu> lets put it this way: the boot drive should be in plug 0 and the secondary in plug 1
<puff> Got it.
<puff> Turns out that the hard disk drives menu lets you select which is first and second.
<puff> And only the selectd-as-first shows up in boot priority menu.
<foxbuntu> ah
<puff> Bingo, booting properly now.
<foxbuntu> I kind of assumed that but wanted to see what the menus looked like
<foxbuntu> good
<foxbuntu> I actually have the mobo manual for that now
<foxbuntu> lol
<puff> Heh.
<foxbuntu> thats an old mobo isnt it
<puff> One problem is that the only convenient power source for this box is wired to a wall switch, so it has to be feasible to shut it off eaisly.
<puff> Two years ago it was fairly bleeding edge, but reliable.
<puff> E.g. not so bleeding edge that it didn'thave a good track record.
<foxbuntu> yea
<foxbuntu> guess its not that old
<foxbuntu> just seems that way
<foxbuntu> heh
<puff> Anyway, is there a way to set it up to make it easy/qiuck to shut it down?
<foxbuntu> yes
<foxbuntu> mythwelcome
<foxbuntu> and irexec from a remote
<puff> Hm, it did a filesystem check, found some errors, corrected them, requested a reboot, rebooted, now the screen has been blank for a wihle.
<foxbuntu> but I dont have time to explain all that tonight
<puff> I don't have a cable cpature card or remote yet, so no worries.
<puff> I'm using it solely for video out.
<puff> My friend is recommending an HD Home Run ethertuner.
<foxbuntu> they work very well
<foxbuntu> I own one
<puff> Screenis sitll blank... now what?
<foxbuntu> did it actually reboot?
<foxbuntu> did you see the bios splash?
<puff> It said it was going to reboot, then the screen went blank, it beeped, etc.
<puff> Ah, no, I don't htink I saw the bios splash, so... hard reboot?
<foxbuntu> power cycle it
<puff> Booting properly now.
<foxbuntu> ok
<puff> This box is both backend and frontend at the moment, though it's entirely possible/likely that we'll have oher frontends throughout the house.
<puff> And I'd like it to be easy for my roommates to tune in from their PCs.
<foxbuntu> thats no problem
<puff> Hm, screen went blank again.
<puff> Still powered up but the power button is orange.
<foxbuntu> sounds like X is not starting
<puff> i.e. power is on but no video signal.
<foxbuntu> push ctrl+alt+f1
<puff> Hnmm, yup, ctrl-alt-shift-f1 gets me a cosnole.
<foxbuntu> ok
<foxbuntu> well one thing at a time
<foxbuntu> lets get your disk added because that pretty easy
<puff> Cool.
<puff> Login, I presume?
<foxbuntu> yup
<puff> Okay, now?
<foxbuntu> alright
<foxbuntu> I need the output of this: ls /dev/sd*
<foxbuntu> essentially you should see several /dev/sda1 2 5 (ect)
<foxbuntu> then there should be one, /dev/sdb (no number)
<foxbuntu> is that correct?
<puff> sda, sdb, sdb1, sdb2, sdb5, sdb6
<foxbuntu> hmm
<foxbuntu> looks like your sata cables are backwards
<foxbuntu> ts alright though
<foxbuntu> do this: sudo fdisk /dev/sda
<foxbuntu> n
<foxbuntu> p
<foxbuntu> 1q
<foxbuntu> er
<foxbuntu> 1
<foxbuntu> [enter] (for defaults)
<foxbuntu> [enter] (for defaults)
<foxbuntu> w
<foxbuntu> q
<foxbuntu> that should be all the commands
<foxbuntu> ignore 1q and er
<puff> right.
<puff> I'm not entirely inexperienced, but I don't fdisk drives very often.
<foxbuntu> np
<puff> Looks good.  "The partition table has been altered!  Calling icotl() to re-read partition table.  Syncing disks."
<foxbuntu> everyone's level of expertise is different so I try to offer basic advice, don't take it personal
<puff> I really gotta get a cat5 cable strung down to this box.
<puff> Cool, not a problem.
<foxbuntu> alright
<puff> In case it wasn't apparent, I very much appreciate the help.
<foxbuntu> so you should be back at the command prompt
<puff> yup.
<foxbuntu> so now: sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdb1
<foxbuntu> well
<puff> It's mounted.
<foxbuntu> that assumes you are using the Mythbuntu 9.10
<puff> Pretty recent, lemme check.
<foxbuntu> lsb_release -a
<puff> 9.0.4
<foxbuntu> alright
<foxbuntu> mounted?
<puff> Yup. "/dev/sdb1 is mounted: will not make afilesystem here!"
<foxbuntu> oh craps
<puff> Shoud it be sda?
<foxbuntu> I meant: sudo mkfs.xfs /dev/sda1
<puff> Righto.
<foxbuntu> since you are on 9.04
<puff> Thar she goes.
<foxbuntu> it shouldnt take long
<foxbuntu> couple of moments
<puff> Yeah, I've had thoughts about putting together an ubuntu "usability pakage" which would just override certain commands with some friendlier behaviors..
<puff> Sort of like how bash now suggests installing the appropriate package if you try a command tht isn't there.
<foxbuntu> thats what tab complete is for
<foxbuntu> and man pages :)
<foxbuntu> or when those fail, google
<foxbuntu> heh
<puff> Eh, I can't think of many of the issues off the top of my head, I have a file ofnotes somewhere.
<foxbuntu> not to discourage community participation
<foxbuntu> it sounds like a good idea
<puff> But as an example, one part would be augmenting apt to warn about problems.
<puff> And also to give more useful responses in cases like ipodder and kdiff3.
<puff> Okay, done.
<foxbuntu> perhaps rather than making a package to add to other packages you could contribute to existing ones to make them more user friendly
<puff> Possibly.
<puff> the apt thing would actually not be altering apt, but providing some very apt-flavored information tools.
<foxbuntu> at any rate, is the mkfs.xfs done?
<puff> Yup, done.
<puff> I said a second ago :-).
<foxbuntu> alright
<foxbuntu> must have missed it
<foxbuntu> anyhow
<puff> Yup, now what, add it to fstab?
<foxbuntu> sudo nano /etc/fstab
<puff> Yup.
<foxbuntu> alright
<foxbuntu> basically it should be:
<foxbuntu> /dev/sda1       /mythtv/ xfs    errors=remount-ro       0       1
<puff> Done.
<foxbuntu> then: sudo mkdir /mythtv
<puff> Whoops, gotta add the trailing backslsah on mythtv.
<puff> Dobe,
<puff> Done and done.
<foxbuntu> sudo chown mythtv:mythtv /mythtv
<puff> Done
<foxbuntu> sudo chmod 775 /mythtv
<puff> Done
<foxbuntu> sudo mount -a
<puff> hm, mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1, missing codepage or helper program, or other error.  In some cases useful info is found in syslog
<foxbuntu> hmm
<hipitihop> nonene else having nfs-common upgrade problems ?
<puff> dmesg:  XFS: unknown mount option.
<hipitihop> does mythbuntu actually need/depend on nfs-common and nfs-kernel-server ?
<hipitihop> I know there is a services option in backend setup
<foxbuntu> puff, ah, found my issue
<foxbuntu> /dev/sda1       /mythtv/ xfs    defaults       0       1
<foxbuntu> go back to the fstab and make it that
<foxbuntu> then save and sudo mount -a
<puff> Hm, same result.
<puff> Dmesg, in addition to XFS: unknown mount option [errors]
<puff> Also "XFS: bad mgic number" and "XFS: SB validate failed"
<foxbuntu> delete the 0 and 1 at the end of the line and try it again
 * foxbuntu notes its been awhile since he mounted xfs like this
<puff> same error.
<foxbuntu> thats really odd
<foxbuntu> alright lets do this
<foxbuntu> not sure why you have this error but...
<foxbuntu> sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda1
<puff> I just figured out someting.
<foxbuntu> oh?
<puff> The *old* fstab was assuming sda was the 250GB.
<puff> Right?
<foxbuntu> no
<foxbuntu> I dont think so
<puff> That is, the existing lines in /etc/fstab refer to sda1 and sda6.
<foxbuntu> oh?
<puff> I would guess that's because sda1 used to be the 250GB.
<foxbuntu> do this: cat /etc/fstab | pastebinit
<puff> There's seven lines of comments.
<foxbuntu> then prive me the link
<puff> The box isn't on the net.
<puff> I'll typeit up, one sec.
<foxbuntu> oh right
<foxbuntu> no
<foxbuntu> is /dev/sda1 commented with the drive UUID below it in the fstab?
<puff> Yes.
<foxbuntu> then no worries
<foxbuntu> the UUID is independant
<foxbuntu> that why the boot still works :)
<foxbuntu> so lets go down this route: sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda1
<foxbuntu> /dev/sda1       /mythtv/ ext3    defaults       0       0
<foxbuntu> sudo mount -a
<puff> http://pastebin.com/d753190e3
<puff> okay, editing...
<foxbuntu> ok
<puff> Er, formtting.
<puff> No errors.
<puff> yay!
<foxbuntu> cool
<puff> Odd, df output says size 917 G, used 200 M, avail 871 G.
<foxbuntu> one last thig
<puff> I guess ext3 uses some of the space for journaling or something?
<foxbuntu> yes
<foxbuntu> thats it
<foxbuntu> all done
<puff> One last thing?
<foxbuntu> see pretty easy
<puff> Oh, df?
<foxbuntu> I was just gonna have you do df -h
<puff> Cool, well, it's easy if oyu know what you're doing :-).
<foxbuntu> just to make sure it looked right
<puff> So, thanks, and if you ever need any advice with java, php or perl, please ask.
<puff> So do I have to tell mythtv that the file space is there?
<foxbuntu> yup
<foxbuntu> add it as a storage group
<foxbuntu> if you google mythtv setup storage group
<foxbuntu> you should find how to present it to mythtv
<puff> So, step 1 start X.
<foxbuntu> heh
<puff> Step 2, start mythtv.
<foxbuntu> yea
<puff> Well, X still isn't up.
<foxbuntu> mythtv-setup
<foxbuntu> I have a little bit of time before I have to go
<puff> Cannot open display.
<puff> xprop: unable to open display ''
<puff> Reboot, maybe?
<foxbuntu> yeah, you will need X running to run tat
<foxbuntu> well lets do this
<foxbuntu> nano /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<foxbuntu> and look for errors as to why it failed
<foxbuntu> what type of video card are you using?
<foxbuntu> puff, I am sorry but I am going to have to stop for the night
<foxbuntu> puff, try a reboot if it still fails try searching through the logs, then ask someone in here again
<puff> cool.
<puff> thanks.
<foxbuntu> np
<foxbuntu> gl
<puff> It's a pretty decent video card... I figured out what it was last week, now I can't remember.
<hipitihop> anyone know if mythbuntu need nfs-common and and nfs-kernel-server ? can I remove them ?
<SpicyLemon> I've got mythbuntu 9.04 installed.  Everything was working fine for a while, then tonight, a couple minutes after starting a  recording, the sound stopped working.  I've tried other recordings, and other video files, all that I know have working sound, but nothing comes out.  I tried rebooting, that didn't fix it.  Now, it won't even let me exit the mythbuntu frontend.
<SpicyLemon> in my frontend log I see the error "Mixer unable to find control PCM"
<SpicyLemon> /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart gives a ton of errors similar to:
<SpicyLemon> ALSA lib conf.c:3079:(snd_config_update_r) hooks failed, removing configuration amixer: Mixer attach hw:2 error: Invalid argument
<SpicyLemon> ALSA lib conf.c:1593:(snd_config_load1) /home/danny/.asoundrc.asoundconf:13:1:Unexpected }
<SpicyLemon> aplay -l gives a ton of errors like the ones above.
<SpicyLemon> When I tried playing a movie in mplayer before the restart, I got this error, "[AO_ALSA] Unable to find simple control 'PCM'.0" After the reboot I get "[AO_ALSA] Playback open error: Invalid argument"
<SpicyLemon> :/
<hipitihop> If anyone else had a problem with upgrade to nfs-common, I have managet to get around it by removing the package.
<ToeBee> superm1: yay today's CD works again!
<ToeBee> *and* my sound seems to be still working as well
<ToeBee> double awesome
<mrand> ToeBee: does your remote work?  Can you please do apt-cache policy lirc
<tmkt> anyone having problems with mythtv-backend the last couple days?
<tmkt> won't seem to install for me
<tmkt> http://pastebin.ca/1617718
<mrand> tmkt: looks like https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/450217
<tmkt> thanks
<bobbob1016> My Mythbackend seems to be unable to talk to my mysql db.  Looking through the output I get in terminal, it says something about mysql.txt not having the right DBName.  I forgot what I named it, how would I find this?
<mrand> bobbob1016: /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<tmkt>  or ~/.mythtv/config.xml on trunk
<Essobi> Morning.
<gunni5> superm1: There? It was you discussing the "mythbackend starts to early for the driver issue" with me? Well, it is gone today. Only thing that changed is that the /etc/default/mythtv file is now the correct one. Seems like this was related to this wrong file there. Two reboots, and twice a correct start, unlike yesterday were 2 reboots twice missing dvb device.
<bobbob1016> mrand, Here is the error I get when starting mythbackend http://pastebin.com/m79281949 .  It is a mysql database error, right?
<gunni5> bobbob1016: Your backend seem to run as root. (Or databaseuser is root), should run as an own user (mythtv as example).
<gunni5> bobbob1016: Can you pastebin your ~/.mythtv/config.xml but dont pastebin the password in there.
<bobbob1016> gunni5, It's an empty file
<bobbob1016> I think this issue started because I didn't have space on my / partition, and I tried some fixes but that messed things up.
<gunni5> Do you have a user mythtv ?
<bobbob1016> yes
<mrand> bobbob1016: possible recovery ideas: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1222575
<bobbob1016> I'm thinking of reinstalling with the 9.10 beta anyways, since it has .22
<bobbob1016> Would this be easier to fix if I start with a new mysql database?  I'm not using myth to record tv anyways, just play content.
<mrand> I believe the config file is not used by mysql itself... it is used by mythtv to access mysql.  So new mysql database wouldn't help.
<bobbob1016> It seems like I have the wrong password, I tried "sudo mysqldump -u mythtv -p (my password) mythconverg -c > mythtv_backup.sql" and it said incorrect password
<mrand> the password is the mythconverg password.... contained in /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<bobbob1016> That is the same password I've been trying
<mrand> you could try the mysql root user.  -u root     Many people do not set password for that, so leave off the -p
<tmkt> other odd thing is
<tmkt> myth seems to start before lirc or something
<tmkt> my remote doesn't work until about a minute after mythfe is running
<mrand> tmkt: is that new behavior as of today?
<bobbob1016> mrand, No, same thing, permission denied.
<mrand> Might try some of your passwords for the root user.
<bobbob1016> mrand, No, same thing, permission denied.
<bobbob1016> I've tried a few different passwords I use/used
<mrand> If you google around, there are several procedures for recovering from the lost mysql password situation.  Here's but one: http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/MythTV/Troubleshooting#I_lost_my_MySQL_password
<superm1> gunni5, great! glad that's all it was
<superm1> too bad we broke intrepid and jaunty builds in the process, but that should be fixed today :)
<bobbob1016> I tried that, and when I do service mysql stop it says failed, same with /etc/init.d/mysql stop, I did sudo su though, not su like the directions said, su didn't work
<superm1> mrand, still no one freaking out w/ lirc 0.8.6. maybe no problems :)
<tmkt> mrand: yeah..maybe yesterday also
<tmkt> i think yesterday too
<tmkt> ah..would love to try 0.8.6..but when i built it..it didn't work for me..
<tmkt> anxious to install 9.10 with 22...but right now...9.04 with 22 works for the most part for me..some issues but at least everything works
<superm1> tmkt, well if you are willing, there's still time to get issues fixed if there are any :)
<tmkt> big issue was the remte
<tmkt> not sure why lcdproc can't be compiled with lis by default though
<tmkt> that'd be nice too
<wombo> hehe
<wombo> you never know your luck
<rwat> hi, having problems with 2.6.31-13 on ubuntu karmic, not getting a lock on dvb devices - any known problems?
<gunni5> rwat: Which dvb card?
<wombo> <rwat> j-rod: device is a cheap kworld dvb tuner, using the dibusb driver
<rwat> :)
<rwat> I said that without moving my lips :)
<wombo> hehe
 * rwat does not have his hand up wombo's back
<wombo> lol
<wombo> I can read your mind
<rwat> was working on jaunty, probably with 2.6.28-11
<rwat> I could try rebooting to that still perhaps
<rwat> all things appear normal in dmesg, mythtv connects to the devices (I have two identical) however it can't tune them and tzap doesn't ever get a lock
<wombo> It doesnt look like the right people are online at the moment, just leave the session opan and someone might answer who knows
<rwat> ok - I'm trying the old kernel
<rwat> I suppose it's theoretically possiboe that someone cut the aerial wire :)
<mrand> rwat: it is looking like some people (especially those with HVR-1300) are having a regression with the karmic kernel.  If you can revert to an older kernel and prove that it works, that would be somewhat helpful.  Someone else (gunni/gunni5) built a .31 kernel yesterday with the change removed and it seemed to fix things (right gunni?).
<gunni5> Yes, but that was HVR1300 specific. Dont know about kworld ... but IIRC kworld is a cx88 device also.
<rwat> something else which has regressed for me on the upgrade is that the box now doesn't want to reboot unless there's a monitor attached
<rwat> either that or its something else that seems to coincide with that
<tmkt> superm1: ok
<tmkt> update-manager -d
<tmkt> here i go
<tmkt> just hoping i dont have to compile 0.84a lirc
<rwat> mrand: on this kernel now it's not managing the devices properly, I'm ending up with dvb0.demux0 dvb0.net0 etc
<rwat> can that be fixed temporarily with symlinks?
<tmkt> yeah..nothing i could do was producing lirc0 for my hvr-1600
<tmkt> but lets see how that goes now
<rwat> ok, so how can udev be working ok for 2.6.31 but not for 2.6.28?
<rwat> ok on kernel 2.6.28 if I mknod my own devices I get a lock
<rwat> a bit pedestrian but it works
<rwat> 2.6.31 makes its own devices properly but doesn't work
<mrand> 0.22 myth?
<rwat> using 0.22.0~trunk22413-0ubuntu1
<mrand> rwat: Cool.  Helps to further confirm that it is either a pure kernel bug, or a change in the kernel that myth isn't handling correctly.  My only concern about this issue is that I thought other apps were working fine with it even on the new kernel.  Can you confirm that?
<mrand> gunni5: what about you?
<rwat> tzap does not get a lock either
<mrand> oh.  hmmm... what about kaffeine or any other app?
<rwat> I'm not sure about those, this machine doesn't have a monitor attached normally
<mrand> oh yeah.  hrm.
<gunni5> For me it was something like: kaffeine 0.8.6 worked including changing channels, kaffeine 1.0pre2 got me video, on changing channel, did not change, on restarting kaffeine channel was changed
<mrand> gunni5: that was on .31 kernel?
<gunni5> Yes
<gunni5> I installed jaunty kaffeine for testing purposes, as i read of channel switching problems with karmic version.
<mrand> Kinda strange that an older version of kaffeine worked with .31, but newer versions didn't.
<rwat> anyone know the major and minor node numbers for the the second dvb adaptor?
<gunni5> But the switching problems are now gone even with the karmic version after my kernel change
<rwat> gunni5: did you send in your patch?
<gunni5> I send the patch to stoth from linuxtv and to the ML there, but did not arrive at ML. I talked to stoth, and he received it.
<mrand> Ok.  It's too late for us to make a wholesale  kernel change like that, especially since that change has been in the mainline kernel for a year now.  superm1 thought that there may be a way to allow users to reload that module to fix it though, and then work through the proper channels  for 10.04.
<mrand> gunni5: cool... keep us advised.
<rwat> ok well that's me up and running for now, I guess I'll stick with .28 until I hear otherwise
<rwat> I think this must be the bumpiest upgrade for a long time
<rwat> not particularly just myth, but loads of changes in ubuntu. no doubt all good but a bit of a surprise
<mrand> 8.04 to 8.10 was smooth as silk for me.  8.10 to 9.04 was bumpier.  And those were well after they were released.
<mrand> Do you typically upgrade on beta releases?
<rwat> it has been known :)
<rwat> not for anything important (i.e. not for work)
<rwat> for home stuff I often upgrade a couple of weeks ahead
<gunni5> For me it was the bumpiest upgrade i remember
<rwat> I think somewhere around breezy there was a bumpy one
<mrand> Well, thanks to people like you all, this will be a lot smoother than it would have been otherwise.  We have two weeks left to get it right.
<mrand> Of course, it can only be as good as upstream delivers :-)   (ignoring what the mythbuntu team value adds)
<gunni5> mrand: So you think this wont be fixed in the kernel? Well would be sad, and one year in the kernel does not mean there were no problems, as from jaunty to karmic is from .28 -> .31 ...
<rwat> mrand: well thanks for being here :)
<rwat> I remember the first time I reported an issue, it was on kde in Caldera in about 2000
<gunni5> Have to leave for the train now, but my other personality is here in the channel for callbacks
<mrand> gunni5: Understood.  the .31 kernel maybe hasn't had much exposure.  this affects enough people that we are going to try to figure out a work-around without patching the kernel.
<mrand> rwat and gunni: Does 9.10 have the latest firmware?  Dates/versions are here: http://www.linuxtv.org/downloads/firmware/
<walidus> Hi, i have problem. In MythTV my /dev/video1 is unavailable when in setup it's finding channels
<walidus> in tvtime its works
<walidus> avertv hybrid volar hx - my tuner
<mrand> Walidus, searching with google, I found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1119405
<mrand> I would suggest posting and/or following up there.
<Seeker`> o/
<walidus> thx. I'll try
<sbak> does anyone know why the top and bottom ubuntu desktop menu bars are present in my mythtv?
<tgm4883> sbak, ATI card?
<sbak> nvidia
<tgm4883> interesting
<tgm4883> output of dpkg -l mythtv
<sbak> msi8500gt -- It has HDMI out, but im using DVI with the DVI-vga adapter into my 42inch plasma. I spent a year tring to get rid of overscan with HDMI but cant. I created a custom modeline that was close, but not perfect.
<sbak> ii  mythtv                            0.21.0+fixes19961-0ubuntu8        A personal video recorder application (client and server)
<sbak> When i choose adjust screen, the box is postitioned at 0,0. So it sees 0,0 under the menu bar
<Seeker`> sbak: can your TV not turn on/off overscan itself?
<sbak> Seeker`: correct. I wish to god it could. I have spent so much time trying to get this card to work. if i try to adjust V2 and V3 to the point where the top menu is not cut off, the TV can not display the input signal.
<Seeker`> :/
<tgm4883> sbak, which version of mythtv?
<sbak> Seeker`: tried xvidtune, gtf, and other online modeline tools. I not sure whats better NO overscan with analog. or Slight overscan with HDMI
<sbak> tgm4883: not entirely sure, i got it from apt-get install mythtv 2 days ago. first time i did it that way as i normally install it from svn
<tgm4883> sbak, open up a command prompt and do
<tgm4883> dpkg -l mythtv
<sbak> i did and pasted above: 0.21.0+fixes19961-0ubuntu8
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> that seems kinda old
<tgm4883> sec
<tgm4883> yea, latest is 0.21.0+fixes21768-0ubuntu0+mythbuntu3
<sbak> is there an easy way to upgrade. i doubt apt-get upgrade will work as i got it from the repository 2 days ago
<tgm4883> I would recommend activating weekly builds
<tgm4883> !weekly
<Zinn> Weekly builds are available for MythTV 0.21 (Stable) and MythTV Trunk 0.22 (Unstable, use at your own RISK) for Hardy (0.21 only), Intrepid, Jaunty, and Karmic (0.22 and 0.23-trunk).  See http://www.mythbuntu.org/auto-builds for more info.
<tgm4883> !stab Zinn
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, ?
<tgm4883> sbak, don't use the US repo though, it is broke
 * Zinn stabs Zinn with a rusty spork.
<tgm4883> use the UK or PPA
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: ?
<rhpot1991> !status
<Zinn> I am alive.
<rhpot1991> !stab tgm4883
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, either my internet connection is crappy (possible) or zinn is really slow
 * Zinn stabs tgm4883 with a rusty spork.
<rhpot1991> seems little laggy
<sbak> tgm4883: ty
<tgm4883> np
<rhpot1991> !hulu
<Zinn> Hulu has released a Linux version of their desktop client. While support for this is available in the Hulu forums http://www.hulu.com/discussions/19 , there is a quick writeup on how to get it working from your frontend here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8075632
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: seems ok now, might have been laggy interweb or just coincidence
<tgm4883> could be
<rhpot1991> !mysql
<Zinn> If you are having problems connecting to your mysql database, you can perform the following to reconfigure it: 1. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.0 (pay attention to the root password you set, you will need it for the next step) 2. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database 3. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common
<rhpot1991> !rtfm
<Zinn> http://xkcd.com/293/
<rhpot1991> hmmmm did I listen to the last UUPC?
<tmkt> lirc 0.86 no help
<tmkt> where can i dl 0.84a?
<superm1> you can't(easily) revert to older lirc versions
<superm1> because the kernel modules are shipped with the kernel
<superm1> what's the problem with 0.8.6?
<superm1> it's possible to just on your system build an older module if necessary....
<tmkt> my hvr-1600 remote
<tmkt> won't be detected
<tmkt> no /dev/lirc0 no matter what i try
<superm1> does lirc-i2c not load?
<tmkt> yup
<tmkt> its loaded
<superm1> does dmesg speak about it?
<tmkt> [   12.439006] lirc_dev: IR Remote Control driver registered, major 61
<tmkt> thats all
<tmkt> works great on 9.04 with lirc 0.84a
<tmkt> only thing that isn't working for me with 9.10
<tmkt> i think LCDproc should be compiled with lis driver, not sure why it isn't
<superm1> tmkt, okay so here's the experiment to do then:
<superm1> 1) install lirc-modules-source
<tmkt> done
<superm1> 2) Go to http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-jaunty.git;a=blob_plain;f=ubuntu/lirc/lirc_i2c/lirc_i2c.c;hb=HEAD
<superm1> save that file as lirc_i2c.c
<superm1> that's the source file for i2c from jaunty
<superm1> 3) Overwrite /usr/src/lirc-0.8.6/lirc_i2c/lirc_i2c.c
<superm1> 4) sudo dkms remove -m lirc -v 0.8.6
<superm1> err 4) sudo dkms remove -m lirc -v 0.8.6 --all
<superm1> 5) sudo dkms add -m lirc -v 0.8.6
<superm1> 6) sudo dkms build -m lirc - v 0.8.6
<superm1> 7) sudo dkms install -m lirc -v 0.8.6
<superm1> and then reboot/retest with the lirc-i2c from jaunty
<tmkt> so no lirc_i2c dir in /usr/src/lirc..
<superm1> tmkt, it might be in a subdirectory
<tmkt> yup
<tmkt> drivers
<tmkt> all good
<sbak> with mythbuntu auto-builds, how can you force a daily build to take place now?
<tmkt> at step 6 right now
<tmkt> sudo dkms install -m lirc -v 0.8.6
<tmkt> Error! Could not locate lirc_dev.ko for module lirc in the DKMS tree.
<tmkt> You must run a dkms build for kernel 2.6.31-13-generic (x86_64) first
<tmkt> ah error in the buid
<tmkt> alot of warnings and errors in the make.log
<tmkt> http://pastebin.ca/1618151
<tmkt> i'll do anything to get this working
<tmkt> no tlooking forward to reinstall 9.04
<superm1> tmkt, hold off
<superm1> i'll take a look at your error in a few min
<tmkt> k
<mrand> !weekly
<Zinn> Weekly builds are available for MythTV 0.21 (Stable) and MythTV Trunk 0.22 (Unstable, use at your own RISK) for Hardy (0.21 only), Intrepid, Jaunty, and Karmic (0.22 and 0.23-trunk).  See http://www.mythbuntu.org/auto-builds for more info.
<mrand> sbak ^^^^  is that what you're looking for?
<mrand> weekly really equals daily
<tmkt> spent 4-5 hours last week trying to get lirc going..so i'll give it to end of tomorrow
<tmkt> suprised it hasn't come up anywhere in bugzilla
<superm1> tmkt, so lirc-i2c in 0.8.4a looks like it won't work against 2.6.31
<superm1> you could look at a diff  though to see if there is something in it that points to why it doesnt work for your device
<sbak> mrand: Yes, but im specifically looking a way to maually initialize that auto-build process (a bit of a contradiciton, i know)
<sbak> mrand: I just don't want to wait a day to get the update.
<sbak> Is there a log that shows the auto-build activity?
<sbak> ls
<sbak> cd /var/log/
<sbak> ls
<sbak> ls
<sbak> pwd
<sbak> shit, sorry
<Zinn> sbak: Please watch your language.
<tmkt> superm1: so no solution? what about if i build lirc 0.84 from scratch?
<gunni> mrand: Just for the log: after latest mythtv update (also kernel update today) i had to recompile the driver, so changeset22406 did not help
<superm1> tmkt, it wont work on that kernel
<superm1> lirc 0.8.4a doesn't support kernel 2.6.31 due to upstream changes
<tmkt> nope
<tmkt> so SOL?
<tmkt> 9.04 is my only solution i guss..or get a new remote
<tmkt> trying to recompile 0.86 with debug
<tmkt> so what options would uyou recommend?
<tmkt> useless no errors with debug enabled
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-10-14
<superm1> tmkt, well review the diffs on cvs for lirc-i2c to start
<superm1> see is anything stands out
<superm1> particularly look for commits that say something like "Break all HVR-XXX hardware to annoy tmkt" :)
<Seventoes> is mythbuntu 9.10 stable enough to use?
<Seventoes> and would a 2.5 single core, 512 ram be fast enough to use those really cool looking themes on standard def? :P
<tmkt> :D
<tmkt> will do
<tmkt> Seventoes
<tmkt> yeah..9.10 is working great for me
<tmkt> other then the remote
<Seventoes> remote working is important imo :P
<Seventoes> cant i just copy my lirc* files over?
<superm1> not all remotes are broke
<superm1> just some :)
<Seventoes> hmm gambling is fun sooommmeetimes
<Seventoes> lol
<Seventoes> i dont have anything important yet so ill try it out and go back to .04 if it doesnt work
<superm1> make sure to file bugs if you run into problems first ;)
<Seventoes> will do
<ToeBee> well fiddlesticks. Oct 13 live cd worked but it looks like X is crashing now that I installed it on the hard drive
<ToeBee> hmm it can't find the nvidia kernel module
<tmkt> Seventoes..hvr-1600 is giving me an issue
<tmkt> i'm guessing it's fine for everyone else
<Seventoes> i have a hvr--150
<Seventoes> really basic setup
<tmkt> so was hvr-1600 with lirc 0.84
<tmkt> from what i've read..hvr-150 and hvr-1600 are the same pretty much for the remote
<Seventoes> i couldnt find much info about the remote
<Seventoes> ended up making my own lircr.conf
<tmkt> yeah...the problem for me..is i dont even have a device listed
<tmkt> nothing at /dev/lirc0
<Seventoes> that was my problem when i was trying to install mythtv on ubuntu manually
<Seventoes> worked fine with myhtbuntu though otb
<ToeBee> seems like the restricted drivers utility is failing to activate the nvidia driver but it isn't giving me an error message either
<tmkt> yeah..mythbuntu is nice
<superm1> ToeBee, did you do an install with the network cable plugegd in?
<ToeBee> yes
<superm1> ToeBee, okay i've got a theory then..
<superm1> ToeBee, but first lets find out the problem at hand
<ToeBee> network cable has never NOT been plugged in since like 2 weeks ago :)
<superm1> ToeBee, so if you try to ssh in and modprobe nvidia, does it let you?
<superm1> and if not, does depmod -a help?
<ToeBee> modprobe says "FATAL: Module nvidia not found."
<ToeBee> depmod doesn't help
<tmkt> brb..rebooting
<ToeBee> running the restricted driver utility by hand lists the available drivers and when I tell it to use one it thinks for a second and then exits without error... but nothing happens
<ToeBee> running /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/jockey-gtk
<superm1> ToeBee, okay can you check if nvidia-glx-185 is installed?
<superm1> and next can you check "uname -a"
<superm1> and then "dpkg -l | grep linux-"
<ToeBee> ok dpkg says I have a bunch of nvidia packages installed... nvidia-glx-185 is there
<superm1> okay that's good
<ToeBee> Linux lcars 2.6.31-13-generic #44-Ubuntu SMP Sat Oct 10 15:27:14 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<rhpot1991> superm1: I have nvidia 185 and headers to match my kernel
<superm1> rhpot1991, does your nvidia module exist?
<rhpot1991> linux-headers-2.6.31-14   and linux-headers-2.6.31-14-generic
<rhpot1991> should there be a -restricted?
<superm1> or did the dkms build maybe fail
<ToeBee> I take it I'm not the only one having this problem tonight :)
<superm1> rhpot1991, no restricted has gone away few releases ago
<superm1> ToeBee, yeah rhpot1991 was mentioning it in another channel a few minutes ago
<superm1> bug 450865 or bug 450493 maybe?
<Zinn> Bug 450865 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-180 (Ubuntu) "nvidia-185-kernel-source_185.18.36-0ubuntu5 not installing correctly, blank screen on reboot" [Undecided, New] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/450865
<tmkt> http://www.nabble.com/lirc-i2c-does-no-longer-work-with-Hauppauge-HVR-1300--td25740534.html
<ToeBee> well I have nvidiafb.ko in /lib/modules/2.6.31-13-generic/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia/
<rhpot1991> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/d2be12651
<superm1> sounds like it's exactly those two bugs
<rhpot1991> bug 450493
<Zinn> Bug 450493 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-180 (Ubuntu) "xorg: failed to load module "nvidia"" [Undecided, Confirmed] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/450493
 * rhpot1991 reconfigures
<rhpot1991> superm1: fixed :)
<rhpot1991> ToeBee: run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-185-kernel-source
<ToeBee> holy hell X fired up automagically before that was even done running!
<Zinn> ToeBee: Please watch your language.
<ToeBee> :/
<McNever> hey guys... quick question guys
<superm1> rhpot1991, yeah just need to figure out why that happened in the first place
<foxbuntu> McNever, possibly quick answer
<rhpot1991> !stab foxbuntu
 * Zinn stabs foxbuntu with a WASP knife.
<ToeBee> so yes... that did indeed fix it
<McNever> just replaced my bunch backend with an upgraded box
<foxbuntu> McNever, bunch backend?
<McNever> pulled the tuner out of my old box popped it in the new one... ran through the install (much easier 2nd time around)
<rhpot1991> superm1: I'm gonna continue upgrading, I'll prob do a fresh install on my ion when I'm all done, we can see what happens there
<McNever> bunk... crappy... old
<foxbuntu> McNever, gotcha...ok continue
<superm1> rhpot1991, doy i see what it is
<superm1> it's a silly bug in the postinst
<McNever> my frontend connects... but when i go 'watch tv' it flashs and rigth back to the menu
<superm1> he's checking for CVERSION when he should be checking for PKGVER
<rhpot1991> superm1: in ours?
<superm1> not ours,
<superm1> nvidia-185-kernel-source
<superm1> it's easy enough to fix though
<McNever> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/f743c8332
<ToeBee> soo... mystery solved?
<rhpot1991> superm1: there you go, you can swoop in and fix another nvidia bug :)
<superm1> rhpot1991, yeah i guess :?
<superm1> :/
<foxbuntu> McNever, run this command and post the link it produces here: cat /var/log/mythbackend.log | pastebinit
<superm1> ToeBee, yeah! thanks for helping to nail that so quick
<superm1> ToeBee, just run that command rhpot1991 mentioned and that should fix you right up for now though
<ToeBee> yeah I have X running as we speak
<tmkt> thatnow the question is to get a new remote...or hope they decide to fix it
<ToeBee> hmm slightly odd though... the restricted driver util still doesn't say that the nvidia driver is in use
<ToeBee> although it clearly IS in use
<ToeBee> (I can run nvidia-settings)
<McNever> foxbuntu, no file there by that name
<ToeBee> oh, speaking of which... nvidia-settings has a nasty bug too
<foxbuntu> McNever, whoops
<foxbuntu> McNever, run this command and post the link it produces here: cat /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log | pastebinit
<ToeBee> just tried to save my current config out to a file. It pops up an error "Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'" When I click "OK" nvidia-settings crashes
<McNever> http://pastebin.com/f74b68ff2
<McNever> foxbuntu, thanks... never seen pastebinit before
<foxbuntu> McNever, np, its pretty slick
<foxbuntu> McNever, what type of tuner are you using?
<superm1> ToeBee, you've gotta run it under gksudo or sudo i think
<superm1> which is el sucky
<superm1> its an open source app but no one wants to go patch in policykit support
<ToeBee> that doesn't help. It is puking on something in my xorg.conf file
<ToeBee> VALIDATION ERROR:  Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<ToeBee> Undefined Device "(null)" referenced by Screen "Default Screen".
<ToeBee> then it segfaults
<McNever> foxbuntu, hauppauge hvr1800
<foxbuntu> oh
<McNever> haha... whats that mean?
<foxbuntu> well... iirc support on the hvr1800 is minimal atm
<foxbuntu> but it appear to have init'd the tuner
<McNever> it was working in the old backend... not very well but it was working
<foxbuntu> but the error seems to be failing to tune to a multiplex, did you set the ATSC/QAM side of the tuner to record more than 1 at a time?
<McNever> nothing should be scheduled to record right now
<foxbuntu> McNever, no I mean when you setup the tuner
<foxbuntu> one of the options for the ATSC/QAM side of the card is # of recordings at a time
<McNever> oh... i see what your saying
<foxbuntu> or something along those line
<ToeBee> superm1: found someone on the nvidia forums who has run into this: http://forums.nvidia.com/lofiversion/index.php?t64339.html
<McNever> dont think so... let me verify
<superm1> ToeBee, well that's a very old version, i'm sure nvidia-settings has changed a bit since then
<McNever> foxbuntu, no its set to 1
<foxbuntu> McNever, you may also want to verify that the device node is correct in mythtv setup
<tmkt> superm1: think this might help?
<tmkt> cvs -z8 -d:pserver:anonymous@lirc.cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/lirc co lirc
<tmkt> ignore that
<tmkt> stupid mac
<tmkt> http://www.nabble.com/patch-for-lirc_i2c-and-kernel-2.6.31-rc4-td24638204.html
<foxbuntu> McNever, as in, if /dev/video1 is or atsc tuner, thats the one in the mythtv-setup for the atsc tuner
<foxbuntu> McNever, they like to change device nodes on reboot
<ToeBee> superm1: bug 286424
<Zinn> Bug 286424 in nvidia-settings (Ubuntu) "nvidia-settings crashes when user clicks Save To X Configuration File" [Medium, Confirmed] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/286424
<ToeBee> comment number 64 does indeed solve it for me
<superm1> tmkt, i bet that's already in 0.8.6
<tmkt> oh well
<tmkt> guess i'm out of luck
<superm1> tmkt, talk to j-rod
<foxbuntu> McNever, if you are not sure which device node is correct for the atsc side of the tuner: dmesg | grep cx18
<McNever> foxbuntu, yeah it looks good for the analog side, not sure how to check the dig. side or if it works the same way
<superm1> tmkt, he's in #mythtv-users
<superm1> he's the one who has done tons of work on lirc-i2c
<tmkt> he's in lirc also
<tmkt> not saying much
<foxbuntu> McNever, did you setup the seperate tuners in mythtv-setup?
<superm1> well he might not be in front of his pc
<superm1> ToeBee, too bad no one has a good fix for nvidia-settings there
<superm1> jsut ways to fix the xorg.conf
<tmkt> yeah..lirc is a pretty slow channel
<foxbuntu> McNever, the HVR-1800 requires two tuners/input devices in mythtv-setup
<ToeBee> yeah it's a band-aid
<tmkt> using my iphone right now to control my system
<tmkt> but a pain
<ToeBee> heh also, my phone filled up it's text message inbox. I have my IRC client set up to text me whenever I am nickalerted :)
<McNever> foxbuntu, correct one is dev/video0 which appears to correct the other is just listed as DVB:0
<foxbuntu> McNever, there should be a device node for DVB0
<foxbuntu> McNever, let me check my 1600, same card but on PCI
<McNever> foxbuntu, humm... i thought the 1800's were pci... just looked up the pics and this is a 1600... sorry for the miss info
<foxbuntu> oh
<foxbuntu> McNever, well then
<foxbuntu> McNever, that makes things a little easier, I have my 1600 working
<McNever> woot
<foxbuntu> just let me pull up my backend config
<McNever> cool thats nice... do you have your setup as the v4l or the mjpeg... i've read people saying you have to one or the other...
<McNever> cant remember what i had on my old backend
<foxbuntu> McNever, that wrong both ways
<foxbuntu> McNever, the option for the ATSC/QAM side is DVB DTV Capture Car (v3.x)
<foxbuntu> McNever, the you should see it populate the device node to something like: /dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0
<superm1> ToeBee, rhpot1991 okay nvidia 185.18.36-0ubuntu6 should have this fixed
<McNever> foxbuntu, yes i do see that
<foxbuntu> McNever, that should do it fr ya
<ToeBee> wow there are a lot of updates even to this morning's CD!
<McNever> foxbuntu, huh?
<McNever> foxbuntu, i think i missed a step, we didnt change anything?
<foxbuntu> McNever, configure the card with those options rather than the ones you are using now
<foxbuntu> McNever, the DVB fot HD, and IVTV for Analog side
<foxbuntu> then try the tuner again, it *should* work
<McNever> foxbuntu, yeah sorry i miss read the stuff above the first time the IVTV analog side is setup that way now
<foxbuntu> ok
<foxbuntu> McNever, let me know how testing goes
<McNever> the dig side just lists as 0
<foxbuntu> as 0?
<McNever> no change
<foxbuntu> 0 where?
<McNever> the field is DVB Device number
<foxbuntu> well you may have to type it in, I have seen that
<foxbuntu> McNever, check to see if this exists: /dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0
<McNever> yeah it exists... thats what i checked before when i said 'yeah i see that'
<McNever> but i cant type in the field its just a drop down '0' is the only option
<foxbuntu> you should be able o ype in it still
<foxbuntu> hmm
<McNever> frontend ID is showing as a samsung was like that on the last machine though...
<foxbuntu> McNever, are you using the -fixes or -truck build of mythtv?
<McNever> no clue... pulled the livecd from mythbuntu.org
<McNever> installed from that
<foxbuntu> ok, grab the weekly build package from our site
<foxbuntu> do you ahve any frontend systems yet?
<McNever> yeah
<McNever> i feel like a tool, but how do i grab the build your talking about?
<foxbuntu> ....and which livecd did you grab, 9.04 or 9.10?
<McNever> they should all be 9.04
<foxbuntu> http://mythbuntu.org/auto-builds
<foxbuntu> just download that package, install it (sudo dpkg -i mythbuntu-repos.deb), sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<foxbuntu> you will want to use it on your frontend machines as well
<foxbuntu> don't select the PPA option
<McNever> foxbuntu, ok... thanks i'll let you know how it works out
<foxbuntu> ok
<McNever> foxbuntu, do i want to let it upgrade me to .22?
<foxbuntu> McNever, if you dont mind doing testing, .22 is fairly stable but unreleased
<foxbuntu> McNever, there are some huge changes in .22
<McNever> does 'watch tv' work ;)
<McNever> i'll stick with .21 for now
<McNever> foxbuntu, do i need to anything other than restart the service after that is done?
<foxbuntu> depends on what updates got applied
<foxbuntu> is there were any kernel updates or such, you need to rebot
<foxbuntu> I would suggest a reboot just to be sure
<foxbuntu> McNever, alright gtg for a bit bbl
<ToeBee> hmm well I just restored my database from my previous mythbox... wonder if it will "just work" :)
<ToeBee> wow schedulesdirect is running SLOW tonight
<ToeBee> seems like I'm getting one packet at a time or something
<ToeBee> wow! looks like things are working for the most part!
<ToeBee> all the tuner settings are there... "watch TV" worked on the first try
<Seventoes> does mythbuntu automatically make a system partition and a data partition?
<superm1> Seventoes, depends on the version
<superm1> 9.10 makes one big one for you
<superm1> 9.04 does two
<Seventoes> k, im about to replace my .04 with .10 anyways
 * ToeBee just did
<Seventoes> howsit workin?
<ToeBee> well it's been a bumpy ride over the past couple of days (dealing with bugs in the liveCDs and such)
<ToeBee> but as of now it seems to be working pretty well
<ToeBee> I restored a database backup and it remembered my tuner and recording schedules
<Seventoes> im installing from iso on a thumb drive, so im assuming ill hit the same livecd issues?
<ToeBee> well which iso? I was using the daily builds
<Seventoes> the one on the download page
<Seventoes> http://mythbuntu.org/9.10/beta
<ToeBee> ah ok the beta... I think that one worked except for some sound problems that were probably specific to my hardware
<Seventoes> is there a nightly iso i could download? i dont wanna be reporting old bugs
<ToeBee> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/mythbuntu/daily-live/current/
<Seventoes> cool
<Seventoes> are themes as pretty as they look in the screenshots? lol
<ToeBee> the current one booted fine but X did have a problem after restarting and booting to the fresh install
<Seventoes> howjda fix?
<ToeBee> bug 450865
<Zinn> Bug 450865 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-180 (Ubuntu) "nvidia-185-kernel-source_185.18.36-0ubuntu5 not installing correctly, blank screen on reboot" [Undecided, New] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/450865
<ToeBee> only affects it if you are using the nvidia binary driver
<Seventoes> ah nvidia
<Seventoes> kk
<ToeBee> also, be prepared for huge numbers of updates on a daily basis :)
<Seventoes> "Hey my TV is updating!"
<superm1> Seventoes, if you wait about 45 minutes a new nighly gets posted at 1:06am
<superm1> (central time)
<Seventoes> download is 45 minutes away from finishing anyways lol
<Seventoes> might as well
<ToeBee> hmm not sure my remote is working out of the box
<ToeBee> then again it didn't totally work before either
<superm1> ToeBee, do the updates, we just bumped to lirc 0.8.6
<ToeBee> I just used a wiimote
<superm1> and need the new kernel to go with it
<ToeBee> hmm I did updates maybe an hour ago
<ToeBee> these changes newer than that?
<superm1> nope
<superm1> well yeah there are updates since then, but none relevant
 * ToeBee wonders why things are running so slowly
<ToeBee> oh wait that would be the rsync of all the recordings I'm doing
<Seventoes> anyone know how to get 9.10 booting with grub (not grub 2)
<Seventoes> the same entry as 9.04 in menu.lst isn't working
<ToeBee> hmm are you using the ubuntu startup disk creator?
<Seventoes> mapping the iso
<ToeBee> ah. the startup disk creator didn't work for me (grub error) but unetbootin has worked great
<Seventoes> i am using a usb drive i have other OSes on so i'd rather stick with grub
<Seventoes> since im using it to boot about 10 other things lol
<ToeBee> heh
<ToeBee> not sure what unetbootin uses
<Seventoes> well my myth box doesnt have a cd drive so i need to figure it out :(
<ToeBee> ah probably isolinux or syslinux
<ToeBee> yeah... not sure what to say
<Seventoes> hrrmm
<ToeBee> hmm yeah lirc won't start up
<ToeBee> tried recording my own lirc config file and got lircd to start but irw is not registering any buttons
<superm1> whats ure remote?
<ToeBee> came with my pinnacle 800i tuner card
<ToeBee> tiny little thing. http://images.tigerdirect.com/itemDetails/P121-8168/P121-8168-out7-hl.jpg
<ToeBee> it looks like the pinnacle remotes that have existing configs in lirc are much more... "functional" than this one. Probably satelite receiver remotes and such
<ToeBee> actually... I wonder if I could program the empty slot on my universal remote to some random device and then record IR signals from that to use with lirc
<ToeBee> that would be kinda hot
<ToeBee> well now this could be a problem. lircd-0.8.6[2551]: config file contains no valid remote control definition
<superm1> checkout /etc/lirc/lircd.conf?
<ToeBee> yeah I got it to recognize my recorded config now and irw generates output
<ToeBee> it complained about the config file when I used an "include" but when I cat'ed the file directly to the end of lircd.conf it worked
<ToeBee> still not affecting anything in mythtv... but that may be a problem for tomorrow
<ToeBee> I lied
 * ToeBee now has volume, mute, pause, FF and rew working
<ToeBee> and channel
<ToeBee> ok to do any more is going to require more use of irrecord. Definitely time for bed now
<IanCal> Hi, I'm trying to set up my remote (hauppage nova-t 500 PCI card, mythbuntu 9.04) but "cat /proc/bus/input/devices" gives nothing related to a remote. Any clues as to where to go from here?
<tmkt> Iancal..nothing in /dev/lirc0?
<tmkt> morning
<IanCal> tmkt, thanks for the reply, sorry if it was some time ago! I've only got /dev/lircd
<tmkt> your lirc modules are loaded?
<tmkt> lsmod|grep lirc
<IanCal> aha!
<IanCal> no
<IanCal> I can modprobe the modules I think I need (lirc_ic2 and lirc_dev) but I'm not sure where to go from there. Do I need them inserted at boot-time to see a difference in /dev or /proc/bus... ?
<IanCal> I've restarted lircd (driver devinput, device /dev/lirc0) but there's still no lirc0
<sbak> ls
<ToeBee> dir
<IanCal> Hi all. I've been trying to get my hauppauge nova-t 500 remote working (mythbuntu 9.04) and have now got a /dev/input/irremote and all the expected output in dmesg, but nothing from irw, cat /dev/input/irremote
<IanCal> any clues for things I should check?
<IanCal> I've got the v4l drivers from mecurial (needed to get anything to do with the remote working) and have followed http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1140411
<rgd> There is a " missing at REMOTE_DEVICE="/dev/input/irremote  line of /etc/lirc/hardware.conf in that forum post, which always used to catch me out.
<IanCal> thanks, I filled that in, but still haven't got IR to work
<McNever> im having some issues with my frontend...
<McNever> was running ok but i think i broke troubleshooting my new backend i just turned up last night
<McNever> i uninstalled and reinstalled mythtv last night and now when i go to 'watchtv' i get choppy audio and no video...
<McNever> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/f29fc9499
<McNever> i've pasted my logs above... any help would be great
<hume> hi...is there a mythbuntu-package for ppc? cannot find on the mythbuntu.org-page.....?
<superm1> hume, if you install ppc ubuntu, all the mythbuntu packages should be available
<hume> superm1, thing is, i'd need it as a live cd....
<superm1> but we dont make ISOs
<hume> anyway to run myth from a live cd on a ppc then.....suggestions?
<superm1> beats me
<hume> :)
<hume> makes two of us
<superm1> there are ubuntu disks for ppc
<superm1> that's all i know
<hume> ok...thx...
<hume> got a solv it through that i guess
<McNever> ok addition to the earlier issue... i apparently have no video in vlc or mplayer as well... w32codec is installed, i tried reinstalling it but no change
<tmkt> superm1: working with j-rod...haven't made any progress yet..
<tmkt> but he is super helpful
<superm1> tmkt, glad you touched bases.  i'm sure he'll  be able to help you get it sorted out
<tmkt> yup. could be a big issue when mythbuntu launches
<tmkt> seems these cards are rather popular
<tmkt> but then again..who knows..
<tmkt> silly card comes with black remote which is mceusb
<tmkt> and the grey remote which is i2c.
<superm1> well if you and j-rod come up with a patch, we can at least document how to apply it with lirc-modules-source
<superm1> and then plan for getting it in a kernel update
<tmkt> when is it going to be released?
<tmkt> gotta be pretty soon
<tmkt> ah
<tmkt> still 15 days until ubuntu releases 9.10
<superm1> yeah same for us
<superm1> so we'll have to probably do a kernel update with this patch when it's ready
<superm1>  mrand i tracked down when bug 413789 was fixed.  anyone who dist-upgrades after the 12th from jaunty should have a clean dist-upgrade
<Zinn> Bug 413789 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "mysql-server has been kept back with dist-upgrading" [High, Fix Released] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/413789
<superm1> so in theory we've got no more dist-upgrade problems
<mrand> superm1: yay!
<McNever> ok guys... so i've go video working, but now it seems i dont have audio out of my analog channels, works fine with dig channels
<McNever> fyi i've got a hauppauge hvr1600 so they're configured at 2 tuners
<McNever> if i download the video clips through mythweb they have audio, as a matter of fact if i download them on my frontend and play them through mplayer they have audio... just not through myth
<McNever> any ideas?
<gunni> McNever: Is pulseaudio running?
<leprasmurf> hello all.  I recently upgraded some packages and now mythvideo isn't working/installed
<leprasmurf> I've found the issue is python-imdbpy, which says it relies on python < 2.6 but I can't uninstall python 2.6 because too many other things depend on it
<leprasmurf> I've found that python 2.5 and 2.6 are both installed.  has anyone run into this before?
<leprasmurf> helif anyone is interested.  I had to force the version for mythvideo, libmyth-python, and python-imdbpy to the jaunty versions.  They were set to the intrepid versions for some reason.
<_ben> odd
<leprasmurf> if anyone is interested.  I had to force the version for mythvideo, libmyth-python, and python-imdbpy to the jaunty versions.  They were set to the intrepid versions for some reason.
<leprasmurf> sorry, double post
<leprasmurf> I may have set a "force version" on those file previously.  who knows :-)
<marc_> hi everyone, I have poor dvd playback using mythtv internal player.. is this a known issue? I've googled it a bit and all the information I've found is fairly old.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-10-15
<oobe> since the 22 fixes branch opened yesterday will there be a new repo for that instead of trunk
<oobe> its a premature question just wondering if anyone knows
<NeoFax> Lirc errors out on recent update on 9.10 beta
<NeoFax> How can I fix this so I can try to fix my Nvidia drivers?
<mrand> NeoFax: Lirc was working for you and then failed within the past day?
<NeoFax> No, when I tried to update the packages with apt, lirc fails and causes everything else in myth to fail as it is a depend
<mrand> When was the last time you updated successfully?  I assume you did an apt-get update today and it fails now?
<NeoFax> Here is the exact error apt spits out:  /etc/lirc/hardware.conf: 4: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<mrand> superm1 ^^^^
<NeoFax> I updated like two days ago and today it errors out with the above line
<superm1> NeoFax, you have a ( in your /etc/lirc/hardware.conf?
<superm1> where?
<NeoFax> REMOTE="ATI/NVidia/X10 I REMOTE="ATI/NVidia X10 RF (userspace)" II RF Remote"
<mrand> NeoFax, Is it safe to say you didn't touch that file?
<superm1> NeoFax, hm interesting.  can you walk us through your remote history, how we got to this point?
<superm1> eg start at mythbuntu X.Y, run mcc, update this, blah blah
<tmkt> what could be messing up my ssh?
<tmkt> i can ssh to myself... but can't seem to ssh from external
<NeoFax> I installed mythbuntu fresh 9.10 beta and have updated pretty much every two days until today
<tmkt> checked all my routers and they are setup the same before
<superm1> NeoFax, what remote did you pick back then?
<tmkt> is there some obscure setting with 9.10?
<NeoFax> the errored remote from above
<tmkt> apt-get remove lirc...and install everything else
<mrand> tmkt: 9.10 ssh works fine for me, so it shouldn't take anything.
<tmkt> Hmm
<superm1> NeoFax, hm fun.  can you please file a bug about this?
<NeoFax> removing lirc removes all of myth
<superm1> attach everything you've got in /etc/lirc/
<tmkt> nah..it doesn't
<tmkt> i've removed lirc
<NeoFax> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<NeoFax>   lirc mythbuntu-common mythbuntu-desktop mythbuntu-lirc-generator mythbuntu-log-grabber
<NeoFax> Yes it does
<tmkt> nah...just meta packages
<superm1> and for now, just go into /etc/lirc and delete that line
<tmkt> nothing in them
<superm1> -common isn't a metapackage
<superm1> it's actually important
<superm1> the fact that lirc is so tightly put in here is another bug, it can be fixed though
<tmkt> hmm..mymachine has been running fine without it..:D
<superm1> make it more optional
<superm1> tmkt, can you please file a bug about making lirc optional?
<tmkt> sure...will do
<NeoFax> OK, removed the files and sudo rm-rf'd hardware.conf and installed mythbuntu-desktop
<NeoFax> Fixed the problem.  Now to get the nvidia drivers to work
<tmkt> already there
<tmkt> marked as won't fix
<tmkt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/133634
<jfry_> can someone help me... I want to install to a raid array using the beta desktop cd (no alternate cd available).  I successfully installed but of course I get dumped to a busy box shell on reboot (disk by uuid could not be found).  Anyone know a trick that will make this work.
<superm1> tmkt, back then it wasn't possible
<superm1> it's doable now... :)
<jfry_> ^^ software raid, already assembled in live cd and installed to md0.
<hads> jfry_: edit the grub boot line?
<jfry_> hads, that's what I would like to try...but grub2 is all greek to me
<hads> Oh yeah, grub2 :)
<jfry_> hads, I don't even get grub menu, or opportunity to edit the boot line
<hads> I forgot about that sorry.
<jfry_> any ideas?
<jfry_> Ever taken an existing partition and raided it?
<hads> Boot with the live disk and edit menu.lst
<hads> Or whatever grub2 uses these days.
<hads> I should really learn about grub2 so I can recover my own systems when I break them
<jfry_> hads, it uses a grub.cfg that is dynamically created from templates in /etc
<jfry_> hads, it's wierd... I guess I'll just install without raid for the time being
<jfry_> hads, and hope I can upgrade later?
<jfry_> hads, or I suppose I could download the ubuntu alternate and install the mythbuntu packages?
<hads> Yeah, Ubuntu alternate is probably the easiest "normal" way.
<hads> Surely you can edit the grub2 config easily enough somehow though
<NeoFax> I am trying to get one of my other systems to sart x11vnc at boot.  How does mythbuntu do it.  I am running karmic on the other.
<NeoFax> OK, now that I can login to my mythbuntu box I am getting an error when trying to run mythbackend setup saying it is not compatible with the installed libraries.  Please recompile after a make distclean.
<NeoFax> All I want to do is just watch some TV across the LAN.
<jfry_> NeoFax, don't use vnc... ugh... use mythweb
<jfry_> NeoFax, or even better, install a frontend on the other box... or almost as good, use UPNP
<NeoFax> I want to use vnc as I am too lazy to hook up a monitor to the other pc.  Also, it does not have myth on it.
<NeoFax> It is just plain Ubuntu Karmic
<NeoFax> As for the Myth server, it has a frontend and I do use mythweb and a frontend
<tmkt> so just reopen that bug?
<tmkt> or do you want me to file a new one
<NeoFax> Could you open a new one?
<tmkt> sure
<NeoFax> What could cause the libraries to be jacked like that?
<NeoFax> Just updated at the wrong time?
<marc_> anyone else have issues with dvd jerky playback?
<mrand> marc_ straight from a dvd?  What version of myth are you running?
<marc_> i'm playing a standard PAL dvd in karmic beta
<marc_> tried a few different ones with mixed results, I've tried different playback profiles and deinterlace methods
<mrand> I believe that playback from dvd is known to be troublesome.  If you can rip it, I believe the results are better - although 0.22 + storage groups doesn't deal with .iso very well
<marc_> yeah, its wierd cos I can play any dvd in vlc and playback is smooth as
<marc_> I managed to get surround sound working via spdif last night
<marc_> but the switch in the mixer isn't staying selected when rebooting
<mrand> marc_ think you could search LP, and if you don't find anything write a bug against it?  not sure the  name of the package off the top of my head.  Command would be "ubuntu-bug mixer" (replace mixer with something sound mixer related that isn't working for you).
<marc_> k, thanks
<neofax99> OK, got everything worked out but cannot connect remote frontend to backend.  Backend has a IP of 192.168.1.8 and Frontend 192.168.1.9 and I have server IP as 127.0.0.1 in backend-setup.  What am I doing wrong?
<hads> Bah, I hate it when I forget to unmount NFS before rebooting the server.
<hads> Yah, unfreeze
<hads> D'oh, no more RAID
<superm1> tmkt, bug 133634
<Zinn> Bug 133634 in mythbuntu "lirc shouldn't be such a hard dependency" [Wishlist, New] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/133634
<hads> Got a bit carried away now my VM server is running karmic too.
<Seventoes> installin 9.10 with fingers crossed :D
<Seventoes> daily build from today
<superm1> Seventoes, new iso generates in 1hr 28min if yo udidn't already download
<Seventoes> yeah i know
<Seventoes> but meh
<Seventoes> lol
<Seventoes> its installing now
<superm1> no probs
<superm1> you might have a problem with nvidia from last night
<Seventoes> i dont think im using the nvidia drivers.. guess we'll see
<superm1> you might need to ssh in and run 'dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-185-kernel-source' or something like that
<superm1> oh okay, nvm then
<jfry_> anyone have working coverart with 0.22... it doesn't error or anything but it doesn't appear to download the art either.
<superm1> jfry_, works for me.  have you tried an interactive jamu run?
<jfry_> no... but I'd like to know why this isn't working first.
<jfry_> any guesses... for the few I have tried it gives me myth://coverart@myserverIP... as the path to the file... which I assume is correct.
<jfry_> perhaps the backend isn't providing that interface... do I need to install mythvideo on the backend too?
<Seventoes> hrm... with my pvr-150, when I go to scan for channels it just sits there with "Scanning us-cable-hrc 1 No Lock"
<jfry_> are you on an hrc carrier?
<Seventoes> yep its all the same settings i used in 0.21
<Seventoes> im on 0.22 now
<Seventoes> looking at terminal, every time i start the scan it says "DTVParamHelper::toString() index out of bounds"
<jfry_> superm1, figured out my problem... it was a stupid permissions issue.   But now how do I force the ones that think they have coverart to re-download it.
<superm1> jfry_, no idea
<superm1> jfry_, where were the permissions problems?  were they by default, or because you changed something
<jfry_> on .21 there was a reset meta-data option? where did it go!
<jfry_> superm1, I created subfolders in my mythtv user's home directory (on large raid array), but forgot that I was su'd so they were created with root:root
<jfry_> Found it... use 'I' to bring up the menu rather than m
<Seventoes> wheres the mythbuntu bug reporter? this looks like a bug to me
<superm1> Seventoes, make sure you are on the latest updates
<Seventoes> it was downloaded today
<Seventoes> from the daily page
<superm1> trust me, look for updates
<superm1> there was stuff uploaded after that image was spun
<Seventoes> no internet connection on that box atm :-/
<Seventoes> once i get one, will updates keep me up the same as the daily iso?
<hipitihop> struggling to delete live tv entries via mythweb... they appear to delete and whenone goes back the entries reapear
<hipitihop> some have deleted ok but there are 3 entries remaining which seem to refuse to delete...iow they show again after being deleted
<jfry_> superml, any tips for using jamu with mytbuntu... where is it even?
<hads> Bum, my VM server can't boot the images it's creating with vm-builder anymore.
<superm1> Seventoes, yeah
<superm1> jfry_, /usr/share/mythtv/mythvideo/scripts/jamu.py
<superm1> jfry_, it runs non-interactively automatically every day too
<jfry_> superm1, it runs automatically by default, or do I need to configure that?
<superm1> jfry_, by default
<superm1> one of the jobs runs once an hour
<superm1> and one once a day
<jfry_> superm1, is that a mythtv default or a mythbuntu... I installed using the ubuntu alternate cd, then added the mythtv packages so somethings won't be the same.
<superm1> jfry_, it's a mythtv default, but i would recommend that you add mythbuntu-desktop if you want to get everything in the same experience
<ToeBee> so why is mplayer no longer installed by default?
<superm1> ToeBee, it's not needed for anything
<superm1> mythvideo uses internal now
<jfry_> superm1, I am not really concerned about having everything on my backend... it will not be used to watch T.V.  Once I get everything setup I will drop it to a prompt and leave it there.
<ToeBee> well the reason I'm curious is that I just tried to play a clip that claims to be a 1080i .mov file from nasa. I believe in myth it used the internal player
<ToeBee> it was unwatchable but mplayer played it just fine
<superm1> ToeBee, well then you should change your video profile
<jfry_> ToeBee, you can always set an alternate player
<superm1> odds are you're not using VPDAU or your deinterlacer is too intense for it
<ToeBee> hmm
<jfry_> superm1, heres a good question... why the heck does mythvideo show my recordings directory... I want it to start in the videos directory
<jfry_> superm1, I didn't see a setting for that.
<superm1> jfry_, did you not make a videos storage group?
<superm1> or did you remove the default one?
<jfry_> I did... that's why it's strange
<jfry_> When I open mythvideo I see "storage groups" and "recordings" as my options and I have to pick from there.
<superm1> jfry_, did you override the setting in the frontend perhaps?
<superm1> there is a setting in mythvideo for where it looks for "Non storage groups" videos
<jfry_> superm1, you nailed it!
<superm1> was this a problem with a default setting?
<jfry_> I must have typed /home/mythtv/recordings in a rush
<superm1> or again because of stuff you changed?
<superm1> oh okay
<superm1> you can just set that to blank
<superm1> and then use storage groups only
<superm1> works better for remote frontends
<jfry_> I will do that now... thanks.
<jfry_> superm1, ok... last question (for now at least) why doesn't it play iso's of DVD's  do I need to install a library of some sort?
<jfry_> I can't imagine I need decss
<superm1> !iso% | jfry_
<Zinn> jfry_: Storage Groups are a streaming method of transmitting material to a frontend, meaning they don't provide block-level access to the file in question. An ISO is a disk image, and libdvdnav/libdvdcss, the libraries used to view DVDs/DVD images, requires block-level access. Upstream has a plan to simulate a block device across the network using NBD for .23. See http:
<superm1> oh awesome, the link is cut off
<superm1> tgm4883, ^
<superm1> anyway, you have to use non-storage groups for ISOs if you want to use them
<superm1> so if you set that directory in the frontend settings to where you keep your ISOs, they'll be playable
<ToeBee> mmmm HD space pr0n
<superm1> but not sharable over the network to remote frontends
<jfry_> superm1, damn... so either I need to transcode my iso's or export them using NFS/samba
<Zinn> jfry_: Please watch your language.
<jfry_> superm1, ever seen a decent script that will batch transcode a bunch of iso's and img's to something a bit more portable?
<superm1> beats me
<jfry_> superm1, it will work find with videots folders though right?
<superm1> "vidoes folders"?
<superm1> like folders filled with videos?
<jfry_> no ts folders... like you find on a dvd?
<superm1> i dont know if that stuff is supported
<superm1> check with the guys in #mythtv-users if no one in here is sure
<ToeBee> superm1: aha! the mythtv wiki says my video card suffers from "occasional stutter" when de-interlacing 1080i using VDPAU
<ToeBee> hmm I also seem to be hearing a very high pitched whine out of my speakers after a few seconds of no audio (when power saving kicks in?)
<superm1> ToeBee, well if VDPAU doesnt work for that format, you can try to mark that file format to open with mplayer still
<superm1> and mplayer is still on the repos
<ToeBee> yeah that's what I did
<ToeBee> actually my default player is set to mplayer from before the upgrade :)
<ToeBee> but .mov was explicitly set to open with the internal player
<ToeBee> just seems like mplayer isn't getting much love lately
<ToeBee> not just in mythtv... although I'm not at all sure where i got that impression from
<ToeBee> it is entirely possible I am starting to go insane due to lack of sleep
<ToeBee> the good news is that I think I have a halfway decent lirc config set up
<superm1> its too bad  that it takes so much work for your remote
<superm1> mine works OOTB :)
<ToeBee> well it didn't help that I had never touched lirc before
<ToeBee> since I just used a wiimote before. Which worked but it was slightly annoying to have to ssh in to start wminput every time I wanted to use mythtv
<ToeBee> that and the wiimote goes through batteries like there is no tomorrow
<superm1> did the wiimote provide you enough buttons?
<ToeBee> I managed to get most of the functionality I use packed in
<ToeBee> -/+ = prev/next ad flag, home = ESC, A = P, B = Enter
<ToeBee> and of course up/down/left/right
<superm1> yeah but you need to memorize what all those mean then :)
<ToeBee> heh well yes
<ToeBee> had 1 and 2 buttons mapped too. Don't remember what they did though
<ToeBee> I think maybe program guide and toggling recording
<ToeBee> really the only thing missing compared to the remote I have now was volume control and I could do that on my stereo
<ToeBee> well and I guess number buttons
<superm1> and proper labels :)
<ToeBee> details
<superm1> i'm surprised that it went through batteries quick though.  did it not support lower power modes?
<ToeBee> it was relatively intuitive... to me
<ToeBee> well I guess batteries would last for several days if I remembered to turn it off at night
<superm1> that's pretty bad
<ToeBee> but if I left it paired, batteries would be dead in under 2 days
<superm1> well normal BT devices that are paired aren't always active though
<superm1> i mean i've got a mouse that can go on for months because it goes to sleep
<ToeBee> hmm maybe I could have tweaked cwiid
<superm1> maybe it just didn't support that too
<ToeBee> I eventually just made a cron job. "killall wminput" at 2 AM
<ToeBee> man I'm kind of surprised at how much horsepower this music visualization takes to run at 1080p
<ToeBee> pretty much keeping 1 of my cores busy on a quad AMD
<ToeBee> well now I just need boxee to hurry up and get a 64 bit build out the door. Then I think I'll be in HTPC heaven
<superm1> i think boxee is less important now that we have huludesktop though
<ToeBee> or at least as close as is possible with the cable company and their DRM
<ToeBee> well actually hulu desktop is segfaulting on me :(
<ToeBee> curse proprietary apps and their lag in 64 bit support!
<ToeBee> I think it is actually flash that is bombing out
<ToeBee> oh sweet jesus I just about had a heart attack. Somehow dpkg thought it would be a good idea to do a reconfigure on lirc
<superm1> haha
<ToeBee> bug 382140
<Zinn> Bug 382140 in linux (Ubuntu) "karmic: high-pitched noise from snd-hda-intel" [Undecided, Confirmed] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/382140
<ToeBee> it bites me!
<hipitihop> it seems my Imon based Antec Veris Basic is still being hogged by usbhid driver in latest with 0.8.6 lirc. anyone have tips to stop that so I can try and get lirc working properly with my remote ?
<superm1> hal fdi files are the only way to blacklist stuff like that i thought
<hipitihop> superm1: I wouldn't know, this is a little out of my linux league is this a similar thing ? just need to adapt to mythbuntu I guess http://xbmc.org/forum/showthread.php?t=40290&highlight=antec+micro+fusion
<hipitihop> superm1: and if I follow the first few steps then indeed my driver is listed as usbhid but dmesg also shows "lirc_dev: IR Remote Control driver registered, major 61 " and "lirc_imon: Driver for SoundGraph iMON MultiMedia IR/Display, v0.6 .... usbcore: registered new interface driver lirc_imon"
 * hipitihop is confused as to what to try next and would love to actually use his shiny new htpc using a remote
<neofax99> Mythfrontend on another pc will not connect to the baclend
<tmkt> ola
<tmkt> quick q...with the new ubuntu... screen-profiles doesn't seem to do anything..with the previous one..it made my screen nice and pretty
<tmkt> never mind
<tmkt> all figured out
<tmkt> have to start with byobu instead
<superm1> hipitihop, usbhid isn't shipped as a module anymore, it's either built in or re-named
<superm1> look for a howto for xbmc on ubuntu jaunty or later
<superm1> there's a lot of people who have fusions set up
<superm1> that or just wait until someone does a karmic one
<superm1> rhpot1991, ^ maybe you have some hints to point hipitihop at?
<rhpot1991> hipitihop: what does your `lsusb |grep iMON` say?
<rhpot1991> I think he has a newer version than mine
<rhpot1991> hipitihop: this has worked for others: http://www.avenard.org/media/Patches_&_Add-Ons/Entries/2009/4/10_iMON_0038_LCD_working_with_LCDd_(updated_for_jaunty).html
<tmkt> J-rod does rock
<superm1> he got it workin?
<tmkt> yup
<superm1> how's the patch look?
<tmkt> dunno..he's putting it on the lirc mailing list shortly
<superm1> it's too bad this was the day after kernel freeze
<superm1> we coulda had it
<tmkt> of course..:)
<superm1> well once the patch is sorted out, we'll need a quick howto for how to install lirc-modules-source, add the patch and rebuild for people
<superm1> and then shoot for an SRU with it
<tmkt> yeah..he's putting something like that in the lirc mailing list
<superm1> can you please file a bug about this too against lirc?
<superm1> so we can track it and try to SRU it etc
<tmkt> sure..gotta go..i'll be back pm me
<darthanubis> mythtv-frontend: Depends: mythtv-common but it is not going to be installed
<darthanubis> ???
<darthanubis> I have the frontend on my laptop just fine, x86, but my desktop x64 does not want to install it?
<darthanubis> The backend x64 has everything running on it superbly.
<darthanubis> Why just this machine?
<superm1> darthanubis, likely your mirror doesn't have the build yet
<superm1> try switching to archive.ubuntu.com
 * darthanubis checking mirrors
<darthanubis> as opposed to us.archive.ubuntu right?
<superm1> Yup
<darthanubis> got it
<superm1> us.archive.ubuntu.com usually lags by about 6-12 hours
<darthanubis> ahhhh
<darthanubis> I always thought that one was as current as "main"
<darthanubis> I would have tried that eventually, but glad you were lurking:)
<darthanubis> superm1, worked! But you knew that;)
<ExElNeT_> so... does beta contain 22 rc1?
<mrand> ExeInet_: yes
<mrand> I'd suggest using a nightly disk rather than the beta disk.  Or even better, enable the auto-build PPA.
<tgm4883> mrand, I don't think beta contains 22 rc1
<tgm4883> I think it was uploaded after beta was released
<tgm4883> but yea, 9.10 does have 0.22 rc1 now
<mrand> True that the beta disk itself contains "pre" 22rc1 - if you do your updates, you end up with rc1 though.
<darthanubis> frontend was working fine, now crashes as I try to navigate to the daily show
<mrand> darthanubis: Anything in /var/crash?
<tgm4883> darthanubis, Jon Stewart is more funny than the frontend can handle :(
<darthanubis> tgm4883, apparently
<darthanubis> mrand, yes, surprisingly
<tgm4883> but yea, /var/crash?
<tgm4883> or
<tgm4883> !logs
<Zinn> MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/   You can use mythbuntu-log-grabber from the Applications menu to automatically post the most relevant logs to our pastebin.
<darthanubis> uploading the crash report now
<mrand> If it is myth releated, then type ubuntu-bug <name>  where <name> is whatever package name is in /var/crash
<mrand> Thanks.
<darthanubis> thanks for the details
 * darthanubis not a noob ;)
<mrand> darthanubis: never know.  Thanks for helping out!!
<darthanubis> thx you, I understnad, and my pleasure!
<darthanubis> plays everything else, but is choking on Stewart
<darthanubis> weird
<mrand> Indeed... very, very strange.
<darthanubis> maybe something with the stewart file I was watching has the backend stuck on his file?
<darthanubis> The hardest part for me about filing bugs is describing what was the cause
<darthanubis> because usually I'm just trying to use the application as intended
<mrand> darthanubis: since you're up on stuff... could you also post the logs with mythbuntu-log-grabber?  I think ubuntu-bug is still being fine tuned, so it would be nice to compare and see what info is and is not being captured.
<darthanubis> np
<darthanubis> Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad.
<mrand> Hmmm.  There are a lot of things wrong with Launchpad, but it does appear to be working for me at the moment.
<darthanubis> I got around it
<mrand> coo.  thanks
<darthanubis> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/f6afd6e32
<darthanubis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythtv/+bug/452579
<mrand> Strange.  there is something wrong with launchpad - I can't open that bug (yet)
<darthanubis> it was private for some reason
<darthanubis> try now
<mrand> I should have access to private ones.
<mrand> *ponder*
<mrand> darthanubis: you still there?
<darthanubis> sorry I went to the backend physically
<darthanubis> could not ping it
<darthanubis> still can't
<darthanubis> oh well
<mrand> Interesting.  I'm about to turn the bug back private.  I'd like to see if I can access it then.
<darthanubis> k
<mrand> Ok.  Everything is fine.  Guess earlier a cache hadn't been updated or something.
<mrand> Thanks for the report.  We've had trouble with symbol info in the reports - we'll see if that's been fixed.
<mrand> When retrace gets ahold of it.
<darthanubis> cool
 * tuv0k darthanubis' backened here
<tuv0k> os[Linux 2.6.31-14-generic x86_64] distro[Ubuntu "karmic" 9.10] cpu[2 x Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6600  @ 2.40GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 2.39GHz] mem[Physical: 2.0GB, 74.0% free] disk[Total: 141.1GB, 69.8% free] video[Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel]
 * hipitihop waves good morning to the residents
<hipitihop> superm1: mu lsusb reports .. Bus 003 Device 002: ID 15c2:0043 SoundGraph Inc.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-10-16
<hipitihop> superm1: the patch mentioned in your link also does not specifically mention 15c2:0043 unless it is intended to be covered by { USB_DEVICE(0x15c2, 0xffdc) } on line 63. I have no idea about these things so just guessing.
<hipitihop> superm1: also seems to be a patch for 0.8.4a and I have 0.8.6
<ScumBag> I'm having some issues with sound in 9.10. Can anyone help?
<hipitihop> rhpot1991: sorry see my responses above to superm1, my bad
<hipitihop> superm1: as for usbhid, if I do "sudo mount -t usbfs none /proc/bus/usb" and "sudo cat /proc/bus/usb/devices" then the driver listed is usbhi. See this pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/294277/
<hipitihop> ScumBag: not sure I know enough to help but what is your problem... I had a problem with no sound (running hdmi) and simply needed to use the mixer to enable it
<ToeBee> hehe seems like there have been plenty of sound problems in 9.10
<ToeBee> now that I have mine working I am deathly afraid of updating anything
<hads> Wonder if I can update while my wife is watching TV.
<hads> Why not.
<ToeBee> that's why god made SSH!
<hads> Oh of course, that's how I do everything, just going to see if I can do it without her noticing.
<hads> I think I did a couple of releases ago :)
<ToeBee> apparently god is from Finland
<hads> Crap. My connection to that box died and I forgot to use screen
<hads> Yay this is going to be fun to recover.
<ToeBee> heh
<mrand> ToeBee: save the config files and current package versions off, then  upgrade  away!
<ToeBee> actually... I have a spare TB drive sitting around. I could just dd the whole thing and be done with it!
<mrand> Toebee: Indeed.  After the update, if everything is going good, you just update with dd again in case something else happens.
<ToeBee> or I could rsync to my fileserver
<ToeBee> oh the options
<wolfspirit> ok so I installed mythbuntu 9.10 beta (I used to have 9.04) and I can't scan any channels.  With this new version it's locking me into a specific channel range based on the source.  I usually choose cable high (I have basic HD cable) and was able to get the HD channels (example 5-1, 9-1, etc.) but can no longer get those.  How do I get it to scan all channels and not be locked into a range?
<hads> Aha, fixed you damn mysql
<Zinn> hads: Please watch your language.
<hads> Sorry Zinn :)
<ToeBee> Zinn seems like a teetotaler
 * hads stabs lirc
 * rhpot1991 seconds any action against lirc
<rhpot1991> I liked zinn's curse detection better when he used to yell at you for saying "passes"
<wolfspirit> anyone?
 * hipitihop would like lirc to work with his remote and then he's happy to help hads hold the knife
<tmkt> which remote?
<hipitihop> tmkt: It is an Antec Veris Basic see http://paste.ubuntu.com/294277/
<hipitihop> tmkt: seems usbhid is grabbing it and I don't know how to go forward. I do have lirc 0.8.6 installed dmesg returns:
<hipitihop> dmesg | grep "lirc"
<hipitihop> [   16.995172] lirc_dev: IR Remote Control driver registered, major 61
<hipitihop> [   17.019875] lirc_imon: Driver for SoundGraph iMON MultiMedia IR/Display, v0.6
<hipitihop> [   17.019949] usbcore: registered new interface driver lirc_imon
<hads> Bummer, nvidia isn't playing nice now. At least I have lirc and mysql installed again :)
<hads> And I've still got an hour before recordings start for the night
<tmkt> ah..different then my issues
<tmkt> mine was i2c
<hipitihop> have to reboot, brb
<superm1> hads, what's broke with nvidia now?
<hads> superm1: Nothing, I'm working with 173 now.
<hads> 185 didn't install but perhaps this card is too old.
<superm1> hads, it should have guessed for you which one it needed
<superm1> did it guess wrong?
<hads> Yeah, 185 was recommended but when I tried to activate it it flashed up the "download and install" dialog then did nothing.
<hads> This is a 7600 card.
<superm1> weird
<hads> Which will be updated very soon :)
<superm1> i've got 185 on a 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV44A [GeForce 6200] (rev a1)
<superm1> works like a charm
<hads> Odd. Dunno. I'm more concerned about this segfault everytime I try to enter the guide :)
<superm1> Feature
<hads> hehe, must just be the metallurgy theme. Mythbuntu is working.
<hads> Only took a few hours to fix everything from an aborted do-release-upgrade. I think I'm done now.
<hads> Apart from some weird audio thump
<superm1> i'm glad you're finding all the features that we snuck in :) that one is debian/patches/15-annoy-hads-with-audio.patch
 * hads giggles
<hads> The mythvideo "DVD/Video contains a bookmark" dialog has got an amusingly small font on the buttons.
<nemesis1911> hi guys I'm having problem getin my Hauppauge PVR 150 running with sound .. the way I'm doing it is by going vlc /dev/video1 and changeing the channels with Zapping tv..
<nemesis1911> can anyone help me I'm running Ubuntu 9.04.. and I have a Hauppauge PVR 150 capture card
<nemesis1911> ???
<nemesis1911> is anyone even in here
<nemesis1911> WTF
<hads> The PVR150 encodes to MPEG so the sound is in there
<nemesis1911> .. how well it don't work for me how can I fix it dude
<nemesis1911> is there meybe a something I can add to vlc /dev/video1 .. like audio . something .. I dunno.. ???
<oobe> is there a version of mythstream that works with 22 fixes repo
<mrand> 0.22 version of mythstream: http://home.kabelfoon.nl/~moongies/streamtuned.html
<oobe> yeah got it thanks
<oobe> i built it works fine
<Seventoes> all right even with all the latest updates im getting stuck on "Scanning us-cable-hrc 1 No lock" with my PVR-150
<Seventoes> in 9.10
<Seventoes> should i report it?
<Seventoes> anyone home? :(
<superm1> sounds like a bug to me
<Seventoes> how do i report?
<superm1> ubuntu-bug mythtv
<superm1> run that command and it will file a bug for you
<Seventoes> k
<Seventoes> oo wow automatic upload of info.. thats gotta be handy for devs!
<superm1> assuming it captures all the right info, yes :)
<superm1> unfortunately still working out some of the kinks with it
<Seventoes> better than "Updated: Please upload the output of this command"
<Seventoes> 4 times in a row
<Seventoes> lol
 * Seventoes works on getting remote working while awaiting word from devs
<hads> Umm, weird, NZDT is Pacific/Auckland silly mythfrontend.
<hads> That was interesting, I just moved my database and master backend to another server without any major hassles.
<jeffjeffdejeff> a little assistance needed please.  cannot play dvds at all.  even when running the desktop.  when through the front end, nothing happens when i put a disk into the drive, nor when i click on play dvd through the front end menu.any suggestions?
<jeffjeffdejeff> vlc says it can't play the video_ts file.
<jeffjeffdejeff> do i need to install restricted drivers/decoders etc?
<hads> jeffjeffdejeff: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<hads> !dvd
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about dvd
<hads> Oh poor Zinn
<jeffjeffdejeff> hi hads.  tried that.  looks like libdvdread was already installed
<jeffjeffdejeff> this is a fresh install of 9.04.  not sure if that helps or not
<jeffjeffdejeff> any suggestions as to why my cd playback is not smooth? big pauses in playback.  have tried several cds.  all same outcome.
<jeffjeffdejeff> anything settings i can adjust?  dvd playback is fine
<hipitihop> I'm getting the following kept back "linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic" is that due to mirrors lagging or some other issue ?
<jeffjeffdejeff> all.  anyone able to take me through step by step getting my remote for my hauppauge td500 to work please?
<rgd> If 9.04, I think you need to install the latest v4l drivers, described at http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_WinTV-NOVA-T-500
<rgd> so you get the 1.20 firmware
<jeffjeffdejeff> already came with it
<rgd> ok, then i found http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1140411 to be the most useful for getting all the config stuff set up
<jeffjeffdejeff> hi there. thanks. i'll have a look.  does it matter that modprobe.d/options.conf doesn't exist?  my reception seems to be ok without enabling lna
<rgd> I tried enabling it once, but it seemed to make very little difference to the reception, so you can probably ignore it
<jeffjeffdejeff> thanks.  so at the moment i'm just going through and copying all the details from his various files and saving them.  ?
<rgd> yeah. You might want to also check that dmesg says something like "IR receiver inside USB DVB blah blah" somewhere, just to make sure it's recognised
<rgd> oh and there is a " missing after REMOTE_DEVICE="/dev/input/irremote in /etc/lirc/hardware.conf
<jeffjeffdejeff> ok.  saved all the files.  do i now reboot? at what stage, and how do i go about checking dmesg?
<jeffjeffdejeff> thanks for telling me about the missing " i wouldn't have spotted that
<rgd> if you run sudo /etc/init.d/lircd restart
<rgd> and see if it is happy
<jeffjeffdejeff> command not found :(
<rgd> i may have got it wrong
<jeffjeffdejeff> shall i just reboot?
<rgd> yeah it will have the same effect. I dont have my mythbuntu pc with me at the moment
<jeffjeffdejeff> no problem. i appreciate your help so far.  just rebooting at the moment.  if all has gone according to plan, should the remote work when the front end has loaded?
<rgd> theoretically. I find things rarely do though :)
<jeffjeffdejeff> yeah, i have found the same.  nothing seems to go smoothly, from even getting the display working, to getting the cd drive to play without gaps....right, just booting up now.......drum roll.....
<jeffjeffdejeff> :(
<wombo> Stab Damn
<Zinn> wombo: Please watch your language.
<wombo> ignore me
<rgd> If it didnt work, try typing dmesg into a console, and see if you get  "IR-receiver inside an USB DVB receiver" in there somewhere
<jeffjeffdejeff> dont see anything in there
<rgd> oh. It usually appears after all DVB stuff
<rgd> If it doesn't, I think you have to install the latest v4l drivers until it does
<jeffjeffdejeff> how do i go about doing that? sorry for the questions
<rgd> If you follow http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_WinTV-NOVA-T-500#Making_it_Work_.28generic_for_all_dib0700.29
<rgd> there is a link in there to generic instructions for downloading/compiling it etc
<jeffjeffdejeff> making my way through it, but it means nothing to me! :)
<jeffjeffdejeff> just making the modules...whatever that means.
<jeffjeffdejeff> blimey. seems to be a lott going on just to make a remote control work. :s
<jeffjeffdejeff> gettina few "warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments" comments coming up.  does that matter?
<rgd> erm i hope not!
<jeffjeffdejeff> haha
<jeffjeffdejeff> this is taking ages.  i've yet to do the sudo make install bit yet.
<rgd> yeah I found mythv/mythbuntu to be a pain to get working, but once it was working it was great. Wheras all the freebie windows things i tried were easy to set up, but had a habbit of screwing up in the middle of important sports events
<jeffjeffdejeff> well it's working fine with the keyboard after setting it up today....but can't imagine the other half would be happy without the remote working
<jeffjeffdejeff> did you have to build and install the v4l drivers too?
<rgd> yes. 9.10 works without doing that, but its still beta so there are other problems with it atm
<jeffjeffdejeff> much of a difference with 9.10?
<jeffjeffdejeff> i always worry that something will stop working after upgrading - even to a "stable" release
<jeffjeffdejeff> (god, it's now on "stage 2" of building.  hope there isn't a stage 3)
<rgd> I tried 9.10 out and found it was pretty good actually. The interface is a bit nicer, and it had the latest drivers for bits and bobs. Also flash worked at full screen which it never did for me in 9.04. I still get occasional crashes at the moment, so I am using 9.04 for day to day stuff.
<rgd> once i got everything working in 9.04, I didnt install any more updates as they pretty much always broke something
<jeffjeffdejeff> would that explain why i can''t view youtube videos fullscreen in ff?  just closes?
<rgd> I could view it, but it was really jerky
<jeffjeffdejeff> oh.  well this pc i've installed it on is quite old.  so not expecting too much out of it.  but will be nice to record and schedule tv.
<jeffjeffdejeff> just got to "sudo make install"  reboot and then see what happens i suppose?  is there anything else to do after that?
<rgd> after that you should get the "IR inside blah blah" stuff
<rgd> which means the rest should work
<jeffjeffdejeff> so, what's the command i enter to see that?
<rgd> dmesg
<jeffjeffdejeff> cheers
<jeffjeffdejeff> what's an ir blaster?
<jeffjeffdejeff> keep reading references to them, but no idea what they are
<rgd> Dunno. Someone here probably does?
<jeffjeffdejeff> ok.  now see "input: ir-receiver inside an usb dvb receiver as /devices/pci0000 blah blah input/input6
<jeffjeffdejeff> what now boss?
<rgd> type irw
<rgd> and then press buttons on the remote
<rgd> and hopefully, stuff appears
<jeffjeffdejeff> nothing appearing in console when i'm pressing thebuttons
<rgd> does /dev/input/irremote exist?
<jeffjeffdejeff> yup
<rgd> ok try sudo /etc/init.d/lirc restart
<rgd> (hopefully i got it right that time)
<jeffjeffdejeff> do i need to select and enable and ir transmitter in control center?
<rgd> I think that just sets up the config files which you should have by following that forum post
<jeffjeffdejeff> ok,  got a fail on starting remote control daemon: lirc
<rgd> does it say anything interesting?
<jeffjeffdejeff> ok.  done it again after closing control center and get an ok for all 3
<jeffjeffdejeff> still nothing after irw and pressing the buttons though
<rgd> hmm usually it works at this point :)
<jeffjeffdejeff> :(
<rgd> If there are no errors from /et..../lirc restart or irw, it is probably one of the config files which is wrong somehow, from the forum post
<jeffjeffdejeff> think it's worth copying and pasting them again?  did you use those ones?
<rgd> yes i used those.
<rgd> hmm i did also have to do the hal stuff (first reply in that forum post) when i first did this, but alledgedly that should be fixed now. its another thing to try though
<rgd> although i think i got crap out in irw when i pressed the arrows keys, which meant i needed to do that. No output is probably something different
<shashwatpns> when try running mythtv backend setup it always shows me "No Unup" backends found" and then "cannot login into database". Please help
<shashwatpns>  ???????????
<jeffjeffdejeff> so you recon copying in the code in the first reply into the /usr/shar/hal etc might be worth a try?
<rgd> well when i did this, the remotes arrow keys worked, but not any of the other buttons, and that fixed it.
<rgd> So its not quite the same
<rgd> But it probably wont hurt anything either...
<jeffjeffdejeff> where would i put it within the file?  there's something similar in there, but without the "inside an usb dvb receiver" etc
<jeffjeffdejeff> hmmm. well i've put it in, and now rebooting......
<rgd> i dont think that file existed when i did it
<rgd> so maybe that is the "fixed" one
<jeffjeffdejeff> hmmm.  no difference. ;(
<jeffjeffdejeff> right, got stuff appearing in irw!
<rgd> stuff that looks like they are labled button presses?
<jeffjeffdejeff> yup!
<jeffjeffdejeff> looks like it's working in the menus...
<jeffjeffdejeff> now trying whilst watching tv
<jeffjeffdejeff> yeah, it works.  takes ages to change channel though - think that could be down to having bugger all ram?
<rgd> maybe. Mine takes a few seconds, max about 5 i think
<jeffjeffdejeff> thank you very much for your help, patience and perseverence
<rgd> you're welcome :)
<jeffjeffdejeff> rgd - you still around? have a question for you
<rgd> yep
<jeffjeffdejeff> when selecting through channels, it seems that it only sticks to bbc channels when i press up and down.  something to do with the same multiplex?
<rgd> as in it wont change to other channels? Or the channels aren't listed?
<jeffjeffdejeff> both.  after a reset they're all listed, but after some time (and perhaps me trying to record something) if i'm on a bbc channel, it will go from bbc1, to 2, bbc4, 7, cbeebies etc.  nothing inbetween. :s
<rgd> oh. I've never seen that i'm afraid.
<rgd> There is a "log grabber" application in the xfce menu which grabs lots of mythtv logs. maybe those will give you a clue?
<jeffjeffdejeff> ok thanks
<jeffjeffdejeff> hmmm. looks like it had something to do with after i pressed record.
<rgd> If all the tuners are busy recording, maybe it constrains you to channels in the same multiplex?
<jeffjeffdejeff> little disappointed about the time it takes to change channels.  anything that can be done about that?
<tmkt> btw is mythexport supposed to work?
<tmkt> without hacking around, and rebuilding packages?
<superm1> rhpot1991, ^
<rhpot1991> tmkt: it should for the most part, going to have some ffmpeg issue on karmic still
<rhpot1991> tmkt: whats the issue?
<tmkt> when i tried last week
<tmkt> with a special build of ffmpeg
<tmkt> once i synched the podcast with my phone
<rhpot1991> special build from where?
<tmkt> the iphone complained that it couldn't play the videos
<tmkt> just following instructions on adding xvid and h264 faac codecs to ffmpeg
<rhpot1991> the ffmpeg lines it produces are meant to use with ubuntu's ffmpeg, if you have another you will need to adjust acordingly
<rhpot1991> tmkt: what version of ubuntu/
<rhpot1991> ?
<tmkt> 9.10b
<rhpot1991> :(
<rhpot1991> ya we lost aac in ffmpeg for karmic, and its not coming back
<tmkt> the videos played fine in itunes
<rhpot1991> in theory you should be able to just use mp3 instead, swap in -acodec libmp3lame
<tmkt> but errored out on iphone
<tmkt> ok
<rhpot1991> my test failed when my friend tried it on his iphone though
<rhpot1991> and my ipod is busted so its a little slow testing
<tmkt> would love to have it working
<rhpot1991> tmkt: what I would do, is get an ffmpeg line from the log, and then run it by hand a few times and try tweaking it till you get something working
<tmkt> yeah...thing is....lately the ffmpeg line has disapeared from the logs
<rhpot1991> it opens up the ffmpeg args in the config so its fixable once we figure out what we can produce that the ipod likes withour current ffmpeg
<rhpot1991> hmmm, no spaces or special chars in your config name right?
<tmkt> nope
<tmkt> just default
<rhpot1991> what version are you on?
<tmkt> of?
<rhpot1991> dpkg -l |grep mythexport
<tmkt> ii  mythexport                           2.1.2-0ubuntu1
<rhpot1991> ok good make sure you did this: MythExport now logs everything to /var/log/mythtv/mythexport.log If you are having issues see the log for relevant information. By default, debugging info is not logged. To enable it, edit /etc/init.d/mythexport and add "debug" to the ARGS variable. Then sudo /etc/init.d/mythexport restart
<rhpot1991> see if you get ffmpeg lines then
<tmkt> k..look into it shortly...gotta wlak kid to school
<rhpot1991> tmkt: ok ping me when you have a look, I'll do some more ipod tests this afternoon
<tmkt> going to give it a shot now
<tmkt> nothing showimng up in the q
<tmkt> Export Recording to iPhone (Errored: Fri Oct 16, 2009, 01:00 PM)
<tmkt> ERROR: Unable to find executable, check backend logs.
<ushills> Hi tried to upgrade my mythbuntu to 0.22 and now it says I have a corrupted database.  Tried to guide and still fails help!!
<ushills> The problem has occured during upgradeing my database schema
<rhpot1991> tmkt: ls -lah /usr/bin/mythexport*
<rhpot1991> what are your results of that
<tmkt> ah
<tmkt> doesn't exist
<tmkt>  ls -latr /usr/bin/mythex*
<tmkt> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 21492 2009-10-08 23:42 /usr/bin/mythexport-daemon
<tmkt> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  2725 2009-10-08 23:42 /usr/bin/mythexport_addjob
<rhpot1991> tmkt: that looks good, what is it trying to hit?
<tmkt> ? whenever i try to export something to iphone..i get that message
<tmkt> and nothing about ffmpeg in the logs
<rhpot1991> tmkt: ok so check your backend logs and see what its trying to hit in there
<rhpot1991> /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log
<ToeBee> hmm may have hit a bug in mythweb or something
<ToeBee> under "Upcoming recordings" I have two shows listed tonight (one after the other)
<ToeBee> when i click on the first one, the radio button is set to "record only this showing"
<ToeBee> but when i click on the 2nd one the radio button is set to "do not record this program
<ToeBee> oh that's nifty. Under "Recording Schedules" that show is listed 3 times (probably the 3 times I told it to record because the radio button kept coming up wrong)
<ToeBee> ok yeah if I delete two of them things seem to be back the way they should be
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-10-17
<crankharder> is I have vanilla ubuntu installed, is there a repo I can add to my sources file to get the latest mythbuntu packages?
<crankharder> *if I have...
<tgm4883> !autobuilds | crankharder
<Zinn> crankharder: Auto builds are available for MythTV 0.21 (Stable) and MythTV Trunk 0.22 (Unstable, use at your own RISK) for Hardy (0.21 only), Intrepid, Jaunty, and Karmic (0.22 and 0.23-trunk).  See http://www.mythbuntu.org/auto-builds for more info.
<tgm4883> crankharder, ^^ Don't use the US repo right now, it's broke :(
<crankharder> I'm looking for the line to add to my sources file
<crankharder> k, thanx guys
<jeffjeffdejeff> anyone know why certain channels seem to suddenly disappear when i'm scrolling through the channel listing?
<Egghead> just installed 9.10 beta, and trying to get mythbuntu-diskless-server working. imusing a usb flash drive made using 9.04 thru mcc, but client gets an error on boot, i think its the flash drive isnt configed for 9.10 (or changes in ltsp/or nbd server)  is there a way to make the usb flash with 9.10, maybe by running a script or a utility? any ideas?
<wolfspirit> I'm on mythbuntu 9.10 (formally on 9.04 which worked fine).  my problem is in the intial setup.  the previous version (at least I don't remember) didn't lock me into scanning between a specific range.  None of the ranges listed has the channels I need.  I need the special 5-1, 9-1 HD channels with the dash in them.  I usually select cable high, how should I correct this?
<NeoFax> Can someone help setup my remote frontend to connect to my backend?
<Egghead> neo i can try
<NeoFax> Thanks!
<Egghead> what version of mythbutnu you running
<NeoFax> Here is what I have:  The server IP is 192.168.1.8 on Mythbuntu 9.10
<NeoFax> The mythbuntu backend setup has 192.168.1.8 and 192.168.1.8 port6543
<wolfspirit> those are internal addresses
<NeoFax> When I installed it I set the backend to allow connections from anywhere.
<NeoFax> Correct, on my LAN
<wolfspirit> don't you want him to connect to your computer? or just walk you through it
<NeoFax> I am now trying to connect from 192.168.1.9, but it just sits there and then dies.
<NeoFax> Walk me through it please
<Egghead> on fe it points to be, ie to 1.8?
<NeoFax> Yes
<Egghead> ok
<NeoFax> It says: Testing network connectivity to '192.168.1.8'
<Egghead> can u ping 1.8? from 1.9
<NeoFax> Yes, I am ssh'd into it and VNC as well right now
<Egghead> ok
<NeoFax> To me it seems like the FE cannot connect to the mysql server.
<wolfspirit> the issue I ALWAYS run into with this is that mysql on the server needs to be configured to allow remote connections to come in
<NeoFax> However, I specifically told the installer to allow this
<wolfspirit> you have to edit your mysql conf file under /etc/mysql
<Egghead> yea, when setting up did you tell the be it will have other fe's?
<Egghead> ahhh
<wolfspirit> I think you change the address from 127.0.0.1 to 0.0.0.0
<Egghead> yes
<wolfspirit> and restart mysql.. I had to fool around with it for a bit to get it working correctly
<Egghead> in be setup
<wolfspirit> no I meant in the mysql conf file
<wolfspirit> in the be setup you have to specify the actual ip address as opposed to localhost even though the server is running on local host
<NeoFax> I did that on the BE
<Egghead> in both places
<wolfspirit> yeah check your mysql conf file too
<NeoFax> On the BE mythbackend-setup General it says 192.168.1.8 and 192.168.1.8
<wolfspirit> yup on the remote FE too
<Egghead> hmmm i donno
<NeoFax> They are all set that way and I just tried 0.0.0.0 on my.cnf and 192.168.1.8 in my.cnf as well.  Same problem.
<wolfspirit> and you restarted the service?
<Egghead> i can say this i had a hella time with network manager in9.10, had to setup the network manually, and even remove network manager to get thing working
<NeoFax> both times
<wolfspirit> I can't even get my card to scan channels anymore in 9.10
<wolfspirit> :(
<wolfspirit> I may have to go back to 9.04 if I don't figure this out in a week or so
<Egghead> yea i think somethings arnt working in 9.10 so well, i thinking same here
<Egghead> im trying to get the diskless server up and running, havent even tried the connecting from fe yet
<Egghead> sounds like ill have some fun there too :) lol
<Egghead> wolf u may wanna try reinstalling
<wolfspirit> for some reason this version is locking me into a specific range to scan channels and I don't remember previous versions of myth doing that
<NeoFax> This worked so well on previous versions.
<wolfspirit> have you tried mythdora?  :P
<wolfspirit> I have that running on a standalone frontend
<Egghead> neo, yea i cant remember having any issues with it b4, well maybe in begining finding the password ect
<wolfspirit> hey does the mythtv-setup have a log file somewhere?
<superm1> wolfspirit, it runs in a terminal window while mythtv-setup is running
<superm1> alt-tab over to see it
<superm1> Egghead, check with laga on what's broke with diskless
<superm1> he was working on it and i dont know what he did/didn't finish
<Egghead> superm1, ok thanks
<NeoFax> superm1: Do you know why I cannot connect by FE to my BE over local LAN?
<superm1> NeoFax, check /etc/mysql/mythtv.cnf
<superm1> see what it's set to
<NeoFax> the user mythtv is allowed to connect from any host
<NeoFax> I don't have that file
<superm1> normally mcc will reconfigure the mysql binding though
<NeoFax> I only have debian.cnf and my.cnf
<superm1> sorry, /etc/mysql/conf.d/mythtv.cnf
<superm1> that's what MCC changes when you enable mysql
<NeoFax> It says: bind-address=0.0.0.0
<NeoFax> Want me to change it to 192.168.1.8 like the BE?
<NeoFax> And change back the my.cnf to 127.0.0.1?
<superm1> it should be 0.0.0.0
<superm1> but is it commented out or not?
<NeoFax> in mythtv.cnf it is not commented nor in my.cnf
<superm1> the setting in /etc/mysql/conf.d/mythtv.conf trumps the setting in my.cnf i believe
<superm1> best thing to do now, is look at netstat -ant
<superm1> You should see these two lines:
<superm1> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:3306            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<superm1> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:6543            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<NeoFax> OK, have those along with 192.168.1.8:6543
<superm1> Yup that's correct then
<superm1> did you set the master backend ip in mythtv-setup?
<NeoFax> tcp        0      0 192.168.1.8:6543        192.168.1.9:54166       ESTABLISHED
<NeoFax> tcp        0      0 192.168.1.8:6543        192.168.1.9:52782       ESTABLISHED
<superm1> okay so everything is working, carry on:)
<NeoFax> Yes, it is 192.168.1.8 and 192.168.1.8 for the top and bottom lines
<NeoFax> No, I do not get anything on my frontend
<superm1> run it from a terminal and see why
<NeoFax> Nothing in the logs as well.
<superm1> are you sure the timezones are the same?
<NeoFax> They are set via ntp
<superm1> hm
<superm1> okay lets see mythfrontend terminal output. *nothing* stands out to you?
<NeoFax> here is the text on running in a terminal: http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m2a83a1b2
<superm1> and are the values in ~/.mythtv/mysql.txt and ~/.mythtv/config.xml valid?
<superm1> that's toally bizarre otherwise
<superm1> you might need to increase the type of log verbosity on mythfrontend
<superm1> like mythfrontend -v all
<NeoFax> mysql.txt is, but I do not have a config.xml
<superm1> that's fine
<superm1> just if you have it need to make sure it's right
<NeoFax> I tried the -v all and it stops at MediaRenderer::HttpServer Create Error
<NeoFax> Here is the full error: http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m6855043d
<superm1> try mythfrontend -d
<superm1> i'm not sure that fully turns off the upnp code, but i'm suspecting that's the failure point
<NeoFax> Here is my mysql.txt:  http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m51159e87
<superm1> do you have any other UPNP devices on your network?
<NeoFax> Not that I know of.
<NeoFax> Normally I run everything with static IPs and my router does not have anything showing under the UPNP page
<superm1> i suspect upnp being the problem because here's a "functional" -v all beginning: http://pastebin.com/f22b9edfa
<superm1> upnp is the first thing that initializes after the httpserver
<superm1> some windows PC apps might speak upnp, and the backend does too
<NeoFax> I run only linux
<wolfspirit> some routers have it
<NeoFax> Linksys WRT54GL with DD-WRT v24sp1
<NeoFax> So, if libgmythupnp0 is not installed on the frontend I may have problems?
<superm1> no, that's not a supported library anymore
<superm1> NeoFax, try disabling the backend upnp code, see if that helps out at all
<NeoFax> How do I do that?
<superm1> NeoFax, edit /etc/default/mythtv-backend and add "--noupnp" to ARGS
<superm1> followed by "sudo service mythtv-backend restart"
<NeoFax> Got further that time, but still didn't open
<superm1> what's -v all showing now?
<NeoFax> Here is the log: http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m6ae1a4c9
<superm1> and 192.168.1.9 is that machien?
<NeoFax> Yes
<NeoFax> It is the FE
<superm1> hmm.  do you have any other services on this machine that might possibly be interfering?
<NeoFax> No, should only have the myth setup
<NeoFax> I on purposely set it to be just a myth system.  I can check though
<NeoFax> Here is my netstat -ant:  http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m77f70f80
<superm1> i'm really not sure
<superm1> everything looks configured right
<NeoFax> That is what I was fearing.
<NeoFax> I guess I will just have to watch the shows in the other room then.  Can I use XBMC to connect remotely maybe?
<superm1> well surely whatever this is causing this can be removed, there's lots of us with remote frontends set up
<superm1> just start pulling variables out of your network
<superm1> extra devices, extra things listening on ports on either machine
<superm1> and on that router, check i you have a upnp package installed even if it's not showing up on that upnp page
<superm1> i know you can with openwrt
<superm1> ddwrt i'm not sure
<NeoFax> I may just format the router and put tomato on it
<superm1> if you can hook up your machines directly to one another with a static ip, that can take the router variable out at least
<superm1> (temporarily)
<NeoFax> I have a crossover cable somewhere
<Egghead> does anyon know how to make a usb flash drive boot into mythbuntu-diskless-serve (ltsp) in 9.10?
<NeoFax> superm1:  I have been playing around with it and was able to get the FE on the BE to work by changing the port to 3306.  However, looking at the logs now all I get is:
<NeoFax> Would you like to configure the database connection now? [no]
<NeoFax> [console is not interactive, using default 'no']
<abongile> Hi All I am new to linux but trying to learn. I can't get into Mythbuntu Control Centre I get "Failed to run /usr/share/mythbuntu-control-centre/bin/mythbuntu-control-centre as user root. And Unabale to copy the user's Xauthorisation file. Please help.  I noticed this after having followed some on-line instructions to mount my second internal hard hard drive.  It is now mounted and have put some data on it.  I am afraid of reboo
<oobe> abongile, run mythbuntu-control-centre as a normal user
<oobe> and it should prompt you for a password
<roy_hobbs> Hey, I'm having trouble with a new install of mythbuntu 9.10b. It asked me about my remote when I installed, but it's not responding.
<roy_hobbs> I have one of these Windows Media things with an IR Receiver and Transmitter in one (It has a Phillips signature).
<minik> how big is the mythbuntu 9.04 download?
<hads> CD size
<minik> ok
<minik> can I install it using the update manager?
<henrypainter> is there any chance of getting myth to work with PHC3-100/NAQ/FM/AV/RC TV Tuner Card PCI Interface?
<squegie> anyone familiar with vdpau?
<squegie> i have it working to the point where I can manually run mplayer and play the file (via either command line switches or mplayer.conf) but when i play the same file in myth, it plays without vdpau
<superm1> squegie, you need to make a vdpau profile in tv settings
<superm1> it's not made by default (currently)
<squegie> ok, i did see something about profiles and displays, but not where to do so
<squegie> I looked at http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Playback_profiles and http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/VDPAU#Display_Profiles but do not know where to edit these profiles
<squegie> i'm looking under tv settings now
<squegie> ok, i found it
<squegie> i never go into tv settings because I just use this for video playback
<squegie> sweet, got it working!
 * hads wonders what 'TFW: Taking a long time to flush..' means
<wolfspirit> my card worked fine in mythbuntu 9.04 but in 9.10 it no longer finds any channels when scanning.  it's a pchdtv 5500 but shows up as a 3000
<superm1> you might need to install firmware for it
<superm1> linux-firmware-nonfree i thinks
<hads> Heh, mcc suggests konqueror somehow.
<wolfspirit> superm1: after I install that what do I do?  do I just reboot or is there a modprobe command I should run?
<superm1> wolfspirit, check if dmesg shows anything about loading that firmware successffully
<superm1> if not, reboot
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-10-18
<hads> Bugger, cdimage.u.c is slow from here.
<superm1> click refresh and you get a faster mirror sometimes
<superm1> i've gotten speeds from as low as 100K/s and up to 1.0M/s
<hads> Yeah, I can't get above 100KB/s, reconnecting doesn't seem to help at the moment
<hads> My DSL provider isn't helping at the moment though.
<hads> Speeds to the US are currently maxing out at 30kB/s per TCP connection :(
<hipitihop> In the last week running with latest 9.10 updates, I notice although listed in recording schedule, certain programs have simply not been recorded. Anyone else experience this ? or how do I debug this ?
<hads> Logs would be where you start
<hads> Argh, I'll just use an ubuntu disk.
<hads> Yay, that was much faster.
<hads> Bah, now my server is being silly. No NFS or SSH but apache is still responding.
<hipitihop> hads: does that mean I need to turn on something in backend ?
<superm1> hipitihop, logging happens automagically
<superm1> in /var/log/mythtv
<hads> !logs
<Zinn> MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/   You can use mythbuntu-log-grabber from the Applications menu to automatically post the most relevant logs to our pastebin.
<hads> Anyone know if there's a way to force mythfrontend to pick up on mythvideo metadata changes from another frontend? It seems I need to restart the frontend.
 * hipitihop tips hat to superm1and hads
<hads> Hmm, how odd. It just seems to be this one frontend that has difficulty with some of the images from storagegroups.
<hads> Also anyone know if there's an easy edit to the terra theme to increase the contrast on selected items?
<hipitihop> mythbackend.log does not seem to have anything suggesting why a recording session never fired or failed...but can't open mythfrontend.log using text editor, what format is it in ?
<hipitihop> the only indication of any error so far was when I went to my tv, there were two dialog boxed saying mythbackend setup crashed
<hipitihop> I did find the following mythfilldatabase error in dmesg but I don't know if it is related. Can someone understand what this problem is ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/295843/
<bobbies> has anyone ever had a problem like this? I cannot watch live TV but I can setup a recording through mythweb and it does record just fine.
<hipitihop> bobbies: yes my initial setup had such a problem too. watching livetv simply came back to the menu, but recordings wroked fine and then after a recording via mythweb was done, live tv would work
<bobbies> hipitihop: Nothing I do seems to allow me to watch live tv. I used to be able to but now I can't
<hipitihop> bobbies: that doe snot mean I know why.. but yes experienced the symptom. I have not seen it for a couple of weeks now and I'm running on latest beta
<bobbies> I can't remember if I changed the directories before or after I last watched live TV
<hipitihop> bobbies: that is certainly something to check, make sure the folder has mythtv:mythv user/group rights.
<hipitihop> that should say mythtv:mythtv
<hipitihop> I was also going to add that it is obviously mythfrontend related issue by the sounds of it, if the back end has no problem recording using the tuner. perhaps even just some configuration regarding what front end player should be used for live tv.
<hipitihop> I'm still a newbie to mythtv myself so just guessing.
<superm1> tmkt, can you comment on bug 454371?
<Zinn> Bug 454371 in lirc (Ubuntu) "Hauppauge HVR-1600 Remote Not Detected" [Undecided, New] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/454371
<superm1> bug 454371
<Zinn> Bug 454371 in lirc (Ubuntu) "Hauppauge HVR-1600 Remote Not Detected" [Undecided, New] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/454371
<[R]> what creates the symlink ~/.config/autostart/mythtv.desktop
<minik> hi everyone?
<jduggan> hey guys
<jduggan> uh
<jduggan> 9.10 beta
<jduggan> assumes you have vdpau?
<hipitihop> on 9.10 what is the correct way to stop and start the backend service. if I do 'dufo /etc/init.d/mythbackend stop' I get "Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an Upstart job, you may also use the status(8) utility, e.g. status mythtv-backend mythtv-backend stop/waiting"
<jduggan> service mythbackend stop
<hipitihop> jduggan, thanks, seems I also need sudo
<jduggan> sure
<gbee> Modes "1920x1080"
<jduggan> gbee: thats for me?
<gbee> no
<gbee> wrong channel
<jduggan> ah
<jduggan> :P
<hipitihop> is there any way to tell what is causing hdd io on my sata drive ? my hdd access led constanly flickers but it does not appear to be myth sinc eI have stopped front and backend
<jduggan> its usually the update manager afaik, im fairly recent onto ubuntu for myth myself
<jduggan> i thought it would save me effort
<jduggan> but infact its doing the polar opposite
<jduggan> =]
<hipitihop> jduggan: is that aimed at me ? re update manager ?
<jduggan> hipitihop: yes
<hipitihop> jduggan: so you are suggesting I stop that service ?
<jduggan> look at top
<jduggan> ps aux
<jduggan> see whats running
<hipitihop> jduggan: will do in 15min ...middle of recording something grrr
<hipitihop> someone on #ubuntu channel also suggested to use iotop
<jduggan> yea
<jduggan> it'll show you whats writing/reading to disk
<hipitihop> si there any documentation about regarding how commercial flagging works
<darthanubis> hipitihop, of course
<darthanubis> just do a search
<superm1> hads, have you considered trying using zsync for the iso downloading?
<superm1> it lets you use an already downloaded daily image and some kind of binary diff magic or something to bring it up to the current daily
<superm1> so for example i started with the 10-17 iso, and ran zsync http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/mythbuntu/daily-live/20091018/karmic-desktop-i386.iso.zsync, and now it only needs to download about 13% of the image to produce the 10-18 iso
<gandalfcome> My mythfilldatabase doesnt run automatically. I'm running 9.04. any ideas?
<superm1> gandalfcome, there is a setting in the frontend for that
<gandalfcome> okay will do that
<hads> superm1: Nice, I didn't know about zsync. Thanks for the tip.
<superm1> hads, np.  i saw the .zsync files being generated for a while but had no idea what they were until i read the man page and tried one
<superm1> very cool stuff
<ToeBee> niftz
<ToeBee> gah! keyboard got switched to german layout
<hads> I installed that frontend with an Ubuntu disk in the end. 7 mins to download instaed of several hours works when you aren't patient :)
<superm1> why was the ubuntu disk any faster?
<superm1> it's the same server that keeps them!
<superm1> server(s)
<hads> Nah that was from a country local mirror which doens't have mythbuntu
<hads> ISP is having International speed issues.
<hads> (we only have one main pipe to the rest of the world)
<superm1> ah
<ToeBee> the tubes are clogged!
 * hads reads about southern cross cables - 295 gigabit/s aparantly.
<jeffjeffdejeff> i seem to have lost the graphics when logging into mythweb.  it's now all text. any suggestions?
<jeffjeffdejeff> ahh, added ?RESET_TMPL=true to the url.  was stuck after i used my mobile to record a show.
<gunni> superm1: There?
<gunni> Ok, if you read later: We talked about the early start of mythbackend. After i rebooted today its back again. Here is a log snippet where you can see, that mythbackend started about 6 seconds before registering of the dvb card has finished: http://pastebin.com/m669d5cc9
<superm1> gunni, oh that's not good
<gunni> I know. Restarting mythbackend helps of course
<superm1> i'm not sure how to potentially improve it either
<gunni> I will file a bug on launchpad then, maybe someone else finds a solution
<superm1> gunni, well at this point, you can perhaps build cx88 into your initrd
<superm1> gunni, okay i've got another idea
<gunni> Wouldnt it be better to fix it somewhere else, than working around for my individual setup?
<superm1> can you modify /etc/init/mythtv-backend.conf
<superm1> change start on (local-filesystems and net-device-up IFACE=lo) to be start on (local-filesystems and udev and net-device-up IFACE=lo)
<superm1> er no not to that
<superm1> to e start on (local-filesystems and started udev and net-device-up IFACE=lo)
<gunni> Its "start on (local-filesystems and net-device-up IFACE=lo)" now
<superm1> so it should be "start on (local-filesystems and started udev and net-device-up IFACE=lo)"
<gunni> ok
<superm1> if that doesn't work consistently then please try "start on (local-filesystems and started udevtrigger and net-device-up IFACE=lo)"
<gunni> Isnt there a rule for waiting on video or dvb device?
<superm1> not that i know of right now
<gunni> ok, i try a reboot now
<superm1> but udev or udevtrigger should hopefully be what's normally loading cx88
<tmkt> superm1: gotta work with jrod again i guess...something installed that overrode his changes, and his directions on lirc mailing list didn't seem to solve it
<superm1> tmkt, could you at least respond to that person about what's up since you've got a better understanding atm?
<gunni> Argh .. ok, now it worked. I will test this some more times (had some problems with networkmanager messing my ethernet up, and nameserver was gone, so thats what lasts so long)
<tmkt> to what person?
<tmkt> wasn't paying attention
<tmkt> http://www.nabble.com/lirc-i2c-does-no-longer-work-with-Hauppauge-HVR-1300--td25740534.html#a25884715
<gunni> tmkt: remote did work only a short time, but stopped working long ago (about 2 years ago), and i never found a solution, and did not get any help from dvb maintainers
<gunni> For me and my HVR 1300
<puff> Evening.
<puff> I have been setting up mythbuntu and have run into some minor problems with using an additional 1TB drive, but I'm not in front of the machine right now, so I'll ask about that later.
<puff> Meanwhile, I'm wondering about two things; ripping and writing DVDs.
<tmkt> ah
<puff> On ripping, I have a few hundred DVDs that I'd like to scan in and put on my mythbox.
<puff> Is there anything to help automate/ease this process
<puff> ?
<tmkt> with ubuntu 9.04 and lirc 0.84a hvr-1600 remote worked fine
<puff> Ideally just something that I start running and then it just pops open the drive when its done, I put a new one in and close it, it continues on.
<puff> For writing... I have some mpegs I pulled off my old tivo.  Well, they save foo.tivo, but I'm told it's really just an mpeg.  It's pretty large, 4246575061.
<superm1> gunni, so it's working with udev added?
<superm1> or udevtrigger?
<superm1> or just as was?
<puff> Anyway, so I'm wondering a) does the tivo/mpeg file really need to be that large, or can I shrink it down without losing significant quality.
<puff> And b) if the answer is "yes", does that mean that about 4G per hour is a reasonable estimate of how much space stuff is going to take up on my mythbox?
<puff> and c) if I want to write a show out to DVD, what's the best way?
<puff> Anyone?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-10-18
<Bhaal> Hey guys, quick question, should the version of mythtv with ubuntu 10.10 be able to connect with that of 10.04 ?
<Bhaal> I am suspecting so, but could be wrong
<Bhaal> ahhhh I see the problem
<Bhaal> Thanks for the time guys...
<rileyp> If do a backup of my current system and then dump the db and then a full restore  could this possibly fix any issues I'm having
<rileyp> with regard to myth starting very slow up to a minute to get to starting screen  and live tv crashing
<ComradeHaz`> 'lo all. Could someone tell me how to set the default sound device, please?
<superm1> it's in the general section of frontend settings
<rhpot1991> about 3 pages in I think
<ComradeHaz`> Um, I meant for the whole system
<ComradeHaz`> so that when myth is set to use default sound devices it uses what I have set system wide as the default
<superm1> that depends on if you are running ubuntu or mythbuntu
<superm1> on ubuntu the sound system is pulseaudio, which myth can use in a limited fashion
<superm1> you should just set the myth sound device as the pulse audio option
<superm1> if you are running mythbuntu, then you need to configure it to be ALSA:default
<ComradeHaz`> I am using mythbuntu
<ComradeHaz`> Yeah, that's what I don;t know how to do.
<superm1> if you want to configure it system wide in mythbuntu, you'll need to create an asoundrc file
<superm1> in ~/.asoundrc
<ComradeHaz`> OK. What do I stick in it?
<ComradeHaz`> and for what user?
<ComradeHaz`> default user?
<superm1> before you create this though, lets try to understand why you are wanting to do this to make sure it's the best solution though
<ComradeHaz`> I have just bought an external USB sound device http://www.richersounds.com/product/cd-players-recorders-dacs-cassette-decks/cambridge-audio/dacmagic/camb-dacmagic-08-sil that I want to use instead of the onboard audio device
<Zinn> [www.richersounds.com]
<ComradeHaz`> I have tried disabling the onboard sound in bios, but it seems not to allow this for some strange reason.
<superm1> ah
<superm1> that make sense
<superm1> so i might have another solution for you that might be easier then
<ComradeHaz`> Shoot!
<superm1> take a look at lsmod output, see which sound modules are loaded (They start with snd_)
<superm1> likely your onboard is using snd_hda_intel and the usb is using snd_usb_audio or so
<superm1> if  that's the case, you can create a blacklist file in /etc/modprobe.d that blocks the onboard audio support from loading
<ComradeHaz`> http://pastebin.com/kG4ttSx2
<ComradeHaz`> That about what you expected?
 * ComradeHaz` tentatively pokes superm1
<mrand> ComradeHaz`: he may be away from the computer right now... so give him a few hours ;-)
<mrand> (but that single poke was fine)
<superm1> ComradeHaz`, yeah i had to run away for a quick meeting, it's the middle of my work day
<superm1> that looks like it's expected
<superm1> so you would just want to create a blacklist file in /etc/modprobe.d
<superm1> you can look at some of the blacklist files in there for examples
<ComradeHaz`> I have added 'blacklist snd_hda_intel' to my /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf file
<ComradeHaz`> is that correct?
<superm1> yeah i think that's correct
<superm1> run sudo update-initramfs -u
<superm1> and reboot and it should take effect
<ComradeHaz`> A'ight, I'll reboot and see what happens!
<ComradeHaz`> Ooh, ok, thanks
<ComradeHaz`> oh dear superm1, I seem to have created a  problem :(
<ComradeHaz`> On reboot first odd thing was it didn't autologin and start frontend
<ComradeHaz`> had to enter password.
<ComradeHaz`> second, running alsamixer yields 'cannot open mixer: No such file or directory' :S
<ComradeHaz`> ah, scrap that first issue
<ComradeHaz`> Hmm, something's not happy :(
 * ComradeHaz` thinks he has managed to break things quite nicely
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-10-19
<lunaphyte> hi.  i have a front end that won't connect to a back end.  i don't know much about mythtv yet, but it seems like it's complaining about not being able to make a mysql connection.  mysql does appear to be listening on the physical interface, according to telnet.  how can i troubleshoot further.
<lunaphyte> *further?
<superm1`> ComradeHaz`, well fortunately you can undo anything done by removing the added line and rerunning update-initramfs -u
<superm1`> as for the sound issue it caused, did ALSA not load snd_usb_audio now?
<lunaphyte> oh, i've figured it out i think.
<superm1`> lunaphyte, okay cool :)
<lunaphyte> :)
<superm1`> ComradeHaz`, oh i think i know what the second part might be
<lunaphyte> the front end somehow knew the ip address of the backend, and had a string in the password field, but it was wrong, i guess?
<superm1`> it tried to "save" your old ALSA settings on reboot
<superm1`> you'll want to rm /var/lib/alsa/asound.state
<superm1`> and reboot
<superm1`> easy enough fix
<lunaphyte> i looked in /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt on the backend, and used the password contained therein.  that seems to have worked, although i'm not certain i've done the right thing.
<superm1> that's a fine way to do it
<superm1> the other way is via UPnP
<lunaphyte> is that how the frontend found the backend?  upnp?
<superm1> Yeah
<superm1> usually it can discover more about it too
<lunaphyte> it seemed to think it figured out the mysql user/pass - is that something that it's usually able to find out?
<superm1> usually
<lunaphyte> hmm, ok.  i wonder why it was wrong.
<lunaphyte> not a big deal though, at the moment.  i'm just testing some hardware.
<lunaphyte> i've placed a couple of video files in /var/lib/mythtv/videos/ on the backend server.  i'd like to play them using the frontend computer, but they don't appear.  i'm having trouble finding out if there's something more i need to do.
<lunaphyte> ah, i've found some info on storage groups.
<superm1> lunaphyte, you need to have the frontend scan for videos
<superm1> and it will request the backend to do so
<lunaphyte> superm1: i saw something referencing that, but it sounded like it was deprecated?  "In versions of MythTV prior to .22, it was necessary to enter the Video Manager screen to initiate a scan. This is no longer the case."  also, i don't see anything in the frontend for doing this.
<superm1> lunaphyte, hit the "menu" key and there's an option for it
<superm1> i've certainly still gotta do it
<superm1> you can check in #mythtv-users with those guys potentially
<lunaphyte> hmm, ok.  let me try.
<lunaphyte> the menu key brings up the system menu?  i only see about and cancel.
<superm1> you're in mythvideo?
<lunaphyte> ah!  no, i wasn't.  thanks.
<lunaphyte> i didn't know the menu was context sensitive.
<lunaphyte> lots of stuff to learn here... :)
<lunaphyte> that did the trick.
<qwebirc79251> hi just upgraded the server and client (back and front end) version to 10.10 with the automatic builds... has anyone else had a problem where it just dumps you out and asks u to re-log in with your username and password when you attempt to watch a recording?
<qwebirc79251> anyone?
<qwebirc74397> hi just upgraded the server and client (back and front end) version to 10.10 with the automatic builds... has anyone else had a problem where it just dumps you out and asks u to re-log in with your username and password when you attempt to watch a recording?
<mrand> qwebirc74397: there have been reports, including Bug 660605
<Zinn> Bug 660605 in mythtv (Ubuntu) "session lost when trying to watch live tv" [Undecided, New] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/660605
<mrand> superm1: I'm assuming this is NOT a mythtv bug.  what package though?
<superm1> mrand, i've seen a few reports of that
<superm1> it's probably a bug in X or the nvidia driver
<superm1> i'd lean in the nvidia driver
<mrand> qwebirc74397: are you using Nvidia?
<lunaphyte> i'm having trouble getting a front end to see music on the backend.  videos do work.  how can i troubleshoot further?
<lunaphyte> i've told the front end to scan for new music, but the list remains empty.
<rhpot1991> lunaphyte: frontend and backend different boxes?
<lunaphyte> yes.
<rhpot1991> lunaphyte: well storage groups don't work with music so you will need to setup a nfs or samba share to share them between the two
<lunaphyte> oh, ok.  i didn't realize that.  so effectively, each front end needs to have (or think it has) the music directly on it's file system?
<rhpot1991> lunaphyte: yep, until the music supports storage groups
<lunaphyte> i see, thank you.  is that something that's on the docket?
<rhpot1991> I thought so, check the 0.24 changelogs and see if it made it in or not
<lunaphyte> cool, i'll do that.
<rhpot1991> basically storage groups only worked for recordings and video, there was an issue with .iso files and music and pictures
<lunaphyte> i thought i recalled someone mentioning being able to play music on their ps3 from mythtv - a ps3 can't mount a share like that - how might that work?
<tgm4883> UPNP
<lunaphyte> i see that.  it sounds like separate front/back ends and other upnp clients is a bit of a convoluted process.  i was just reading this discussion : http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/users/280894
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] UPnP music without frontend | MythTV | Users
<lunaphyte> heh :)
<lunaphyte> so it sounds like the gist of it is that yes, you can, but you must have some front end somewhere running mythmusic, so the db is populated, so the back end can server out files via upnp?
<lunaphyte> *serve out
<tgm4883> yea something like that
<tgm4883> I don't use mythmusic so IDK
<lunaphyte> no worries.
<lunaphyte> i'll give things a shot.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-10-20
<mrand1> (08:47:50 AM) mrand: qwebirc74397: there have been reports, including Bug 660605.  It's probably a bug in X or maybe nvidia - do you use nvidia?
<Zinn> Bug 660605 in mythtv (Ubuntu) "session lost when trying to watch live tv" [Undecided, New] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/660605
<qwebirc74397> yes.. i'm using nvidia drivers
<qwebirc74397> i'm using the ones that came with 10.10
<qwebirc74397> However that bug is to do with watching Live TV... for me Live TV is fine... yet Recordings do it. Weather its the backend or one of the frontends
<arsty> !mysql
<Zinn> If you are having problems connecting to your mysql database, you can perform the following to reconfigure it: 1. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.0 (pay attention to the root password you set, you will need it for the next step) 2. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database 3. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common
<mrand1> qwebirc74397: can you try changing profiles and/or disabling the Nvidia drivers?
<arsty> I see mythbuntu ships with md5sum /lib/firmware/v4l-cx25840.fw =dadb79e9904fc8af96e8111d9cb59320 while the ivtvdriver.org site ships with md5sum of b3704908fd058485f3ef136941b2e513.  Is mythbuntu's version older or newer?
<Zinn> [ivtvdriver.org] IVTV
<superm1> arsty, i'd check the linux-firmware and linux-firmware-nonfree changelogs to determine that
<superm1> if there is a problem with the firmware, the best thing to do is to file a bug on the package with the problem
<superm1> (ubuntu-bug PACKAGENAME)
<arsty> superm1: ok, will do.
<hot_wheelz> hi guys is weeklybuilds.mythbuntu.org
<hot_wheelz> I am having trouble pulling some updates
<hot_wheelz> i mean is it down - sorry
<qwebirc62414> hi I really need help.. I was told to dissable the nvidia driver for X and now it won't load correctly.. i've tried putting the old config back in and its just as bad
<mrand1> superm1: ^ hard to know for absolute certain, but appears to be saying nvidia isn't the cause of the myth+X crashes
<rhpot1991> single tuner HDHR for $50 on woot.com right now
<Zinn> [woot.com] Woot® : One Day, One Deal™
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-10-21
<fluvvell> ok I have a really weird one,    Master: Zone ID: 'NZDT', UTC Offset: '46800', Current Time: '2010-10-21T18:49:51'
<fluvvell>      Local: Zone ID: 'Pacific/Auckland', UTC Offset: '46800', Current Time: '2010-10-21T18:49:51'
<fluvvell> Time zone settings on the master backend differ from those on this system.
<fluvvell> its a combined front and back end!!!
<fluvvell> how can I set the backend time zone??
<fluvvell> anyone know how to set the backend time setting?. Both have same offset, but one called NZDT, the other Pacific/Auckland
<fluvvell> ok, I used gksudo time-admin on the desktop.
<fluvvell> I'm still confused why backend and frontend in same computer show differing time zones. :-S
<hot_wheelz> backend\frontend won't start after apt-get upgrade to 10.10 any idaes
<drifting-on-a-dr> Tuner problems Mythbuntu 8.4 to 10.4 upgrade, also possible database corruption, advice please.
<Fopper> When I upgrade mythbuntu-repos it asks which version I want and when choosing 0.24 it brings me back to the same question, so it does not work
<Fopper> I can't see what goes really wrong, but it happens in cli and gui
<Fopper> I can't find a bug about it, but it happened a few times before also
<drifting-on-a-dr> From what I just read doing my upgrade, it only goes to 0.24 when you are using 10.4
<rhpot1991> Fopper: you have to do something special to enable trunk
<Fopper> I use 10.10
<rhpot1991> at the request of upstream they didn't want people enabling it unless they really knew what they were doing
<rhpot1991> Fopper: 0.23.1 is the latest stable release
<Fopper> Yes I know
<Fopper> I do some Dutch translations, so I like to have the feedback
<rhpot1991> Fopper: did it ask you for the password?
<Fopper> BTW I have 0.24 running that is no problem, but it has the option
<Fopper> rhpot1991: Nope
<rhpot1991> Fopper: what version of mythbuntu-repos are you running?
<Fopper> just upgraded, so latest I guess: 8.6-0ubuntu0+mythbuntu~auto20101020043513
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: any ideas ^
<rhpot1991> Fopper: he is in a different time zone so stick around and wait for him to wakeup :)
<Fopper> :) Ok, I will hang around
<tgm4883> Fopper, you don't get a password prompt or warning in MCC when you select 0.24?
<tgm4883> Fopper, can you start MCC from the command line and see if there are any errors when selecting 0.24
<Fopper> tgm4883: how do I start it?
<tgm4883> mythbuntu-control-centre
<Fopper> I don't have that installed... only the repo
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> what lang is your system in?
<Fopper> Dutch
<tgm4883> you are on a Ubuntu+mythtv system?
<Fopper> Yes
<tgm4883> sec
<tgm4883> when you select 0.24, do you get any warning screens in debconf?
<Fopper> yes in the explanation it says it is unstable, but no extra warning pop up screens or whatsoever
<tgm4883> thats after you select 0.24 and hit enter?
<Fopper> Nope, then it returns me to the same screen
<Fopper> So the warning (I guess it should be there) does not come up
<tgm4883> sec, let me do a dutch install
<Fopper> I need to do some shopping and cook a diner, my girlfriend needs to be on time, so I am away for an hour or so
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> Fopper, if you do 'dpkg-reconfigure mythbuntu-repos' do you still not get the password page?
<Fopper> tgm4883: Just tried and that does work
<tgm4883> ok, so it sounds like it was an issue during the upgrade. I'll continue to test here a bit, but I was only able to make it happen once so far
<Fopper> But when upgrading the mythbuntu-repos package (and it gets updated regularly)
<Fopper> it doesn't
<tgm4883> what version of mythbuntu-repos were you on before?
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: what if he purges the package and install it fresh?
<tgm4883> maybe
<Fopper> I upgrade regular so I guess the previous, but I am not sure because this happened a few times before and I can't see it in my history from synaptic
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: also I'm not seeing that version on mine, where did it come from?
<rhpot1991> my version is lower than that
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, are you on 8.6?
<rhpot1991> 8.3-0ubuntu0+mythbuntu~auto201010090038
<Fopper> last one I can find is: mythbuntu-repos (8.2-0ubuntu0+mythbuntu~auto20100819002723) to 8.2-0ubuntu0+mythbuntu~auto20100819002729
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, distro release?
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: I'd venture whatever came with maverick
<rhpot1991> website file newer?
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, it didn't come with maverick
<tgm4883> website is 8.5
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, what is listed in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mythbuntu-repos.list?
<rhpot1991> ah all disabled on maverick upgrade
<tgm4883> yep, you need to do a reconfigure
<rhpot1991> ya
<tgm4883> that should reactivate them all
<rhpot1991> I'll hit that after its done recording
<tgm4883> although that old build might freak out on maverick
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: I'll enable by hand then upgrade
<tgm4883> yea, enable the repos PPA, then upgrade it
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, nope, purge doesn't seem to cause it
<tgm4883> purge then install I mean
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: s/cause/fix/?
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, no, I tried to reproduce it by purging it and reinstalling 8.6, but that didn't cause it
<tgm4883> it still works fine
 * tgm4883 shrugs
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: ya I was saying if he purges and reinstalls it may fix it
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, he just said it works?
<Fopper> Yep it work when I do the reconf
<rhpot1991> oh I missed that
<tgm4883> man, it's getting annoying trying to type on a dutch keyboard ;)
<tgm4883> Fopper, did you have 0.24 selected before upgrading?
<Fopper> Hardly anyone in the Netherlands uses a Dutch keyboard layout
<Fopper> tgm4883: yes
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> seems to only occur on upgrades
<tgm4883> in which case, looks like a packaging error
<Fopper> But I can't remember that I ever did enter the password before
<tgm4883> Fopper, nah, password is new
<tgm4883> in 8.5 I thin
<tgm4883> k
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> well thats a pain
<tgm4883> superm1, thought ^
<tgm4883> I can't do a set -x easily on it
<tgm4883> FWIW, it happens on non-dutch too :/
<Fopper> This is the error I got after quiting the configurator: mythbuntu-repos failed to preconfigure, with exit status 30
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: perhaps it doesn't ask the password cause it was already configured, but then fails because the password is missign later?
<Fopper> To be honest I do not know when it happened the first time, is there a log of the output of apt-get?
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, nope, cause 8.5 asks for the password and thats what I tested upgrading from
<tgm4883> yea 8.6 looks broke
<tgm4883> Fopper, download the version from the website, purge the new one then install the old one
<tgm4883> I pulled the package from the PPA, so hopefully i'll be able to fix that tonight
<Fopper> tgm4883: I did that, do I need to update?
<tgm4883> Fopper, well that should work for you now, there isn't a new -repos package yet
<Fopper> ok
<Nede> Ciao a tutti!
<Nede> Qualche italiano su questo canale?
<rhpot1991> Nede: most people here speak english, not sure you will get any help in italian
<Nede> Digita il testo o l'indirizzo di un sito web oppure traduci un documento.
<Nede> Annulla
<Nede> Ascolta
<Nede> Traduzione da Italiano verso Inglese
<Nede> by google translate: I imagined, I've tried, thanks anyway!!
<Nede> ehm, error, sorry..
<Nede>  by google translate: I imagined, I've tried, thanks anyway!!
<Nede> <Nede> ehm, error, sorry..
<Nede> i have a problem xmltv + mythfilldatabase....
<Nede> through the backend configure the program icons, then download the Guide to a file with xmltv, and he launched mythfilldatabase change the icons on a link taking xmltv files ....
<Nede> place a portion of the file xmltv:
<Nede> <tv source-info-url="http://www.k2tv.it,http://guidatv.sky.it,http://rai.it,http://mediasetpremium.mediaset.it,http://iris.m$
<Nede>   <channel id="www.canale5.com">
<Nede>     <display-name>Canale 5</display-name>
<Nede>     <display-name>105</display-name>
<Nede>     <icon src="http://guidatv.sky.it/app/guidatv/images/epgimages/channels/grid/105_grid.gif" />
<Zinn> [guidatv.sky.it]
<Nede> yes Zinn.....
<Zinn> Hi Nede, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<Nede> i have a problem xmltv + mythfilldatabase....
<Nede> through the backend configure the program icons, then download the Guide to a file with xmltv, and he launched mythfilldatabase change the icons on a link taking xmltv files ....
<Nede> The culprit is this line:  <icon src="http://guidatv.sky.it/app/guidatv/images/epgimages/channels/grid/105_grid.gif" />
<Zinn> [guidatv.sky.it]
<qwebirc50840> Hello all - anyone had trouble with todays updates? playback/live tv on my 10.10 be/fe combo has become awfully choppy (since updates). Load averages have more than doubled... Any Help or ideas would be much appreciated
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-10-22
<qwebirc65447> hi guys
<SomeRandomDude88> Hello
<SomeRandomDude88> I'm having trouble figuring out what MythBuntu actually is.
<SomeRandomDude88> I need two things really: Something to install on my server where are my files are that will broadcast the video files.
<SomeRandomDude88> ANd also a pretty GUI to install on client machines.
<SomeRandomDude88> Is Mythbuntu right for this?
<rumblebumble> Hey Everyone
<rumblebumble> I recently upgraded my Mythbuntu system to 0.24 because I was having some problem channel changing. 0.24 is awesome. I just have one problem. My system no longer tunes to the correct channel when recording a schedules recording. The system will tune the correct channel when I watch livetv. I have 2 HD-PVR. Any help/suggestions/thoughts would be greatly appreciated. Thanks
<rumblebumble> I have tired reloading my channels from schedules direct, it had no effect. I took a look at the backend logs but nothing looked out of the ordinary.
<rumblebumble> I also noticed that there seems to be some inconsistency when using the OSD. Say I am watching channel 431. If I press the up button on the remote, normally, the OSD would display the contents of channel 432. Weirdly sometimes the OSD will start at channel 2 instead. I am not sure if it designed to function this way but it seems peculiar.
<DarthFrog> Mythfrontend is refusing to run because it can't suspend pulseaudio, "access denied".  Is there a HOW-TO on getting around this?
<rumblebumble> I think I may have ran into this before when I built mythtv without pulse audio support, what version of myth are you using?
<DarthFrog> Whatever is installed in 10.10.
<DarthFrog> i.e. sudo apt-get install mythtvfrontend. :-)
<DarthFrog> I'm trying what is suggested in: http://owened.net/2009/11/03/mythbuntu-9-10-pulseaudio-iec958-spdif
<Zinn> [owened.net] if it's owən  » Blog Archive   » Mythbuntu 9.10 + PulseAudio + IEC958 (S/PDIF)
<DarthFrog> Well, that allowed MythFrontend to run. :-)
<DarthFrog> Now to see if I can have sound, too.
<DarthFrog> Nope, no sound. :-(   Tried all the sound output settings (except digital) in Settings.
<superm1> you are referring to standard ubuntu (eg gnome) right?  mythbuntu proper won't include pulseaudio
<superm1> if this machine is only being used for myth purposes, I would recommend you do that instead
<DarthFrog> I'm running Kubuntu Maverick.
<DarthFrog> It's my desktop machine.  The myth backend machine is elsewhere.
<superm1> kubuntu shouldn't be using pulseaudio afaik.. did something else you installed pull it in?
<superm1> oh wait, it looks like it's a depends for kubuntu-desktop for 10.10 these days
<superm1> it used to not be used there
<DarthFrog> Pulseaudio is the default in Kubuntu now.  Not sure if that is because it is the default in upstream KDE or not.
<DarthFrog> This is as of 10.10.
<superm1> you are running myth as the same user you are logged into KDE with right? and it's a standard desktopy user
<DarthFrog> Yes.  Mythfrontend.real is SUID.
<superm1> um suid?  why?
<DarthFrog> As a quick fix attempt to get sound working in Mythfrontend.  I thought it might get me around the "access denied" problem.
<DarthFrog> It didn't.
<superm1> and otherwise right now audio is working in kubuntu as this same user?
<DarthFrog> It seems to be.  Elvis was just singing about his blude suede shoes. :-)
<superm1> well that's quite peculiar then, are the permissions on the cookies for pulseaudio in your home directory set wrong somehow?
<superm1> that's what pulse uses to determine who can play on the user's pulse session daemon
<superm1> or in this case request the daemon to suspend
<superm1> permissions should be -rw------- user:user
<DarthFrog> I'm about to add my username to /etc/groups/pulse-access and pulse-rt.
<DarthFrog> What're the name of the cookies?
<DarthFrog> .pulse*   I presume?
<superm1> .pulse-cookie is the cookie
<DarthFrog> Yes, pulse-cookie is 600.
<DarthFrog> Hmm, if I select any ALSA as output, mythfrontend says "no such device".  If I select Pulseaudio:Default as output, there's no complaints but also no sound.
<superm1> do you perhaps have apparmor enabled with some sort of overzealous profile?
<DarthFrog> Whatever comes as default.  I've not twiddled with it.  Don't understand it. :-)
<DarthFrog> However sound is no longer working on my system for some reason. ???  When I go to check sound settings in SystemSettings, now all there is is pulseaudio.  The other devices have disappeared.
<superm1> did you revert  http://owened.net/2009/11/03/mythbuntu-9-10-pulseaudio-iec958-spdif stuff you did there?
<Zinn> [owened.net] if it's owən  » Blog Archive   » Mythbuntu 9.10 + PulseAudio + IEC958 (S/PDIF)
<superm1> i would be wary of some of that with a current pulseaudio
<DarthFrog> I just did a dist-upgrade and a new kernel & pulseaudio were installed.
<DarthFrog> Maybe I should reboot and get the new kernel running.
<DarthFrog> I'm tempted to rip out pulseaudio.  The flaming thing has never worked.
<superm1> probably a good idea
<superm1> *reboot that is, not ripping out pulse
<DarthFrog> BBIAB
<superm1> if kubuntu-desktop pulled it in, it's probably for a good reason
<DarthFrog> re
<DarthFrog> Got it working.  Trouble was a combo of muted output (??? where did that happen?) and no working output device selected in pulseaudio.    Setting the X-Fi Analog as the fallback device resulted in a sudden deafening. :-)
<DarthFrog> And sound now works in Myth, using PulseAudio:default.
<DarthFrog> I now know more about pulseaudio than I ever expected or wanted to.
<DarthFrog> :-)
<DarthFrog> THanks for your help.
<qwebirc25188> hello
<qwebirc25188> who
<qwebirc25188> ?
<qwebirc25188> Is this the right place to ask question re mythuntu 10.04?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-10-23
<hot_wheelz> Hi guys i cant get mythbuntu 10.10 to make it passed the splash when doing a fresh install...is there an issue with image at all?
<hot_wheelz> btw i'm  talking 64-bit
<mrand> hot_wheelz: tried disabling splash?
<hot_wheelz> mrand how I get the the splash ten all black
<miststlkr> Likely opening a can of worms with this one, but I am trying to set up mythgame.   Can someone recommend their favourite NES and/or SNES emu?  I tried setting up sdlmame and mythgame had an issue scanning for the roms, I am hoping to get something else running to see if the rom scan issue is with the sdlmame install or with myth.
<rhpot1991> mishehu: I think zsnes works well, I haven't tried in quite some time though
<miststlkr> rhpot1991: All of the posts and wikis I see online seem to be a few years old, so I wasn't sure what's current.   I'll give zsnes and fceu a shot I guess.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-10-24
<dyates> Hi all, I'm struggling to get Mythbuntu 10.10 to work with my HVR2250 card.  Anybody been successful with this yet?  It may boil down to a problem with the 2.6.35 kernel :(
<dyates> Toth's code won't compile on 2.6.35 for a number of reasons, it seems to be missing backwards compatibility for usb_buffer_free, as well as another problem once I fixed all those headers
<dyates> the specific error I get is in dvb_net.c, line 1197:  error:  dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
<dyates> seems to be a problem with struct net_device being different in 2.6.35
<dyates> Here's more specifics:  http://pastebin.com/JuR7hMRE
<dyates> k guess i'm going back to 10.04
<hanfm> hey everybody, can someone tell me, where to get viualisations for screening when i play music?
<qwebirc7974> noobuntu, here...
<qwebirc7974> how do it install desktop in mythbuntu 10.10
<qwebirc92665> n
<qwebirc92665> How do I install a desktop in mythbuntu 10.10
<Stradenko> Recently moved to 10.10 and I'm having trouble playing back un-transcoded recordings from a pchdtv capture.  .xsession-errors logs a bunch of " [mpeg2video @ 0x73ae120]mpeg_decode_postinit() failure" messages before crashing.  Has anyone else experienced this?
<gregL> Stradenko: Are you using vapau? If so are you using the slim profile?
<Stradenko> libvdpau1 is installed, but how can I tell if it's active/in use?
<gregL> just a second
<Stradenko>  "Utilities -> Setup -> TV Settings -> Playback -> Playback Profiles (3/8)"  ... I'm set to "CPU+"
<gregL> Stradenko, go into setup on the frontend..Then TV setings,then playback.then page 3 of 8.. Cycle through the setting for playback profiles.. Choose slim vdpau..
<Stradenko> Setting to slim seems to have fixed the playback issue.
<gregL> vdpau or just slim
<Stradenko> vpdau slim
<Stradenko> Why is that?
<gregL> cool you should be good to go...
<gregL> vdpau off loads to the gpu..
<Stradenko> So it's a performance thing?
<gregL> Yes, If you use vdpau,you can use a lesser CPU...
<Stradenko> Odd, since I've never had a problem before.  Although, mythcommflag is running on 1 core this morning...but still.  2.3GHz should be enough to decode broadcast 720p mpeg2, shouldn't it?
<Stradenko> Not to be argumentative, just trying to ensure I understand.
<gregL> No I didn't think you were.. Do a google search for vdpau and it can explain it better than I can...
<Stradenko> I appreciate the help.  Now if I can only get the nvidia-current module to load on boot, I'll be set.
<gregL> I was lucky,I didn't have that problem... Mine just worked...Did you upgrade or fresh install??
<Stradenko> all upgrades  since Dapper or so.
<Stradenko> It worked fine in Karmic, but Lucid broke it...
<Stradenko> Or maybe I broke it trying to deal with the nvidia vs. nouveau situation.
<Stradenko> but as it stands, a modprobe nvidia-current works fine, but the boot process wants to load "nvidia.ko" which doesn't seem to exist anywhere.
<gregL> I never really had any luck with upgrades....This is a myth only box so I just drop the Database and reinstall..It usually take about 2 hours...
<gregL> Maybe that is left over from a previous install..
<Stradenko> the simple fix of adding nvidia-current to /etc/modules doesn't help either.  Maybe I should reinstall sometime, but I have / on software raid5 and I only half-remember how I got all that setup. :)
<gregL> Yeah, I make notes on every thing I do....My memory isn't as good as it used to be...Getting old...
<Stradenko> I try to on the unusual stuff.  raid5 was the best thing I've ever done, 'though.  I've been through 3 drive failures so far.
<Stradenko> Anyway, thanks again for the help.  It's time to go make some active use of it.
<gregL> I never set up raid...It's just a tv box...I do have 5 drives,but they are a hodge podge...Yeah good luck..
<qwebirc92665> I just did a fresh install of 10.10 and I don't see where to add the desktop...I saw a page that said I *COULD* add it, but don't see how
<mrand> add which desktop?
<qwebirc92665> well...I would like gnome
<qwebirc92665> but, i don't see how to add any
<qwebirc92665> I think gnome is the one standard installed with 8.04, etc?
<mrand> There are two ways to add it to a fresh mythbuntu install: via a package manager, or mythbuntu-control-centre
<mrand> ubuntu-desktop is gnome
<qwebirc92665> I have looked through menus
<qwebirc92665> for control center.. that is what the web page referred to...but I don't see it
<qwebirc92665> and how would I use a package manager...
<qwebirc92665> I don't see a way to get to a terminal
<qwebirc92665> either
<qwebirc92665> I have media library, manage recordings, info center, optical disks, watchtv, utilities/setup
<mrand> qwebirc92665: ah, ok - you're within mythtv righ tnow
<qwebirc92665> ok
<mrand> right now.  You need to exit mythtv to get to the underlying linux system.  Or ssh into that box
<mrand> and do it via text.
<qwebirc92665> I don't know where I am...but it looks awesome wherever I am...
<mrand> heheh
<qwebirc92665> I tried to exit last night and it hung
<qwebirc92665> Do you really want to exit MythTV...
<mrand> hmmm.... when you tried to exit the mythtv menu?  It should have taken you to a desktop, with a very small menu across the top.
<mrand> You can say yes to that.
<mrand> depending on the overscan, I suppose it's possible you can't see the menu along the top.
<mrand> after you exit
<qwebirc92665> No/Yes, Exit now
<qwebirc92665> selected Yes
<mrand> ok
<qwebirc92665> now hung on that screen
<mrand> bizarro
<qwebirc92665> my luck
<mrand> what computer are you typing on righ tnow?
<qwebirc92665> ok ok ok
<qwebirc92665> I got something
<qwebirc92665> i just started hitting keys i got a menu
<mrand> If you're just going to be using this for myth, why bother installing gnome?
<qwebirc92665> settings accessories multimedia
<qwebirc92665> i won't be using it just for that...
<mrand> there you go.
<mrand> ok
<qwebirc92665> It may be months before I figure out how to use myth...wanted a working maching while I figured it out
<qwebirc92665> :)
<qwebirc92665> page underneatch is still the locked screen but I have a mouse now
<qwebirc92665> sweet...
<qwebirc92665> got synaptic
<mrand> that's strange.  Anyway, the easy way to add gnome is to use mythbuntu control centre.  Second easiest way is syantpic.
<qwebirc92665> gnome: Depends:swfdec-mozilla but it is not going to be installed
<qwebirc92665> synaptic not working as per above reason...
<qwebirc92665> control center attempt ensuing?
<mrand> I would think control centre would likely have the same problem... I'd switch to googling that message.
<qwebirc92665> ok...will do...I closed synaptic and black screened maching
<qwebirc92665> e
<mrand> I'll bet overscan is preventing you from seeing the menu bar along the top.
<mrand> qwebirc92665: check out bug 542404
<Zinn> Bug 542404 in meta-gnome2 (Ubuntu) "Package "gnome" is uninstallable due to conflicting dependencies on epiphany and swfdec-mozilla" [Low, Confirmed] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/542404
<qwebirc92665> I appreciate your help, thus far...but right now I'm bricked...
<mrand> changing repo's seemed to fix it for at least one user.
<qwebirc92665> will check on bug
<mrand> you're at a blank screen.  alt-tab take you to anything?
<qwebirc92665> ok...I haven't done anything with repositories yet...couldn't figure out how to get out of tv...as was booting into tv...
<qwebirc92665> no...alt tab fails
<mrand> keyboard might be useful if you can't reach the menu bar with your mouse: http://www.xfce.org/documentation/4.0/manuals/xfwm4#wm-keybindings
<Zinn> [www.xfce.org] Xfce - Window Manager
<qwebirc92665> that's probably what I hit accidentally earlier
<qwebirc92665> no keyboard input working just black screen going to have to hard reset
<qwebirc92665> crud...just got it unstuck I think right as I hit pwr but
<mrand> heh  or maybe it was the button press that unstuck it.
<qwebirc92665> That was also a thought...who knows
<qwebirc92665> this window is busy and not responding do you want to terminate the app myth tv front end
<qwebirc92665> yes
<mrand> sure.
<qwebirc92665> still haven't figured out what series of keystrokes is getting me out of that...much fun
<qwebirc92665> now where is control center?
<mrand> next time try alt+f1 or alt+f2.   Control centre should be in one of the menus ...   um, system?  gotta go look
<qwebirc92665> I seem to think it was f but then could not recreat
<qwebirc92665> will try alt next inevitable time
<qwebirc92665> now I understand why you asked why I wanted to install gnome...because it does have a desktop
<qwebirc92665> from what I could see there was no desktop, earlier...
<qwebirc92665> just the tv menus
<mrand> yeah... different people handle the system differently.  It was decided long ago that mythbuntu would be treated more like a "install and forget it" appliance.  Well, as install and forget as myth / linux can be, anyway.
<qwebirc92665> installing updates...maybe will fix some issues
<mrand> sorry... back after while.
<qwebirc92665> no problem...take care...
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-10-17
<ppcblaster> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<Moscherkobold> hello,
<Moscherkobold> maybe someone of you can help me
<Moscherkobold> frontendlog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/711278
<Zinn> [paste.ubuntu.com] Ubuntu Pastebin
<tgm4883> Moscherkobold, what TV card?
<Moscherkobold> ärm mom
<Moscherkobold> sundtek media tv pro
<tgm4883> hmm, not familiar with that one. You are trying to use the analog side of that?
<Moscherkobold> correct
<tgm4883> Do you know if it has a hardware encoder?
<Moscherkobold> not sure
<Moscherkobold> i will now try to get a newer ATI driver
<Moscherkobold> because i sill have this amd unsupport hardware watermark
<Ankhwatcher> I seem to have broken mythbuntu's ability to skip login, any ideas for how to get it back?
<patdk-lap> man, I with Running Grabber didn't own the system when I rescan videos
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-10-18
<corbinu> So I just did a fresh install of Mythbuntu 11.10 and I am trying to pull over some SQL into mysql but the root password does not seem to be empty by default as it was in the last version
<tmkt> Hey Hey
<tmkt> quick q
<tmkt> just upgraded to 11.10
<tmkt> have an HVr=1600...and every btton on my remote works
<tmkt> other the Ok
<tmkt> whats the best way to trouble shoot this?
<tmkt> irw isn't giving me any output on that key
<zuixro> Hey, I upgraded to 11.10 today, and it seems to have broken my video drivers. It's just booting to a blank screen. Does anyone know a quick way to fix it? I think I need to reinstall the video drivers, but I don't know the package name. It's an integrated ATI card.
<Moscherkobold> zuixro: one of these APU´s?
<Moscherkobold> you can download the newest version on the AMD homepage, in the support section
<Moscherkobold> you have to choose "desktop graphics" and then A-Series
<Moscherkobold> I´m also trying to install new drivers, because I still have this "AMD unsupported hardware" watermark in the lower right corner of my screen.
<Moscherkobold> maybe this is helpful for you, too? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/568015
<Zinn> [bugs.launchpad.net] Bug #568015 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu): “Watermark "AMD unsupported hardware" is displayed”
<Moscherkobold> at least the installation part of it
<superm1> zuixro, there is a fix http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...8&postcount=16
<superm1> zuixro, can you please add your logs to bug 876945 though?
<Zinn> Bug 876945 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Upgrade didn't properly set-up lightdm" [Undecided, New] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/876945
<superm1> we need to get the bottom of this to get it fixed
<Ankhwatcher> zuixro: I had to reinstall my nvidia-current to get 11.10 to work
<zuixro> superm1 I added my logs to that bug, but the forum link you posted isn't working. It just takes me to the main page for the forums. Can you resend the link?
<superm1> zuixro, thanks for adding logs, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11358168&postcount=16
<Zinn> [ubuntuforums.org] Ubuntu Forums - View Single Post - Mythbuntu 11.10 upgrade issues
<zuixro> superm1 Awesome thanks. It worked. I was up till like 3:30 last night trying to fix it
<superm1> zuixro, great.  hopefully we can move forward and get this fixed in update manager now since it's wreacking so much havok on upgraders
<superm1> we need more people to upgrade during beta, but it's hard to get people to sacrifice their stable boxes
<Ankhwatcher> do you guys know how to restore automatic login?
<Ankhwatcher> I broke mine getting the dm to work
<Ankhwatcher> also mythbuntu broadcasts to my monitor off to the left and I don't know why
<Ankhwatcher> I might have fixed the login issue: http://www.perturb.org/display/812_GDM_AutoLogin.html
<Zinn> [www.perturb.org] GDM AutoLogin
<Ankhwatcher> or not, I should know in a sec
<superm1> Ankhwatcher, that same post i gave zuixro should help
<Ankhwatcher> it looks worryingly like my computer might have decided to abandon startx again
<Ankhwatcher> superm1: ta
<superm1> Ankhwatcher, regarding lightdm automatic login not being set up automatically, that's this bug btw: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/854431
<Zinn> [bugs.launchpad.net] Bug #854431 in lightdm (Ubuntu): “GDM automatic login is not transitioned to lightdm automatic login”
<superm1> feel free to mark it as affecting you too
<Ankhwatcher> superm1: that's fixed the autologin
<Ankhwatcher> any ideas about the wonky screen?
<Ankhwatcher> it looks okay before the dm is launched but the desktop is off to the left
<Ankhwatcher> superm1: mine isn't an upgrade but a fresh install. I tried it because the upgrade broke everything.
<superm1> Ankhwatcher, ah, then that's another bug; that there is no tool for configuring lightdm autologin after install
<superm1> not sure how we're going to solve it, because gnome's approach is to do it all in gnome-control-center
<superm1> as for the wonky screen, nvidia-settings might be able to help you
<Ankhwatcher> superm1: I'm not sure how to de-wonk the screen in nvidia settings
<superm1> mess with resolution options and overscan (if available)
<Ankhwatcher> what about offset, what's that for?
<superm1> not sure
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-10-19
<qwebirc57865> Folks, since upgrading to 11.10 I've getting double keypresses from my mce remote.  It appears both lirc and X11 are processing the keypresses
<qwebirc57865> Any idea how to stop X11 from processing them?
<qwebirc57865> In 11.04 echo lirc > /sys/class/rc/rc0/protocols solved it, but this doesnt seem to work any more
<TandyUK> lucky you lol, i upgraded to 11.10, and havent had a display since
<TandyUK> the backend is fine, just forget about watchign abything lol
<qwebirc57865> I'm in the same boat, recodings have been banking up for 4 days :)
<xavieronassis> I switched from cable to satellite (Directv) and would love to use Myth again - is there a capture/TV card that will receive everything yet?
<tgm4883> xavieronassis, HDPVR
<rhpot1991> xavieronassis: this ^
<rhpot1991> qwebirc57865: that is caused by lirc and the kernel both seeing your remote
<rhpot1991> disable one
<baggar11> I'm seeing a lot of people having issues with the upgrade process to 11.10. Is there any issues with a clean install of 11.10?
<superm1> baggar11, there are issues with lightdm upgrading wrong
<superm1> that's the biggest one
<superm1> we're trying to work that out and push a fix to the archive
<superm1> i don't know of any others that will stand out, and that won't affect a clean install
<baggar11> sure, so that's mainly just during an upgrade process and not a clean install?
<superm1> baggar11, correct
<superm1> if you upgrade and hit it, there's a forum post explaining how to fix it at least
<baggar11> superm1: thanks
<TandyUK> [17:38:00] <superm1> baggar11, there are issues with lightdm upgrading wrong
<TandyUK> [20:03:54] <superm1> if you upgrade and hit it, there's a forum post explaining how to fix it at least
<TandyUK> mind sharing the link?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-10-20
<TandyUK> for anyone else who cant find it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11358168&postcount=16
<Zinn> [ubuntuforums.org] Ubuntu Forums - View Single Post - Mythbuntu 11.10 upgrade issues
* superm1 changed the topic of #ubuntu-mythtv to: is: Mythbuntu 11.10 released :: Please visit www.mythbuntu.org for more information :: Paste logs @ http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com ** Please stick around for people to answer your question :: Upgrade issues for 11.10, please see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11358168&postcount=16
<superm1> figured might as well add that to the topic until it's fixed considering how frequently it's happening
<rhpot1991> superm1: tgm4883 http://www.oilsprings.catan.com/rules/#.Tp-vXv3wdn0
<xavieronassis> HDPVR looks nice but I've got a spare computer or two and loved Mythbuntu's features. Can I not buy just a TV capture card that will record all channels from a satellite receiver?
<CyberKnet> xavieronassis: no
<CyberKnet> xavieronassis: well, maybe. depends what resolution you want to record in. if you want to record in HD, no. If you want to record downsampled to composite/svideo ... maybe if your satellite box will output on them.
<CyberKnet> superm1: wow. I totally hit that lightdm issue three or four days ago. No idea how I fixed it, but it did end up fixed. I certainly didn't remove unity-greeter.
<rhpot1991> xavieronassis: assuming you are in NA, if so then no you can't get anything that can tune all satellite channels, hd-pvr is your only bet if you want HD
<rhpot1991> xavieronassis: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0018LX0DY/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=baablogicnet-20&linkCode=as2&camp=217145&creative=399369&creativeASIN=B0018LX0DY
<Zinn> [www.amazon.com] N/A
<rhpot1991> not a terrible price, but certainly not great
<rhpot1991> I paid that much a year or two ago
<xavieronassis> What about non -HD? I Don't really care that much about HD, I just want to have the ability to record for time shifting. And yes, I'm in NA. Price isn't a deal killer but I really do like Mythbuntu - at least I did a few versions back.
<rhpot1991> xavieronassis: something like the old pvr-xxx series would work be able to record channel 3 off of coax or svideo
<rhpot1991> they are no longer made though, so you will have to find a used one
<rhpot1991> digital conversion and all
<xavieronassis> I don't fully understand the encryption(?) that is used on some of the satellite channels - I have a few of the Hauppauge cards but they won't receive some of the channels - seems like The History channel was one of them.
<xavieronassis> I'll have to fire up one of these machines and try it again - I have a PVR-350.
<xavieronassis> Do you know what OS is used on the HD-PVR?
<xavieronassis> Copying VCRs to disc is a plus too
<xavieronassis> crap! looks like Windows.
<xavieronassis> ...Arcsoft software...
<superm1> CyberKnet, yeah it's possible to fix without removing unity-greeter too, but that's the easier way
<superm1> rhpot1991, sounds like it's incompatible with other expansions
<superm1> interesting concept, but with only playing to 12 and getting victory points for just not spending oil i fell like it would go quick
<TandyUK> ok with this unity issue
<TandyUK> bearing in mind i am remote atm, how do i fix vnc viewer?
<TandyUK> i think X is running
<TandyUK> but x11vnc doesnt want to start
<TandyUK> its like X is runnign as root, but is using /home/myuser/.Xauthority
<TandyUK> were it should be running as myuser
<TandyUK> or using /root/.Xauthority
<TandyUK> and imho the beta test team needs sacking for letting that bug through
<TandyUK> 5 mythtv boxes i have upgraded now, all of them have hit exactly the same problem
<TandyUK> luckily 3 of them are test vm's
<TandyUK> but i still have a pissed of friend with no tv atm
<TandyUK> recorrding is fine btw, just cant watch anything
<TandyUK> dammit i was remote lol
<TandyUK> vpn just went down :(
<rhpot1991> superm1: hmmm did I send that to you in here?
<rhpot1991> xavieronassis: you can use the hd-pvr with mythbuntu
<rhpot1991> it doesn't have an OS on it, it is just a usb "tuner"
<rhpot1991> I wonder if you are looking at something different
<rhpot1991> and as far as satellite with a pvr-350 you would hook it up like so
<rhpot1991> dish -> stb -> pvr350
<rhpot1991> you can't hook directly in, need a stb in between
<xavieronassis> Guess I didn't read closely enough.. I saw "recorder" and assumed it was a standalone unit like Tivo or something.
<superm1> rhpot1991, yeah you did
<superm1> TandyUK, problem is we need more testers
<superm1> TandyUK, not enough people upgrade early to catch stuff like that
<superm1> everyone wants a stable myth box :)
<sourchimp> I just setup a mythtv-backend-master on my gateway computer, my ps3 on the LAN cannot find any media servers
<mattwj2002> hi guys
<mattwj2002> anyone here?
<mattwj2002> I am having problems with mythexport
<mattwj2002> could I get some help?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-10-21
<mattwj2002> anyone here?
<hot_wheelz> anyone been able to install ubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64.iso successfully?
<hot_wheelz> i mean mythbuntu
<lambsys> Anyone use a Zotac Zbox as a front end?
<rhpot1991> lambsys: similar
<rhpot1991> got a question?
<lambsys> I can't get it to recognize my sound card aplay -l yields no cards. A friend has the same box and he tells me he didn't have to do anything special to get his HDMI audio working.
<lambsys> This is from a fairly recent mythbuntu installation - maverick
<rhpot1991> lambsys: ya it should just work really
<rhpot1991> you need to let mythtv detect the sound devices
<rhpot1991> then choose (guess) the right one
<rhpot1991> and sometimes you have to launch alsamixer and make sure that things aren't muted
<rhpot1991> maybe check in your bios to make sure things aren't disabled?
<lambsys> I have a xbmc live on another partition and everything works fine there
<lambsys> Hmm alsamixer doesnt seem to open :/
<lambsys> Oh its in alsa-utils
<lambsys> bah I'm sure I'll figure this out eventually
<rhpot1991> lambsys: could try a newer version
<rhpot1991> that one is about a year old now
<lambsys> Yeah I am upgrading now
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-10-22
<likwid--> im upgrading to 11.10 now
<likwid--> hopefully wont have too many problems
<GrahamIRC> Hello, anyone here?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-10-23
<bb_bat_> seem to be having some bootup issues after upgrading to 11.10, when booting up, it repeatedly flashes the Nvidia slash
<Ankhwatcher> I'd like my myth-frontend to sleep or hibernate instead of shutting down when I choose close and shut down in mythtv.
<Ankhwatcher> Does anyone know how to do this?
<dekarl> is that a dedicated frontend without backend?
<Ankhwatcher> yes
<Ankhwatcher> the backend is running somewhere else
<Ankhwatcher> this computer only works as a frontend and does nothing else.
<dekarl> There's something similar on the wiki http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Putting_mythfrontend_to_sleep
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Putting mythfrontend to sleep - MythTV
<Ankhwatcher> dekarl: cool
<Ankhwatcher> my myth-backend seems to be badly out of sync with bbc broadcast times
<Ankhwatcher> it keeps cutting of the end of all the recordings.
<dekarl> so just use a higher default value for minutes to record over the endtime. (I take it you have the correct time set on your backend)
<dekarl> I use 5 minutes hard plus 5 minutes soft padding for all recordings. usually using ~2 minutes pre would have been enough, but I need up to 45 minutes post (due to the program times being off by a lot at night)
<patdk-lap> heh, I never had an issue with that
<patdk-lap> normally they all sync up exactly with ntp
<dekarl> patdk-lap: lucky you
<Ankhwatcher> dekarl: where would I change those settings?
<dekarl> hmm, I changed it via mythweb (RecordOverTime and RecordPreRoll) but that's only one way to do it and only half the settings
<dekarl> (the value is the time in seconds, soo RecordPreRoll of 300 is start 5 minutes early)
<dekarl> and hard padding (defaults for your recording rules, existing rules must be manually adjusted) is at DefaultEndOffset and DefaultStartOffset, it's the time in minutes
<dekarl> both are global settings
<Ankhwatcher> dekarl: ah mythweb would be convienent I'll do it there.
<Ankhwatcher> My DefaultEndOffset is set to 5 minutes
<Ankhwatcher> My TimeOffset is set to auto, would that affect this?
<dekarl> don't think so. But I have no idea what all these TimeOffsets are good for. IMHO they shoudl die
<Ankhwatcher> it's a shame the recorder can't pull the clock from the signal and record at it's pace
<dekarl> why? Is that time any better?
<Ankhwatcher> well if it records at a time in-sync with what it is recording then it will record at the right time
<Ankhwatcher> but they probably don't have a time signal.
<dekarl> IIRC every DVB mux must carry the time, but that doenst help with data that's just wrong
<Ankhwatcher> iirc?
<dekarl> if i remember correctly. Try dvbsnoop on PID 70
<Ankhwatcher> in immediate remote control?
<dekarl> well, you are looking for the TDT and TOT tables, whatever PID they go ;)
<dekarl> and you should have a PTS clock, might be interesting to look at that and see if it's any good
<dekarl> the tables are per Multiplex/Transport, the PTS should be per program (IIRC :)
<Ankhwatcher> my two linux boxes are showing about the same time, this windows computer is 30 seconds faster
<Ankhwatcher> Yes! I got that sleep function working
<Ankhwatcher> I had to do it slightly differently then the guide
<Ankhwatcher> Now I have yet-another new question:
<Ankhwatcher> when I watch HD through this frontend the video works fine but the sound stutters
<Ankhwatcher> it doesn't happen when I watch recorded hd, just streaming
<Ankhwatcher> I've tried changing the playback profile to slim, but that didn't help
<Ankhwatcher> any ideas?
<dekarl> What mythtv version are you running? I vaguely remember something about bbc hd stutter lately... (need to look it up)
<dekarl> http://code.mythtv.org/trac/ticket/10079 <- BBC HD audio when switching between 5.1 and 2.0
<dekarl> that's with livetv? does pausing and unpausing change it? (quoting from a ticket) but it's best to avoid LiveTV anyway :)
<Ankhwatcher> Not sure about pausing and unpausing
<Ankhwatcher> will try that
<Ankhwatcher> and what kind of talk is "it's best to avoid LiveTV anyway", where is your can-do linux spirit?
<dekarl> it's the "the developers don't use it, so it's likely to be less polished then recordings. patches appreciated" spirit
<dekarl> I prefer to stay in "known working well" land :)
<tgm4883> I'll agree with that, I can't remember the last time I watched Live TV at home
<Ankhwatcher> well pausing and playing the buffered stream instead didn't help unfortunately.
<dekarl> Ankhwatcher: then it's likely not http://code.mythtv.org/trac/ticket/6922
<Ankhwatcher> Doesn't look like it, no. The video plays perfectly smoothly
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-10-15
<qwebirc97605> Is there a way to add mythbuntu repos / mythbuntu-control-centre to a headless ubuntu server install?
<tgm4883> qwebirc97605, yes, which version are you looking for?
<qwebirc97605> I'm using 12.04 and I'd like to update my mythtv to 0.26
<tgm4883> apt-add-repository ppa:mythbuntu/0.26
<qwebirc97605> that's quick and easy.  THANKS!
<tgm4883> yw
<KjetilK> Hmmm, seems like the kernel-based lirc isn't using the  ~/.lirc/mythtv config, as most of the keys of the remote isn't working
<KjetilK> can anyone shed any light?
<rhpot1991> KjetilK: it doesn't use the lirc configs
<KjetilK> rhpot1991, right, so where do I set the keymaps?
<rhpot1991> http://askubuntu.com/questions/133513/tweaking-remote-control-in-kernel-lirc
<Zinn> [askubuntu.com] 12.04 - Tweaking Remote Control (In-Kernel LIRC) - Ask Ubuntu
<rhpot1991> that might help
<KjetilK> rhpot1991, thanks, I'll lok
<rhpot1991> you can force lirc to use the dev/input devices as well
<KjetilK> ok
<stevew> Installed Mythbuntu 12.04, upgraded to 12.04.1, tried to use MCC to upgrade MythTV from 0.25 to 0.26.  The Update Manager sees the new repository changes, downloads the changes, but then gets stuck trying to apply the changes.   It hangs (or appears to) with the spinning black ball thing.   Should this process take a long time?
<tgm4883> stevew, so you did the refresh, changed to 0.26, then did apply and that is where it's hanging?
<stevew> yes, exactly
<tgm4883> stevew, did you get a password prompt popup?
<stevew> yes, authenticated, and then the progress bar gets about 2/3 across before it hangs.
<tgm4883> hmm, interesting
<tgm4883> stevew, so that shouldn't take too long
<tgm4883> you can try running this in the terminal
<stevew> ok.
<tgm4883> apt-add-repository -y ppa:mythbuntu/0.26
<tgm4883> see if that throws any errors
<stevew> I'll need to kill the update manager.
<tgm4883> update manager is running now?
<stevew> Yes, it was still hanged (hung,hanging,etc...)
<stevew> Just killed it.
<stevew> ran apt-add-repository, that seems to have worked.
<tgm4883> stevew, weird, as that is exactly what mythbuntu-repos is doing in the background
<stevew> hmm.
<stevew> I'm not a package wizard.   How do you tell with version of mythtv is installed?
<stevew> *which version*
<tgm4883> dpkg -l mythtv*
<stevew> So it says I now have mythtv 2:0.26.0+fixes installed.
<tgm4883> stevew, sweet
<stevew> Not sure how that worked exactly.
<Bummed>  anyone have any data on how much horse power is needed to suppport  HDHome Duals on a network ?
<tgm4883> Bummed, what do you mean by horsepower?
<Bummed> looking around the house at the machines that are not currently dedicated to someing
<Bummed> I have a 2 thinkpads and a sony viao desktop
<tgm4883> Bummed, well the HDHR's are digital tuners, meaning that the stream already comes in compressed. So for recording, you're looking at disk write speed and network bandwidth
<Bummed> thinkpads are dual core with 4 GB of memory .. desktop is P4 with hyperthreading and 1 GB of memory
<Bummed> think any of those would work or should I go buy a new toy :-)
<tgm4883> those would work for recording
<tgm4883> you could probably record with a P3
<rhpot1991> video playback will be the most intensive operation
<Bummed> and I do have a couple of more powerful machines that I can off hours off load commercial cutting and transcoding to
<rhpot1991> and most people normally use an nvidia graphics card and offload that work via vdpau
<Bummed> so for play back and intel GMA HD is a bad idea ?
<KjetilK> so, I uninstalled lirc to rely on the kernel drivers and went through http://forum.xbmc.org/showthread.php?tid=104541
<KjetilK> that seemed to work very nicely, but then I decided to see if I could get it up on boottime
<KjetilK> now, I realize that something actually does come up at bootime, because some keys work in Myth
<KjetilK> but putting the keymap in has no apparent effect on which keys work in Myth...
<KjetilK> I have an imon and a mceusb
<KjetilK> if I can get the latter to work, that'd be all I need
<KjetilK> hmmm, I'm not getting any test events, but I guess the imon now tries to catch it all...
 * KjetilK tries to blacklist imon stuff
<KjetilK> oh, it looks like ir-keytable crashes shortly after startup
 * KjetilK has the feeling it is just mappings from e.g. KEY_OK to keys that are missing, where do I set that in a kernel-only case?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-10-16
<oops1> I think the mythtv-backend service is starting before my eth1 interface (connected directly to HDHR) is ready.  Anyone know how to modify /etc/init/mythtv-backend.conf to fix that?
<Hoochster> Anyone having any issues with MythBuntu 0.26 changing channels in LiveTV?
<Hoochster> I can goto LiveTV no problem and that works, but when I try to change to any other channel from there it drops me back to the Menu with an Error opening jump program file buffer.
<Hoochster> BE Log:  http://pastebin.com/NTB1JFEF   FE Log:  http://pastebin.com/8Ju8V4rV
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] MythBackend after Frontend switches to LiveTV and starts watching a channel, the - Pastebin.com
<homebrewcider> hi there, my frontend keeps crashing all of a sudden. Only thing that's changed that I know of is my backend updated and crashed halfway through, then upon restarting it gave me the option (which I took) t o do a partial upgrade
<homebrewcider> my frontend won't connect to the backend all of a sudden, can anbody help?
<Gibby> Hey guys, long time no see or chat.. Finally just did my .24 to .26 upgrade along with 10.04 to 12.04, so far have not lost any settings or DB issues, but I get the following when trying to query with mythtv-status http://pastebin.com/LUgKAL7N
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] root@mythserver1:~# mythtv-status Our child has stopped talking to us, kill it - Pastebin.com
<wangel> dexit
<Arch_NME> hi
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-10-17
<codenomics> hello
<Arch_NME> hi
<homebrewcider> Hi all, can someone help me, my backend updated and stalled halfway through, since then my frontend won't login to the backend
<tgm4883> dmfrey, ping
<dmfrey> hey there
<tgm4883> dmfrey, so I noticed something odd last night
<tgm4883> since I had originally installed the 1.0 apk from github, the play store never realized that there was a 1.0.2 upgrade available
<dmfrey> you will have to uninstall that one and install it from the market
<tgm4883> although if I went into the play store, it said it was installed
<tgm4883> yea I did
<dmfrey> if you go to the page
<dmfrey> oh, ok
<tgm4883> I just didn't know if that was common knowledge
<tgm4883> might be worth mentioning somewhere
<dmfrey> it prompted me on one of my devices to uninstall it first, then install the market version
<dmfrey> i was unaware of it as well
<tgm4883> yea, might just want to send something to the list mentioning that issue, easy enough to check by clicking the about button in the app
<tgm4883> 1.0 doesn't have any info
<dmfrey> right
<tgm4883> (or you could link to a screenshot of the new icon as well)
<dmfrey> i am trying to see if there is a way maven can input that for me right into the code
<dmfrey> btw, how have upgrades to .26 been going?
<dmfrey> i haven't had a chance to do it yet
<tgm4883> They work pretty well, we've worked out a few issues with the packaging
<dmfrey> i know pat had an issue where the db info wasn't transfered into the config.xml, which is an easy fix
<dmfrey> that's good
<tgm4883> dmfrey, yea I'm not 100% sure on his issue
<tgm4883> (I listen to mythtvcast :) )
<dmfrey> :)
<tgm4883> it sounds similar to the issue we fixed in packaging
<dmfrey> our audio has been crap lately, something with the mumble server i think :)
<dmfrey> cool
<tgm4883> but IIRC I thought at the time I was listening that it sounded different
<tgm4883> yea a little bit of static
<dmfrey> i thought i saw some stuff on the mailing list about it as well
<tgm4883> dmfrey, yea the mailing list stuff is what we fixed
<tgm4883> dmfrey, the format of config.xml changed, and we were still looking for the old version
<dmfrey> gotcha
<tgm4883> that issue has been resolved
<dmfrey> i am hoping to work on the upgrade this weekend after my wife goes to work and the kids are asleep :)
<dmfrey> she works overnights at the hospital, i get a lot of free time once the kids go to bed
<tgm4883> I've also heard of an issue of config.xml getting zeroed out, but upstream tells me that is fixed
<dmfrey> cool
<tgm4883> MythTV does all the conversions to that file, we just read from it
<dmfrey> i have been working a new view for the episodes, btw
<dmfrey> so just clicking on one will not kick off the stream anymore
<dmfrey> take you to details page
<tgm4883> hmm
<dmfrey> then can start the video, or kick it off on the backend so you can watch it later with no wait time for hls transcode
<tgm4883> I'm not sure if you should change that functionality
<tgm4883> what if you made it bring that up on long press
<tgm4883> or rather, long press brings up a menu with "details", "play on frontend", etc
<dmfrey> yeah, i plan on adding a context menu for some of that stuff
<dmfrey> when in tablet view it will all be one view
<tgm4883> cool
<dmfrey> so groups/episodes/selected episode details
<dmfrey> should look pretty good...if I can figure out the layouts (not my strength :) )
<tgm4883> it might be helpful to have sort of a troubleshooting area. I could see issues with doing HLS on a bunch of videos and needing to clean it up later
<tgm4883> so having something that reported all of the HLS streams on the backend with options to kill each one would be nice
<dmfrey> yeah, there is gonna be a "playlist" view that shows what is currently transcoded on the server
<tgm4883> nice
<dmfrey> just sent you a hand drawing of what I am  planning
<tgm4883> dmfrey, looks good
<dmfrey> they way they are constructed, each piece becomes a pluggable fragment that can be just packaged up together in a layout
<dmfrey> so on a phone, you only see one fragment
<dmfrey> but on a tablet you will get all 3 in one view
<dmfrey> then the split action bar also makes it easier to add that common actions (i.e. watch, add to playlist, delete, etc.)
<dmfrey> falls to bottom on phone, or moves back to top on tablet in landscape
<dmfrey> really flexible
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-10-18
<Gibby> http://www.mythbuntu.org/ is down, fyi since earlier today
<tgm4883> Gibby, thanks, I've already emailed Daviey about it
<Gibby> rgr, just checking, have link to an iso download by chance?
<tgm4883> Gibby, yep
<tgm4883> sec
<tgm4883> Gibby, where you at?
<tgm4883> USA? UK?
<Gibby> USA
<Gibby> 32bit please
<tgm4883> ftp://ftp.osuosl.org/pub/mythbuntu
<Gibby> finally upgrading from 10.04 to 12.04, well tried to upgrade my network boot, no luck ;(, trying to install mythbuntu to sdcard now
<tgm4883> I've always done fresh installs myself
<Gibby> yeah, i was trying to do a fresh mythbuntu 12.04 diskless install, but mythbuntu is no longer in ltsp, tried using do-release-upgrade with no luck
<Gibby> i am way behind, was on .23 i belive
<tgm4883> yea we haven't really supported ltsp for like 4 years
<Gibby> it worked great in 10.04 lol
<Gibby> was close to getting it to work, but had to many hacks on it
<wangel> what's wrong with mythbuntu.org ?
<tgm4883> wangel, IDK
<tgm4883> I can't ping the server anymore
<wangel> yah
<wangel> and
<wangel> isitdownformeoreveryoneisitdownformeoreveryone
<wangel> ack
<wangel> www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com says everyone :D
<wangel> 2isitdownformeoreveryone
<tgm4883> and that is the best I can do for a server that is physically in another country
<wangel> aye
<wangel> I guess myth 0.26 is offical now?
<tgm4883> wangel, something you need off of it?
<tgm4883> wangel, yes
<tgm4883> for awhile now
<wangel> I just wanted to see if they where supporting it
<tgm4883> wangel, mythbuntu?
<wangel> aye
<tgm4883> yes we are
<tgm4883> for 12.04
<wangel> yep, I have 12.04 installed
<tgm4883> so you would need to activate the 0.26 repo
<wangel> anything special I need to do to upgrade it?  I don't have the experital repo selected....  Ok
<wangel> just go and select the 0.26 repo
<wangel> and type in the passphrase?
<tgm4883> wangel, if you hit refresh, you don't need to enter the passphrase anymore
<wangel> ahhh, good deal
<tgm4883> it should refresh and see that 0.26 is released
<wangel> see how long it's been since I upgraded :D
<tgm4883> wangel, well to be fare, that whole thing is newish in 12.04
<wangel> ah
<wangel> I enjoy doing updates and stuff from command line
<wangel> guess I should go read what's changed :D
<Gibby> any thoughts on cheap remotes? my wife and kids go through them like crazy and just ran out, I can't find the ones I was using anymore they were just cheap $10 from china but worked great and were backlit
<wangel> tell them to stop eating them :D
<Gibby> lol, doesn't work out that way
<Killerkiwi> is there a dev/nightly build of the XBMC MythTV PVR plugin anywhere ?
<Shadow__X> Killerkiwi: that plugin is not associated with mythtv
<Shadow__X> also whenever i have tested it the experience was not as good as a native frontend
<homebrewcider> Had my backend pause on an update and now my frontend won't login to it, can somebody help please?
<Killerkiwi> is the frontend on the same machine?
<homebrewcider> no
<Killerkiwi> check mythbuntu control center that Remote MySQL connections is enabled
<Killerkiwi> some times mysql updates disable it
<homebrewcider> thank you
<homebrewcider> that simple
<homebrewcider> thank you killerkiwi
<rhpot1991> dmfrey: superm1 says that a fresh install of the android app pulled all guide data and took about 15 minutes
<superm1> well i assume it pulled all data, it took about 15 minutes to finish whatever it was doing
<dmfrey> but it should have all been done in the background
<dmfrey> shouldn't have affected usability
<superm1> yeah it was in the background
<dmfrey> was it that the notification was there that long?
<superm1> yeah, it wasn't causing usability issues, just seemed peculiar that the whole thing had to be downloaded
<rhpot1991> superm1: I wonder if you needed to dismiss it or something
<rhpot1991> and it just waited there for a while
<superm1> no it was showing progress the whole time
<superm1> just moving slowly and pegging network for a while
<rhpot1991> hmmm
<rhpot1991> bad connection?
<dmfrey> during that process it is downloading each hour of the program guide
<dmfrey> i am working on a way to better load this stuff
<rhpot1991> dmfrey: how much is it loading up front now?
<dmfrey> but I find that some of these calls that return a lot of data is slow to generate the file on the server
<dmfrey> the total file is less than 1mb
<dmfrey> for each hour
<dmfrey> at least on my system
<dmfrey> rhpot1991, it is downloading 288 hours worth, which is what is loaded on the server
<dmfrey> it will be changing in an upcoming release
<rhpot1991> ah I thought it was doing on demand already
<dmfrey> it is only the first time through
<dmfrey> after it just "catches up" with what has not been loaded yet
<andylockran> hey guys, I'm runnign mythbuntu on my revo 1600 - any ideas how to enable vdpau?
<andylockran> is vdpau supported on 2:0.25.2+fixes.20120801.46cab93-0ubuntu1
<tgm4883> andylockran, should be
<andylockran> tgm4883: i get pretty choppy feedbac,and in the setup wizard can't set vdpau as an output option
<andylockran> running nvidia 304.43 driver
<andylockran> any recommendations?
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> is libvdpau1 installed?
<tgm4883> also check frontend logs
<andylockran> frotnend logs - will check there
<andylockran> Oct 18 22:01:24 media mythfrontend[3350]: E CoreContext mythrender_vdpau.cpp:603 (CreateOutputSurface) VDPAU: Error at mythrender_vdpau.cpp:603 (#25, A catch-all error, used when no other error code applies.)
<zurvan> Is there any known issues with atom processor, ION second generation GPU and mythtv frontend?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-10-19
<Gibby> can anyone help me with overscan on the new nvidia drivers?
<Gibby> how do i uninstall the nvidia driver that was installed during installation with mythtbuntu?
<homebrewcider> hi there, is there any way to change a setup menu item from the desktop and not  'IN' Mythbuntu.  I can't change menu items and get no picture after changing ONE menu item. HELP !!
<homebrewcider> hi there, is there any way to change a setup menu item from the desktop and not  'IN' Mythbuntu.  I can't change menu items and get no picture after changing ONE menu item. HELP !!
<homebrewcider> hi there, is there any way to change a setup menu item from the desktop and not  'IN' Mythbuntu.  I can't change menu items and get no picture after changing ONE menu item. HELP !!
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-10-20
<qwebirc3111> Hello. I know there are emulators on Mythbuntu 11 (nintendo, sega).  Are they in Mythbuntu 10, 9 and 8?
<tgm4883> emulators are outside the scope of mythtv, mythgame offers the ability to launch outside emulators, so whatever is available outside of mythtv is available to mythgame
<qwebirc3111> OK. Thank you.
<qwebirc3111> And, where is the document with the steps for create a live usb with Mythbuntu? Thank you.
<Shred00> given that ubuntu-proper packages mythtvfs, i wonder why the mythbuntu team are not packaging it also
<tgm4883> qwebirc3111, I don't think there is documentation on that. If you are running ubuntu you can use the usb creator, if you are using something else unetbootin should work
<tgm4883> Shred00, Not sure what you mean by that
<Shred00> perhaps mythtfs.py is moribund anyway
<Shred00> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Mythfs.py
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Mythfs.py - MythTV Official Wiki
<tgm4883> Shred00, so you'll notice that is for 0.24, and doesn't say it works with 0.25 or 0.26.
<Shred00> tgm4883: yes.  see my subsequent msgs.
<Shred00> seems that mythtvfs in ubuntu is something different anyway.
<tgm4883> ah yes
<qwebirc3111> thank you everyone
<qwebirc3111> bye
<Shred00> mythtvfs in ubuntu doesn't seem compatible with 0.25-fixes either
<Shred00> http://outflux.net/software/pkgs/mythtvfs-fuse/
<Zinn> [outflux.net] MythTVfs
<Name141> Hello, I was wondering if there is a list of known working OTA USB dealy .. whompers.. tuners or whatever you want to call it
<Name141> such as would this work ? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815153016&name=Video-Devices-TV-Tuners
<Zinn> [www.newegg.com] Newegg.com - ENCORE PC HDTV Tuner ENUTV-DAQ USB 2.0 Interface
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-10-21
<j_v> I know how to setup xmltv for multiple lineups, but how to to setup the backend to use my grab data?
<noisymime> Anyone about running the 0.26 branch on 12.04?
<j_v> OK, I think I've find out how to get my xml data imported into the database; I just need to make sure that mythfilldatabase is only run with the data I've retrieved.
<dmfrey> tgm4883, you there?
<tgm4883> dmfrey, yep
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, I got to play with a xps 13 at a release party yesterday. I'm sold on it now
<Shred00> does/will mythbunutu's 0.26 packages take care of all of the switch to UTC shenanigans during the upgrade?
<Shred00> seems it does perhaps:
<Shred00>     if ! mysql_tzinfo_to_sql /usr/share/zoneinfo/ | mysql $SECURITY_INFO mysql >/dev/null 2>&1; then
<superm1> Shred00: yeah it loads all the time zone stuff into sql for you
<superm1>  there are some warnings that come up while loading, but they should be harmless
<qwebirc86618> Just installed 12.04, I have a hvr-2250, installed the NXP7164-2010-03-10.1.fw, I now have analog support
<qwebirc86618> My bug is that if i record on one channel and try to view live tv on the other I get a blue screen.
<qwebirc86618> Would also like to know if there is any hope of making the remote work on this card.
<qwebirc86618> bump
<qwebirc37301> My computer crashed, so reposting. Just installed 12
<qwebirc37301> 12.04 and I have a HVR-2250, I installed the NXP7164-2010-03-10.1.fw firmware and I now have analaog support. My probleme is that if I schedule a show to record and then try to watch live tv I get a blue screen.
<qwebirc37301> I`ve searched every possible website and nothing works. What did I miss.
<qwebirc37301> Also I would like to know if there is any chance for the remote to ever work.
<aramus> Hi there for some reason whenever my myth system starts it always ask me for my language selection and to enter the backend data.  I am using mythbuntu 12.04  how do i avoid this?
<qwebirc37301> aramus, I fixed it by adding a timeout on page 2 of the window that pops up. I played with the values and even now when it restarts I get a warning that the backend is not running but after a couple of seconds it goes away.
<ScuffMcGruff> Can anyone comment on if an E2160 + 4670 would do MythTV OK ?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-10-14
<qwebirc13772> hi once i have it installed mythbuntu how i get onit from windows browser to add files and do dlna/upnp?
<qwebirc13772> on it i mean
<ray2> hi
<ray2> hi once i have it installed mythbuntu how i get on it from windows browser to
<ray2> add files i have on pc
<ray2> and do upnp/dlna
<Kwisher> where are your files going to be stored or served from, linux or windows?
<ray2> i want to move them from my windows to mythubuntu from my windows pc
<ray2> and put them on linux one i will be installing
<ray2> understand
<ray2> Kwisher:
<Kwisher> you can do it with an external disk or over a network
<ray2> Kwisher: how i do it over network if got a router?
<ray2> and how i dlna/uypnp so it shows on tv?
<Kwisher> are you using mythtv for more than a media server?
<ray2> im new here sorry
<ray2> only want it for dlna/unpn dont got tv turner card
<Kwisher> you should look at something else besides mythtv then, like xbmc
<ray2> Kwisher: i want to run linux and install it on other pc what recamend
<ray2> so i dont eat room on pc
<ray2> Kwisher: understand
<Kwisher> on the win machine share the drive/folder where your files are
<ray2> Kwisher: cant i use ip to log into it?
<ray2> to copy files over
<Kwisher> from linux you can then browse for the share with your file browser and copy your files
<ray2> Kwisher: cant i use ip to long into linux
<ray2> so i dont have to shar it
<ray2> share it
<Kwisher> do you understand basic network file sharing?
<ray2> yes it uses port
<ray2> and ever thing can see it
<Kwisher> no ports
<ray2> some do need ports
<Kwisher> not internaly on your lan
<ray2> but what about upnp and dlna to tv
<ray2> Kwisher:
<Kwisher> can your tv see windows shares?
<ray2> it see it if uses dln/upnp software
<ray2> like xbmc and plex
<Kwisher> i don't use dlnp so i can't help you
<Kwisher> sorry
<ray2> Kwisher: do you use upnp?
<Kwisher> nope, very insecure
<Kwisher> good luck with your project
<ray2> Kwisher: is this better GeeXboX
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-10-19
<louisdk> I've a backend and a frontend. That'll not connect. Mythbuntu 12.04 with Mythtv 0.27. frontend says that the IP might be wrong, but everything  seems all right and the backend server is running.
<Hydroponx> what address is the backend listening on ?
<Hydroponx> and is your mysql user account configured to allow remote connections ?
<louisdk> Hydroponx: The backend is configured with bind-adress 192.168.1.132 which is also typed in mythtv-setup. When connecting from the backend with "mysql -umythtv -pPassword -h 192.168.1.132.
<Hydroponx> can you connect to mysql directly from the remote frontend machine?
<louisdk> Hydroponx: Yes I can.
<louisdk> If I type "telnet localhost 6543" on the backend I get in. However if I type "telnet 192.1.1.132 6543" from the frontend I'm unable to connect. I don't understand this as the pin code on the backend is set to 0000 and therefore i should allow other frontends to connect.
<Hydroponx> firewall ?
<Hydroponx> or is your backend only configured for localhost  ?
<louisdk> Hyldroponx: I have no firewall on the internal network. And as I see it my backend is configured for 192.168.1.x. Conf files: http://pastebin.com/F8d9vDUC
<louisdk> 192.168.1.132 is the ip of my backend
<Hydroponx> well, mysql is configured for all addresses, yes
<Hydroponx> but, can you telnet to 192.168.1.132 6543 on the backend itself?
<louisdk> Yes. telnet 192.168.1.132 6543 works fine on the backend.
<Hydroponx> and can you browse the internet from the frontend?
<louisdk> wait. I can also to 192.168.1.132 6543 from my laptop but not from my frontend, so this must be a network problem on the frontend. Yes I can browse the network on the frontend and ping google.com
<tgm4883> louisdk, do you have a firewall on the backend?
<louisdk> tgm4883. No I don't. It's a newly installed machine and I've even disabled ufw.
<tgm4883> hmm
<Hydroponx> whats output of route show?
<louisdk> nmap output from my laptop: http://pastebin.com/X9kYWrJP - Same on frontend.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-10-20
<w00ds> howdy
<w00ds> i think my mythtv backend is running version .26
<w00ds> when i download the latest mythbuntu frontend and try to connect it to the backend, it says database schema doesn't match
<w00ds> where do i go from here? (i can't get .27 installed, so another scenario please)
<tgm4883> w00ds, the latest mythbuntu ISO we have is 12.04 and runs 0.25
<w00ds> ah, k.
<tgm4883> but we do have mythbuntu repos for upgrading to 0.26 or 0.27
<tgm4883> w00ds, so you'll likely just need to use that
<w00ds> so i install the .25
<w00ds> then use the repo to upgrade to .26?
<tgm4883> yep
<w00ds> any documentation on how to add the repo?
<tgm4883> just make sure your backend is actually 0.26
<tgm4883> if you use mythbuntu control center, it's in there
<tgm4883> just change to 0.26
<w00ds> i can't get mythbuntu installed onto my box
<w00ds> so im trying to use just the "try me"
<w00ds> thing
<tgm4883> then go and do updates as usual (apt-get update & apt-get upgrade)
<tgm4883> err, apt-get dist-upgrade
<w00ds> complains about some kernel error.
<tgm4883> when booting the iso?
<w00ds> i boot the iso
<w00ds> get the main screen
<w00ds> with 2 icons
<w00ds> try frontend.
<w00ds> install mythbuntu
<w00ds> i tried the install, it gets like 75% through
<w00ds> then fails due to kernel ...
<tgm4883> strange. Did you verify the MD5SUM of your ISO?
<w00ds> didnt do that ... ill try grabbing the file again.
<w00ds> im using a Zotac box
<w00ds> for my HTPC
<w00ds> frontend*
<tgm4883> if you pull the torrent, you can point it at the file you downloaded and it should repair it if it's broken
<tgm4883> I have an older zotac box for my frontend, works well
<tgm4883> I can't stay around to help though. The people I've been waiting for just showed up and I need to hang some drywall
<w00ds> thanks tgm
<w00ds> appreciate your help a lot
<w00ds> good luck with the drywall work
<w00ds> howdy
<w00ds> so i got mythbuntu installed
<w00ds> but the watch tv isn't working
<w00ds> playing recorded things works though
<Hydroponx> what happens when you try to watch tv ?
<w00ds> screen goes kinda black
<w00ds> then goes to a big 1
<w00ds> then back to many menu
<Hydroponx> what do the frontend logs show ?
<w00ds> good question, rebooting the box right now (it froze when trying to play a recorded show)
<w00ds> my HTPC i got setup is a 64GB SSD in a Zotac box
<w00ds> how can i view the frontend logs?
<Hydroponx> it's in /var/log/mythtv/
<Hydroponx> cat, tail, nano, vi, more, less
<Hydroponx> lots of options :)
<w00ds> says live_tv not sucessfully started
<w00ds> Core Context: tv_play.cpp
<w00ds> my hdhomerun_config
<w00ds> shows that its running fine.
<Hydroponx> might need to turn up loggin to see what's going on, or look at backend logs too
<Hydroponx> i've gotta run to the store so i'll be back shortly
<w00ds> k
<w00ds> backend is on a diff box
<w00ds> that shouldn't be the issue though?
<w00ds> this HTPC is just frontend
<w00ds> to watch Live TV do I need to setup the HTPC as a "second backend"?
<w00ds> so I am able to configure the tuners or something?
<Hydroponx> no
<Hydroponx> just a frontend is fine
<w00ds> k
<Hydroponx> but, it may be failing due to something you see in the backend logs
<w00ds> Oct 20 11:11:35 VarnerServer  mythbackend[4202]: E TVRecEvent channelbase.cpp:222 (IsTunable) ChannelBase(3): IsTunable(MPEG2TS,2) Failed to find channel in DB on input '2'
<w00ds> maybe because my tuners I have them set for channel 2
<w00ds> but i don't have a channel 2 anymore.
<w00ds> Oct 20 11:28:29 VarnerServer  mythbackend[4202]: E TVRecEvent dtvchannel.cpp:241 (SetChannelByString) DTVChan(1319ADB2-1): SetChannelByString(2): Unable to find channel in database. Oct 20 11:28:29 VarnerServer  mythbackend[4202]: E TVRecEvent tv_rec.cpp:3748 (TuningFrequency) TVRec(3): Failed to set channel to 2. Reverting to kState_None Oct 20 11:28:29 VarnerServer  mythbackend[4202]: I TVRecEvent tv_rec.cpp:1043 (HandleStateC
<w00ds> so thats the backend issue
<w00ds> http://pastebin.com/xRTw5Z9E    this a bit better to read t
<w00ds> hmm, im stumped
<w00ds> went through configurations on frontend again
<w00ds> nothing i could see that is wrong
<w00ds> got it working
<w00ds> guess my zotac box isn't beef enough to handle 720/1080p stuff
<w00ds> lags a lot and such
<Kwisher> w00ds: what gpu?
<w00ds> Kwisher: sorry about that, went to lunch
<w00ds> im running on a http://www.zotacusa.com/zbox-ad02-plus.html
<w00ds> site says:  Onboard Video	AMD Radeon™ HD 6310
<w00ds> CPU Integrated	AMD E-350 APU 1.6 GHz Dual-Core
<w00ds> might as well run the darn thing from my iphone 5!!! be faster, lol
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-10-13
<Phiro> Switching back to the high quality playback did indeed fix the locking up issue when exiting playback.
<Phiro> So I'm going to guess that the proprietary amd video driver - the updated one - isn't super-cool w/opengl.
<Phiro> So I watched some videos of video artifacts to figure out what I'm seeing, and I know it's not judder, or what people were calling tearing in PC games, but a vsync issue video was pretty close, so using google, I find this in the mythtv.org site:
<Phiro> The most obvious side effect of improper timing in MythTV is an effect known as "frame tearing", and can be seen during horizontal pans in scenes or in scenes where there is a high amount of horizontal motion
<Phiro> and their diagrams seem spot-on with my issue
<Phiro> Hurm, switching to vdpau might fix this, if my video card supports vdpau? I've never tried enabling it, for some reason I thought vdpau was some sort of external video playback device like a slingbox or something that you feed some signal to.
<Phiro> What is the preferable order, between normal/opengl/vdpau?
<tgm4883> vdpau is offloading of decoding to the video card
<tgm4883> TMK, it doesn't have anything to do with opengl
<tgm4883> you're talkinga bout different things
<Patrickdk> I have always found vdpau unusable
<Patrickdk> as it normally only works with *perfect* streams
<Patrickdk> any corruption or errors, and they normally go nuts
<Patrickdk> also vdpau causes funky issues with overlays
<tgm4883> It does?
<tgm4883> I don't think I've ever had an issue with it
<Patrickdk> ya, you can't overlay ontop of something that the video card is decoding and doing for you
<Patrickdk> :)
<Patrickdk> unless that was changed at some point, to work around the issue somehow
<tgm4883> Patrickdk: not sure if you are talking about something else, but the on screen display works fine with VDPAU
<Patrickdk> is the onscreen display seethrough?
<Phiro> tgm4883: I know they have nothing to do with each other, per se. I'm having a small problem of horizontal tearing and I tried switching from high quality to opengl high quality, and the problem got less, but the frontend locks up on me every time when I exit video playback.
<Phiro> So I'm back to high quality, and when I researched horizontal tearing, vdpau was sort of suggested.
<Phiro> I'm also still somewhat guessing my issues is "horizontal tearing".
<Patrickdk> oh. looks like overlays do work, now atleast
<Patrickdk> but seems like it's really finiky though, and if you ahve any kinds of issues, it's recommended to try disabling it
<Patrickdk> I just use too many non-perfect streams to make vdpau useful, stuff vdpau doesn't understand so can't decode, atsc streams that have errors in it, and all kinds of fun things
<Phiro> kk
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-10-16
<qwebirc48096> `
<qwebirc48096> `i just did a fresh install of mythbuntu 14.x - i ca not get network to work any ideas
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-10-19
<mgriego> Has anyone noticed any problems with upnp on some devices following the most recent update?  The SSDP fix that went into the fixes/.27 tree that was pushed out yesterday *seems* to have caused my WD TV Live to no longer be able to see the Myth backend
<mgriego> sorry, this is on 14.04LTS
<mgriego> I'm trying to determine if it was in fact the most recent update or not.  I've been able to track down what I *think* the problem is.  Looks like the mythbackend isn't responding to the M-SEARCH requests properly.  The responses should go back to the originating UDP port, but mythbackend is sending them to port 1900.
<mgriego> I'm not seeing how that SSDP fix would have caused this, but the timing is just too suspicous.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-10-13
<spoky99> hi all
<spoky99> someone could help me with mythwelcome?
<spoky99> it refuse shutdown
<spoky99> mythshutdown --check show me "Not OK to shutdown"
<spoky99> how can I understand why?
<Jay2k1> spoky99 check its return code
<Jay2k1> err, exit code
<spoky99> Mythshutdown: --status or Mythshutdown: --check?
<spoky99> status = 32 check = 1
<Jay2k1> status actually
<Jay2k1> https://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Mythshutdown#Querying_the_system_status
<Jay2k1> queued or pending jobs
<spoky99> I understand reading in mythweb the job queue
<spoky99> (I didn't know that mythweb show the job queue!)
<spoky99> the pending job are metadate search
<Jay2k1> :)
<spoky99> metadata search
<spoky99> I'm searcing how disable it or make it work
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-10-14
<spoky99> hi all!
<spoky99> Someone could help me to disable metadata search? I disable it into mythttv-setup and in mythfrontend setting, but open new job and stop the shutdown of mythtv
<spoky99> is there any other menu or setting that disable the metadata of new recorded program?
<utente> about mythfilldatabase, I know mythbackend run mythfilldatabase automatically every 24 hours, I found that to test that is really difficult, can I change that as to run each hour so I can test that and be sure it's working well? I'm looking a way to test mythfilldatabase. I setted in GENERAL in mythbackend-setup ,automatically update program listings enabled,  guide data program "mythfilldatabase". execution start at 4 ,execution stop
<utente> at 5. If I on my pc during night at 4:00am should mythfilldatabse run automatically during startup?? should mythfilldatabase run also if  it's not 24hours from the last time it has been run??
<spoky99> Someone could help me to disable metadata search? I disable it into mythttv-setup and in mythfrontend setting, but open new job and stop the shutdown of mytht
<spoky99> is there any other menu or setting that disable the metadata of new recorded program?
<spoky99> I disable it into frontend setup and mythtv-setup but mythtv still launch a job every recorded program, it don't work and block shutdown
<rhpot1991> utente: <rhpot1991> but the rerun time is based on the recommendation from SD
<rhpot1991> <rhpot1991> and I believe it should run on boot any time after that
<rhpot1991> <rhpot1991> you can run by hand to verify things as well
<rhpot1991> in case you didn't see me say that in the other channel
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-10-15
<spoky999> Hi all
<spoky999> I need know how disable "look up metadata" and "auto-flag commercials" every time that I had a recording rules, they don't work, add new job that the system don't execute and stop the mythwelcome shutdown
<spoky999> I disable it in mythtv-setup and into the mythfrontend setup, I don't found the recording rules themplate configuration page
<spoky999> someone know how disable it?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-10-16
<utente_> To enable Mythmote App on android as remote you have to enable “enable network remote control interface” in SETUP-GENERAL- sixth page of mythfrontend. When mythfronten is running you can check with “telnet 127.0.0.1 6546” if the network control interface is enabled. But if you use Mythwelcome you have to close Mythfrontend to shutdown the system, and that mean to disable the
<utente_> network remote control interface too. Then Mythmote App on your smartphone do not work with Mythwelcome,and you need the keyboard just to press “ENTER”  to restart Mythfrontend. Any solution to that? Anyway to make “telnet 127.0.0.1 6546” persistent in mythbuntu?? Thanks
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-10-17
<utente> I'm asking again, hoping someone know more about that: To enable Mythmote App on android as remote you have to enable “enable network remote control interface” in SETUP-GENERAL- sixth page of mythfrontend. When mythfronten is running you can check with “telnet 127.0.0.1 6546” if the network control interface is enabled. But if you use Mythwelcome you have to close Mythfrontend to shutdown the system, and that mean to disable the
<utente> network remote control interface too. Then Mythmote App on your smartphone do not work with Mythwelcome,and you need the keyboard just to press “ENTER”  to restart Mythfrontend. Any solution to that? Any way/solution to make “telnet 127.0.0.1 6546” persistent ?? Thanks
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-10-18
<smacktalk>  I just bought a card Hauppauge WinTV-HVR-1800 ATSC/QAM/NTSC/FM PCIe x1 TV Tuner Card it's not being automagically installed with my new mythtv install
<smacktalk> anyone know how to troubleshoot this?
<smacktalk> any suggestions on a card that does work?
<smacktalk> nobody?
<smacktalk> i issued the command mythtv-setup and got an error (zenity:2431): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-10-18
<sewardrobert> Hello I installed mythbuntu 16.04. Configured my HD Home Run tuners and schedules direct. However when I use the web interface to search and record a program. I receive this error: !NoTrans: SQL Error: You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near ') AND program.starttime>='2016-10-17 21:29:56' AND program.endtime<='2016-10-31 ' at
<sewardrobert>  line 13 [#1064]!!
<sewardrobert> Anyone else have a problem like this?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-10-19
<sewardrobert> I am having problems using mythweb on mythbuntu 16.04 anyone else?
<sewardrobert> I am having problems using mythweb on mythbuntu 16.04 anyone else?
<tgm4883> sewardrobert: what issues? Are you using the mythbuntu repos?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-10-21
<qwebirc93921> Hi, how do i get a TBS 6680 dvb-card to work ?
<qwebirc35424> Has anyone observed random problems of mythfrontend failing to initialise the gui on boot startup via the .config/autostart route. It looks like there is a race condition on 16.04 whith some other service that is needed. If I put a 60 second wait in the mythfrontend wrapper it cures the problem. The logs show that in the fail case the ReconnectToBackend procedure never gets called and mythfrontend exits with a zero exit 
<qwebirc35424> The logs show that it appears to get as far as setting up HouseKeeeper and not much further down main.cpp.
<qwebirc6033> Hello, can someone link me to some documentation for setting up SSH in mythbuntu?
<Jay2k1> qwebirc6033: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
#ubuntu-mythtv 2017-10-20
<qwebirc94583> HELP MEH!!!!!!
<qwebirc94583> how to connect mythbuntu to lubuntu
